# Show Off Your Costume



## Mindcrime

How did your costume turn out this year?

Here's my 7', 3" Scarecrow:


----------



## MHooch

Turned out pretty good!


----------



## blt

i love the eyemakeup, and im loving that wig! i need to post my two costumes =D


----------



## TheCostumer

Here I am as The Swinging Granny!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=640&pictureid=8184

How do I look?

The Costumer


----------



## TheCostumer

MHooch said:


> Turned out pretty good!


Looks teriffic!

How do you get your pictures to come our on your blogs rather than just having a reference link?

I see it done both ways!

Thanks.

The Costumer


----------



## Marshmallow Electro

I wanna wear mine all the time >_< lolol...


----------



## Rikki




----------



## UnOrthodOx

Going for the 'full effect' and running around BAREFOOT was a mistake...

otherwise, it's coming along. 

Nice new skull necklace, fun mask. 










Need to make a kilt/loin cloth for it for next year.


----------



## LadyAlthea

rickii i LOVE your costumes!!!!

everyones look just great!

Here are a few of mine an a link to the rest. 










i made the hat from some left over material and a 99 cent hat from the dollar store.










this is the back part, hangs down to the back of my knees.










and this was my roommate for the weekend 










more pics of halloween

ladyalthea/halloween/2008 halloween - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## halloweendarkangel

*Me as a fortune teller and son Tyler as Charlie Brown*


----------



## Glass 'eye'

*Zombie*

Here is my zombie costume.


----------



## Magickbean

Everyone looks fantastic!!! 

Mama Hooch - you look sooo gorgeous, I think you could pull that look off all year round 

Rikki - I LOVE your costumes, the hats are especially fantastic!

I love the attention to detail everyone has 

Well, here's how my Corpse Bride turned out - 



















More pics in the album on my profile page if anyone wants to take a peek


----------



## LadyAlthea

your coprse bride is great!

glasseye your zombie look is good too but i really like that chandelier!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Thanks LadyAthea, the chandelier was a thrift store purchase that I transformed.


----------



## witchiepoo

*here i am as a glamour ghoul! *










loving all the pics so far! great job people!


----------



## Scry

here is me as a zombie amy winehouse...







with my little sister as Little red riding hood... annoyingly this is one of the more flattering pics but doesnt show any of the effort we went to, in order to decorate the house for halloween.


what the hell heres another;







with the demon belthazor from Charmed, i did the make up - took ages + a swimming cap for baldness lol...


----------



## Jackielantern

It's so fun seeing everyones costumes! Y'all look so good. 

I was a witch again this year. Wish I had a full length pic of the dress.


----------



## LHALLOW

Loving the pics!!! 

DarkAngel- your son is adorable! 

Magickbean-you are such a cutie! The costume turned out great and I love the wig

Witchiepoo- looks like you've got an admirer there! You make a great glamour ghoul!

Jackielantern- i love that hat! your friends makeup job is awesome too!

Everyone's pics I can't see here at work thanks to the firewall -

Here are my costumes for the year, I did the fallen angel for friends parties and the freshly bitten zombie for Halloween night and the bar party!

Fallen Angel
Zombie


----------



## Jackielantern

LHallow,

Thanks! It took a couple tries to get the scale right. The first one I made was a little too small, looked perfect on my neighbors newborn.  

I know! Her makeup was soo freaky. I couldn't look at her lips. They looked like the corners had been torn or something. ::shiver:: lol

Your fallen angel costume turned out REALLY good! I like the white better than the typical black. Lookin good as a zombie too!


----------



## LHALLOW

Jackielantern said:


> Thanks! It took a couple tries to get the scale right. The first one I made was a little too small, looked perfect on my neighbors newborn.


LOL, you could've worn 2 mini hats and had horns

That torn mouth look is freaky! I think it's Saw 4 that has the beginning where the guy tears his mouth....every time I see it I get totally grossed out.

Thanks! I was happy with how the angel costume turned out! The wings were the biggest biatch ever, but it was worth it. Looking back at the pics, I wished I had charred the wings more, but the smell of burning feathers is horrible.


----------



## TheCostumer

My friend's Halloween party fell through this year.

But have no fear! Mardi Gras parties start in January!

I plan to use this one for my Lundy Gras Party ( the Monday night before Mardi Gras)

Here I am as The Swinging Granny!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=640&pictureid=8184

Being from The Big Easy, there are always reasons to costume especially for benefits.

The Costumer


----------



## Halloween Princess

Here is my Princess peach costume. Although when I wasn't with Mario most people didn't know who I was.


----------



## TheCostumer

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Sadler Vampire

This year we tried Face appliques. It was very effective.


----------



## DeathDealer

I was Kaplan from the first Resident Evil movie. Technically part of the Sanitation crew, but more commonly referred to as commandos. I was happy with my costume, but disappointed that no one could even ballpark what it was. The closest someone got was "some kind of ninja" when I was wearing a balaclava.


----------



## haverghast asylum

Here is mine. It's simple, but too the point.


----------



## Guest

well, here's one of me then...


----------



## wristslitter

I was some guy they call Marilyn

















[/


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, all the costumes were really well done. i haven't been dressing up but next year maybe. this has sure inspired me. did anyone go for contests?


----------



## Onawhim

Here's my monster and a close up of my first bad makeup job LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know about bad. it looks like you did a pretty good job, anyone seeing you would ask if you needed help, or run. i like your monster.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Everybody's coutumes are great ! I love looking at everyone's creations.

But hey - Wristslitter. got a big whoot out of your costume ! Great pic !
Weren't you cold in Maryland (Manson) ? Did you sing "this Is Halloween." ?
Can you sing? Well... I enjoyed your costume ...made me giggle ! Nice group shot too. 



wristslitter said:


> I was some guy they call Marilyn


----------



## GoolGaul

*I am laughing on the inside...*










I was really surprised to find out how many people have such deep cauloraphobia (fear of clowns). I won a scariest costume award...
I had children of all ages and adults of both sexes fleeing...

Isn't THAT what halloween is all about?


----------



## havik

here's a couple pictures of my costume this year.











me as an orangutan at our local haunted hayride.











me and my friend in our cage, we had clowns and stuff at our station.


----------



## Onawhim

Thanks hallorenescene! Every bar I walked in, everyone's jaw just dropped! The monster had flashing eyes which freaked people out. It was quite fun to see their faces.


----------



## hallorenescene

googaul, love your costume. i love clowns. one year that was the name of my haunt. it turned out fabulous.  and you're right, there sure are a few afraid of clowns. 
havik, sorry but you don't look gory or scary. you're downright cute in those costumes. your cage is very cool. like all the colors. as a child i always wanted a monkee for a pet. never got one. if you're not busy and are hungry, come on over [if you wear the costume], plenty of turkey left. lol

p.s. can you do pet tricks


----------



## Moonchicky

I had an 80's theme party, and I'm pregnant - so what better costume to wear than Miss Piggy?


----------



## hallorenescene

moon, that's is pure stratagy on your part. what a cute way to incorporate a costume to fit the mode. thank goodness it wasn't another pregnant nun. 2 thumbs up. cute picture. i love the ghostbuster movie.


----------



## 22606

Me as 'The Crow':


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhh garth, i have never seen the movie but really like your look. my daughter liked the movie and her best friend loved the movie.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

WOW, fantastic costumes everyone! But oh my word Wristslitter do you ever make a wicked Marilyn ~Sizzle~ hot shotsLoved both pictures but each had their own unique hotness appeal

And Garthgoyle, You've got to be the most amazing Eric Draven I've ever seen, you look simply stunning, very provocative


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the kind words, Hallorenescene and Dutchess of Darkness


----------



## Junit

Wow! Great job everyone! I have tons of ideas for next Halloween! If only I had some more willing participants to dress up...


----------



## kevin242

here goes








Not the best shot of me but you get the gist, hip waders, lab coat and profusious amounts of blood... so. much. fun.
8)


----------



## hallorenescene

that is about the goriest mad lab scene out there. oh yeah, we can see you're having loads of fun. can't think of a better way to spend the night


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

awesome picture of you kevin! Looks like you draw a large crowd. How many people do you figure you had?


----------



## Buzzard

*My Halloween Costumes!*

These are mine & my husband's Halloween costumes from the past few years.
2006-Rotting Mummies
2007-Postal Workers Who Had Been Attacked By Dogs
2008-1987 Prom King & Queen Zombies

Another idea that we did several years back was "Scary Mary Had A Little Lamb Chop." It was very different & my husband's costume was pretty funny. I'll have to see if I can dig up a picture from that year too.


----------



## Lot27

First is this years pig mask. I upgraded my apron to a flesh looking latex apron I made myself.


----------



## hallorenescene

buzzard, i love your pics. the little paw prints on the faces of the postal workers are just a great touch. so much of a different and refreshing touch than just the usual gore.

face, that pigmask is top notch. whoa, did you say you made that. a w e s o m e!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alucard

I really enjoyed this thread. I can't believe I am just now finding it. Great job on the costumes by all! Here's a pic of mine.

Halloween Forum - alucard's Album: 2008 pics - Picture


----------



## Skulkin

Everyone's costumes are fantastic! It gets me excited to get started on this years costumes! 

Here we are as the dead Gambler and dead Saloon Girl standing by our hearse. The flash really washes out the make-up. I made both of the outfits, everything but his jeans and hat.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love your costume skulkin. that must have made for a fun night. what a great thread this is. glad it got revised


----------



## 22606

Glad to see some new additions to this thread. Nice job, all


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*Costume*

See the tire marks across my chest? Yup, she ran me over (luckily, it was a Mini Cooper, not a Hummer!). I was the host of the party.









-Doc


----------



## hallorenescene

hahaha, look at you dr terror eyes, a hit and run. they nailed you but good. if only they had purchased glasses they would have seen you coming.


----------



## wristslitter

Dr TerrorEyes, looks like you back talked Chris Brown.


----------



## Sychoclown

Here I am back in 08 , this year going with a darker maybe gothic clown.


----------



## hallorenescene

syco, i like clowns but yours is truly evil. way to go! i lovvve the way you did your lips. way to cool


----------



## Sychoclown

hallorenescene said:


> syco, i like clowns but yours is truly evil. way to go! i lovvve the way you did your lips. way to cool


Thanks hallorenescene, I didn't like clown costumes till I went to Halloween Horror Nights and I saw how terrified people are of them.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Last year I was Mrs. Lovett. And my hubby was Hunter S. Thompson. 

Gallery » HauntSpace.Com

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## 22606

Dr. Terroreyes, nice work on the costume, especially the wounds. Honestly, you look a little too happy for having just been run over 

Sychoclown, great job on the makeup. Bet you scared a lot of tykes on Halloween

Mariah, you make a great Mrs. Lovett. Hubby couldn't have gone dark and dressed as Sweeney Todd, though, huh?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Hey Garthgoyle! Thanks for the compliments! And yeah, at first we considered having hubby go as Todd, but it's really not his thing. He has always been a Thompson fanatic, so he was actually kinda excited about that. Even shaved the top of his head clean bald for it! haha


----------



## Lot27

Sweet costume MM. 
I am excited for the photo shoot tomorrow at the haunt I work. I get to be all bloodied up and full on costume. 
Pics to come late tomorrow


----------



## MorbidMariah

Can't wait to see 'em, FaceDealers.


----------



## Lot27

It went great. It was super hot and getting all bloodied up and in costume at 80 degrees was tiring. Stand here, there, look this and that way. Squat, stand, blah blah blah. It was fun. 
I am told I will be getting a few edited pics this evening. I can't wait to share them


----------



## Lot27

This was our first outting to get a feel for each other. It was fun and we are planning the next shoot


----------



## MorbidMariah

That's some creepy stuff, FaceDealers!


----------



## Lot27

Haha. Thanks. Is a good improvement over last year. I have pics of the photo shack I am operating coming soon too.


----------



## 22606

Great pics, Face Dealers. I really like the first one, with the girl cowering in the corner (very dramatic)


----------



## hallorenescene

i can handle the one of the girl cowering in the corner, but the other really is creepy. you did really good on the masks. i bet their hot though.


----------



## Lot27

hallorenescene said:


> i can handle the one of the girl cowering in the corner, but the other really is creepy. you did really good on the masks. i bet their hot though.


Haha. That one where I was acting like I was digging the guts out was pure luck. We were walking around the haunt and there it was. Most there were bothered by it too. It's a fav of mine
Hot? Very much so. This one is. When I made it and I knew I'd be the only one in it I knew I cared more for the charachter than myself. It's a sacrifice I make to work the ticket line and high profile areas in the haunt. I do usually wear a white long sleeve under shirt with the sleeves pushed up. It was considerably warmer than October yesterday.


----------



## shopcomparecostumes

*The costumessss are all looking great.... wow, I am impressed.... *


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Face Dealers said:


> This was our first outting to get a feel for each other. It was fun and we are planning the next shoot


WOW. Scary stuff!! That will someone wet themselves 4 sure.

-Doc


----------



## B Scary

Great Costumes everyone! Rikki - your costumes are amazing.

Here is Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett


----------



## hallorenescene

great costumes. i love how you did todds hair, and lovetts dress is awesome. nice gloves as well.


----------



## kUITSUKU

I keep and wear multiple costumes every year, but usually they're store bought. I'm making my own costume this year so it won't be the cheap pirate outfit I've worn for 3 years. My mom was a pig in a blanket last year but I don't have any pictures. :}

4 years ago, made a costume for school (I'm the dalmation):









3 years ago:









Last year:

















My friend Shane:
















I love his costumes every year  The king outfit was self-made and it came out amazing.
I had shane walk into my class during our halloween party with a BK burger in his hand.


----------



## hallorenescene

what a cute dalmation you made. the face painting turned out really nice. the werewolf is scary. good costume. okay, now i am terrified. bk commercials really scare me. when my husband yells come quick or you'll miss this, most the time it is one of those commercials and they scare the weebee jeebees out of me.


----------



## kUITSUKU

They've gotten way creepier over the years, I agree. But now when I see them I just think of Shane and laugh. :}


----------



## Lot27

This thread rocks. Nice work everyone!
Sweeny and Lovett are possible favs of mine.


----------



## thatguycraig

first day, first post!


----------



## thatguycraig

first day, first post! 

From Last year at my party (im on right)










from last year, the night before at dans party! (im on right again) went for a more old skool zombie movie look


----------



## mrock12079

Wow, some great costumes by all on the forum.

I'm Beetlejuice. Cardboard goes a looooong way...


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, those are some cool costumes mrock. i love how you did more than the normal beetlejuice. that costume rocks


----------



## 22606

Easily one of the best Beetlejuice costumes, mrock12079 "It's showtime!!"


----------



## thatguycraig

thats me on the right at my 2008 bash










on the right again on the night before at omgdan's bash!!!








and again


----------



## hallorenescene

you look pretty gross craig, i guess that says you accomplished your purpose


----------



## victoria1313

I have a whole album of them on my page- ck out last yrs witch doctors- I make most all of ours!


----------



## HeatherEve1234

*Last year - Bjork*

Last year I did Bjork for our "Hollywood Halloween" party.

If this attachment doesnt work, there are pics on my Etsy listing, where this now resides - 
Bjork Swan Dress Halloween Costume - Fits up to size 14 by HeatherEve1234 on Etsy


----------



## spooky little girl

Here is me last Halloween party 07.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool dress heather. it was a lot of work i can see. but where's your face?
spooky little girl, that look is awesome. so what's the story behind the look?


----------



## spooky little girl

I was the victim of jack the ripper. See husband's pic attached


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, i love his costume. you guys had very well put together costumes


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey guys check this out. I found this today for 10 bucks at a flea market. I was going to be the queen of hearts and I may add to this to make it that, but it was so fabulous I thought hell for 10 bucks I ll just be the evil queen fairy of purple land!!*


----------



## Elza

Buzzard said:


> These are mine & my husband's Halloween costumes from the past few years.
> 
> 2007-Postal Workers Who Had Been Attacked By Dogs
> .


Buzzard! I laughed myself silly over your postal workers who had been attached by dogs! LOL LOL ...hee hee hee...chuckle chuckle ....THUMP (just laughed my head off!)

So very original and FUNNY LOLOLOLOLOLO ...can't quit laughiing! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## hallorenescene

hey spooky, that was a gown one could never pass up. that is simply beautiful. i love the color as well. wow, what a great find. i hope you post pictures when you're dressed up.


----------



## spooky little girl

Yeah... you will definitely get alot of uses out of that gown! I still haven't pinned down my costume yet. Very disturbing at this time of the year. It fosters my whole Halloween theme! I think I need to dance around a fire for inspiration or something. :{


----------



## Buzzard

Thanks Elza!


----------



## hallorenescene

*costume*



spooky little girl said:


> Yeah... you will definitely get alot of uses out of that gown! I still haven't pinned down my costume yet. Very disturbing at this time of the year. It fosters my whole Halloween theme! I think I need to dance around a fire for inspiration or something. :{


i haven't decided how to dress for halloween either. i usually don't dress up, but this year i'm not having the haunt, so i am dressing up. i am going to be a witch. i want to have stripped stockings for sure. a few years ago i bought a black wedding dress that isn't real long [want them to see my striped stockings]. maybe something like that. i am going to build a path in my garage for them to walk to me along. it's going to start out alluring, and then turn scary. kinda a hansel and gretal lure.


----------



## Buzzard

By the way......I'm fairly new to the forum...why does it say "Ghost" under my Avatar?


----------



## hallorenescene

everyone starts out as ghost, then after so many posts you will be another character. when you hit 500 posts, you can pick a name. just can't be a name someone else is using.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

that purple dress is gorgeous! i LOVE gothic looking dresses. only $10? no way! i never find anything that good when i go to flea markets or anything like that.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

sorry to comment again rite after the other post....but i just had to comment on the Sweeney Todd costume that i saw on here. thats a great sweeney todd cosplay! i have that costume also as well as one that i bought off of ebay that i use when i cosplay Sweeney Todd at the conventions, but i am currently working on a different ST costume because my other two werent movie accurate enough, the materials werent quite correct. 
is it too early or weird timing now just to show what my ST costume looks like so far?


----------



## hallorenescene

i would love to see it. show away


----------



## Annea

10$ for the dress well done, its lovely !


----------



## runswithvampires

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey guys check this out. I found this today for 10 bucks at a flea market. I was going to be the queen of hearts and I may add to this to make it that, but it was so fabulous I thought hell for 10 bucks I ll just be the evil queen fairy of purple land!!*



wow that dress is Freakin gorgeous! Love it! great find!! ::jealous::

heres my Halloween Costume from last year.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

*OK. now i will show you guys my not finished cosplay!*

ok this is the costume i have been using for all the conventions i have been to so far. i am not satisfied with this at all as its not accurate. The vest does have the right detail on it, but it is not the right material, the shirt isnt even accurate and i want to buy a new razor holster because mine is not quite accurate. so i guess i will be posting later on when i get the new finished costume done. ideally i want to buy stuff from Sitchamaro
http://www.sithcamaro.com/auction/belt.htm
and his belt clip
http://www.sithcamaro.com/auction/clip.htm
because i lost my belt clip. i also still need to buy the ring as well. so there are some minor details that are missing
another thing that adds to the inaccuracy of this is the fact that i look NOTHING like Johnny Depp. im asian, and it sucks.
My costume from halloween, my friend stole my real sweeney todd costume so i used the store bought one instead. its too big on me, but i dont use this one for going to cosplay conventions

















These pictures are from a Sweeney Todd remake of My Friends that i did


































That last picture is from AnimeNEXT 09, one of the conventions i went to. i really wish there was a better picture because i look ridiculous in this. but thats the only full body picture that i have, just ingnore my face please. the other two people are my friends they are Death Note (anime) Characters


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I think that ST costume looks great! I mean Im sure you see the detail that is not there that you want but I totally get that its Sweeny todd. you did a fabulous job putting this together*


----------



## hallorenescene

*costume*



Spookilicious mama said:


> *I think that ST costume looks great! I mean Im sure you see the detail that is not there that you want but I totally get that its Sweeny todd. you did a fabulous job putting this together*


i second that. it looks great right down to the way the hair is styled and the grey streak. fabulous


----------



## hallorenescene

runs with vampires, i love your look. i want to be a witch this year, can i borrow your look? of course that would have to be your look, like your face, your body. lol.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

thanks guys, and runswithvampires i like your costume as well esp the gloves and your necklaces. i also think your username is cool. hehe there are a lot of people on her with cool usernames

my hair unfortunately is a wig, i was going to actually bleach a white streak in my hair so that i would have ST hair all the time (now wouldnt that be fun) but my hair is too dark and only bleaches to a very light blonde, so now its purple where the white streak should be

hey you guys should check out Sithcamaro's sweeney todd. he is the most accurate ST i have ever seen. he has every detail correct. i envy his costume making skills. haha
Sweeney


----------



## runswithvampires

hallorenescene said:


> runs with vampires, i love your look. i want to be a witch this year, can i borrow your look? of course that would have to be your look, like your face, your body. lol.




lol your silly! i had a witch costume i bought and i wore it for my party but for outside events i wore the sexier version. you can have my look. my body and face i might need again this year..lol



Sweeny Todd: Thanks for the compliment. I actually made the necklace since i couldn't find anything witchy enough. and the gloves were from hottopic. I think they have stockings like that as well that are fishnet and tie up.


----------



## vkrivak

Here's my 2008 costume, I'm getting ready to start this years now.


----------



## Tumblindice

At 55 my first attempt at haunting and a costume. 2008


----------



## hallorenescene

vk, the birds by alfred hitchcock. you got the look, they even put a barbie of her out this year. nice job
tumb, looks like at 55 you are getting down with it. love your door arch too.


----------



## spooky little girl

VK,,

Love the birds. I also wanted the barbie last year. I'm glad to hear that she's out again!!


----------



## hallorenescene

*costumes*



spooky little girl said:


> VK,,
> 
> Love the birds. I also wanted the barbie last year. I'm glad to hear that she's out again!!


sorry, it was last year i saw it.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Me and the wife at friend's party









Halloween Night


----------



## hallorenescene

i take it you are the mario brothers from the video game? cute. i really like the zombies, or is that just a distraught wedding photo? lol.... that headless guy is pretty darn good to


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Thanks, I was a grave digger on Halloween night. We had a pile of dirt in our cemetery that I would move from one spot to another all night with a severed head poking out of the pile. My wife roamed around the cemetery asking our TOTers if they had seen her husband. The headless butler would distribute the candy and the other guy operated our magic mirror all night.


----------



## kloey74

My mother-in-law made my costume. I get sad when I have to put it away each year. My husband's costume varies each year. He scared the living daylights out of people because he'd stand by one of our fake monsters and then move as they'd go by.









Last year my daughter wanted to be a fairy princess so this is what I made.









My son has been the same person for the last year--Anakin Skywalker probably so he can carry a lightsaber to defend himself against his sister.









I have to admit that my husband's funniest costume was a few years ago. As I stated, he's known for jumping out at people. One year he was in plain sight and a kid asked me "where that guy was?" Then he got up and made the kid scream!


----------



## spooky little girl

kloey,

The pumpkin bag idea is GREAT!!! It just proves sometimes the simplest ideas give the greatest SCARE!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh my God, kloey, I LOVE the "garbage bag pumpkin man" costume!!! What an excellent disguise! hahaha I know that would jump me!


----------



## Lot27

I made a variant of my pig mask. May change up during the night for fun. Keep em on their heels


----------



## hallorenescene

mathew, that is a riot. you guys must have been a hit that night
kloey, your costumes are the bomb. that mask, and the pumpkin dude. you're kids are sweet and i love how you made the fairy costume. i love your tale of where's that guy. lol
face dealer, usually if a haunter is just laying around, i don't find it very scary, but something about your mask would cause me to be terrified. very creepy


----------



## Biggie

I should of got a better pick, had to grab this off of myspace. For reference the kid next to me is 6'.


----------



## hallorenescene

can't really make your mask out, but if the kid next to you is 6', you are one tall dude. how tall is that?


----------



## battygirl

I was the Corpse Bride and my husband went as Beetlguise of Beetljuice however you would like to spell it. We were a "Tim Burton" couple. I made everything except the wigs. My costume was a wedding dress I got at goodwill and spray painted and sewed and cut it up. My husbands started off as a black suit. I taped off all the stripes and painted with fabric paint. pulled the tape off and we had an authentic beetlguise suit! I love seeing what others come up with!

Unfortunately my body makeup didn't turn out and so I ended up having to take it off oh well we had fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! you guys look great. i love how you made up your dress and your face. i see in the background you have one of my fetishes. i love crashed witches.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

WOW, people those are all amazingly talented costumes, stunning! Many were so authenitly done it's mind blowing! Kuddo's to all of you, excellent work!


----------



## battygirl

Thanks guys!! I do love witches whether they are flying into something or not lol.


----------



## jodi franco

Everyone looks so amazing!


----------



## jodi franco

Here is my "Queen of the Vampire Ball" costume!







[/IMG]


----------



## Joiseygal

So many original people on this forum. I really love all the costumes people have posted! I did a costume for the Zombie Walk a couple of months ago that I'm going to use for my Halloween Costume. I am going to make a few changes since I used the ribs for a prop I just recently made, but anyway this is the costume. Oh and instead of the ribs I am going to be working on having a decapitated arm.


----------



## GuitarGal

Here's my vamp outfit from last year. It was taken at my party, which I do every year. As such, I never seem to be able to get my makeup exactly like I want it because I always run out of time. It always takes a back seat to food prep and last minute decor stuff.

The white contacts seemed to really bother everybody. I say....mission accomplished!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I looooove the bag pumpkin costume, I wanna know where I can get something like that to make? /howls with laughter. Its PERFECT and unassuming, even I would scream if that came at me!


----------



## kloey74

My husband got the idea for the garbage bag man while we were walking around Target and he saw the kits to make them out of leaves. He's a pretty big guy so it took 2 kits. LOL He said it was horrible to see out of and stuffy but he had so much fun wearing it.


----------



## battygirl

Stunning Queen of the vampire ball!


----------



## hallorenescene

*witches*



battygirl said:


> Thanks guys!! I do love witches whether they are flying into something or not lol.


yeah, i'm there with you. i probably have more witch props than any others, but the crashed ones are a riot. this year i'm doing a witch theme for my haunt so it will be loaded with props
jodi, that is one hot look. have you seen those pictures where you see one thing and then you look from a different angle and see something else? [morphing or lenticular photos i think they're called]there is one of a girl standing by a tombstone, first she's there, then she's not, i keep expecting you to dissapear. i love that look
ooohhh, joise, very creepy, that took some time to put together, very gruesome. i have heard about zombie walks, i would love to see one and then be in one. how fun!!!!
guitar, you should have won a prize for that costume. the teeth and the eyes are both unsettling, wowza


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Great job everybody.


----------



## The Real Joker

kloey74 said:


> My mother-in-law made my costume. I get sad when I have to put it away each year. My husband's costume varies each year. He scared the living daylights out of people because he'd stand by one of our fake monsters and then move as they'd go by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year my daughter wanted to be a fairy princess so this is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son has been the same person for the last year--Anakin Skywalker probably so he can carry a lightsaber to defend himself against his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that my husband's funniest costume was a few years ago. As I stated, he's known for jumping out at people. One year he was in plain sight and a kid asked me "where that guy was?" Then he got up and made the kid scream!


Ah, the classic "fake" monster routine - have someone dress up as a stuffed scarecrow or monster type "prop", sitting motionless in a chair next to the treat basket, then when the victims - I mean "TOTs" leave w/ their candy, the "fake" scarecrow or monster gets up or makes a growling sound  

Gets them every time!!


----------



## Lot27

This is a costum I created for my actor at the haunt this year


----------



## hallorenescene

good look face dealer. that guy is gruesome, should scare the weebees out of people


----------



## Tink

He'd make me scream.


----------



## The Great Boodini

Face Dealers- Your mask is fantastic! i'm sorry, but if I walk into a gruesome scene with a guy that looks like he could bend me into a pretzel, has a large knife AND is wearing a pig's face for a hoodie...CHECK PLEASE!
What I really notice is the amount of makeup vs. mask costumes there are and how amazing they all look. Awesome job everyone! Attached is a pic of me as an ogre from last year.


----------



## The Great Boodini

Guess I should wait for pic to upload before I submit...


----------



## hallorenescene

well, you got my vote for being a mean nasty ogre. nice setup


----------



## pdcollins6092

Here is a pic of me last Halloween as a burn victim. My sister & brother in law didn't even know who I was until I spoke to them.


----------



## hallorenescene

man, that is cool. you look like a prop i had someone whip up for me. here is a picture of it 
[again, this is just a prop]








so is your's a mask, did you make it?


----------



## pdcollins6092

I made it. It was done with alot of gelatin, makeup and about 5 hours of time, but I had fun doing it.


----------



## pdcollins6092

Here is a pic of something else I threw together for Halloween night last year. It was done the same way using the gelatin.


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh pd, you are really good with that stuff. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## RallyeXpress

Our costumes from last year.

Jeff

My wife: Gothic nurse

















Me: Evil Clown 















US:


----------



## Monster-Maker

My Miner from Silent Hill. 










I've made several life sized chicken wire dummies that will be standing in my yard graveyard scene, with myself among them, waiting.


----------



## TheCostumer

RallyeXpress said:


> Our costumes from last year.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> My wife: Gothic nurse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: Evil Clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US:



Outstanding costumes! Just great!

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

My costume for this year! The Vampire Lestat!










TC


----------



## hallorenescene

rally express, uummm, your wifes outfit is very nice, and the two animals look great. and there's always room for clown costumes. love all you guys shoes. did you buy the animal masks or make them?


----------



## kittyvibe

me as Xena (with fake tan and wig, hehe) and my horsey Argo aka my fiance (face blotted as per his request. Honestly, he was the one who chose to be my horsey, I told him he would be better suited as Ares, but noooo, he wanted to go for the laughs.  I got comments that I looked like Gabrielle in Xena's outfit like in the one episode and I got many photo ops, was so much fun. 

I wish I had better pics but these are the only few I have  I lost last years halloween pics on my puter, my grandma was so cute as a witch, and she never dresses up. /sadface


----------



## prblogg01

This my friend from the last year with red theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow kitty and prb, those are very nice costumes, you guys look great. kitty, i think that horse costume is fun looking. prb, so you guys all in red looks very rich. i don't know where you went but i bet all that red was awesome


----------



## chelseadee

*Sandy*

Last year I was Sandy from Grease


----------



## hallorenescene

you three girls are just adorable.that is such a fun lighthearted movie. good job on your costume. hey, i think those guys behind you look like wolves in sheep clothing. better keep your eyes on them


----------



## kittyvibe

you girls look like you had alot of fun, 4 stars for getting the guys to dress up too  

hallorenescene- thanks  My horsey was the one who asked for it but quickly he realized it might not have been a very good idea after seeing the horse head, then immediately after I made him put it on, my 8 year old cousin decided she wanted a ride on the pony, lol. I wish I could find those pics, was funny. We went out that evening to Ybor which is like a huge event here in Tampa. Think Mardi Gras. Strangers at the place wanted to hop on him and get pics and stuff, one chick dancing on a bar tried to rip off his poor head, it was attached to the suit so it choked him bad every time someone tried to do that. Needless to say, that night was the only time "Argo" was let out of the stable.


----------



## imaginedesign




----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I do a pirate themed yard and of course I have to be a pirate. Here is a wench costume that I am thinking of being, but I am also having another costume made that is more authentic looking. Will post pics of the other one when it arrives!


----------



## savagehaunter

Rikki that costume is awesome. is it custom made for you guys?


----------



## hallorenescene

*member photo*



kittyvibe said:


> you girls look like you had alot of fun, 4 stars for getting the guys to dress up too
> 
> hallorenescene- thanks  My horsey was the one who asked for it but quickly he realized it might not have been a very good idea after seeing the horse head, then immediately after I made him put it on, my 8 year old cousin decided she wanted a ride on the pony, lol. I wish I could find those pics, was funny. We went out that evening to Ybor which is like a huge event here in Tampa. Think Mardi Gras. Strangers at the place wanted to hop on him and get pics and stuff, one chick dancing on a bar tried to rip off his poor head, it was attached to the suit so it choked him bad every time someone tried to do that. Needless to say, that night was the only time "Argo" was let out of the stable.


oh, that is to funny. the horse costume is really cool looking. i wish you could post pictures of him giving rides too. it's funny that dancer trying to pull his head off but i'll bet that wasn't to fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

imagine, nice picture, love the blue hair and the reaper does look like he got his victum
you guys look like your having fun

elh, you make a great pirate, the costume becomes you, good choice


----------



## zleviticus

Here is my son's costume from last year. Made from about $10 of craft foam, velcro and elastic. 

I also took a speaker from a greeting card and used an mp3 to play the imperial march while he walked around Trick or treating. This year we are sandpeople from star wars. They are not quite done but close.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

SweeneyTodd said:


> ok this is the costume i have been using for all the conventions i have been to so far. i am not satisfied with this at all as its not accurate. The vest does have the right detail on it, but it is not the right material, the shirt isnt even accurate and i want to buy a new razor holster because mine is not quite accurate. so i guess i will be posting later on when i get the new finished costume done. ideally i want to buy stuff from Sitchamaro
> http://www.sithcamaro.com/auction/belt.htm
> and his belt clip
> http://www.sithcamaro.com/auction/clip.htm
> because i lost my belt clip. i also still need to buy the ring as well. so there are some minor details that are missing
> another thing that adds to the inaccuracy of this is the fact that i look NOTHING like Johnny Depp. im asian, and it sucks.
> My costume from halloween, my friend stole my real sweeney todd costume so i used the store bought one instead. its too big on me, but i dont use this one for going to cosplay conventions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are from a Sweeney Todd remake of My Friends that i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last picture is from AnimeNEXT 09, one of the conventions i went to. i really wish there was a better picture because i look ridiculous in this. but thats the only full body picture that i have, just ingnore my face please. the other two people are my friends they are Death Note (anime) Characters


rofl! THe first thing I picked out, actually was Ryuk and L before I read the description

Your Mr T costume looks fantastic! You should try some purple/red around the eyes tho for that sunken look, should pick it right up.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

battygirl said:


> I was the Corpse Bride and my husband went as Beetlguise of Beetljuice however you would like to spell it. We were a "Tim Burton" couple. I made everything except the wigs. My costume was a wedding dress I got at goodwill and spray painted and sewed and cut it up. My husbands started off as a black suit. I taped off all the stripes and painted with fabric paint. pulled the tape off and we had an authentic beetlguise suit! I love seeing what others come up with!
> 
> Unfortunately my body makeup didn't turn out and so I ended up having to take it off oh well we had fun!


And you know....I could see the real beetlejuice hitting on the Corpse Bride....That fits perfectly!


----------



## DorkQuixote

Everyone has such great costumes!!! I love the creativity of everyone in the forum!


----------



## mgs5053

One of my favorite old school movies - the three ninjas. Hand painted masks and suits that we died different colors - ask me if you have any questions on them! Great for a group of three guys.


----------



## hallorenescene

zlev, that costume turned out very nice. 
mags, without the masks those outfits could double for the power rangers next year. your group look like a fun group and your costumes are very nice


----------



## Hamil$tein

*First post*

Gotta burn a post so I can include photos!


----------



## Hamil$tein

*Past costumes*

Still not sure what I'm doing this year, but here are some of my past costumes:


2008, Dee Snyder (from Twisted Sister)










2007, Dog the Bounty Hunter









2005, Hulk Hogan


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cool costumes ham. the first one is sweet. love the hair


----------



## christmascandy1

yeah the mullet is very cool././//


----------



## christmascandy1

mgs5053 said:


> One of my favorite old school movies - the three ninjas. Hand painted masks and suits that we died different colors - ask me if you have any questions on them! Great for a group of three guys.


Your costumes r cute..but i REALLY like the mouse 1..gives me an idea//


----------



## christmascandy1

Rikki said:


>


Now that is some bad *ss costumes...very kool indeed!!


----------



## christmascandy1

LadyAlthea said:


> rickii i LOVE your costumes!!!!
> 
> everyones look just great!
> 
> Here are a few of mine an a link to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made the hat from some left over material and a 99 cent hat from the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the back part, hangs down to the back of my knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was my roommate for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of halloween
> 
> ladyalthea/halloween/2008 halloween - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Your roomie is a little thin..Lmao!!Love it!!


----------



## christmascandy1

Biggie said:


> I should of got a better pick, had to grab this off of myspace. For reference the kid next to me is 6'.


Dude..i agree u r a big boy..if that kid is 6//just how tall r u..??Im 5'6 so i know u would tower over me///


----------



## suicidal zombie

These are all awesome. Well done guys! Will see if I can dredge up some pics!


----------



## suicidal zombie

There's some really good ideas here! I'm still struggling for a good idea for this year! Anyway...

2007 - Jackie Stallone
2008 - Emperor Palpatine


----------



## Atelier*Motives

here's my Black Dahlia costume from a couple years back. I wish I would have gotten pics from last years costume though. ;3;


----------



## hallorenescene

atlier, that looks sore. good job.


----------



## Dug E Fresh

here is my tarman costume.










here i was walking like a zombie and the picture wasn't so hot.


----------



## NIL8r

hallorenescene said:


> atlier, that looks sore. good job.


I'd say!

"Why... so... serioussss?" (Black Knight)


----------



## Deslock

Awesome Tarman!!!!

I can't wait to post piccy's of my zombie costume when I get it finally done after two years...

Once again, well done !!!


----------



## Glockink

Still workin on the Ghostbusters suit, packs done, but heres a few more for this year (I switch them out a bit).....


----------



## MorbidMariah

Glockink, I LOVE your first Jason there! Perfect! And Freddy's pretty awesome too! Can't wait to see your completed costume for this year!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Dug E Fresh: Amazingly good job on the Tar man! Maybe it is just because it was such a perfect costume realization of Bill Stout's original design, but I've long had a soft spot for that particular zombie. "More Brainzzzzzzz!"

Glockink: I'm in awe of your Jason and Freddy!


----------



## hallorenescene

NIL, that was my exact thoughts when i saw that picture
dug, that is a very original tarman outfit. for some reason i see a brer rabbit stuck to you with a freaked out face
gloc, i loved that show ghostbusters, that green slimed character was a riot. looks like you are very good at mimicing costumes. those are very good


----------



## Lainie

Thought I'd show off my Medusa costume in progress.....I'm starting to like it....


----------



## printersdevil

The Medusa hair is looking great!


----------



## hallorenescene

*medusa*



printersdevil said:


> The Medusa hair is looking great!


whoa, that's an understatement, the medusa hair is looking really great. wow!


----------



## Lainie

wow thanks so much both of you! I was really starting to doubt myself and now I feel much better. Thanks again!


----------



## zleviticus

Just finished mine up for this year. Need to add some things to the rifle though. Will post up my son's costume (he is the same thing he chose what we are this year.) when i get a chance.


----------



## MARYJANE66979

pirate family


----------



## hallorenescene

mary jane, your costumes are very nice and awwww, what a cute family. you know what they say, those who pirate together stay together. lol.
zle, rats, your picture needs some work. nevermind, i rephrase that, awesome costume there


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Lainie, your Medusa headpiece is stunning! Very well done, can't wait to see the rest of it.

Totally wicked costumes everyone! Man am I ever going to miss this Halloween


----------



## Lainie

A family of pirates, I love it! Everyone's costumes are fantastic.

Thanks Dutchess, that makes me feel great  
I was starting to doubt myself lol

Why "missing Halloween this year"?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hey Lainie, never doubt yourself, you've got serious talent there sweetie!

Things just haven't been going so great. But I've still been scoring a few good buys here and there for future Halloween's. I'm hoping to get out this year and go to a friends party, just have to hope I can put together some magic and come up with a quick costume at least. Next year will hopefully be a much better year.


----------



## Lainie

Thanks Hon, I hope things get better for you, really.

....You know, if you're creative you can do great things for a costume without spending a lot of money. In fact, my favorite pirate costume of 2002 was my husbands huge white shirt, black pants, brown boots, a red sash I bought in the clearance rack of the local fabric store, a bandana and some cheap stuff at the party store, like sword, eyepatch etc. I even did this for my daughter one year! 

Get creative and have fun! To me, that's what Halloween is all about


----------



## Lainie

Okay, drumroll please LOL 

These pictures are very fuzzy, because I can't get my kids to stand still long enough to get it right. But here it is all done....The headpiece is heavier than I thought and a bit uncomfortable. I have a headache just from the short time I was wearing it lol....will have to figure something out for that (lots of aspirin maybe?)

What do you think?


----------



## hallorenescene

wow lanie, i love it. i have to show this to my daughter. she bought a bunch of small snakes for this costume and never got any further. did you make your dress? if so what pattern did you use? and what material is around the shoulders. i love that


----------



## Lainie

Thanks Halloren, I bought the small snakes not knowing what in the world I was going to do with them, but I bought some thin wire from Michael's and wrapped them around the snakes so they would stand up, and I left some wire loose to attach it to the tiara...which by the way came with the dress. The costume is called Medusa the Mythical siren. The price was very reasonable. I just didn't think too much of the tiara, I thought "Medusa....it needs more snakes!"

Here is the web site that I got the costume at...I had to get the plus size, but I think the regular size looks so much better....oh well lol

Medusa the Mythical Siren Adult Costume | Halloween Mart

Let me know if you need a tutorial on the headpiece....it was very easy!


----------



## DorkQuixote

Lanie,

Great JOB!!! the headpiece looks fantastic! In fact the whole thing looks great! If I may say I'm glad that all of the snakes aren't just green... There are more snakes out there than just one!!! In any case... Great job and my wife even said she likes it too!!!


----------



## Lainie

Thanks so much! Now I know the meaning of "Necessity is the mother of invention" LOL

This was just an idea on what I had to work with, I'm so pleased with how it came out and how much everyone likes it


----------



## hallorenescene

oh shoots, i was hoping you had made the dress. but that's okay, it's very pretty. yeah, if you want to give me a tuitorial on the headpiece i would like that. other than that girl has killer hair, your head piece is way way way better. and you can call me hallo, much easier


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Lainie: As said before, that's a great looking costume. I love the drape of the metallic fabric - so pretty! And your additions to the tiara are a distinct improvement; I'm liking the long spiraled snakes framing your face. 

Whoo boy, I can tell I've been working on too many scientific critical thinking projects (especially analyzing the terminology used) when I'm bothered that the costume co. says Medusa was a siren (she was a gorgon, darn it ).


----------



## Lainie

Thanks Zombie, I put a lot of work into it. 

LOL you're right, she wasn't a siren, but I'm digging being a siren rather than a gorgon


----------



## Lainie

Hallo: yeah love that hair! I bought small rollers and I'll try to copy it. I'm wondering if there is a pattern for the dress....it's basically a sheath with the drapy fabric so I don't know.....I'll do some research...


----------



## Lainie

Hi, not sure if I should have posted this in the tutorial section, but then you wouldn't see it, so here it is. It's very easy and not too time consuming. I'd say it took me about 3 days....not constantly working on it, so it may take you less time.

#1. the snakes came like this in a bag of 20 for $4.99 at local Spirit Halloween Store

#2 & 3. From Michael's I bought gold wire (on the spool it says 24 GA 1/4 Gold.
I wrapped the wire around each snake in a spiral pattern. The tighter you make the wire, the straighter the snake will get. I liked some very coiled and others a little straighter, it's up to you.

#4. When I got down the the tail, I stopped with the wire to get a curly tail effect, and cut the wire with a 3-4 inches left over to attach to the tiara

#5.with the left over wire (with the snake attached) I positioned the snake until I liked the placement, and thread the wire through one of the existing holes in the tiara and just kept threading it through tightly back and forth, then tucked what was left of the wire in where it wouldn't poke me in the head

That's basically it...after all the snakes are attached, you can move them and position them the way you want. What I really like is that the snakes are springy and move when you do, creating a very realistic effect 

Let me know if you have any questions...I'm still looking up dress patterns...


----------



## bnmgal

Mindcrime said:


> How did your costume turn out this year?
> 
> Here's my 7', 3" Scarecrow:


That scarecrow one is CREEPY!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Not quite finished with this years yet-still sewing. But being Im new here I'll show you the past costumes:
Clown is 2008
Regan (Exorcist) 2007
Demon 2006
Renaissance Vampire 2005

View attachment 6929


View attachment 6931


View attachment 6932


----------



## TheCostumer

Living DeadGirl said:


> Not quite finished with this years yet-still sewing. But being Im new here I'll show you the past costumes:
> Clown is 2008
> Regan (Exorcist) 2007
> Demon 2006
> Renaissance Vampire 2005
> 
> View attachment 6929
> 
> 
> View attachment 6931
> 
> 
> View attachment 6932
> 
> 
> View attachment 6933


I love them all especially the Demon One. Something that you can sink your teeth into! Lol!

Also like the Clown.

Here is mine for this year: The Vampire lestat










TC


----------



## Dug E Fresh

^^^ whoa, excellent costumes!

the clown one is creee-pppy!


----------



## halloweendarkangel

*Wow those are great! I love the 14th centurey Vamp one especially*.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Thanks everyone! As you can tell I just LOVE this stuff! and Im totally crazy about this site, finallly people that are like me!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lanie, thanks for the tuitorial. those are pretty good sized snakes aren't they? i think i will try to find something just a bit smaller. will have to see if that still turns out as good as yours. 

living dead girl, clown, i love the teeth and makeup, the only thing i might have done differently is red coming down from the eyes instead of black. demon, those eyes are awesome, they give me the chills. love the whole effect. vampire, stunning, that wig is georgous and you look fabulous. if it wasn't for the teeth, you look like a marie antwonnette [sp] those teeth look very real. ragen, you look just like her. that movie scared the heck out of me and you can take a second to her. good job. you held back nothing. wow


----------



## damnitsasha

My costume for this year:









It makes me happy! 
(and yes, the ice cream is fake)


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a cute costume. where did you find it?


----------



## damnitsasha

Thanks! I sewed it all myself and constructed the hat out of some sort of stiff interfacing I found. The costume looks great from the outside, but it looks horrible inside. The vest is actually fake and is attached to the coat.


----------



## kittyvibe

omg all those costumes youve done are awesome, I especially would be afraid of the clown and the demon one is so cool , reminds me a bit of Supernatural.


----------



## vicride345

I am new here but here are a couple of mine from the past years. Otherwise I am still deciding on my costume for this year

I think probley one my best accomplishments for a costume I have had yet (pretty ****ty pictures)



















One of my costumes from last year (I didn't think it turned out to great) I was suppose to be Stuart from Mad TV










This one was pretty funny I thought, people were shocked when they saw me in this one 

Tom Cruise from Risky business


----------



## MorbidMariah

Damnitsasha, your costume is ADORABLE! It looks well made. And I love your name! hehe

LDG, your costumes are really wonderful! I love 'em all, but Reagan will always have a special place in my nightmares.


----------



## hallorenescene

MorbidMariah said:


> LDG, your costumes are really wonderful! Reagan will always have a special place in my nightmares.


morbid, i'm with you on that one, shivers

vic, now, let's talk tom cruise, good movie, great look, and that's all i'm gonna say.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

MorbidMariah said:


> LDG, your costumes are really wonderful! I love 'em all, but Reagan will always have a special place in my nightmares.



Thank you so much. I have to admit she's the most fun and the most work believe it or not-it took me 6 hours of makeup..


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Damnitsasha-
Very well done-I know what yo mean about the sewing. I'm in the process of making 3 cheer skirts with a pattern. I have never attempted this before-well, the outside looks pretty good but I wouldn't look too close at the inside or how straight my seams are. Awful!


----------



## Erebus

Here is my fiance's costume and mine that we jsut bought over the weekend. Tried them on at our neighbors house but haven't played with the make up yet.


----------



## hippieonastick

my boyfriend and i always do something along the dark and scary lines...but this year we wanted to do something unexpected so we were nerds...lol. these costumes cost about $5 or $10 each and were a HUGE hit among our guests. he won funniest costume. i can't wait to wear these out to other people's parties...


----------



## zombiemommy

This is the only pic I have so far. Reagan MacNeil from the Exorcist


----------



## LordMoe

I'd be interested in seeing the color version of that. I'd like to see the coloration of the makeup and cuts.


----------



## Dragonomine

I love looking at all these!


----------



## AriaDragonfly

Last years costume Dark Little red riding hood:








Not the best picture but it is all I have of that one

This year I will be a Greek Goddess.


----------



## hallorenescene

ntx, you look like something out of the haunted mansion. really cool costumes. play with the makeup and post again. i would love to see the totally finished project
oh my goodness hippie, i remember when plaid like that was in. you guys are to much. looks like you know how to have a good time and hang loose. lol.
zombie, you're killing me. lol. that is one scary look from one scary movie
aria, i think the wolf would approve. lol.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

This years's arent ready yet- Doing a group-The cast from House of 1000 Corpses. But here are a few for the past 4 Halloween's:

View attachment 7197


View attachment 7198


----------



## hallorenescene

living, that's a different clown one than before. you're makeup is so perfect. great clown outfit


----------



## zombiemommy

Living can I ask what type of contacts you used for your Reagan costume. I was thinkin of going with the white outs like this .....

YouTube - Poseida

any input would be awesome


----------



## Living DeadGirl

I actually used greenish yellow lenses, got them at Vampfangs.com, theey are listed under Custum Theatrical Lenses, the 2nd page -Green Angelic. I used stills from the movie and they were dead on. Check out this pic from the movie-I had this taped to my mirror and tried my best to get it right:
View attachment 7228



The white ones are the ones I am wearing as the clown. ALthough that pic you posted from Youtube looks pretty badass, her eyes changed to a possessed green in the film. Also for helpful hints to do her justice go to Welcome to the Official Dick Smith Website. I found it really helpful. But I must add the pic of your preliminary Reagan is pretty damn good. Did you get my e-mail btw?


----------



## LivingDeadGuy

Here's mine. 1st place award at Monsterfest '09


----------



## zleviticus

damnitsasha said:


> My costume for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me happy!
> (and yes, the ice cream is fake)


Love it.. I wonder how many people would get who you actually are. Love the play on words. Awesome.


----------



## Booterbunz

Living DeadGirl said:


> Check out this pic from the movie-I had this taped to my mirror and tried my best to get it right:
> View attachment 7228


I have a hard time just looking at that picture...let alone having the cahuna's to tape it to my mirror...ugh! LOL I'm going along these lines for a costume party but I'm going to be a zombie with white out lenses cause I think that I'd freak myself out if I was her!!


----------



## Glockink

Got alot done or in the works this year.....

Horror:

























Star Wars:









And working on My Ghostbusters:


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

damnitsasha: When I was little I always used to erroneously call neapolitan ice cream (which was my favorite for a while) "Napoleon," so I am particularly fond of your costume .

Glockink: man, your Freddy is amazing (and the setting was an excellent choice).


----------



## Erebus

Glockink, that is the Extra Toasty mask from CFX isn't it? I love their masks. Great job making if go with Frddy, I never would of thought of that. My fiance wants the Doll Face and I plan on getting the Orlock.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Glockink- OUTSTANDING on all fronts!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

hallorenescene said:


> living, that's a different clown one than before. you're makeup is so perfect. great clown outfit


Thanks, yeah that outfit was actually for Raggedy Ann, just added some blood and silly-ness t make it work.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Hey DeadGuy-can't see your pic...


----------



## zombiemommy

living- thanks and yes I got your email they were amazing.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

zombiemommy said:


> living- thanks and yes I got your email they were amazing.


NP, good luck and enjoy. I'm off to go get some more sewing done, and trying to finsh a mask. Not much time left. Keep me posted.


----------



## hallorenescene

living, i love your take on raggedy ann, i never would have thought of that. it really works. glock, i love your freddy, star wars, and ghostbusters. the jason seems not up to your usual talent. i don't know, just seems to need something. everything else is awesome.
good jobs everyone


----------



## Witchie Woman

Monster-Maker said:


> My Miner from Silent Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made several life sized chicken wire dummies that will be standing in my yard graveyard scene, with myself among them, waiting.


Holy cow, that is creepy!


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy and good. gives me the chills. that was a good movie


----------



## zombiemommy

and now only $3.00 bucks at Wal Mart. (Silent Hill that is.)


----------



## foxykita143

These are a little bit older but here ya go! Still working on my 2009 one...

Last year, I was a cat and the other girl is my friend Jessica and she was Tyrone Biggums









The year before, I was an eskimo (I made the furry "bra", the purse, the bows, and added the fur trim to the shoes!)


----------



## The_King_Of_Halloween

Halloween 2008 - Killer Clown



















Halloween 2009 - The year of the zombie. Coming soon.


----------



## wristslitter

foxykita143 said:


> These are a little bit older but here ya go! Still working on my 2009 one...
> 
> the other girl is my friend Jessica and she was Tyrone Biggums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a Red Balls?????


----------



## hallorenescene

kita, very lovely picture. the eskimo picture didn't show up. googled tyrone and i'll pass on him. wrist, i don't get the joke.
king, i always love clowns. they can be so original. i want a flower like yours. did you make or buy it. i did a guillotine and i put a crawling hand by it but upside down so it didn't crawl but wriggled. looked like it was still flinching from being cut off.


----------



## The_King_Of_Halloween

I bought that flower at a Halloween Adventure store. i had the matching suspenders to go with it. The mask was a facial prosthetic. It moved with my face. very nice effect.


----------



## wristslitter

Hallo ,Red Balls is a drink that give you a crack like high, I drink it by the jugs.


----------



## Felixi

This is the costume of a friend of my mother. 
Mine will be this year a little bit like it. I think, it's great. 
Today, I'll start stitching it <3 










PS: Sorry for the mistakes, I perhaps make, but I'm a german.


----------



## Giles

That costume is AWESOME!! Love the little touches like the spider crawling up the bodice and the silver fingernails.

ps. Understood you perfectly. Your English much better than my German.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Felixi, love that costume, you're English is very good. lol you spell better than most of us Brits do!


----------



## zombiemommy

Hubby's costume this year he is a demonic bobblehead.


----------



## hallorenescene

filixi, that is a wonderful costume. i hope yours turns out as good. you'll have to post pics so we can see it. giles, i almost missed the spider, but i did notice the nails. 
zombie, cool head, but is it hot and uncomfortable?


----------



## zombiemommy

No it weighs less than 3 lbs and it is hollow inside so he has lots of breathing roon.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Test run on makeup without prosthetics and final costume.
Ruggsville Cheerleader from House of 1000 Corpses:

View attachment 7510


View attachment 7511


View attachment 7512


----------



## The_King_Of_Halloween

the eye looks awesome!! nice bruising!


----------



## havik

i'm a werewolf this year.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow! look at that werewolf! where did you get the mask??


----------



## MorbidMariah

Havik, your werewolf costume is excellent!!!


----------



## Glockink

FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## havik

thank you very much! I got it from zagone studios. I love their masks; they're good quality and definitely get some scares from people on the haunted hayride I volunteer at.


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, that so looks real. kind of will freak a lot out. 
havik, that is an awesome outfit, right down to the hands
glock, the ghostbusters was a great movie. your costume looks so authebtic. you really got the look going there


----------



## Lainie

Amazing costumes everyone! Excellent job....so creepy and authentic looking, I'm impressed!


----------



## xstevey_bx

Everyone of those costumes are fantastic  I am so jealous haha


----------



## DannyDanger

Now I know who I'm gonna call. hahah

heres mine. Finch from the Manga "I Luv Halloween"










My hair will be "oranger" and more spiky Halloween night. But this is just a rough draft of the custume haha


----------



## hallorenescene

danny danger, i love your costume. your hair is a riot. yeah, orange and you'll look just like that dude in your avatar. lol.

quosquitwi, HUH?


----------



## Erebus

Did anyone watch Americas Funniest Videos last night on ABC Family? It was a halloween special and it had a group of people who wore black clothing and put glow sticks on them and it made them look like stick figures. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Ghostette

I saw the AFV glowstick guys too! I thought that was fantastic, they looked great!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Living DeadGirl said:


> Test run on makeup without prosthetics and final costume.
> Ruggsville Cheerleader from House of 1000 Corpses:
> 
> View attachment 7510
> 
> 
> View attachment 7511
> 
> 
> View attachment 7512


And Finally Tiny Firefly is complete:


Tiny from the movie:
View attachment 7674


And Mine:

View attachment 7675


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, that is really creepy. guess i don't know who tiny is


----------



## krypt_angel20

OMG livingdeadgirl that Tiny costume is AWSOME!! Is it for you or did you make it for someone else!! Really really awsome!!


----------



## krypt_angel20

Glockink said:


> Still workin on the Ghostbusters suit, packs done, but heres a few more for this year (I switch them out a bit).....


WOW! How did you get the Freddy face to look so great?? Ive seen ALOT of Freddys but yours has got to be the best... also like seeing the real thing!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

krypt_angel20 said:


> OMG livingdeadgirl that Tiny costume is AWSOME!! Is it for you or did you make it for someone else!! Really really awsome!!



LOL, no it's not for me, Im one of the Ruggsville Cheerleaders (dead ofcourse), there are pics posted of me in prelim makeup and costume in that earlier post. Tiny is for a friend of mine, we're doing the cast of House of 1000 Corpses this year. We have, Tiny, Captain Spaulding, Otis, Baby, and 3 dead cheerleaders...been sewing for months-and Tiny was the final outfit I completed last night. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Tiny costume is kick ass! Great job.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

hallorenescene said:


> living dead girl, that is really creepy. guess i don't know who tiny is



OMG! Then you gotta see Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses. We're doing the cast this year...


----------



## halloweenisbetter

My costume from last year. This year is in the works...

The feet aren't detailed because I made the costume for a capture the flag night we had in our community. Essentially flag football, where junior high age kids run around and complete objectives and the monsters try and steal their "flags" hanging from their pants... It was pretty awesome actually. Oh and also, I can't sew, so the thing was held together with hot glue and "Goop" brand adhesive. Someone before me posted about gluing a costume. It works and that's with literally running through the woods. I _did _have to re-glue on Halloween night, though.











Going for the bigfoot feel:









This one is to show off the jaw:


----------



## monsterjones

i WILL BE RECREATING THIS ONE AS WELL AS THE WIFE,,,,FOR OUR HALLOWEEN PARTY A GO-GO


----------



## hallorenescene

*costume*



Living DeadGirl said:


> OMG! Then you gotta see Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses. We're doing the cast this year...


i can check it out. i don't like gory ones like-halloween, nightmare on elm street, friday the 13th, scream, texas chainsaw massacre, silence of the lambs, and the such. this isn't one of the gory ones is it?

halloween, your costume is boss and to think it is held together with glue. lol. your game sounds so fun.

wow monster jones, is this like weird science? really, you are going to create as well the wife. lotta guys are going to make you a bundle. lol. all kidding aside, they will be cool costumes. post when they are your creation


----------



## AquaMoon

Hi! I'm Tara, new here...I wanted to be scary this year for a change. My hair is pink so instead of spending money on a wig or dying it i thought CLOWN! this is the make-up i've been playing around with. Not sure what i'm going to be wearing yet



















I'm going to be wearing black contact lenses too


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhh, aqua, fantastic job on the eyes and mouth. i love clowns, they are oh so fun to do. what are you going to wear for a costume?


----------



## AquaMoon

thank you =) I'm not sure what to wear yet i wish i didn't do this all last min, but that is so typical of me  Everything else seems to be sold out. Its pretty cute..soo it could work either way, clash with the make-up & ruin it orrr could make it even more evil & twisted looking. I could use some opinions please!!


----------



## hallorenescene

just seeing a red x there aqua


----------



## klown82

Hey Tara, the makeup looks fantastic  

I really like your hair too, Im not saying you look like a clown 365 days a year, but the clown idea is just great /w the pink hair


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

So many amazing costumes! Great work, all!

Living DeadGirl: Very accurate (and sure to be very creepy) Tiny gear! I may not be a big fan of the movie, but you are all going to look awesome and I definitely want to see a group shot. 

Hallo: In regards to 1000 Corpses (which I saw for the first time about a month ago), I would describe it as "brutal" and "violent," neither of which are my cup of tea. I really don't mind gore and I honestly don't remember how much there was (the violence and abrasiveness was what stuck in my mind) - sorry. I'm still glad I saw it to understand who the characters are, but if you look around online you are sure to find fan sites that explain the story and characters if you are unsure you want to see it. 

Tara: Excellent make-up (and your pink hair goes with it beautifully)! If the costume you posted looks too "cute" and if you are willing to alter the dress, you could always put some blood splatters on it and very lightly spray paint it with black (fabric) spray paint so that it doesn't look so clean. Just remember with the spray paint to not spray directly onto the dress but let the over-spray do the coloring so that it is a more subtle "dirtying."


----------



## Living DeadGirl

AquaMoon said:


> Hi! I'm Tara, new here...I wanted to be scary this year for a change. My hair is pink so instead of spending money on a wig or dying it i thought CLOWN! this is the make-up i've been playing around with. Not sure what i'm going to be wearing yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be wearing black contact lenses too


Tara- LOVE your clown-I did a creepy ass clown last year-I had pink hair as well-although a wig. I think that costume will surely work. Clashing is good! I ended up wearing a ragedy ann costume and spraying it with blood and added a giant sunflower to make it clownish. Your makeup looks fabulous-I wore lenses too-but white. Check out my page for pics and or ideas. Here's one:


----------



## klljr220

Where did you get the stuff to make the three ninja costumes costumes?


----------



## The Reapers WS6

View attachment 7713


The lil one and me at Hallzooween 2009
I get at least one screamer/cryer at this event every year.


----------



## fangsalot

*more pics coming soon..*


----------



## hallorenescene

the reaper, you look good, or good and dead or something like that.
fangs, that is scary, never did like that guy
zombie, thanks for the update on the iooo corpse movie. i think i'll pass


----------



## AquaMoon

thanks everyone, great ideas Zombie Machairodont. 

apreciate it =)

everyone looks great..i love this forum!


----------



## bigaltes

I think it looks ok


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

This was something I threw together for my dorm's masquerade this evening using mostly my Talk-Like-A-Pirate-Day outfit (yes, I dress up for a day where you are only supposed to talk like a pirate). Anyway, this is my unofficial 2009 Halloween costume, since I am currently sewing together my vest (which is an integral part of my costume, in my opinion) for my official costume, which I'll post when it is finished for this year. 

"Apple?"


----------



## hallorenescene

bigs, it must look good, it scares me
hahaha, zombie, from your name i thought you were a guy, oops! nice costume. probably don't want to give me that apple now huh? lol.


----------



## fangsalot

*heeere we go*


----------



## Lainie

Zombie, I love it! Everybody thinks I'm crazy and making up Talk Like A Pirate Day LOL. I don't actually dress up, but I DO drive everyone crazy!

Bravo to you for taking it to the next level!





"And that was without a single drop of rum!"


----------



## Lainie

OMG Fangs if you looked any more authentic, we'd have to contact the authorities! Outstanding!


----------



## baldyviewdesignlab

OK Here is My Werewolf.
Hes about 8 feet tall.
Not so scary durring the day, but at night.... 
Lets just say people cant believe what they are seeing.


----------



## Biggie

Well, I am glad to say that my baby is finally finished. I have spent around 160 hours into her since august. I give you my costume/prop stalkaround, however on the big night I will be wearing a full black underarmor suit and baklava.










A size reference shot with me mum, I was leaning down in this shot


----------



## BillBraski

I'm finally back in VA to photograph my stalkabout. The deluxe insane pain mask I bought online as well as the deluxe size werewolf arms. All of the accents over the robe I found at Party City.


----------



## Dug E Fresh

good job Bill!

I like the multilayered cheesecloth/cloth look myself, it adds so much more to the costume. I am just finishing up my third stalkabout. i should probably post some pics up.


----------



## dxh8r4life

as u can see, im going as harry warden for this years Halloween, i tried to replicate the best i could the costume from the movie, i also added another part of it on the belt, its the orange piece in the back, it's basically something i bought off of ebay, its just another rescue type mask, for if you were down in the mine to help out a friend or what not... but as u know, harry helped no one.
hope u guys like all this.


----------



## Sparky

My Jack the Ripper costume for 2008.


----------



## Kelz

This is my zombie werewolf that I wore to the Brisbane Zombie Walk yesterday, I couldn't go 2 steps withought being mobbed for pictures, someone even stopped their car and hung out the window to take a pic.
I'm still not happy with it but people seem to like it
























I also made a woodsman for my little brother








and a Little dead riding hood for my best mate and a granny for my mum








I am donning wolfie again on Halloween and heading down to my local craft shop and pretending to be a manequin and grab and growl at people as the come into the store


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Hallo: hehe, thanks and no worries !  True, I did go with a rather non-informative user name (my usual user name of Smilodonna that I use elsewhere generally prevents the mix-up).

Lainie: Thank you! I'm pretty lucky in that I have a few like-minded pirate fan friends with whom I sometimes meet up with and we roam as a crew. Talk-like-a-pirate-day is pretty quiet here otherwise, too, but then I'm not surprised most of the people in this little Montana university town are generally unaware of the "event" . 

Kelz: I love the Little Red Riding Hood group theme you put together - everyone looks great (especially your zombie werewolf).


----------



## zleviticus

Me and my son from this weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

one word baldy, YIKES!
bill, i got to say that is one ugly dude
dxh, i can see all your work paid off
sparky, love erverything about your costume
kelz, be happy, everything looks good. really really good
zlev, like father like son. those costumes look great


----------



## RedSonja

Me and my man as Captain Kirk and a female Spock. I think I need to make my eyebrows alittle more pronounced. Other than that, I think it came off well! 









I LOVE looking at everyone's costumes! Some awesome work you guys have done. I'm still looking through all the pages. Might take a while!


----------



## SlamSlayer

.







​


----------



## hallorenescene

red, you guys turned out real well
ugh, sam, but that is cool


----------



## fangsalot

Lainie said:


> OMG Fangs if you looked any more authentic, we'd have to contact the authorities! Outstanding!


thanx  i try


----------



## Mizerella

Here is my Lydia from Beatlejuice costume I did the makeup a little more and teased the hair more later but you get the idea...


----------



## Lainie

you look awesome Mizerella, just like the movie! Great job!


----------



## portia319

This was my Marie Antoinette costume from 2007.


----------



## portia319

This was from the Minneapolis Zombie Pub Crawl 2009


----------



## dubbax3

My wife and I just had our halloween party the other night, complete sucess btw. Anyway minus my boots these were our costumes we went as dead pioneers (Inspired from my trip to Disney World). My wife met her end buy way arrows myself a tomahawk. My chaps were thrift store leather pants that I cut and painted the hat was found and I carved a foam tomahawk and glued it in place. My wife found her dress in a thrift store in Salem, Ma. of all places. I painted it up and made arrows out of straws and feathers. They were glued into wire that were attached to the dress. Hope you like.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Mizerella, you look FABULOUS!!!

Here's my costume this year...the Marquis De Sade. I'm still looking for a pic with my whip...


----------



## hallorenescene

miz, you look awesome, that was such a good movie. love your red dress
portia, don't go losing your head over this comment, but, you look great. the zombie costume is nice too, but as i'm not into zombies as much, i love the marie costume. although i think the zombie zoo crawl would have been fun. i would be up for that
dub, love your costumes. they turned out great
morbid, love it. everyone has turned out great stuff


----------



## Gladius

zleviticus said:


> Me and my son from this weekend.


As a fellow SW geek, I love this! I remember going as a Jawa as a kid (the year that Star Wars came out). Your son will have a blast ToTing!


----------



## Gladius

Here are my wife and I this year. She is the Octo-Mummy (pun on Nadya Suleman) and I am an archeologist from the 1920s. The theme for our party was a mummy unwrapping.


----------



## wildcat123

Gladius said:


> Here are my wife and I this year. She is the Octo-Mummy (pun on Nadya Suleman) and I am an archeologist from the 1920s. The theme for our party was a mummy unwrapping.



You both look fantastic!! Absolutely LOVE your wifes costume, haha it's hilarious. Very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

glad, your costumes are very nice. even though you have a cute comic twist on your wifes costume, they are still very nice costumes and look well made and well worn. the baby mummies are even put together very well. you guys look great. the background is very nice as well. your wifes headress and that statue really show well. nice job you guys


----------



## James B.

I think I will go as an Norman knight this year, maybe a Viking:


----------



## Mizerella

Thanks all here I am with my gloves.


----------



## Mizerella

zleviticus your little Tusken Raider is the cutest thing ever. I love it!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Love the Tusken Raider!!!


----------



## Crazytrain83

Here's our group from our party last Saturday. I'm the great dane. I was a bit bummed about having a store-bought costume, but it would've been too tough to make a decent Scooby costume.


----------



## Psyche's Desire

*Pregnant Zombie*

This year I'm just over 7 months prenant and we had a zombie party. Here is what I came up with. Hopefully I will have better pictures shortly.


----------



## hallorenescene

james, i like your outfit. a viking huh. so should you have long blonde hair and a snarl on your face. lol i see in the second photo you added brown to the leggins, it needed the brown.
scooby, i mean crazy, i love your outfits. i love the scooby shows, must have 6 or 7 of them. if i find ones i don't have at a garage sale i grab them. when they made the movie i thought they did such a great job on casting. awesome photo. the 2 guys did their hair up great. how fun
psyche, that is good but it makes my face scrunch up and with an oohhhh sound


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Crazytrain83 said:


> Here's our group from our party last Saturday. I'm the great dane. I was a bit bummed about having a store-bought costume, but it would've been too tough to make a decent Scooby costume.
> 
> Crazy T -- "where are you?!" LOVE IT! Your group looks perfect! Are you sure you aren't all toons?! LOL - Way to make a store-bought costume fun. I love the store ones. Easy and _somebody_ had to make it right? In years past, I put together a few home-mades. But these days, I am always _in a daze_ getting our party set up. It's a little present I give to myself to not have to worry about making a costume. Besides, black stockings and garter belts are hard to sew...  hee hee - BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> james, i like your outfit. a viking huh. so should you have long blonde hair and a snarl on your face. lol i see in the second photo you added brown to the leggins, it needed the brown.
> scooby, i mean crazy, i love your outfits. i love the scooby shows, must have 6 or 7 of them. if i find ones i don't have at a garage sale i grab them. when they made the movie i thought they did such a great job on casting. awesome photo. the 2 guys did their hair up great. how fun
> psyche, that is good but it makes my face scrunch up and with an oohhhh sound



Hallow hallorenescene! Couldn't have said it better!! LOL!


----------



## Z0mbie

That pregnant Zombie looks creepy   ...

As nobody looks in the Games-Thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/games/85701-easy-halloween-trivia-quiz.html


----------



## OMGDan

Mizerella said:


> Thanks all here I am with my gloves.


For a second there i thought that was an actual pic from the movie. The likeness is really close!



Crazytrain83 said:


> Here's our group from our party last Saturday. I'm the great dane. I was a bit bummed about having a store-bought costume, but it would've been too tough to make a decent Scooby costume.


And again. Shaggy really looks the part haha. But less scrawny...which is good lol.



Psyche's Desire said:


> This year I'm just over 7 months prenant and we had a zombie party. Here is what I came up with. Hopefully I will have better pictures shortly.


Awesome! Really creepy.


----------



## TagTeam

*pick one from here*

This was most of us. still had some people inside that would not come out, and a few were busy taking pictures.


----------



## zleviticus

Thanks for the compliments. My son (7 y.o.) has the halloween bug, he is already makign suggestions on what we can add to our haunt for next year and what he wants to be next year. he makes a pappa proud. He costume was easy the mask was challenging and i went through multiple ideas before i figure it out one day. I will do a tutorial on how i made it at some point soon after the holiday. 

Again thanks, Besdes you all are giving me ideas or next year as the costumes are great!!!


----------



## The Real Joker

*My Proton Pack is finished!!*

Check it out: made entirely from scrap corrugated cardboard, a TON of glue, both wood glue and hot glue, plus 2 cans of black spraypaint, empty medicine bottles, various computer cables painted w/ acrylic paints and alot of patience and time  It looks tilted, cause it is as the Nuetrona Wand AKA particle thrower weighs about about 1 and 1/2 pounds - so yeah, it's very sturdy!! With the thrower attached, the entire pack weighs about 12 pounds.

Cost me about $25 w/ everything - the lights were from previous Halloween decorations that run off AAA batteries - LOL

The costume cost more!!

Flightsuit = $34 w/ shipping from ebay
Combat boots = $29 
Web belt = $4
Elbow Pads = $7
"No Ghost" patch = $4
Name badge = homemade


----------



## Dani21

i have a picture of the dress i made, but i forgot the camera the night I dressed up with the make up, its a 1880's historical ball gown. Going for a Interview with a vampire dress. I even made the bustle!


----------



## hallorenescene

dani, that is a very pretty dress. you look great in it
tr joker, that looks complicated but you did a good job. pat yourself on the back for me


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Alright Dani, you're on my hit list as far as hiring someone to design my Victorian/Gothic wedding gown little lady! OMG! You did a Fantastic job I'm in love, we'z got to get to know one another chickie! Amazing Talent you have!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

omg Mizerella, did you design that Lydia dress from Beetlejuice yourself!? It's stunning and you look just just her, simply amazing!

I can't get over the talent we have on this forum, my word! Where on earth do you people find the time or energy to design such costumes, dinner spreads, parties, lord I just want to go to bed just looking at what some people are capable of pulling off!


----------



## The Real Joker

*Awww, you're too kind*



hallorenescene said:


> tr joker, that looks complicated but you did a good job. pat yourself on the back for me


*Thank you so much hallorenescene!!
I already won one costume contest as the Overall Best Costume on the 24th, and plan on enetring a few more on Halloween Night 

I added a few more wires and corrected a few things, plus the Pack suffered some minor cosmetic damage on the 24th, which I already fixed - overall it looks much better and I probably spent over 120 hours building it - including every box and adding all the doo-dads and thingamabobs all over including redoing the gun block and wand attachment sytem which uses 6 micro magnets; each one can hold up to 1 pound - now the gun won't fall when someone bumps into it or I bump into somebody or something - LOL!*


----------



## Lainie

Here is the easiest and most inexpensive costume I've made so far. This is my daughter as Inky, the Pac-Man ghost.


----------



## hallorenescene

the real joker, you got any pics of you in total costume? that would be cool to see. that is awesome you won that contest
lanie, that is a riot. ummm, how many hours did i spend playing pac man when i was younger. lol. cute costume


----------



## SkullAndBone




----------



## hallorenescene

skull, i love your pirate costume right down to your striped socks. don't have to many of those tankards there, or you might not be a sweet looking pirate no more. lol.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> skull, i love your pirate costume right down to your striped socks. don't have to many of those tankards there, or you might not be a sweet looking pirate no more. lol.


Hallow and what she said!! So great! You would fit right in with Johnny Depp and his crew! Nice job - and what's in that tankard?!  BOO!


----------



## Britishwitch

Dani21 said:


> i have a picture of the dress i made, but i forgot the camera the night I dressed up with the make up, its a 1880's historical ball gown. Going for a Interview with a vampire dress. I even made the bustle!


What a beautiful, beautiful gown...well done you!

BW


----------



## fangsalot

Mizerella said:


> Here is my Lydia from Beatlejuice costume I did the makeup a little more and teased the hair more later but you get the idea...


i soooo want a beetlejuice wedding! awesome costume


----------



## Madame Leota

Psyche's Desire, that has got to be the sickest, most disgusting thing I've ever seen - I LOVE IT!!!
Way to work with what you've got!


----------



## Psyche's Desire

haha, thanks!


----------



## MidnightStrider

My halloween costume for the office was Jurrassic Park Ranger.
The baby Pleo really tied it all together, hence the award!








Out front of the office I parked my truck.


----------



## hallorenescene

midnight, congrats on the win. nice pic and how cute is that you brought your pet to work. lol.


----------



## Lurkerz

the Mortician and his bride.


----------



## Finn

Psyche's Desire said:


> This year I'm just over 7 months prenant and we had a zombie party. Here is what I came up with. Hopefully I will have better pictures shortly.


simply awesome


----------



## Finn

Everybody has great costumes. Also, we have a lot of seriously good looking people on this forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

lurkerz, you guys pics are traumasizingly awesome. love how you shadowed your face and the cape is very becoming. the way your bride played up her eyes and did her hair works. what solumn faces you have. now turn the camera off and go party. lol.


----------



## Booterbunz

Here's my costume from today's contest on campus. I won best zombie...Suh-weet!!  What'cha think? I was also carrying the Demonica zombie baby with a baby blanket and had a jello brain in a baggie and said that it was the babies breast milk..haha.


----------



## hallorenescene

booter, oo geesh, i'd say. that opened my eyes. that is one scary face. you should have won. shivers


----------



## Booterbunz

LOL Hallo..thank you!


----------



## Lurkerz

hallorenescene said:


> lurkerz, you guys pics are traumasizingly awesome. love how you shadowed your face and the cape is very becoming. the way your bride played up her eyes and did her hair works. what solumn faces you have. now turn the camera off and go party. lol.


Thanks We actually did party hard. That was taken right before a Zombie prom


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> the real joker, you got any pics of you in total costume? that would be cool to see. that is awesome you won that contest


That will be left for tomorrow 
On Halloween Day!


----------



## portia319

We had our party last night. The hubby and I as Dead Miss Muffet and a mummy.


----------



## nfmmalice

Here's mine from work today...


----------



## hallorenescene

portia, that dress is very pretty, and a dang good mummy there. nice job

nfm, very unusual clown. i love clowns and that is one fine job. good and scarey. the hair reminds me of cruella de ville after the dogs. lol. love it


----------



## paradive

*my costume!*

I'm still going through previous pages but WOW.... GREAT costumes everyone!! The talent on this forum never ceases to amaze me 

Here's my costume from this year! I was Chamberlain Skeksis from the Dark Crystal. I've wanted to do this costume for a long time, but didn't think it was possible until I saw another member (rogue4) on this forum who made one... so I finally got my act together (uhh... a week and a half ago) and attempted to make it happen! It was a rush job, but I was pretty thrilled with the end result!










I ended up winning 1st place in a costume contest  It was very cumbersome to wear, especially for a shrimpy gal like me, but it was worth the discomfort! Oh, I also made some feet but they were just too difficult to walk around in =/ There are a couple more action shots of the costume in my photo albums!


----------



## Shattered

I had a lot of fun with this costume


----------



## pdcollins6092

My zombie makeup this year..


----------



## The Real Joker

*Who ya' gonna call??*

here we go as promised, me in full Ghostbuster gear 
Sorry the pic quality is kinda crappy from my cell phone, but I had alot of fun in this getup for Halloween, as I had alot of people ask me for pictures either solo or w/ someone! I lost count on how many people asked me
I had a blast!

Did'nt win any contests, but I had ALOT of compliments  

Only complaint I have it was too HOT!! 

Around 77 degrees tonight and no rain!

You try running around in a flightsuit w/ a Proton Pack and new boots for 4 hours in the humid Florida night, LOL!

Next year, no street parties 

And the funny looking half circle behind my head is a Halloween decoration on my roommmate's bedroom door, LOL!

Attached a pic of the Proton Pack, just incase anyone missed the details on the back all lit up - - -


----------



## RogueToaster

The zombie apocalypse, it r messy bsns.


----------



## Keywolf

Great costumes, nice work everyone!

Here's my home-made mummy costume:


----------



## hallorenescene

para, i don't know how you made that costume, but it looks so great. you deserve first place, good job. dark crystal is a good movie. we own it and watch it all the time. when my daughter was little and the movie was a big new hit, everywhere we went my daughter would hear she looked just like that little girl in the movie. lol. wonderful job there.
shattered, i'll bet you did have fun with that costume, you surly sent them screaming or cringing. lol. you really did a good job. 
pd, have you been to er? does it hurt? whoa, i'm not touching it. lol. looks catchy. lol. that is great! seriously good job.
the real joker, you look great! i bet you did have fun, that is an awesome costume. wear the costume next year and my advise is move. 70 degrees, i am so jealous. you will be toasty comfortable here in it. we were in the 40's or 50's here. kinda chilly but survivable. just glad it wasn't raining
rougue, that is a cool mask, and i can see it is messy business. bet it was a hot mask, but well worth wearing. cool
key, cool mummy costume, i love your makeup job. that's a little different varient from the usual skeleton faces i've seen. i like how your teeth turned out. nice work there.


----------



## Dragonomine

paradive said:


> I'm still going through previous pages but WOW.... GREAT costumes everyone!! The talent on this forum never ceases to amaze me
> 
> Here's my costume from this year! I was Chamberlain Skeksis from the Dark Crystal. I've wanted to do this costume for a long time, but didn't think it was possible until I saw another member (rogue4) on this forum who made one... so I finally got my act together (uhh... a week and a half ago) and attempted to make it happen! It was a rush job, but I was pretty thrilled with the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up winning 1st place in a costume contest  It was very cumbersome to wear, especially for a shrimpy gal like me, but it was worth the discomfort! Oh, I also made some feet but they were just too difficult to walk around in =/ There are a couple more action shots of the costume in my photo albums!



OMG! The Dark Crystal!!! I loved that movie!!


----------



## moocheex55

here is my Voodoo Priest costume from my party...and a close up of the make up....


----------



## The Real Joker

*Has anybody seen a ghost?!*



hallorenescene said:


> the real joker, you look great! i bet you did have fun, that is an awesome costume. wear the costume next year and my advise is move. 70 degrees, i am so jealous. you will be toasty comfortable here in it. we were in the 40's or 50's here. kinda chilly but survivable. .


Thanks, hallorenescene 
Yeah it was hot as heck, but I did have alot of fun in full gear - even though it was in the upper 70s like I mentioned earlier - and no rain this year like previous years, LOL!
The Proton Pack does not function well in the rain 
Alot of great compliments on the pack and costume, and ALOT of photo ops as well, plus I will have a chance to wear it agin to a comic con in January; luckily it will be in the mid to low 50s by then. As for moving, we'll just have to wait and see, as I'm originally from New Jersey and have lived here in South Florida since December of 1993, so I'm kinda used to it.

Last Halloween was cooler, around 70 but not too humid.

That's what gets us: the humidity, LOL!


----------



## pitchforknumb

Here I am as Two Face.


----------



## hallorenescene

mooch, nice job on the makeup and i love the bone accents on your costume. the only thing i see missing is the bloody head on the floor by that guillatine. lol.
pitch, i sure wouldn't have guessed you looked like that under the makeup if you had been full faced. that is really nasty and good. i've seen in books some painted up like that, but they always had a kind of comical twist to them. yours looks reality. i like it a lot better. very nice


----------



## Halloweenie1

*GREAT costumes.....*PitchforKnumb ...creative & spooky!
PDCollins ...scary!
Shattered SCARY!!!
Real Joker ...love Ghostbusters!
KeyWolf ....creative-love the makeup
Moocheex55 ...very cool, perfect your party


 I was a witch...... *H1*


----------



## RogueToaster

Pitchfork, that's a really sweet Two Face! How long did it take to do all that burn makeup?


----------



## pitchforknumb

RogueToaster said:


> Pitchfork, that's a really sweet Two Face! How long did it take to do all that burn makeup?


Thanks Rogue. I did it in two parts. The head part took a couple of hours, and the face part took about an hour and a half.


----------



## Lainie

WOW! Everyone looks great! Here was my Medusa for 2009. I want to thank everyone for their help and input. I got ALOT of compliments last night and I had a great time!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I went as the Invisible Man.


----------



## owensii

*my costume for this year*

I chose to be a plastic army man and I think it turned out just great. I would like to upload the pic, would someone let me know how to do it.


----------



## Lainie

Hi Owensii, If you click on "post reply" you'll see on the bottom of the reply box (scroll down) "manage attachments". Click on that and then click browse to look for your pic on your computer. Click upload, and you're done. Hope this helps.


----------



## owensii

*hey thanks*

Here is my pictures. Hope you like them.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Lainie-Wow! You looked great-love the snake-staff. owensii-INCREDIBLE! My husband just looked and didn't belive you were a real person! Badass idea!


----------



## Booterbunz

That is the best plastic army guy costume I have ever seen!! Great job!


----------



## owensii

*thanks*

Thanks for the kind comments. I am now wondering what to be for next year.


----------



## paradive

owensii - wow, that's a fantastic plastic army guy costume!!


----------



## Lainie

LivingDeadGirl, thanks! The staff was actually my husband's. he almost forgot it, I had to bring it to the car LOL

owensii, that costume is outstanding! How did you walk?


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Here's the final group for House of 1000 Corpses:

View attachment 8259


----------



## Halloweenie1

owensii said:


> I chose to be a plastic army man and I think it turned out just great.


Love it! very creative.... *H1*


----------



## Jared4781

I decided to be the King of Pop, Michael Jackson, once again this year. Check out the photo below.


----------



## Dani21

Here are all the costumes I made this year, 

My cousin, The Evil Fairy









My Uncle and our Dog, Elvis and UnderDog










Me in the graveyard, Vampire 1880's









My brother last minute as an escaped patient


----------



## owensii

Lainie said:


> LivingDeadGirl, thanks! The staff was actually my husband's. he almost forgot it, I had to bring it to the car LOL
> 
> owensii, that costume is outstanding! How did you walk?


Thanks for the comments. The board was attatched to one foot and it was light enough to drag on the one foot. When I stopped I placed both feet on the board. 

We had our halloween party at the local Vets club in town. I could not have fit in better. 

I painted my eyelids and when I closed my eyes it really looked good. I did get alittle afraid of painting too close to the eyes but I did the best I could.


----------



## Sychoclown

I strayed from clown this year, I have never done gory so that's where I went.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

I wish I had gotten a better picture of my whole outfit.  
thats me sitting in my chair.









and my makeup and hair.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! halloweenie, love witches, love your makeup, love your hat. did you make it, or touch it up, or buy it. beautiful!!!!!!!!! you look georgous
lanie, i like the way your hair turned out, and your husband and his staff are very nice.
johnny, how did you go as the invisable man? did you get an invite and not go? lol.
owensi, nice pics, your soldier turned out good. very cute the little guy you are defending.
living dead girl, you guys all turned out good. nice play on the eye hanging out and the exposed bones.
jared, love your jackson outfit, looks just like the real deal right down to your hair. are you an impersonator? can you sing and dance?
dani, you are very talented. the evil fairy dress is so pretty and the way it matches the wings is wonderful. did you make the wings as well? or just find material to match already made wings. elvis and the underdog costumes look well made as well. you already know i love your dress. and it looks like it is a good thing your brother escaped. lol. from what i can see you have some nice cemetary props.
sycho, that is gory. and it is good, but i like your clown ones better. not much of a gory person here. oohhh, you give me the creeps. 
atlier, i do love clowns. looks like your costume is cool from what i see. i love your hair and make up. your eyes look freaky and it took me a couple of min. to figure out that is your lids. that is really cool and creepy. i just made you my new desktop.
wow! so many awesome costumes. i love looking at them all


----------



## moonchildani

Wow ~ just viewed everyone's awesome costumes ~ luv it!!!! Here's my non scary outfit but it went with my Party theme ~ so follow follow me down the rabbit hole LOL

















http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1751&pictureid=28233


----------



## Annea

Well done everybody, fantastic costmes!


----------



## JonasAberg

*mine*

After a lot of thinking, I decided on going as a person infected by the swine flu virus. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Buggula

You all look AMAZING!


----------



## 32553

I decided to make a vampire costume inspired by baroque/rococo times.
And here is what it looks like finished.

















The pictures was taken at the end of the party so it got a bit wrinkely and i lost the feathers witch was attached in the wig


----------



## moonchildani

Lilium ~ you made that? Thats beautiful ~ last year I was a victorian vampire ... and your look is what I wanted but ended up with this (the burgandy one) I had fun but I love your outfit ...makes me wanna try it again ....  http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1744&pictureid=22278


----------



## 32553

Well it's a two part dress. The corset and gloves are bought. but i made the skirt, mask and necklace myself.  used about 1-2 months on them


----------



## 32553

And nice costume by the way


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

My daughter and son went to Las Vegas this year and sent these pics to us. 
This guy won the $10K grand prize for his Bumblebee! See - there IS money to be made in costumes!! (it is better and larger photo in my profile album...)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Wow!*



owensii said:


> Here is my pictures. Hope you like them.


Your costume is great! You must have been called into duty at some point cause you left your unit in Vegas! Check out the album in my profile page. My kids were in Vegas for Halloween and took a picture of an entire platoon of you guys! Enjoy!

Halloween Forum - HallowSusieBoo's Album: 2009 - Halloweeeeeen!


----------



## applecandy

wicked costumes everyone! love the victorian theme myself - heres my costume..


----------



## moocheex55

here is the costume I came up with on Halloween morning...I didn't want to wear all of that voodoo priest make up, so I thought of this...quite the change, I think...LOLOL

I give you, Susan Boyle!




















I won 3rd place at a bar's Halloween Costume Contest too!


----------



## nfmmalice

I love the Susan Boyle Costume!! LoL!!

Here's the end result of mine..


----------



## Fyrja

Hi Lainie,

Ok I'm kicking myself. I used the same little snakes from spirit of halloween. They were the coiled ones right? Only I didn't wrap the wire, I ended up hot gluing it and then tying off the ends and middle with more wire, and cutting it close to the snake so it wouldn't be noticeable. Because the hot glue won't stay stuck to the snake forever. Your method sounds soooo much easier. UGH! 

Oh well either way it worked.  If I ever make another Medusa headdress I'm sooo using your method.


----------



## Hamil$tein

*My 2009 costume*

Made a Beetlejuice suit, bought the wig online.
About to post pics of the creation process in the tutorial forum.


----------



## Mizerella

paradive said:


> I'm still going through previous pages but WOW.... GREAT costumes everyone!! The talent on this forum never ceases to amaze me
> 
> Here's my costume from this year! I was Chamberlain Skeksis from the Dark Crystal. I've wanted to do this costume for a long time, but didn't think it was possible until I saw another member (rogue4) on this forum who made one... so I finally got my act together (uhh... a week and a half ago) and attempted to make it happen! It was a rush job, but I was pretty thrilled with the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up winning 1st place in a costume contest  It was very cumbersome to wear, especially for a shrimpy gal like me, but it was worth the discomfort! Oh, I also made some feet but they were just too difficult to walk around in =/ There are a couple more action shots of the costume in my photo albums!


That is so awsome!!! I love that movie.


----------



## MizLiz

WOW! What great costumes everyone!!! I love the stalkarounds and the Dark Crystal costume (flashback!). Beetlejuice, Lydia as the Bride, lilium's vampiress, and Dani21 too! So much creativity and skills... JEALOUS!

I attempted the One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater. I tried two versions of the eye: patch on the 30th and prosthetic on the 31st. I still don't know which one I liked better. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fyrja

I did a quickie Medusa this year. Simple toga with fabric from the dollar rack at walmart and lots of snakes. :-D


----------



## Halloweenie1

MizLiz.....very creative, I like!
Moocheex55...Susan Boyle-- so FAB! You pulled it off very well. I love your expression and your mic 
Hamil$tein....great job!


----------



## Hamil$tein

Mizerella said:


>



Awesome Lydia!!! You really do have a striking resemblance to Winona Ryder!
I was hoping I'd be lucky enough to run into a Lydia, woulda made for a great photo op in my Beetlejuice costume!


----------



## Bats Belfry

*Dr.Voodoolove costume*

Hi all, had a hugely stressful prop/costume build week leading up to the big day(s) and now I can finally say: It was worth every second! My weekend started with a volunteer party at the local High School which had me bring the Pumpkin Carriage,the Unicorn in full Ferrari pose atop two beer barrels,4 coffins,2 fog machines,2 strobe lights, 3 black lights and finally my costume!Party went longer than advertised ( oh well it was for a good cause), made several trips shuttling everything back home for the night only to start loading at 5:45 am for the 2hr drive down to the beach for a 2 day bike race. Pic's and Youtube link can be found at CROSS CRUSADE: Home., then chat,then Photo's THEN Astoria #6. Raced Sat. but not in costume,







several did and the official dress up day was Sun. A three day Halloween party for me and I'm beat but happy. The coffins were a huge hit at the race. See you soon!! Bats.


----------



## Halloweenie1

hallorenescene said:


> wow! halloweenie, love witches, love your makeup, love your hat. did you make it, or touch it up, or buy it. beautiful!!!!!!!!!



*Hello, I purchased the hat base and sewed the embellishments on according to my tastes. It was inspired by my great Aunt, who was a prominent ladies hat designer in her time. As I child I would play dress-up with her hats. She showed me a few things that I remembered.....it was fun, I enjoyed putting it together. **Thanks, H1*


----------



## grvyghouly

Great costumes everyone!
This is me as zombie girl!


----------



## streakn

This what i started with...


----------



## streakn

This is what I ended up with. I was dubbed Evil Carrot Top, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonchild, not only is your costume cute, but i love all your background decorations. i just bought an alice dress at 75% off sale for my grandaughter. i like your second costume as well, but the alice one wins hands down.
jonas, i think your costume is funny. you did a nice job on it
lilium, that costume turned out great. and your eyes are creepy. i see a lot of people do the contacts and they really add to the look.
hallow, the bumblebee costume deserves that money. what a outstanding costume. i love the different take on the soldiers, they look just like the soldiers all over the house of my grandsons
apple, your costume is very nice, love the vibrant color and your expression is timeless
aahhh mooch, i love listening to susan sing. she has such a pretty voice.
nfm, yours looks sweet and evil all at the same time. i like the fluffy look and the colors. do you have another picture not so close up so we can see more?
hamil, nice job! everyone loves beetleguice. great movie
mizliz, years ago i tried to do a purple people eater costume for my daughter, yours is a 100 times better. i love it. i am so showing this to my daughter, sister, and neice. we are all fans. that is very impressive. i like picture 2 the best. both are nice though. just love it
fyrja, you look very pretty as a medussa. i bet the snakes were hard to do.
grvy, groovy costume. love the way you painted up your mouth and your hair.


----------



## cyrax037

Here is me as Sweeney Todd!












I acturally won best adult costume at my churche's Trunk-Or-Treat, and had a woman in Walmart stop me to get a picture with me HAHA. I'm waiting to hear back from a guy that got some great shots of me with a professional camera. Ironically, his daughter, looks and sounds(singing wise) so much like Johanna from the movie, its scary!


----------



## hallorenescene

bats, looks like fun, and your costume is a riot. was it hard keeping that hat on in the race?
halloweenie1, i love hats. 
halloweenie1, that ship hat is too cute
streakn, cool costume! you couldn't go wrong either way. i like what you started with best. i like the dress and you remind me of a torn raggedy ann. i thought it was way so cute in a torn way. lol
cyrax, you look the part very well, now put down that razor before you hurt someone purposely. lol. that was another good show.


----------



## cyrax037

lol, thanks. My friend got a couple pictures of me with the razor to her throat. She was like, a dead 80s rocker chick with a sliced throat, so it only seemed natural HAHA 

(The razor is fake btw, I acturally made it out of scrap plastic I had laying around LOL)


EDIT:Shoot, since I brought it up, I swiped these off her FB LOL!(She wont mind)


----------



## hallorenescene

cyrax, well i guess she asked for it. lol. i see she is wearing a kiss t-shirt. just joking. you really look like sweeny in pic 76 especially


----------



## cyrax037

LOL. Tho, she acturally did ask for it LOL. She was like, Nikki(that's her daughter) get a picture of L.W. slicing my neck. HAHA.


----------



## 32553

that costume is great and im wondering if i whold go with johanna in 2010 from the scene were she is in the mental hospital. I will probably do a victorian child tough.

And i forgot to mention my costume won first prize at the student bar i was attending that night.

Awsome costumes everyone!


----------



## Drayvan

Here is mine for 2009.


----------



## Scry

I went as a terminator, annoyingly I didnt get as much time to work on it as I had hoped as we were hosting the party
also the terminator eye did actually flash red, sadly no pics of it looking red  :






here's a group shot (this sadly doesnt have everyone who attended in it though):


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Will try reposting my pics another time. They are coming out far too large and for some reason Photobucket isn't letting me edit the sizes of my pictures or do anything for that matter, ug!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Alright, this isn't the greatest shot, it's taken with my cell phone camera and doesn't give a full view of our costumes, but it's better then nothing until I can get my photobucket issue figured out!
Come Halloween day I still didn't know what I was going to be, life has just been running a muck on me for the past while so I've literally had no time to prepare. But I finally decided on a Naughty Tattered Goth/Punk Fairy and my dear friend Guardian of the Damned went as Count Dracula. Other people took pics of us at the club we went to with "real Camera's" so when they are sent to me, hopefully there are some better shots. And once I can figure out what's up with my Photobucket as its not letting me resize my photos or do anything for that matter I will post some of the other shots we took with my cell phone.

By the way, I just love everyone's costumes! They are simply stunning and the talent is amazing you people!


----------



## 999cmt999

*Cheap, but effective!*

Just the standard $5 prosthetic from Spirit with some fixins.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

*Stalkaround*

I attempted a stalkaround this year and it turned out great!! However after wearing it for four hours I was a little sore


----------



## MizLiz

Halloweenie1 and hallorenescene: Thanks for the compliments! It was one of those piece together kinda things. Little bit here, little bit there. 

999cmt999: you're prosthetic was different than mine. Very cool and bloody. I like. Maybe I could've tried one of those!!!

By the way... nfmmalice, I love your clown. And the photo looks professionally done.


----------



## Blackeyes

*My Halloween 09 pics!!!*

Check out my album to see our Halloween 09 pics. 


Here is one of them.


----------



## rekomone




----------



## Lainie

Fyrja said:


> Hi Lainie,
> 
> Ok I'm kicking myself. I used the same little snakes from spirit of halloween. They were the coiled ones right? Only I didn't wrap the wire, I ended up hot gluing it and then tying off the ends and middle with more wire, and cutting it close to the snake so it wouldn't be noticeable. Because the hot glue won't stay stuck to the snake forever. Your method sounds soooo much easier. UGH!
> 
> Oh well either way it worked.  If I ever make another Medusa headdress I'm sooo using your method.


Hi Fyrja,

I'm so sorry you had trouble, I would have helped you! It was super easy. And yes, those were the little coiled snakes from Spirit.
I would love to see pics if you have them, I'm sure you looked great anyway!


----------



## Lainie

owensii said:


> Thanks for the comments. The board was attatched to one foot and it was light enough to drag on the one foot. When I stopped I placed both feet on the board.
> 
> We had our halloween party at the local Vets club in town. I could not have fit in better.
> 
> I painted my eyelids and when I closed my eyes it really looked good. I did get alittle afraid of painting too close to the eyes but I did the best I could.



You did a fantastic job! I'm really impressed. In fact, I'm impressed with all of the costumes this year!


----------



## Lainie

999cmt999 said:


> Just the standard $5 prosthetic from Spirit with some fixins.


OMG that looks so creepy! Great job


----------



## moonchildani

Thanks all for visiting my page and comments ~ It was alot of fun putting on the theme Alice In Wonderland and being the White Rabbit. Got 2nd at club ~ lost to Shrek .

Anyhoo ~ gonna be Tia Dalma from POTC movies next year and do the whole Pirates of the Caribbean theme. Already been finding some good input on that here ~ 

Heres to preparations already for next year! Aye mateys


----------



## The Red Hallows

I had a party and thought my honey would win best costume for his Frank. But, my friend who never gets into the spirit, knocked my socks off. Headless bride. You go girl.


----------



## moonchildani

rekomone said:


>


Ah that is soooo good ~ jus wanna hug ya!


----------



## havik

I really love the costume rekomone, very well done! that movie was pretty awesome. (;


----------



## acustomizer




----------



## wristslitter

I didnt feel like dressing up this year, I just threw on my Sunday's best.


----------



## nfmmalice

hallorenescene said:


> nfm, yours looks sweet and evil all at the same time. i like the fluffy look and the colors. do you have another picture not so close up so we can see more?


Here's a little bit wider shot...

Thank you for the props also MizLiz, but that was a Cell Phone Camera Shot... And I LOVE it.. hehe


----------



## moonchildani

*Optimus Prime aka Acustomizer*



acustomizer said:


>












Optimus Prime aka Acustomizer ~ great job!


----------



## obcessedwithit

View attachment 8485


JAck the ripper. I like the old look to photos. I have pics of the party in the album in profile, we had some really good ones this year.


----------



## daniaingeal

*My costume*

My Knott's Scary Farm doll costume.










More pictures in album
Halloween Forum - daniaingeal's Album: '09 Costume


----------



## acustomizer

half body 2007 first place









grimm reaper 2008 no contest to enter had fun on the dance floor though


----------



## acustomizer

fuzzy pic. 2007


----------



## acustomizer

thanks moon, im new to the forum but big on the costumes. just figured out how to post from photobucket. thats why all pics rolled in to one.


----------



## hallorenescene

lilum, congrats on your costume
drayvan, love your take on the 13 ghosts. that was a scary movie, but a very good movie.
scry, that is fantastic. i sure am glad you posted a bigger picture because i wanted a close look at that. good job. love all the terminator movies.
dutchess, love your hair, and from what i can see i like your costume. you guys look great. i'd be carefull of that guy with you though, somehow with those teeth, well, i think he wants to make you lunch. check your neck sweetie, make sure there are no puncture wounds.
good grief 999, that looks wicked. good job, but how do you see?
glass'eye, your stalk around turned out wonderful. sure doesn't look like a first timer. so how tall was this costume?
black eyes, that wedding dress is simply georgous. i like the brides head. is that a store bought mask? that is really creepy and cool. you look gross. good look for a ghoul.
recomone, i don't know who your supposed to be, but that costume is sooo cute. i swear i got to start a costume album, this is so cool to look at.
red hallows, your costume is very good, i like it. but i got to admit the headless bride is boss. kudos to both of you though
acustomizer, that is a very cool costume. i love the power rangers. i dressed up as the jack in the box one year, and it was very hard to walk in. i bet your costume took some manovering. it is really sharp though
haha wristslitter, looks like you are a bible thumper, and from the lenth of those nuns dresses, looks like you better....uhm, read the bible. lol..
nfm, thanks for the different angle. dang, with the hair and furry piece and the nose and the colors you look so huggable, and then comes the teeth, they just really kill the whole lovable concept. i love your costume.
obsess, you guys both look the part. you accomplished what you wanted. boy do you look the villan
dani, i think you look great. i really like the costume
acustomizer, that 1/2 body guy is really good. probably gives ambulance drivers a dejuvue. the grim reaper looks just like a big dude i bought this year from walgreens. both very good costumes. i like the first costume best. acustomizer, the pic or you on the motorcycle is good to. you are very good at costumes.


----------



## nfmmalice

hallorenescene said:


> nfm, thanks for the different angle. dang, with the hair and furry piece and the nose and the colors you look so huggable, and then comes the teeth, they just really kill the whole lovable concept. i love your costume


Gotta love the wife's old Cruella DeVille Wig. =)

And thank you for the kind words. =)


----------



## Halloween Princess

I went as Abby from NCIS this year. If you've seen the show, I think I did a pretty good job.


----------



## skinnypete

my effort ...









and









we had a blast this year , yo can check my pics from this years party here . Halloween Forum - skinnypete's Album: 2009


----------



## costumeKING

this is me 2 years ago.


----------



## bfjou812

wristslitter said:


> I didnt feel like dressing up this year, I just threw on my Sunday's best.


Which one of the girls was your Sunday best? 

Looks great!!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, i don't know who Abby is and i haven't watched ncis, so i guess i'll just say you look very cute. i like the plaid socks matching the plaid shirt. 
skinny, i almost missed you. glad i didn't. your zombie costume is gross. just the way it should be. i checked out your album. that girl shot through the head is my kind of scene. i left you some messages on a few of the pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

*costumes*



costumeKING said:


> Edited.


so is this a joke? doesn't seem very pleasant.


----------



## hallorenescene

*costumes*



bfjou812 said:


> Which one of the girls was your Sunday best?
> 
> Looks great!!


lol. that is funny. is it the one hugging him? lol


----------



## freudstein

costumeKING said:


> POST DELETED





hallorenescene said:


> so is this a joke? doesn't seem very pleasant.


I was thinking the same thing hallorenescene. Surely that violates forum rules?


> We do require the following:
> 
> * No personal attacks or insults are tolerated.
> 
> * Be respectful of the site and members at all times.


----------



## freudstein

here is my 2009 costume, with contrast of what it should look like.


















And here is my fiance's costume make-up with contrast


----------



## blackfog

Looks great! You really captured the look!


----------



## 22606

Cool pics, all


----------



## christmascandy1

krypt_angel20 said:


> WOW! How did you get the Freddy face to look so great?? Ive seen ALOT of Freddys but yours has got to be the best... also like seeing the real thing!


Omg your freddy is great..i would have loved to have seen u in person i would have had your pic with my "freddy"..that would have been pretty killer...!!


----------



## christmascandy1

freudstein said:


> here is my 2009 costume, with contrast of what it should look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my fiance's costume make-up with contrast


OO now if u talked like Lily..u would b perfect...lol


----------



## acustomizer

I'm not sure if costumeKING was referring to my optimus prime transformers costume but if he was its funny cause this DB won $500 off of $40 in material and a lot of creativity.


----------



## christmascandy1

Halloweenie1 said:


> *GREAT costumes.....*PitchforKnumb ...creative & spooky!
> PDCollins ...scary!
> Shattered SCARY!!!
> Real Joker ...love Ghostbusters!
> KeyWolf ....creative-love the makeup
> Moocheex55 ...very cool, perfect your party
> 
> 
> I was a witch...... *H1*


-- love your makeup job..u could b a professional really...


----------



## 32553

They are amazing. You both realy look like Bride of chucky and the crow. Love the makeup!


----------



## christmascandy1

Tumblindice said:


> At 55 my first attempt at haunting and a costume. 2008


heyy uhmm love your bride..shes uhmm very "pretty"..


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> well, i don't know who Abby is and i haven't watched ncis, so i guess i'll just say you look very cute. i like the plaid socks matching the plaid shirt.


Thanks. Even better, they aren't socks, they're boots. Super comfy too.


----------



## hallorenescene

freud, you never cease to amaze me. i think this is the best costume you have ever come up with. that dress is georgous and your makeup is very good. you look so pretty. blackfog is right, you really captured the look. and hey, your fiance looks good. i'd say he's hot.
halloween princess, i had to go back and take a second look at those boots. those are so cool. and comfy? did the boots and outfit come together?


----------



## hallorenescene

christmascandy1 said:


> -- love your makeup job..u could b a professional really...


and it looks like someone professional took the pic too!


----------



## cn356

I found this forum a few weeks ago and was inspired by the idea of a green army man costume in another thread. Here's my attempt which won me most creative at the party I attended.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

costumeKING said:


> POST DELETED



Do tell! WTF kind of comment is that? So wrong dude.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

acustomizer said:


> I'm not sure if costumeKING was referring to my optimus prime transformers costume but if he was its funny cause this DB won $500 off of $40 in material and a lot of creativity.


Not sure who he was referring to but that kind of BS is really unacceptable. Your costume was #### by the way.


----------



## Mizerella

acustomizer said:


>


WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## Halloweenie1

christmascandy1 said:


> -- love your makeup job..u could b a professional really...


*Thanks, Christmascandy1!*


----------



## Lainie

Has someone reported that guy? That really is against the rules of the forum......and just plain rude!

That costume IS awesome by the way


----------



## freudstein

hallorenescene said:


> freud, you never cease to amaze me. i think this is the best costume you have ever come up with. that dress is georgous and your makeup is very good. you look so pretty. blackfog is right, you really captured the look. and hey, your fiance looks good. i'd say he's hot.



You little flatter-er hehe
it was the make-up I was worried about actually. I didnt practice it with the eye make-up.  
The dress was a bargain from Ebay!! Just £10! The total cost was FAR cheaper than last year's Phantom costume 

as for the fiance, I wouldn't want him to look like that all the time!  once was enough


----------



## 22606

My costume from this year (retaken in my room, since the _actual_ Halloween pics didn't turn out):


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Lainie said:


> Has someone reported that guy? That really is against the rules of the forum......and just plain rude!
> 
> That costume IS awesome by the way


I think it was reported because the quotes from his comment are now deleted.
Good.


----------



## acustomizer

Thanks all for the comments much appriteated!! and to the forum for deleting the origional post. THANK YOU !


----------



## hallorenescene

*costumes*



Lainie said:


> Has someone reported that guy? That really is against the rules of the forum......and just plain rude!
> 
> That costume IS awesome by the way


i believe it's called trolling. you just pick someone by random and insult them. nothing personal, and then sit back and enjoy what you create. you notice he didn't post a pic, he wanted to get negative feedback there as well. we've had it before, let's just not give him the attention and he'll tire and go work havok somewhere else. at least he picked on someone who had an awesome costume so the costume wearer can say, HUH!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just a quick notice... I deleted the rude posting by costumeKING, and removed the post where ever it was quoted directly in any other posting.

I don't believe anyone clicked the "alert" function (it's the *!* in the upper right of every post) - but absolutely do that if any of you see a questionable post. 

All moderators and Larry get the alerts and we'll check them out to make sure we're all playing nice. 

Not saying you can't dislike a costume choice, but there definitely was no reason to be insulting or rude.


----------



## hallorenescene

and hey, your fiance looks good. i'd say he's hot.



freudstein said:


> as for the fiance, I wouldn't want him to look like that all the time!  once was enough


what you mean? you wouldn't want him to look hot all the time? lol


----------



## Rikki

My husband and I went as gypsies this year.


----------



## halloweenisbetter

I spent far too long making my costume this year... but I know that you guys will appreciate it.











Close-up on my men yoroi:









My wife and I:


----------



## owensii

*nice*

I like it very much.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just a quick notice... I deleted the rude posting by costumeKING, and removed the post where ever it was quoted directly in any other posting.
> 
> I don't believe anyone clicked the "alert" function (it's the *!* in the upper right of every post) - but absolutely do that if any of you see a questionable post.
> 
> All moderators and Larry get the alerts and we'll check them out to make sure we're all playing nice.
> 
> Not saying you can't dislike a costume choice, but there definitely was no reason to be insulting or rude.


*Im just getting to this thread and have no idea what post you are referring to but let me just applaud you for letting us know about the alert section in the upper right hand corner of posts. I had no idea thats what that was for. This forum has always been a great place to post our ideas and get ideas and everyone has always been respectable of everyone elses work. I would love for it to stay that way and with people like you keeping an eye out for unwanted posts hopefully it will remain that way Way to go Frankies Girl...you rock*!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! rikki, you guys look good! did you buy or make your dress. it's very nice
halloweenisbetter, very nice costume, while i know the guys will probably in my mind like yours very much, i really like your wifes. lol. i love her hair pieces. you can tell you put a lot of work into yours, the gold really sets it off. 

4,000 posts and i learn what the ! mark means. i guess if i've been on that long and didn't know, that must mean this forum rocks. 

there have been so many great costumes posted here, i just love this


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just a quick notice... I deleted the rude posting by costumeKING, and removed the post where ever it was quoted directly in any other posting.
> 
> I don't believe anyone clicked the "alert" function (it's the *!* in the upper right of every post) - but absolutely do that if any of you see a questionable post.
> 
> All moderators and Larry get the alerts and we'll check them out to make sure we're all playing nice.
> 
> Not saying you can't dislike a costume choice, but there definitely was no reason to be insulting or rude.


 Thanks for keeping the Forum a well-loved Halloween comfort zone for all. . .


----------



## halloweenisbetter

hallorenescene said:


> wow! rikki, you guys look good! did you buy or make your dress. it's very nice
> halloweenisbetter, very nice costume, while i know the guys will probably in my mind like yours very much, i really like your wifes. lol. i love her hair pieces. you can tell you put a lot of work into yours, the gold really sets it off.
> 
> 4,000 posts and i learn what the ! mark means. i guess if i've been on that long and didn't know, that must mean this forum rocks.
> 
> there have been so many great costumes posted here, i just love this


It was funny, she didn't want to go as a man, but everyone liked her costume the best. She got the pajamas in Disneyworld, and the hat/facial hair was a set at the halloween store.


----------



## hallorenescene

*costume*



halloweenisbetter said:


> It was funny, she didn't want to go as a man, but everyone liked her costume the best. She got the pajamas in Disneyworld, and the hat/facial hair was a set at the halloween store.


halloween, your costume is very nice too!. a lot more work went into it. don't count yourself short.


----------



## halloweenisbetter

hallorenescene said:


> halloween, your costume is very nice too!. a lot more work went into it. don't count yourself short.


i'm not that worried about it. i liked my costume. i think most of the people around thought i bought it, so they weren't as impressed.


----------



## Shadowbat

Terrific costumes in here. This was my offering of Freddy for this year:


----------



## hallorenescene

ooohhhh. looks good, great that you shot it in the basement. geesh you scare me


----------



## Lainie

ohhhhh awesome Freddy, shadow! Great job!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Everyone's Costumes were simply Stunning! Just breathtaking!!!

Will try and get a couple new ones that others took from our party at the club up soon.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Well I have no clue what is up with Photobucket but it won't let me frame, resize, crop nothing, damn it! So here's one photo, wish I could post the others but I need to edit them & photobucket just isn't being my friend lately.


----------



## hallorenescene

dutchess and gaurdian, you're costumes both look great. looks like it was a fun time.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hey Thanks Hallo! Ya it was a good time but the night just seemed to go by far to fast, like insanely fast...It was nice to get out to my old bar for several reasons...


----------



## mrdjjames

This is me! Working as Joker DJ in my club.


----------



## hallorenescene

i worked in a bar, we usually had dj's. was fun times. looks like you know how to spin a tune, and as a joker no less


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

MrDjjames, love the Joker costume. I still to this day really miss working in the Bars, especally on Halloween "Always a Blast!" You look Fantastic!


----------



## 32553

That looks so real! And yeah nice detail with the basement shot.


----------



## GoBears04




----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Awesome pics Gobears04, that second pic is actually quiet freaky looking and realistic! Very Authentic Stance in it


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool pictures. these guys scare me quite a bit. good job then. lol.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

This has been such a great thread!

GoBears04: love the full line-up of classic movie slashers! Yeah, I agree with Dutchess: the pose along with the claustrophobic surroundings make for a very dramatic and creepy photo.

Ah, I'd forgotten to post "Nevermore" on this thread. The costume is far from complete, and I intend to work in a good deal of "Steampunk-iness" as well as add & modify to what I wore this year. I never purchased a pair of feather wings since I hope to make a build a pair of expanding wings based on ideas I've jotted down over the past few years. Yet again, another photo taken in my room courtesy of my very kind and remarkably understanding dorm neighbor. Silly pose to show winglets and to keep the dang book-purse on my shoulder.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

WOW Zombie Machairodont, Stunning job on the Nevermore costume, and very original idea, right after E.A Poe I take it. It's absolutely Fantasitc! And you made that yourself! Holy woman do you have amazing talent! Just love it!

By the way, it's a pleasure to meet you, look forward to more of your posts


----------



## GoBears04

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Awesome pics Gobears04, that second pic is actually quiet freaky looking and realistic! Very Authentic Stance in it


Thanks!
The "original" halloween has always been my favorite movie..
I'm into the original "myers" collecting as well. That blank pale face has snagged me since I was 9 years old! 
See Ya 
J


----------



## LurkingFear

Tried my hand at a werewolf. Stilts were an interesting challenge, but they worked out well enough. Sorry I don't have a clearer pic.


----------



## Mizerella

GoBears that is an amazing Myers..like he just walked out of the movie! Scary as hell. I would freak out if I saw you on Halloween!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

OMG Lurking Fear, Honestly that has to be the most Wick'd Werewolf costume I've ever seen. You did a Stunning job, and what do you mean, your stilts turned out awesome, very lifelike and look realistic! You truly captured the pure Essence of a werewolf! Awesome! 

And Welcome to the family darling, I think you're gonna fit right in, lol. I see your from MB, as you can see I'm in BC.


----------



## GoBears04

Mizerella said:


> GoBears that is an amazing Myers..like he just walked out of the movie! Scary as hell. I would freak out if I saw you on Halloween!




Thanks Mizerella. 
It was hard to find these masks. I was so sick of the Walmart myers.
Don Post hasn't put out a good myers since the 80's. He did a Shatner in 98 that was pretty sweet but the current myers has been brutal. (No offense to any DP fans).
I was fortunate enough to find a good indy mask maker/sculpter and a friend of mine who does ridiculous paint work.
He actually cut the eyes on these as well. His talent is way out of the park.
Thanks again!
J


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie m, that is a wonderful costume. i sew myself so am very impressed
lurking, i like your costume as well. really nice


----------



## Halloweenie1

LurkingFear said:


> Tried my hand at a werewolf. Stilts were an interesting challenge, but they worked out well enough. Sorry I don't have a clearer pic.


*Nice werewolf, LF....scary! How did people react to your costume?*

*Thanks,*  _*H1*_


----------



## jayb

Not all that innovative, but I spent so much time building things, I went with a simple costume this year. 

http://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu230/jasonw_b12/Halloween%202009/jason.jpg

Oh, and my dog Luke, just had to get in the shot.


----------



## LurkingFear

Thanks for the kind words!
Reactions were great. Apparently even the sound of me walking around the corner in those stilts had an effect, and I managed to to get a "I'm going to have nightmares" from at least one person when I crept around a door frame. Pretty much made my night.


----------



## hallorenescene

jayb, simple but intimadating. i like your backgroung shot.


----------



## jayb

hallorenescene said:


> jayb, simple but intimadating. i like your backgroung shot.


Thanks, I actually wasn't thinking, and grabbed my axe to get some firewood for the bonfire in the woods. I saw some new arrivals to the party, so I walked out of the woods to greet them, scaring the crap out of them in the process.


----------



## hallorenescene

jayb, that would have done it. funny but glad it wasn't me! lol. hey, you ever watch that show scare factor? just like a scene out of that. lol. i told my family never to put me on that, i would surly be scared to death.


----------



## Highball

This is me this year.


----------



## The Reaper

*Chuckles the clown*

Me and the debut of chuckles the clown


----------



## hallorenescene

uuhhmmm, highball, you do look evil. way to go
chuckles, what can i say, i do like a good clown. nice job


----------



## Highball

Thanks, unfortunately that is the ONLY pic I have of me, which someone else took ,and is a bit later in the evening. Costume started to get picked apart. Bloody gloves , Kravin teeth, home made clown shoes, lollypops not in the pic. I think it gave it an even nastier look.


----------



## mr frost

Well it took me long enough to get these up, but here are some pics from 09


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

OMG WOW, Highball, Mr Reaper, and Mr Frost you all look Fantastic!

LOve those eyes of yours Highball, and Mr.Frost that has got to be one of the Best Freddys I've ever seen. I'm not into gore myself but I can still apprecaite an Wicked job when I see it and all I can say is Stunning Make-up Artistry!


----------



## hallorenescene

mr frost, that is one gory good job. that pussticle on your face looks so real it makes me gag. i'm with dutchess, i pass on the gore but recognize a job well done. yuck! i like the vampiress, now that i can dig. lol. interesting thought, if a zombie and a vampire met up who would win? if the vampire won, would she turn into a zombie vampire because she drank the contaminated blood?


----------



## Skulkin

Here's the Ghostly Couple that I made. I don't know where his top hat was during the photo shoot?

Eveyone's costumes and make-up look great! Just as I expected for the wonderful talent on this forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

skulkin, what a lovely couple you guys make. those are awesome costumes. the background shots are pretty nice too.


----------



## mr frost

well thanks for the kind words ladies, think that's my check bone sticking out there, but hey puss works too lol! those fake teeth were the worst part about the costume "though you cant see them" they kept digging into my gum's. but i guess the over all effect was worth it. i made soo many kids cry passing out candy


----------



## Finn

Skulkin said:


> Here's the Ghostly Couple that I made. I don't know where his top hat was during the photo shoot?
> 
> Eveyone's costumes and make-up look great! Just as I expected for the wonderful talent on this forum.


That's a nice ride. What year is it?
I had a chance to buy a restored '65 once. I'm still kicking myself because I didn't buy it.


----------



## moonchildani

*ghostly couple*



Skulkin said:


> Here's the Ghostly Couple that I made. I don't know where his top hat was during the photo shoot?
> 
> Eveyone's costumes and make-up look great! Just as I expected for the wonderful talent on this forum.


Very nice job ~ I saved ya in my future inspirations private album. I always wanted to be a ghostly figure one of these Halloweens.


----------



## moonchildani

mr frost said:


> Well it took me long enough to get these up, but here are some pics from 09


Most awesome make up ~ I really like all the realistic costumes on here ~ great inspirations for all us Halloween fanatics


----------



## Skulkin

Thanks, everyone. When we sent out invitations, we told the story of the previous Mortician and his wife that haunted "Last Call Funeral Parlor and Crematory". That they roamed the halls and the cemetery calling to their friends to come to visit. So we tied that in with the Ghostly Couple costumes.


----------



## Joiseygal

This is always a fun thread! Nice Job on all the costumes.  Anyway I thought I would show a picture of the costume I wore at a Halloween Party I was invited to. Welcome to my Nightmare.....Just in case you didn't know I was dressed up as Alice Cooper.


----------



## Terra

I am having such a blast looking at all these costumes. Truly outstanding!

Here's hubby and I's this year. Hubby's costume is copied from a marvel comic character called Wraith. I thought if I changed it around a bit, it could look like a post-apocalyptic vampire. My costume is my attempt at a post-apocalyptic _blacklight_ vampire _(I was in the blacklight section of the haunt)._ The best part of mine was it's made with hunter's orange fleece which is great in two ways: It fluoresces like nobody's business and it's *WARM!!!!*  The wig, fingernails and body makeup all fluoresces too.


----------



## Skulkin

Great costume, Joiseygal, I remember going to see Alice Cooper when he looked like that and tickets cost $1.25! Terra, love your costume (especially the hair) and what did it take to get hubby to wear that wig? He's looks menacing!


----------



## Terra

Isn't he the best to let me do that?! I leave him alone with my Halloween stuff the whole year and in return, he let's me dress him up on Halloween. I do think he liked this costume the most this year. He's a big comics fan.


----------



## hallorenescene

joisey, that turned out very authentic
terra, your costumes turned out nice. i love the orange in yours. i would love to wear something like that. i would add an orange and black striped witches hat. and skulkin is right, i love the hair on both of yous


----------



## MHooch

This has turned out to be my favorite post-Halloween thread, the costumes and makeup are truly amazing, you guys are sooooo talented!!

Skulkin', you made me LOL when you said you remembered Alice when he looked like that and tickets were $1.25....I do TOOOOO!!!!!

Terra, got any photos of your costume in the blacklight area? I'd be interested to see that.


----------



## Finn

Joiseygal said:


> This is always a fun thread! Nice Job on all the costumes.  Anyway I thought I would show a picture of the costume I wore at a Halloween Party I was invited to. Welcome to my Nightmare.....Just in case you didn't know I was dressed up as Alice Cooper.


That's a great Alice. You just need a couple more wrinkles and a hump in your back and you'd look just like him today. LOL Just saw him down at HOB AC back in Sept. Opening band sucked, but he rocked as usual.


----------



## Finn

quote=Skulkin;784834]Great costume, Joiseygal, I remember going to see Alice Cooper when he looked like that and tickets cost $1.25! Terra, love your costume (especially the hair) and what did it take to get hubby to wear that wig? He's looks menacing![/quote]

$1.25? The service fees to buy Cooper tickets are twice that now. I just paid $54 to see him down in Atlantic City.


----------



## Saffyre

I love this thread! I have looked at everyone's costumes...simply amazing the talent and dedication of the members of this forum.

This year I was a fortune teller and my husband was a live spirit ball. Bless his heart for sitting under a table for hours in a plastic ball!

Both of us:








David in the ball:








David's make-up


----------



## Joiseygal

Great make up job Saffyre. He sounds like he was a good sport. Thanks for the nice comments on my costume. I really enjoyed dressing up as Alice. As for Skulkin mentioning that concert tickets were only 1.25 I am amazed! I thought that was a typo.


----------



## hallorenescene

bless his heart, looks like bless his sweet little head. he doesn't have the heart in it. lol. that face job must have taken time


----------



## propboy

Saffyre said:


> This year I was a fortune teller and my husband was a live spirit ball. Bless his heart for sitting under a table for hours in a plastic ball!
> 
> David in the ball:


WOW that is so sweet. I love the 3rd eye.
Did it got hot or uncomfortable in there??? I might want to steal...um borrow.. this idea for next year!!!!

-PB


----------



## Skulkin

Yes, tickets were $1.25 at The Wild Goose concerts at the YMCA's and high school auditoriums in the burbs of Chicago. Each week was a different band, we saw Alice Cooper, Ted Nugent, Grand Funk Railroad, Mason Proffitt, Brownsville Station, Ides of March and many more. They'd play a few times a week at the different venues so we'd try to "scrape up" $2.50 or $3.75 to go more than once! Oops, sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Buzzard

Mizerella said:


> Here is my Lydia from Beatlejuice costume I did the makeup a little more and teased the hair more later but you get the idea...


You made a great Lydia. Love it!


----------



## Buzzard

I thought that my husband's costume turned out well this year. He was a werewolf (mid-transformation).


----------



## MHooch

You're no slouch yourself, Buzzard!! There is something about a classic witch. I just love witches! You both look great!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, me to hooch, i love witches. you guys both look great. the spikey hair you got going there is great and the facial hair looks very good. love the green eyes, the snarl. he made a very good werewolf


----------



## Buzzard

Well I appreicate the kind words. I was planning to be a wicked witch. I had the pointy chin, nose & make-up, but I just couldn't get the make-up to work out so I had to give it up & go without it. My husband still laughs when he tells the story of me standing at the top of our stairs in my underwear & tights only...wearing a fake witch nose & chin...green make-up smeared all over my face....tears running down my face...make-up smeared everywhere because I wasn't happy with the way it lookd. He said it was all he could do to be supportive & not run & grab the camera to take a picture of how ridiculous I looked at that moment!

I figured it was better to let it go & focus on just having fun, but it's tough not to get upset when you've been planning a costume in your head for over 6 months & it doesn't turn out the way you pictured it.


----------



## Saffyre

propboy said:


> WOW that is so sweet. I love the 3rd eye.
> Did it got hot or uncomfortable in there??? I might want to steal...um borrow.. this idea for next year!!!!
> 
> -PB


It did get warm in the ball, but I pulled it off for every set of TOTers that came in so he could startle them. We contemplated drilling holes around the bottom for ventilation, but we decided not to compromise the integrity of the ball. It was worth it! (Easy for me to say, I wasn't in the ball)

hallorenescene - the make-up took about 45 minutes. I made two of the wounds the day before with liquid latex and tissue, used two prefabbed wounds (should have skipped the Don Post one down by his chin, it was pretty cheesy looking) and the third eye. The scar tissue was creepy skin by Rubies and the burn scar was by Cinema Secrets, I just added some of my black powder make-up mixed with water for the char.


----------



## zombygurl

glasseye you are hottttt!!!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

LurkingFear: That's a genuinely frightening werewolf! The face design is all snarl and fangs - very nicely done!

Mr Frost: considering the quality of your past costumes, I'm not surprised that you had yet another amazing, completely creepy costume this year. The blood soaked shirt and moss manage to bring the rest of your costume to a level that meets the excellent mask and make-up job.

Buzzard: you both look wonderful. Aw, I know the frustration when make-up doesn't cooperate; there's a good reason why I tend to make and wear masks for my costumes. I had a few too many negative experiences as a kid with appliances and the cheaper makeup tubes that I still shy away from either.



Dutchess of Darkness said:


> WOW Zombie Machairodont, Stunning job on the Nevermore costume, and very original idea, right after E.A Poe I take it. It's absolutely Fantasitc! And you made that yourself! Holy woman do you have amazing talent! Just love it!
> 
> By the way, it's a pleasure to meet you, look forward to more of your posts


Thank you so much, Dutchess! It's reassuring to hear such a positive review, especially since it was kind of a rough draft for its final manifestation. I wanted to have the costume's basic components in order for 2009 since it was Poe's 200th birthday back in January. I still have a lot of work to do on it, but it is good to know I'm off to a good start. 



hallorenescene said:


> zombie m, that is a wonderful costume. i sew myself so am very impressed


Thanks to you, too, Hallo! I am still far from being skilled with the thread and needle, but projects like this provide great learning experiences. Now I need to get my tailoring skills up to snuff in order to fix up that vest.


----------



## Lainie

zombygurl said:


> glasseye you are hottttt!!!!


LOL zombygurl, I thought the same thing when I saw his pic! Simply adorable!!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Lainie said:


> LOL zombygurl, I thought the same thing when I saw his pic! Simply adorable!!


Why thank you ladies for making my day!!!!


----------



## JonnOfMars

My clown costume was a little too short in the body, every time I lifted my arms I got...pinched :O

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/ZombieTom/IMG_0835copy.jpg


----------



## spookie13

not sure if I'm doing this right but here goes






















































This was myself, OH and our two grandaughters and thanks to the ideas and advice from this forum yes they were "live" maggots! Thanks guys can't wait till next year


----------



## hallorenescene

spookie, those are some pretty cool photos and your grandaughters are adorable and in those costume in a gruesome sort of way. live maggots? you are just clowning around, right? gag. i hope so


----------



## BonesNTF

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...24447045622_1062384086_30726843_2690774_n.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1866/235/32/1255980047/n1255980047_42007_1394.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

bones, looks good. is your green hair a wig or yours


----------



## BonesNTF

temp spray on. worked well exept when i went to white out my face, it just started to blend in the green and the white.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my, that would have been a challenge. lol.


----------



## BonesNTF

you have no idea. The joker i went with a store bought halloween greese paint thing. I should have used acrilc paint like ai did with the two face.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, they both look good from here. only you know the trouble you had. lol.


----------



## corpse girl

corpse bride 










and I found myself a victor


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, you guys both look great. i like the pose you struck in the top one. very nice indeed


----------



## savagehaunter

Victor and the courps bride look awesome


----------



## corpse girl

thank you ^^


----------



## Skulkin

Very beautiful bride, corpse girl. And Victor's not bad either!


----------



## jag

*Frankie & Bride*

Got the idea for the bride costume from this forum, actually the lady who made the sculpture. Sorry, I don't remember her name right now. My dil has a huge party every year. Her house is 'totally' decorated like nothing I have ever seen.

This forum is great! and thanks to all the great people that post. You guys rock!

Janie


----------



## Skulkin

Great pic of you two, jag. Bride of Frankenstein is one of my all-time favorites (sse pic). I work in The Costume Shop here in Boise and I was surprized that some of the youngsters don't even know who she is!


----------



## Bobamaltz

These are from the past 3 Halloweens.
The Zombie makeup is a foam latex appliance painted with rubber mask grease paint.
The demon horns were simple horns bought at a Spirit Shop (I had 2 parties to go to that night so nothing elaborate)and applied with spirit gum, tissue for blending , and a little liquid latex.
The Batman costume was made at the request of my then 4 year old daughter. Sculpted and cast in latex rubber.


----------



## hallorenescene

the zombie costume is good. the demon costume is fantastic. and how cool is that, your little one and you. she is adorable, [takes after dad] and your costumes rock


----------



## streakn

Bob, those are awesome! You actually made the Batman costume? wow


----------



## jll

oh oh where did you get that wig? I need one jussst like that for next halloween!!


----------



## maryg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=2476&pictureid=33372


----------



## maryg

*Carrie from prom night*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=2476&pictureid=33372


----------



## hallorenescene

mary g, i love the show with carrie. truley a classic. you look great.


----------



## maryg

hallorenescene said:


> mary g, i love the show with carrie. truley a classic. you look great.


Thanks, I used a ton of red nail polish. LOL


----------



## maryg

owensii said:


> here is my pictures. Hope you like them.


awesome costume.


----------



## orionshorti

Here is a few pictures from my haunters last year.

64 copy.jpg
2693 copy.jpg
2719 copy.jpg
2718 copy.jpg


----------



## Skulkin

I can't open your pics, orionshorti. You'll have to upload them on the "go advanced" posting under "manage attachments".


----------



## noahbody

My costume for a few years now....with the changes/upgrades.
























Made the first mask from the FX appliance then upgraded to silocone.
Made stilt covers that year also
I add extra spike to the armor last year and had some stilt pants made to replace the "dress"


----------



## Buggula

Outstanding noah! I love the feet on your costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

noah, that costume looked great no matter what stage it was in. terrifying i say


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I'm planning on going as a gypsy this year. No offense to any Rom but I'm not going as an ethnic gypsy anyway...more a medieval European gypsy. This is what I have so far. I'm going to get tons of bangles, big earrings and pointy boots. Sorry for the look on my face and that I'm standing on a toilet!


----------



## hallorenescene

many a year when i was a youngster i went as a gypsy. they are so fun to throw together. you have a nice start there, you'll have to post a picture in the finalle stage.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy

Here's mine


----------



## hallorenescene

ldg, you walk around like that and they'll have you in emergency for sure. gave me the chills. good job


----------



## Buggula

LivingDeadGuy said:


> Here's mine


Ekkk!  That zombie eyes look freaks me out every time. Great job!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Thank you, ((hallorenescene))! LivingDeadGuy, that...is...awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobamaltz

Go as a gypsy from The Wolfman.


----------



## Lot27

This is one shot from a recent shoot. More to come but this is the pig costume for this coming year.


----------



## Skulkin

Love the veins on the arms, Face Dealers. LivingDeadGuy, the upswept blood looks great.


----------



## hallorenescene

facedealer, that is one gruesome costume. you have some nice background as well.


----------



## streakn

Face Dealers said:


> This is one shot from a recent shoot. More to come but this is the pig costume for this coming year.


Just wondering where you got the mask. Awesome costume.


----------



## Lot27

streakn said:


> Just wondering where you got the mask. Awesome costume.


I make my own masks. Each year I make a new pig design for the haunt I work at. Lot 27 is the new name I go by. I post my stuff on MySpace and Facebook. Stacker Steve on FB. 
Each pig is custom for my partners. I keep the same butcher each year as it's become a thing there and I made the papers. I've established the character somewhat through local papers and stuff. Real fun. Love it. 
Here is the other pig that got caught in the barbed wire fence. Test shots. we have to get the rest of his costume together yet.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

LivingDeadGuy said:


> Here's mine


Good job! Loving the prosthetic work you got there! Outstanding..A boy after my own heart..


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Face Dealers said:


> This is one shot from a recent shoot. More to come but this is the pig costume for this coming year.


As much as I love these pigs-They scare the **** outta me! I have to add it takes ALOT to creep me out btw...


----------



## Lot27

Living DeadGirl said:


> As much as I love these pigs-They scare the **** outta me! I have to add it takes ALOT to creep me out btw...


You should meet me in person


----------



## streakn

Awesome job FaceDealer.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Face Dealers said:


> You should meet me in person


Ooooooooohh! See, you just gave me the chills....


----------



## Empty_W

This was going to be my costume one year, but instead turned it into a static candy dish so I could keep an eye on the haunt.










This is what I ended up going with:










I've done Jason a couple times, he's always fun to roam around the neighborhood with, scared some drunk adults party-ing it up while their kids tot-ed:


----------



## hallorenescene

love your work. your table set up is fine. and i love your costuming. the bag over the head probably gave some a start. is he still alive in that. lol. you know, that would be fun to scare the weebees out of some, especially if you knew them and they were jerks


----------



## wickedfan18

Here is some of my Halloween costumes from the past 3 years. These 3 are deff. my favorite of all time that i have done.

2007- me and my little sister as Tracy and Edna Turnblad from Hairspray 




2008- I was Madonna during her like a virgin era, and my sister was Ursula from the little mermaid. I made her costume








2009- I was a unicorn during the day and then for my party i was Minnie Mouse. My little sister was marie antoinette. I did her hair and makeup!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked cute costumes. especially the minnie mouse one. where ever did you find those shoes? i love them


----------



## wickedfan18

hallorenescene said:


> wicked cute costumes. especially the minnie mouse one. where ever did you find those shoes? i love them



i had bought them actually for a musical i was in, then didnt end up using them, so i decided to spray paint them yellow and use them for minnie. they were a hit. they were also two sizes to small but i dont care. i do what ever when it comes to halloween. i kept them on all night. i got them at a store called urban groove. it was around halloween, in there SEXY section. they were only 20 bucks.


----------



## wickedfan18

hallorenescene said:


> wicked cute costumes. especially the minnie mouse one. where ever did you find those shoes? i love them


Thanks! I got the shoes from a store called urban groove. They were in there SEXY part of stuff for halloween. They were only 20 bucks. I actually bought them for a musical I was in but then ending up not using them, so I found yellow spray paint in my house and sprayed them. They were a big hit. There were two sizes to small. I am a 12 in womens and they were a 9/10, but I do anything for halloween.


----------



## osenator

*my pics*

View attachment 9539


View attachment 9540


View attachment 9541


----------



## hallorenescene

$20.00 is very good. they are very cute. i love shoes. a girl can never have enough.
osenator, you make some pretty handsome ghouls there. looks like you were having a blast. i take it the far back one was a static


----------



## osenator

Yes, it was my zombie costume from 2007, in 2008, I made a body for him, confusing everyone that thought it was me again, but I was planning to come out from behind wearing my new ghoul costume but changed my mind after realising it was too scary for most kids. in 2009, I did wear my ghoul, since my haunt was so scary already! (L). (I was a butcher in 2008, with just makeup).


----------



## POZESSOR

*costume*



Mindcrime said:


> How did your costume turn out this year?
> 
> Mine turned out fine won another contest check out my older vids you tube look for the kreeper or stilt costume by the pozessor


----------



## POZESSOR

*costume*



Mindcrime said:


> How did your costume turn out this year?
> 
> 
> 
> cant seem to open up this site to see the scarecrow


----------



## POZESSOR

*competition stilt costume*

heres mine for the past 5 or 6 years. Ive won more then $10,000 with this baby just under 9 ft tall

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o128/trashpyle/creep2.jpg

<a href="http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o128/trashpyle/?action=view&current=creep2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o128/trashpyle/creep2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Shadowbat

Im all ready for this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

even though i'm not into the freddie movies, i gotta say your costume looks very good. talk about a fitting background too


----------



## kittyvibe

I dont remember if I posted my Xena costume, but here it is. My fiance was my horse Argo, he later regretted that decision, lol. I had alot of fun with the costume and I loved dressing as Xena, though I thought I looked more like Gabrielle dressed as Xena, like in the one episode. If I can get my scanner to work I have more costume pics, but I think this is my favorite. Most of my costumes are handmade with the exception of an accessory or two. I made everything except the wig, lower end of boots and 4 arm bracers. I have included my Moan Eek wearing the costume for my birthday last week :3 I still have her up she is so cute


----------



## hallorenescene

cool costume. hey, i have moaneek, she's never been dressed quite like yours though. lol


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Shadowbat said:


> Im all ready for this year!


That. Is. So. AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

costumelover, cute costume. you are a very pretty yong lady.


----------



## JahRah

In 2008 I made an "Animal" from the Muppets mask. The mouth actually moved with my mouth...so when I spoke, it looked like animal was talking. I also looked through tiny holes by the eyes, so you couldn't see my head at all. Drank through a bottle the whole night. It was awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

jahrah, cool costume. and you could get drunk and not worry about your speach, noone ever understands animal anyway. lol.


----------



## MorbidMariah

JahRah, that mask is FREAKIN WONDERFUL! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Wonder Woman Costume*


----------



## FunPhantom

*My Zombie costume 2009*

Some images of my zombie costume


----------



## kittyvibe

JahRah said:


> In 2008 I made an "Animal" from the Muppets mask. The mouth actually moved with my mouth...so when I spoke, it looked like animal was talking. I also looked through tiny holes by the eyes, so you couldn't see my head at all. Drank through a bottle the whole night. It was awesome!


kyaaaa! <3 I love this! Are you planning to use the mask again? I would love to see how you made this costume mask so I can do it for my fiance. He said this year he doesnt want to talk to anyone and this would be perfect! lol.


----------



## JahRah

Hahaha. Thanks Kitty. Yeah, might help with that...though I will say people kept coming to talk to me all night.  Oh, and I did have red gloves that I wore, but took off my drinking one part way through the night. 

I doubt I'll use it again. I like wearing different things every year. I still have it though. 

To be honest, the night before I just kind of winged it. My buddy went as Beaker from the muppets (great images on google of people dressed as beaker - much easier to make too). So, we just went to the craft store and bought a bunch of stuff that we thought might work. Below is some things we did.

1. It is made of two pieces, the head and the jaw.
2. basket with handles big enough to go over my head comfortably. Actually tilted it to cover the back of my head but stop at my forehead.
3. green styrofoamy stuff that people use with plants (no idea what it is). This helped stuff on top of the basked to shape the head, and was used to shape the jaw. 
4. Red, black and white felt. Red was used to wrap the basket and foam for the head, let some handout down in front of my face for the eyes, nose, etc. Red was also used to wrap the foam for the jaw. Black, white, and red were used for the teeth and mouth. 
5. Thin red and black yarn (not normal yarn, it had the texture you see hanging from the mouth). Covered the head in red yarn, bunch up a lot of the black for the eye brows. Covered the bottom and sides of jaw with red yard, then hung strings from the jaw. 
6 Adhesive spray to stick the yarn to the head and the jaw.
7. Styrofoam balls for the eyes (cut them a bit, but not in half, and stuck to the head with hot glue
8. Red puff ball of some kind for the nose
9. Tiny black puff dots for the pupils
10. Elastic that I stapled to the jaw hinges that went around the back of my head to keep the jaw pulled against my chin (so it would move when my mouth moved. I also used a little piece of that green foam stuff between my jaw and chin to keep the friction tight - but because I had it on for hours it cut my chin a bit. Might want to try something else to add the friction). 

I think that's pretty much it. While it was comfortable and was cool in the helmet/mask, there are probably tons of better ways to do what I did. I'd definitely start with a pic of animal. I think the proportions of the eyes and stuff can be better than what I ended up with. I think the key though, is to have it in two pieces, with the jaw having elastic that straps around the head. That way it will move with the wearers mouth. If you want to talk more about it, PM me. Hope that gives you ideas. Good luck.


----------



## hallorenescene

fun phanton your makeup job is superb. nice costume. and i found if i clicked on the smaller picture it enlarged. i love before and afters.

exotic, if you made that you did a great job. you really fit the part. and i like the second picture better. that looks just like an original setting that would be used and perfect pose. is that your little girl. she is to adorable


----------



## FunPhantom

Thanks. The makeup in the picture is the Mehron sticks, which are cool you twist them like lipstick. It is a lot smoother and colors nicer than the grease makeup from the Halloween stores. They have a lot of colors, basically they are all around easier and better to use, although they are somewhat expensive.


----------



## kittyvibe

JahRah said:


> Hahaha. Thanks Kitty. Yeah, might help with that...though I will say people kept coming to talk to me all night.  Oh, and I did have red gloves that I wore, but took off my drinking one part way through the night.
> 
> I doubt I'll use it again. I like wearing different things every year. I still have it though.
> 
> To be honest, the night before I just kind of winged it. My buddy went as Beaker from the muppets (great images on google of people dressed as beaker - much easier to make too). So, we just went to the craft store and bought a bunch of stuff that we thought might work. Below is some things we did.
> 
> 1. It is made of two pieces, the head and the jaw.
> 2. basket with handles big enough to go over my head comfortably. Actually tilted it to cover the back of my head but stop at my forehead.
> 3. green styrofoamy stuff that people use with plants (no idea what it is). This helped stuff on top of the basked to shape the head, and was used to shape the jaw.
> 4. Red, black and white felt. Red was used to wrap the basket and foam for the head, let some handout down in front of my face for the eyes, nose, etc. Red was also used to wrap the foam for the jaw. Black, white, and red were used for the teeth and mouth.
> 5. Thin red and black yarn (not normal yarn, it had the texture you see hanging from the mouth). Covered the head in red yarn, bunch up a lot of the black for the eye brows. Covered the bottom and sides of jaw with red yard, then hung strings from the jaw.
> 6 Adhesive spray to stick the yarn to the head and the jaw.
> 7. Styrofoam balls for the eyes (cut them a bit, but not in half, and stuck to the head with hot glue
> 8. Red puff ball of some kind for the nose
> 9. Tiny black puff dots for the pupils
> 10. Elastic that I stapled to the jaw hinges that went around the back of my head to keep the jaw pulled against my chin (so it would move when my mouth moved. I also used a little piece of that green foam stuff between my jaw and chin to keep the friction tight - but because I had it on for hours it cut my chin a bit. Might want to try something else to add the friction).
> 
> I think that's pretty much it. While it was comfortable and was cool in the helmet/mask, there are probably tons of better ways to do what I did. I'd definitely start with a pic of animal. I think the proportions of the eyes and stuff can be better than what I ended up with. I think the key though, is to have it in two pieces, with the jaw having elastic that straps around the head. That way it will move with the wearers mouth. If you want to talk more about it, PM me. Hope that gives you ideas. Good luck.


Thanks for this  It wasnt until after I posted I noticed pics of Animal that he has skin colored hands/arms, so I guess furry hands is more like Elmo. I sent the pic to my fiance and asked if he would were this, and he said "do it" lol. So its on like an amazon!


----------



## Sadler Vampire

Last Year while working at our Haunted Attraction... Haunted High


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh sadler, that looks painful. good jpb


----------



## Badger

I've had a few over the years while working at my old haunt...








































At HAuNTcon 2009...










And this past month at MHC...


----------



## hallorenescene

those are very nice badger. i love the first one best. you would scare me.


----------



## TheCostumer

*My Costumes For 2010*

~Here are my costumes for 2010:

An Ugly Duchess & and Evil Warlock.










TC


----------



## hallorenescene

costumer, they turned out very nice. i love the hair job in the second photo and your walking stick is cool.


----------



## RundownRockstar

I won $500 last year at a costume contest with this


----------



## hallorenescene

rock star, i think i'll go say some hail mary's. and i thought the exorcist scared me


----------



## RundownRockstar

hallorenescene said:


> rock star, i think i'll go say some hail mary's. and i thought the exorcist scared me


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## hurricanegame

Damn ya'll got some great costumes...


----------



## Glass 'eye'

I can't remember if I posted this already but here is our costumes for 2009. I was looking through the black rip in the shirt, that should give you an idea how tall the costume was. (btw I am 6'2")


----------



## hallorenescene

well glass eye, i've seen it before, but a lot may not have. i remember it because it is so cute, i used it for my desktop for awhile


----------



## FR34KSH0W

Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my little pride and joy. These pictures are actually from a convention I attended, but I wore the exact same thing for Halloween 2 years running. The makeup is slightly different in each picture, they were taken on different days of the convention.


----------



## hallorenescene

freakshow, you look disgusting. good job.


----------



## whichypoo

RundownRockstar said:


> I won $500 last year at a costume contest with this


Thats awesome what did you use as body paint to get the red?


----------



## whichypoo

All I have to say to all of you is. ( standing ovation ) Bravo Bravo!!!!


----------



## Skulkin

Love all the little mad scientists at your feet, Glass "eye"! Freak34Kshow, looks like she was hungry, great make-up.


----------



## RundownRockstar

whichypoo said:


> Thats awesome what did you use as body paint to get the red?


I use Ben Nye MagiColor. It flows great out of my airbrush. After the painting is done I put a sealer on to extend the wear time. I usually wear my costume for almost 10 hours. 

Here is a link if you are interested. http://www.fxsupply.com/makeup/mu_body.html


----------



## Glass 'eye'

fr34kshow very nice job!


----------



## whichypoo

RundownRockstar said:


> I use Ben Nye MagiColor. It flows great out of my airbrush. After the painting is done I put a sealer on to extend the wear time. I usually wear my costume for almost 10 hours.
> 
> Here is a link if you are interested. http://www.fxsupply.com/makeup/mu_body.html


Thanks for the answer I have used the ben nye before but not magicolor or out of a airbrush . Looks like Im a gonna have to be looking into this alot more .. Thank you again for answering my Question.. And I still love the look of the color /


----------



## Tumblindice

FR34KSH0W said:


> Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my little pride and joy. These pictures are actually from a convention I attended, but I wore the exact same thing for Halloween 2 years running. The makeup is slightly different in each picture, they were taken on different days of the convention.


Just awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Shannie-Boo

This was my 2009 costume. I was a Dia de Los Muertos woman. (La Muerta)
I loved the skirt and blouse, but the full head mask and gloves were awful to wear! The mask covered my entire head and chest! The pictures of the full costume look pretty good, but I'll never wear anything like that again!


----------



## Shadowbat

Shannie-Boo said:


> This was my 2009 costume. I was a Dia de Los Muertos woman. (La Muerta)
> I loved the skirt and blouse, but the full head mask and gloves were awful to wear! The mask covered my entire head and chest! The pictures of the full costume look pretty good, but I'll never wear anything like that again!


That looks very real.

I have that mask, it is very nice and versatile.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool mask and costume. i bet the mask was hard to get on and off and hot


----------



## TheCostumer

Shannie-Boo said:


> This was my 2009 costume. I was a Dia de Los Muertos woman. (La Muerta)
> I loved the skirt and blouse, but the full head mask and gloves were awful to wear! The mask covered my entire head and chest! The pictures of the full costume look pretty good, but I'll never wear anything like that again!


Really great looking costume!

I have always considered the comfort factor when costuming. Were you able to eat with the mask on?

My latest costumes are an Evil Warlock and an Ugly Duchess. The Warlock requires large rubber hands which may have to be taken off when eating. The Duchess poses no such threat but may have to reapply lipstick after eating and learning how to navigate in a long dress.










TC


----------



## jrmullens

*Here's my costume*

This is what I wore at Field of screams last year.


----------



## Arch-Psyduck

*Monster*

This is me and my creature PEACHES!


----------



## hallorenescene

jr, that must have scared the crap out of some. nice job on the gore.
arch, love your peaches, you did a good job building that.
tc, you already know i love your costumes.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

* THis is my before and after of a dress I found for about 8 bucks at the flea market. It was a little princess like before and very pink. I tore out a ton of tule that was underneath, cut the front shorter and left the back longer. I also shredded the whole bottom and dyed it a plum color. Im going for a funky zombie this year. With the right shoes and makeup and hair im almost there I think? Any suggestions would be great. *


















Then after:


----------



## Rikki

I absolutely love what you did with that dress SpookiMama! Can't wait to see the finished costume.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

*Sweeney Todd cosplay*

SpookiMama, that dress looks awesome in the after pics! I love the alterations you made to it. It's amazing that you found that at a flea market. That was a very lucky find. 

I am planning on doing Sweeney again this year (2nd year in a row) but this is only because I have re worked my Sweeney costume and it is much better now. lol I have posted pics somewhere on here of my costume before, but those were really bad pictures of me when I didnt do the makeup correctly and there were too many inaccuracies. 
So i have these pics now (from AnimeNEXT in NJ, but i will use the same costume for halloween)
First pic is kind of copying from the poster
Second pic is just showing from head to toe what my costume looks like (pants are the wrong color, but I have dark blue pinstripe pants now) Oh and I finally have all 7 razors! 
and last pic is of me with a Lovett that I found at the con, she was amazing

























Just thought i'd share.


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice pics sweeny. i remember your last ones too. they weren't bad either


----------



## SweeneyTodd

thanks! these ones are (in my opinion) definitely better tho, my older pics are so inaccurate its ridiculous! lol


----------



## The Other Mother

SpookiMama - I looooove the "After" dress. Looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## SkeletonPirate




----------



## hallorenescene

skeleton pirate, that is a cool picture. what exactly is it supposed to be? a postcard perhaps?


----------



## SkeletonPirate

Nope, not a postcard... just a little photoshopped pic of my costume. Just for fun...

Heres a little video I made of it, about a year ago...the outfit has changed A LOT since then!!!







~Q~


----------



## hurricanegame

Wow now that is a costume...what kind of theme are you using, considering you are setting up a haunt....


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*SweeneyTodd great costume!!! I like it even better than last years and I liked last years

THe other Mother and SweeneyTodd thanks for the kind comments 

Skeleton Pirate now that is an awesome costume!!! I LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

sweeny, i like this one better too. you make a dashing sweeny.
pirate, that costume is scaretastic. the mask is frightful. and i love the video.


----------



## v_gan

This is probably my most favorite costume I've ever worn. It's from 2005. I was a mummy  I loved the costume, but I actually had to cut myself out of it.. haha. I had stapled the gauze to some pantyhose I was wearing, and to a slip I was wearing underneath. There really was no other way to get out. I'd really like to be a mummy again, except better.










I need to get to work on my costume for this year! I'm planning on being Madame Leota from the Haunted Mansion and a female version of Beetlejuice.


----------



## hallorenescene

v gan, your costume and you look great. your face almost looks like this prop someone did of a body holding a head. you just need longer hair


----------



## dubbax3

Really diggin the skeleton pirate. Great costume, love all the little details. Do you happen to have any more pics?


----------



## SkeletonPirate

Aye, 
I do have some more pics here:

http://www.facebook.com/TheSkeletonPirate

Please! Become a fan!!!!

Invite your friends who like spooky, creepy stuff too...


I'm a beach street performer in Ft. Myers Beach, Florida. I'm pretty lucky in the fact that I work at my haunt, not just in October, but year around. 
I do the living statue thing, scaring the hell out of people, shaking hands with kids, and posing for pics.

I also go to all the Pirate Festivals / Ren fairs that I can...

Right now, I'm working on a Grim Reaper outfit that I can use with the mask...I just need my cloak sewn.





~Q~


----------



## standing

Why I can't put my pisture here.


----------



## hallorenescene

*pictures*



standing said:


> Why I can't put my pisture here.




http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/73984-posting-pictures-help.html


----------



## REV

WOW! These costumes rock!! i just spent like 2 hours going through all the wonderful pictures and posts. lol. Ok, where are all the "how-to-build" descriptions for the costumes?  Some of you really fit the mold for your costumes... I could swear you were the original creations of your costumes. Nice work all!!!


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> v gan, your costume and you look great. your face almost looks like this prop someone did of a body holding a head. you just need longer hair



How did you do this??
Amazing!!!!! O_O


----------



## Ripper666

I am dee snyder from twisted sister and she is my groupie


----------



## amygjackson

Here is my costume from last year. I was medusa.


----------



## Tsukirei

I was Medusa 2 years ago, and last year I was a voodoo priestess. I love my voodoo hat!! 

Unfortunately I rarely remember to take decent photos of my costumes.


----------



## hallorenescene

amy, i love your medusa costume, your snakes look awesome
tsuk, it's an okay medusa costume, i wouldn't mind wearing it one bit, but that second costume is really outstanding. love the way you painted your face and the rest of your ensamble is very creative


----------



## pmpknqueen

Here's a costume I did in like 9th grade...and yes, I'm a girl...I know it's Edward Scissorhands. And that was my real hair....no wig. I just used that colored hairspray to make it black. As you can see this was late in the night so my hair had wilted a bit....it was sticking up all over the place haha


----------



## hallorenescene

pmpk, that costume looks great. i love your scissorhands. that was such a good movie. the ending is so sad


----------



## TheCostumer

Tsukirei said:


> I was Medusa 2 years ago, and last year I was a voodoo priestess. I love my voodoo hat!!
> 
> Unfortunately I rarely remember to take decent photos of my costumes.


Those are two great looking costumes! I like them both!

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

pmpknqueen said:


> Here's a costume I did in like 9th grade...and yes, I'm a girl...I know it's Edward Scissorhands. And that was my real hair....no wig. I just used that colored hairspray to make it black. As you can see this was late in the night so my hair had wilted a bit....it was sticking up all over the place haha


That is a great Edward Scissorhands costume. Looks just like the real thing.

I'm a guy and I dress out as an Ugly Duchess.










It's all in the fun!

TC


----------



## 4ToUov

I absolutely love all those costumes.... I'm still thinking on how to go this year.
I have an awesome Gothic (captains) coat & fluffy blouse,but the make up..... mmmm.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Pmpknqueen, you nailed the eyes for your Edward costume. The whole costume looks great, but the face, and those eyes....so expressive! Very nice!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Tsukirei and pmpknqueen your costumes are wonderful, you both did a fantastic job


----------



## amygjackson

Love the Voodoo preistess! looks awesome!
here's another medusa picture and my gypsy costume from the year before


----------



## pmpknqueen

> pmpk, that costume looks great. i love your scissorhands. that was such a good movie. the ending is so sad





> Pmpknqueen, you nailed the eyes for your Edward costume. The whole costume looks great, but the face, and those eyes....so expressive! Very nice!
> Reply With Quote


Thanks  The makeup took forever and it took like a week to do the scissor hands. It was so much fun to wear too haha. I had to have people feed me cause I couldn't pick up anything ^^


----------



## pmpknqueen

This year I'm going to be a zombie and my bf is gonna be Tallahassee from ZombieLand haha...I'll have to post those pictures too when I take them


----------



## hallorenescene

zombieland was another good movie. can't wait to see your pics


----------



## JonJ

Now I have to see zombieland


----------



## Tsukirei

Amy, I really like the Medusa dress you used (Made?).
Very nice! I might have to steal some of ideas from it if I redo mine


----------



## Glockink

Some new ones for this year:


----------



## pmpknqueen

JonJ said:


> Now I have to see zombieland


You really do...it's an awesome movie!


----------



## Booterbunz

Zombieland has been playing a lot recently on show time... Awesome movie!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

The costumes are awesome, you all look Fab. Glockink you'd scare the s... out of me if I bumped into you wearing that lol


----------



## peterose

Glockink, I wish I could hire you every halloween cause that is straight out of a nightmare!


----------



## pmpknqueen

Booterbunz said:


> Zombieland has been playing a lot recently on show time... Awesome movie!


I know haha I've been watching it nonstop...it never gets old


----------



## Glockink

Some past ones:


----------



## Monroe58

Wow, all of these costumes are just amazing. Figured I might as well post mine from last year...it's blurry, but it's the only solo shot I've got. I was supposed to be a killer porcelain doll...but most people thought I was Lizzie Borden or Snow White.


----------



## hallorenescene

glock, you are every womans nightmare. cool costumes
monroe, your picture doesn't show up. darn


----------



## Monroe58

hallorenescene said:


> glock, you are every womans nightmare. cool costumes
> monroe, your picture doesn't show up. darn


Totally fixed!


----------



## Glockink

New this year so far:


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great costume! I would love to have you in my Haunted house to scare teh TOT's *


----------



## hallorenescene

monroe, nice costume. sorry, but i thought lizze bordon too. and after you say it i can see snow white. well, you look like a doll in that costume, and an evil cute one
glocknic, that's scary. you don't want to part with your candy this year do you? i can see you telling the wife, it's okay honey, we don't need any candy this year, just leave it by my chair. that is one cool costume.


----------



## DayTek

I was Charlie Brown's ghost costume last year! Got a few laughs from the parents and a lot of the little one's didn't understand the costume; The looks on their faces were funny as they were trying to figure out what was with all the eye-holes. I might use it again this year 

I might do a paper bag up with some rocks in it this year


----------



## TheCostumer

Glocknik, those are great scary costumes.

You wouln't have any problem scaring me on a dark night.

TC


----------



## Monroe58

Wow, DayTek...that's hilarious! 

And, hallorenescene, I should have gone with a different weapon for the killer porcelain doll...but the axe was just so cool!

Oh, and glocknik, your costume may have caused a nightmare last night!


----------



## TheCostumer

Monroe58 said:


> Wow, all of these costumes are just amazing. Figured I might as well post mine from last year...it's blurry, but it's the only solo shot I've got. I was supposed to be a killer porcelain doll...but most people thought I was Lizzie Borden or Snow White.


I think that it is a great costume. A Killer Doll. Good idea!

Snow White no way. Lizzie Borden maybe. People have a tendency to relate axe's with Lizzie.

But regardless, it is a great costume.

TC


----------



## MorbidMariah

Glock, there is something so very disturbing about that costume....GREAT JOB!


----------



## hallorenescene

tek, aahhh, i like that costume. how sweet. 
and monroe, the ax is cool


----------



## Filmguy

Here I am as "Hellboy" and as "The Borg". I will be going as "The Borg" again this year!


----------



## larry

My jaw drops on these amazing costumes! Great work!


----------



## hallorenescene

film, those are some very nice costumes. lots of detail executed very well. the borg is really astounding


----------



## GiggleFairy

Shannie-Boo said:


> This was my 2009 costume. I was a Dia de Los Muertos woman. (La Muerta)
> I loved the skirt and blouse, but the full head mask and gloves were awful to wear! The mask covered my entire head and chest! The pictures of the full costume look pretty good, but I'll never wear anything like that again!



WOW!  I actually thought you were a prop. Perfect costume for La Muerta! Awesome!


----------



## pmpknqueen

Filmguy said:


> Here I am as "Hellboy" and as "The Borg". I will be going as "The Borg" again this year!


Dude the Hellboy costume looks AWESOME  Good job!


----------



## Faery_Tales

These pictures are from last year. My husband (then boyfriend) and I went as a corpse bride and groom. An omen perhaps?


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, faery tales, you two look great. and how sweet is the second picture!


----------



## Autopsy

Hope these show up correctly. 
We're new to the site btw, haven't made a new comer post yet, but was tired and found this site, and thought I'd share since I had my photobucket up.

This is my wife and I. Yes, I'm the ReDead Gunslinger and she's the evil witch. Standing next to one of my first pvc prop. 

The other one is of me as a Rogue from the game World of Warcraft.

We have much better costumes, but these are the only ones I have loaded up to photobucket. 

Dewayne & Marcy


----------



## hallorenescene

autopsy, those are some cool costumes. nice job guys


----------



## The Spooky One

*2009*

This was me last year. Plan to be even better this year  Costume by me. Make-up by Black Water FX
One-armed zombie nurse









Up-close


























I have lots more, but don't wanna make this reply "picture-heavy", so the rest are at: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-spooky-one-albums-halloween-contest-2009.html


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Spooky One - super job on the costume! You look great!


----------



## Faery_Tales

Spooky that costume is amazing. 

I could never do a one limb costume. I'd get too antsy halfway through the night and let my other arm/leg out. So I give you props for that.


----------



## The Spooky One

Thankies :-D I also did the same costume for the Zombie Walk here, except I had both arms & wasn't painted grey, & no mask/hat. Looking for something more creepy for this year


----------



## Gerrard

St Vlad Sr aka Dr Death the surgeon was my original costume last year however someone bet that I wouldn't wear the nurses outfit for the rest of the night, they lost that bet!!!!! Not a pretty sight I warn you!!!!


----------



## Nelvira

This is my Bellatrix Lestrange costume from '09 Halloween. I loved it. You can't from this pic but I hand made a replica wand and a raven skull pendant from sculpy. Ended up winning best overall costume.


----------



## pmpknqueen

Nelvira said:


> This is my Bellatrix Lestrange costume from '09 Halloween. I loved it. You can't from this pic but I hand made a replica wand and a raven skull pendant from sculpy. Ended up winning best overall costume.


That's awesome! I love Harry Potter as much as I love Halloween so that's a lot....omg can't wait for the 7th movie in November! haha


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky one, although that is a great costume, it doesn't look great at all. it looks horrorfying. good job. can't imagine how you will top that one.
gerrard, nice costume. love you won the bet
nelvira, very pretty costume. i love harry potter too. i didn't know another one was coming out. can't wait to see how grown up looking harry is.


----------



## TheCostumer

The Spooky One said:


> Thankies :-D I also did the same costume for the Zombie Walk here, except I had both arms & wasn't painted grey, & no mask/hat. Looking for something more creepy for this year


Not only is the costume teriffic, but it is frightening as well!

Great job!


----------



## TheCostumer

Faery_Tales said:


> These pictures are from last year. My husband (then boyfriend) and I went as a corpse bride and groom. An omen perhaps?


Great job! Great looking costumes.

Touche'


----------



## TheCostumer

Nelvira said:


> This is my Bellatrix Lestrange costume from '09 Halloween. I loved it. You can't from this pic but I hand made a replica wand and a raven skull pendant from sculpy. Ended up winning best overall costume.


That is a great looking costume. Well done.

Good choice of character.


----------



## Nelvira

TheCostumer said:


> That is a great looking costume. Well done.
> 
> Good choice of character.


Thanks! Here's a better shot of the skull. And my trophy!


----------



## GiggleFairy

pmpknqueen said:


> That's awesome! I love Harry Potter as much as I love Halloween so that's a lot....omg can't wait for the 7th movie in November! haha



Okay, since we're all coming out of the closet . . . I love Harry Potter, too!


----------



## pmpknqueen

hallorenescene said:


> i love harry potter too. i didn't know another one was coming out. can't wait to see how grown up looking harry is.


Oooooooh yeah haha....there are 2 more actually....the last book had to be made into 2 movies cause it's so long haha.....Part 1 comes out November  That was my favorite book too...besides Book 3 cause of Lupin and how he changes into a werewolf....werewolves are just awesome haha

And btw...I dressed up as Hermione for like 2 Halloweens long ago...haha...I have a wand that my dad made for me cause he knows how to do that wood spinning and stuff  And every movie I still dress up....can't help it ^^


----------



## The Spooky One

I read the first sentence and though it was a negative comment, lol. Thanks though =] I don't know how I'm going to top it either, but hopefully I can 



hallorenescene said:


> spooky one, although that is a great costume, it doesn't look great at all. it looks horrorfying. good job. can't imagine how you will top that one.
> gerrard, nice costume. love you won the bet
> nelvira, very pretty costume. i love harry potter too. i didn't know another one was coming out. can't wait to see how grown up looking harry is.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky one, it was meant to be a compliment. i was saying it was more than great, it was horrifying.


----------



## Gerrard

hallorenescene said:


> spooky one, although that is a great costume, it doesn't look great at all. it looks horrorfying. good job. can't imagine how you will top that one.
> gerrard, nice costume. love you won the bet
> nelvira, very pretty costume. i love harry potter too. i didn't know another one was coming out. can't wait to see how grown up looking harry is.


Was embarrassing however after a few drinks I didn't care........ anything to win a bet


----------



## The Spooky One

I realized that after I read the rest of the reply =]



hallorenescene said:


> spooky one, it was meant to be a compliment. i was saying it was more than great, it was horrifying.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky one, i'm glad you realized that, because that was one heck of a good costume


----------



## snowbaby

Here is a pic of me and the wife. Vampires!










Vampires and kitties!


----------



## hallorenescene

snowbaby, nice family picture


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

oh my snowbaby! Your family Photo is Stunning!


----------



## printersdevil

I agree, great photo and those kids are beautiful. You and the wife are not bad, either.


----------



## snowbaby

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wristslitter

Me as a Baseball Furie from the movie " Warriors" in New York City


----------



## joco

Here's mine. Scared the crap out of the kids.


----------



## reno_phleb

*Costumes 2010*

Hey Gang,

Here is my husband and I .... turned out great thanks to everyone's help!

View attachment 14897


----------



## wickedfan18

I was a girl from the early 60's. I copied the hairstyle from the original hairspray. It was the same hair style that Velma wore.


----------



## 22606

Why could I not find this thread earlier? Even 'Search' didn't turn it up. Oh, well... Just disregard my earlier 2010 costume thread, apparently.

Cool costumes, everyone.

Myself as a crazy clown (even normally, I am a little of both):


----------



## Itsjustme

Posted this in another thread but thought I would put it here too. 

Shamelessly stole my idea from here: 

Me as a Voodoo Doll for our 4th annual party









My husband and I:









My kids and I on Halloween Night:


----------



## eVilcreations

The wife and I


----------



## tetedefromage

My husband and I went as Jack & Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## cherryred

Here is mine. I went with a hit and run story.


----------



## vkrivak

Here is mine this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wristslitter, nice pic and i love the background. total different look for you
joco, nice costume. i love the mask. very scary
reno, it did turn out great
wicked, i remember those days, you look great
garth, great costume. i love clowns. even evil clowns need love. lol.
it's just me, i love your hair and costume. you and your husband look great together. you have adorable children
evil, looks like you guys are evil alright. 
tete, you guys look close to the real characters. love the costumes
hit and run, looks like you were really hit and run
vk, your picture didn't show up


----------



## ilovechucky

*Original Chucky Costume*












http://www.parents.com/photos/photo...-costumes-2010/2454000024/?photoId=2449600062

please vote on this costume. we worked super hard and its def one of a kind!


----------



## DeathDealer

The Middleman.
Fighting evil so you don't have to.


----------



## huggybear

heres hubby and me , great costumes everyone
more pics in album...and yes i made the guts myself lol


----------



## DeathClutch




----------



## hallorenescene

chucky, the costume turned out great. and the little guy is a cutie
deathdealer, very nice. so i'll call you next time there is a crime
huggy bear, i think hubby hugged you just a little to hard. lol. looks gruesomely gross. 
death, creepy, very, very creepy. just as you want it


----------



## pitchforknumb

One word. FREDDY!!!!


----------



## Mizerella

Don't have any of the dress, it was off before I took this of my makeup. It held up pretty well. My hair is a little flatter, its the end of the night here.


----------



## JBfromBS

From party # 1 (10-23)

View attachment 14932


And party # 2 (10-30)

View attachment 14933


----------



## Glockink

Because Trick or Treating was done on the 3oth here, I ended up spending Halloween night at the local haunted house as Ned.


----------



## wristslitter

Garthgoyle said:


> Why could I not find this thread earlier? Even 'Search' didn't turn it up. Oh, well... Just disregard my earlier 2010 costume thread, apparently.


I searched too. I knew it existed, it wasnt easy, but I found it.


----------



## judgejools44

This is Dave and I as Goths for this years party...I even wore a skirt which NEVER happens!


----------



## Finn

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/finn-albums-halloween-2010-picture57398-finn.html


----------



## Jon

*My costumes for this year!*

First off we have pinhead from hellraiser..



















secondly we have the jackal from 13 ghosts:


----------



## wristslitter

Jon said:


> First off we have pinhead from hellraiser..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondly we have the jackal from 13 ghosts:


Awesome Jackal. You rocked it bro.


----------



## chop shop

Glockink said:


> Because Trick or Treating was done on the 3oth here, I ended up spending Halloween night at the local haunted house as Ned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Mask...did you make it?


----------



## hallorenescene

pitch, nice freddy. love the face job
miz, bride right? you look great
jb, wow, nice outfits. you put a lot of work into those
glock, you are one scarey dude. i have one word,,, RUN,,,that comes to mind
judge, and the skirt paid off, you guys look great
finn, you make a cool clown. your drinking buddies are pretty cool too
jon, two fabulous costumes. i loved 13 ghosts so i'm partial to the jackel as well. it looks just like in the movie


----------



## Empty_W

I did a Grim Reaper stalker, the person in the picture with me is about 5'9" and all the white specs are the hail and snow we got on Halloween day.


----------



## Dani21

I'm the Zombie cop, my uncle is road rash ( I did his makeup)


----------



## aidanspa

What an awesome bunch of costumes!

This is a pic of the family. Thinking of using it for our Christmas cards!


----------



## 31Kilo

Started a new thread with more info, sorry Damn newbies...., but here is my Reaper.


----------



## Blumpkin

The costumes are not that great but if you are familiar with the "cigar guy" you might find this funny. He showed up in the background of all our photos.


----------



## joossa

Some of these costumes are excellent! I am very impressed. 


Letherface!




















If any one else dressed as Leatherface this year, please post as well! I want to see what you did with your costume.


----------



## snowbaby

Here's the Hubbie and I as Magenta and Dr. Frank N. Furter from Rocky Horror Picture Show! We made our costumes and everyone was very impressed!


----------



## chop shop

Mask is a paper mache of my own likeness. Started with kind of a lifecast out of foil.


----------



## dafunk

chop shop said:


> Mask is a paper mache of my own likeness. Started with kind of a lifecast out of foil.


like in the old school!


----------



## dafunk

aidanspa said:


> What an awesome bunch of costumes!
> 
> This is a pic of the family. Thinking of using it for our Christmas cards!



nice vampire family!


----------



## dafunk

Nice 2010 costumes


----------



## One eyed Mick

Here is a pic of the lovely bride and I as "One eye'd Mick (Capt'n o' the Mourning Star) and his Pirate Queen:


----------



## aidanspa

mic214 said:


> The ships' doctor warned me that I've been partaking in too much wine, women and song and that I should cut back a bit.........I am really going to miss the singing.....


LOL! Love that! We were dressed so that our drinking big glasses of Poizin (Sonoma) as we greeted the TOT's went without comment. We told them it was blood.


----------



## The Spooky One

I was a Mutated Cannibal (my 3rd costume this year). Dress done by me & face/make-up done by my husband (black water fx). Took 7 hours for just the make up and face. Could not see out of one eye the entire night nor eat/talk. (mouth is 99% covered)


----------



## pmpknqueen

I did a zombie this year....it was fun 




























My make up was much grosser at the beginning of the day...but I had gone to a zombie walk at 3:00 in the afternoon and so some of it had sweated off in the hot sun haha


----------



## One eyed Mick

aidanspa said:


> LOL! Love that! We were dressed so that our drinking big glasses of Poizin (Sonoma) as we greeted the TOT's went without comment. We told them it was blood.


Ha ha ha...."Poizin" excellent choice of grog, I must say! 

I would love to have a collection of the bottle and the coffin box they come in for my pirate display....!


----------



## MHooch

You guys are awesome!! What a fabulous bunch of costumes. We, too, will probably use this as our Christmas card this year.
The daughter, the hubby, and myself:


----------



## hallorenescene

hooch, i love your daughters look and costume, your husbands costume and look are very dapper. but hooch, i got to say, i always thought you were a nice looking lady, but i think this year wasn't very kind to you, you need a vacation. you look rough, real rough. ouch, you look like you've gone to the zombies. lol. good job. you really creep me out.
empty, how did you move in that costume. looks great though. bet you were glad when you shed the costume. hate that white stuff.
nice job dani, nice touch the dangling arm from the handcuff.
aid, that is a lovely family photo. next year you should do the card exchange and use as your card to give out.
31kilo, nice costume. i wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley
blumpkin, i love your photo. i love clowns. and you guys are so happy. now why would anyone be afraid of clowns.
joosa, you did leatherface up good. creeps me out.
snowbaby, your costumes are great and i bet you had a fun night.
chop, old school or whatever, you have a cool look.
mic, looks like you're a couple of happy pirates.
spookyone, that is ghastly. you guys did a gruesomely good job. hooch, you look better already.
pmpk, you look great. bet the zombie walk was a blast


----------



## iwishiwasrich

*My halloween pics*

This Is me and my friend at our party. I am a attacked lion tamer. I also did her makeup witch is an Ice queen. I also attached a pic of me and my Hubby so you could see a close up. Everyones costumes are amazing. But the most important part is everyone is having FUN!!


----------



## guyman5

this is mine from this year and last


----------



## DeathClutch

hallorenescene said:


> death, creepy, very, very creepy. just as you want it


Just saw this.. Thank you for the copmpliment. I thought that shot looked like a screencap from the 1978 film.
Here are a couple more vintage looking shots from All Hallows Eve..


















Thanks again. 
Later


----------



## hallorenescene

death, uh huh, and scarey good shots they are too.
iwishiwasrich, don't we all. like your makeup, now leave that good looking guy alone so you don't get mauled again. lol. nice job on you and your friend. oh, and you're very nice looking too.
guy, darn it, no picture for me


----------



## kevin242

hehe


----------



## iwishiwasrich

halloweenren. thanks. I LOVE makeup. Even though im just starting to play around with it. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, very nice. i love your science lab. looks very convincing


----------



## dubbax3

Me and my wife. I was a lumberjack, of sorts, and she was trashy. She's fairly pregnant and no she doesn't smoke or drink, props you know.


----------



## kevin242

LOL, spits coffee!


----------



## Saffyre

This year we had a scarecrow/corn field theme. This is my husband and me:


----------



## MorbidMariah

HAHAHAA!!! Dubbax, my husband and I totally enjoyed your photos.  Too funny!


----------



## MrNightmare

Mr & Mrs Nightmare:









View attachment 15061


MrNightmare at work as the Minister of Macabre himself... DEATH:

View attachment 15059


----------



## The Reapers WS6

Here's me doing a joker this year...

View attachment 15066


View attachment 15067


----------



## One eyed Mick

I added a hat to my outfit for the big night:


----------



## Dwwashburne




----------



## dafunk

my 2010 costume in the contest...


----------



## hallorenescene

dubax, your costumes and pose are very cute. your wife looks hot even pregnant and trashy, and your innocent stud pose cracks me up. nice costumes.
saffyre, your a sweety, but your husband probably scared the dickens out of the tot. lol.
mrnightmare, your costumes look great together. mrs is very pretty, and the pumpkin mask is very unique and cool. nice reaper costume too
reaper, nice joker get up. great movie
mic, looks like a good time was had by all
dww, are those costumes and did you ride around like that. i bet you got lots of compliments, that is soooo coool.
dafunk, very scary costume? so what place did you win in the contest. that mask costume is very cool too


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I was a corpse bride, here is a pic of me with a buddy at my Halloween party


----------



## Haunt Brewing

*Zombie year*

I went as a postal worker zombie. The red contacts made it really fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

erin, you guys look great, even blue you look good. love the guys tshirt
haunt, that's pretty nasty looking. you guys look great


----------



## RAYNE

heres mine  
im the one on the right of the pic http://img169.imageshack.us/i/tylerraynezombozcopy.jpg/


----------



## kittyvibe

Dwwashburne, you must have some cahones to ride your bike with that mask on, lol. I got that costume for my fiance and we just love it, but he mentioned having a VERY narrow field of vision, not too safe me thinks for a nightdrive. I saved your pic for a desktop screeny, it looks cool

We think the mask looks like the puppet Akmed the dead terrorist, hilarious. My fiance pretended to be a prop then would move and laugh like a crazy thing, made my mom almost pee her pants from laughing.


----------



## Sadler Vampire

This was my 2010 look for Haunted High










 Our group also hosted a formal ( Tux Optional ) "Haunted Ball" 












For you do-it-your-selfers

( 2 ) hours of make-up, including home made prostetics, loads of liquid Latex as a base layer, and for the gore.... a recipe of unsweetened Gelatin cooked and mixed with Glycerine. 

I highly recomend that you Google and or youtube it as this is a GREAT tool for Gorifying your Halloween look. 

Because of the substantial Liquid Latex base, I was able to carefully remove and reuse this applique mask and it actually got stronger as the run went on. 

Granted it needed loads of touch-up each time, but..... the results speak for themselves. 

As this is a forum, I'd invite you all to elaborate a bit more and share your tips and secrets as you post your costumes and make-up tricks.


----------



## hallorenescene

rayne, boy are you guys gruesome looking. i bet you had a blast
sadler, very gory. that is one that would scare me


----------



## TheCostumer

Out and out scary costumes.

Sooo realiastic.

Great job.


----------



## Miss Phantom

My Mummy costume


----------



## Sadler Vampire

That is sweet. Believe it or not, my Daughter went similar with some tecniques she read about in Martha Stewarts Magazines Halloween Issue.


----------



## hallorenescene

miss phanton, nice mummy costume. was it uncomfortable at all


----------



## Miss Phantom

It was basically paper towels glued to my face with eyelash adhesive. I dyed the paper towels and let them dry crinkled up, glued them on in sections and painted my face with a mix of dark foundation makeup and fuller's earth clay. It's a little weird at first but ya get used to it. Wish I had a better shot of the teeth but they aren't on the site anymore. I got them from www.dentaldistortions.com


----------



## Bubu

Here is mine 2009 costume


----------



## hallorenescene

bubu, that photo gags me. nice make up job there


----------



## Dragonryder

This is really awesome. I can tell that a lot of work went into these costumes. I can't believe how talented and creative everyone is on this site. Well done.


----------



## Dragonryder

Love it. I really like the obscure costumes. Truly creative. Well done!!!





Dug E Fresh said:


> here is my tarman costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here i was walking like a zombie and the picture wasn't so hot.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, that is a very cool picture. very coooooool costume. very original, creative, and affordable. LOVE it


----------



## Halloween Princess

Here is mine. My husband & I were the Purple Cobras from Dodgeball.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween princess, fun costumes. you guys look great


----------



## One eyed Mick

All these costumes look great! I am loving the Zombie costumes a lot....!

Dug E Fresh, 

Your "Tar Man" costume is way cool too!


----------



## Ramiel

Here it is mine, Sweeney Todd 









I don't have any decent pic of it, unfortunately, it was better seen in person (darn flashes... =_=)


----------



## hallorenescene

ramiel, i think you look great. you look just like him. good movie by the way


----------



## 31Kilo

Great costume starting with a good natural likeness.....Bravo!


----------



## dubbax3

Dwwashburne said:


>


I freaking love this!


----------



## 22606

Everyone's costumes look very nice. The only one I cannot get to work is TheCostumer's, like usual (I don't know why my computer does not like to show his pics).


----------



## Finn

dubbax3 said:


> I freaking love this!


Me too. It reminds me of the one scene in MIB.


----------



## Lenore

This is mine from this year. I got inspiration from pin-up gals and Marilyn Manson´s Mobscene video.



















My fiance:


----------



## TheCostumer

Some persons have not be able to see my photos.

So I switched from the uRL in my picture albums and have gone to Imageshack which should solve the problemm. I hope!

The two costumes I developed this year were An Evil Warlock & The Ugly Duchess.










I hope that Imageshack works.

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

Lenore said:


> This is mine from this year. I got inspiration from pin-up gals and Marilyn Manson´s Mobscene video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance:


Wow! geart looking as well as scary costumes.


----------



## Finn

Lenore said:


> This is mine from this year. I got inspiration from pin-up gals and Marilyn Manson´s Mobscene video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance:


Very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

lenore, i will say nice job on the mouth. i absolutly love it. i will let the guys handle the rest. and your fiance, under that hamhead, he looks like he's probably buff. all joking aside, you both look great
costumer, nice costumes. i know how much work you put into the dutchess, and it turned out nice


----------



## Dragonryder

Hey Costumer, love both costumes. The Duchess is really cool. Lenore, great paint job. Can't ever go wrong with a hamhead for scares. Well done!!!


----------



## Lenore

It´s nice that on halloweenforum u can show off your costume even after halloween and get feedback, so thanks for your nice comments!  And also nice to see all of your costumes, amazing work everyone!


----------



## LilsheDevil

[/ATTACH]This is a pic of me(Fallen angel)but didn't get to do my hair or make-up,was running a little behind...then the other pic is of my son and his girlfriend.


----------



## LilsheDevil

View attachment 15159
ok,here's me...


----------



## Warlord Blade

I've gotta say this thread is full of some AMAZING work people! Good job!

Here's my pirate family this year: (I'm the hairy one)









We had a lot of fun and everybody loved it.


----------



## TheCostumer

Dragonryder said:


> Hey Costumer, love both costumes. The Duchess is really cool. Lenore, great paint job. Can't ever go wrong with a hamhead for scares. Well done!!!


Dragonryder

Thanks for you nice comments.

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

LilsheDevil said:


> [/ATTACH]This is a pic of me(Fallen angel)but didn't get to do my hair or make-up,was running a little behind...then the other pic is of my son and his girlfriend.


Great looking costumes. Good job!

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

LilsheDevil said:


> View attachment 15159
> ok,here's me...


Really nice costume. You did a great job on it.


----------



## TheCostumer

Warlord Blade said:


> I've gotta say this thread is full of some AMAZING work people! Good job!
> 
> Here's my pirate family this year: (I'm the hairy one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun and everybody loved it.


Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!

Super nice looking for the whole family!

TC


----------



## hallorenescene

lilshedevil, your son and his girlfriend look adorable. now, where did you find that fabulous costume? you look great
war, i love your whole family gets into it. you look like your having a blast. nice job


----------



## jdubbya

Mrs. Dubs and I at a friends Halloween party.


----------



## hallorenescene

dubs, you guys look great and cool background


----------



## LilsheDevil

hallorenescene said:


> lilshedevil, your son and his girlfriend look adoprable. now, where did you find that fabulous costume? you look great
> war, i love your whole family gets into it. you look like your having a blast. nice job


Thank you! I bought it online 3 years ago,and finally was able to wear it,I believe I was sick the year I purchased it....I seemed to have lost my halo in flight...lol

I have lots of pictures of the party in my photo album...


----------



## chop shop

Wenger-

Your in the right place for that......Start a thread for everyone to feed ideas to you...Good luck!


----------



## 4ToUov

Way to late,but here are some of my pic's...
I'm the zombie btw. My brother is Dracula

There has been to little picture's taken during Halloween night,regretfully,but I was bussy scaring kids hahaha,this pic was taken before I knew how to pose.. bending over is the right way for a suit & mask like this,oh well... maybe next year.









Lying in front of the door,waiting for the TOT'rs to come into our garden









& here i'm lying in our garden under a tree,with the fog machine control in my hand, hahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

4t, you guys look great. when i was younger, i loved going to houses and being fooled by a prop. bet you guys had a blast


----------



## Marcharius

We went as the Mystery Inc. Gang.


----------



## hallorenescene

march, that is to fun, you guys look great. i love that show.


----------



## ZombieZac

*Zombie Zac, at your service.*

This was me last Halloween.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Amazing costume, Zombie Zac!!!


----------



## ZombieZac

Thank you. Was worth every scare.


----------



## ZombieZac

Some more of my zombie character.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, very disturbing costume, i bet you scared the crap out of many. you'd have me running. good job on the makeup.
holy moly zombie, you are diffinently good at makeup and details. you look great in the 2 extra pics.


----------



## ZombieZac

One more.  Courtesy of the Wolfe Brothers.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, i love the close up. your makeup is fantastic.


----------



## ZombieZac

Thank you. I've been a haunter for two years now and stay in character regularly. I stayed in character for a convention, which was the recent make-up you had saw, from 11 in the morning to 2 in the morning. Talk about sore the next day! 

I enjoy Zombie movies and creating ideas to enhance my zombie. Coolest thing I find, is that with a little make-up and clothes from Goodwill and make the best zombie. But I'm planning on getting a cooler prosthetic and contacts. 

I'm planning on making a fake ribcage so it will look like I have been decayed. 

Although, after watching Dead Snow recently, it's making me suddenly wanting to be a Nazi Zombie so bad. 

But we'll never know.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

jdubbya said:


> Mrs. Dubs and I at a friends Halloween party.


Hot!!! Me likey! I would die and go to heaven, or the H'ween equivalent, if my hubby would agree to dress up w/me along this theme!!


----------



## blackfog

Zac your makeup is tremendous!!!! With not putting everything out until the day of Halloween it always takes away the time spent on doing my makeup and I feel it is always rushed. The both of you did an awesome job on it. Can't wait to see this years.


----------



## Misdomt

ZombieZac. Completely Awesome makeup work!! Maybe you should be on the "Face Off" program!!


----------



## ZombieZac

I was actually thinking about doing Ezio from Assassin's Creed this year. Already bought a jacket from Goodwill today that I plan to "remodel" and hopefully I'll find other things that'll lead me into this costume.


----------



## escorpi21

[/IMG]
my halloween makeup!
hope you like it


----------



## hallorenescene

escoropi, looks good. looks like you ran into someones fist


----------



## Dragonryder

*Myers Rocks!!!*



Lot27 said:


> This is a costum I created for my actor at the haunt this year


Michael Myers Rocks!!!  Love this costume.


----------



## shrinkled

*Pyramid head*

Halloween 2 years ago at a club or party of some sort


----------



## Buggula

shrinkled said:


> Halloween 2 years ago at a club or party of some sort


That's unusual.


----------



## hallorenescene

shrink, very interesting costume. can you tell us about the costume and the inspiration for the costume?


----------



## shrinkled

Well my interest started from the 1st silent hill game. That is pyramid head from the movie they had. I always loved silent hill and thought it would make an awesome costume, to I found another person who made one and followed what they did, with a few touches of my own


----------



## hallorenescene

shrink, okay, right, good movie. i like how your costume turned out


----------



## Finn

escorpi21 said:


> [/IMG]
> my halloween makeup!
> hope you like it


Looks like when I got pinkeye last year.


----------



## Darkabeus

*Halloween 2010*

These costumes I got at SpiritHalloween.com and my daughter and I had a blast. We were really scaring the kids. I had to remove the mask, just to let this one little girl see that we were not real.


----------



## Darkabeus

Use the insert image button (looks like a little mountain) instead of the attach.


----------



## Wingeddeath243

Silent Hill 2 Nurse costume I made for halloween last year. I ended up finding out 3 months before halloween last year that there was going to be an anime convention, first ever, in our area. It was like double good news lol. Made everything myself except the tights and shoes. Those were just dyed and/or roughed up by me. The pipe was PVC and painted with acrylic to give it more of an aged appearance. The mask was made with plaster strips and took a couple weeks to complete (If not longer lol). I burned the bottom of the dress and also added a remandment notice from the game as a "name badge". The nurses in the game don't actually have names so I figured i'd just use that remandment notice.
















back view of the dress:


----------



## shrinkled

Very very nice silent hill nurse costume! We'd match quite well


----------



## Wingeddeath243

shrinkled said:


> Very very nice silent hill nurse costume! We'd match quite well


Lol really? You made one too? :3


----------



## shrinkled

Not exactly, I was Pyramid Head!


----------



## Wingeddeath243

shrinkled said:


> Not exactly, I was Pyramid Head!


:O! Hurray! There apparently was one at the anime convention i was at but we missed each other lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark, they're not showing up.
winged, that turned out good. scares the crap outta me


----------



## MissMandy

View attachment 6933


Holy crap! This looks so much like Linda Blaire. Awesome job!


----------



## MissMandy

Dragonryder said:


> Love it. I really like the obscure costumes. Truly creative. Well done!!!


Return of the Living Dead?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Loving the Silent Hill costumes... my fave game series! Great Pyramid head and nurse!! Those two are the ones that always freaked me out the most.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodness, that does look like linda blair. that movie terrified me in my younger days.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I don't know if my drawings would count in this thread, but I don't have any actual costumes made from them yet. Here's the link to my album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bunnymummy-albums-my-costume-drawings.html

Oh, yeah. The originals I've colored.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> oh my goodness, that does look like linda blair. that movie terrified me in my younger days.



That movie still terrifies me lol


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## MissMandy

Is this you, Tumblindice? I friggen hate chainsaws lol


----------



## hallorenescene

MissMandy said:


> That movie still terrifies me lol


truth be known, me too

tumblin, i love that prop, and somehow i figured you for a gun guy, not a chainsaw. nice photo though. 

nah miss mandy, that's not what the real tumblin looks like, he's in costume. 
just joking.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Darkabeus said:


> These costumes I got at SpiritHalloween.com and my daughter and I had a blast. We were really scaring the kids. I had to remove the mask, just to let this one little girl see that we were not real.



These are GREAT! Looks like something my daughter and I would love to do.


----------



## MissMandy

[QUOTE nah miss mandy, that's not what the real tumblin looks like, he's in costume. just joking.[/QUOTE]

LOL just a wittle Halloween humor


----------



## hallorenescene

dark, i love that photo. your costumes are awesome. very scary and yet kid friendly. the decor set up is very sweet too. i bet you had a blast. scared some kids good. lol.


----------



## Tumblindice

MissMandy said:


> Is this you, Tumblindice? I friggen hate chainsaws lol


That is me sweetie, the mask got stuck to my face. LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Tumblindice said:


> That is me sweetie, the mask got stuck to my face. LOL


LOL did it really or are you just being a buster?


----------



## Tumblindice

MissMandy said:


> LOL did it really or are you just being a buster?


Nope its true, cost me my job, girl friend, family etc... It has led to a new career as an extra in the "Wrong Turn" movies.


----------



## MissMandy

Tumblindice said:


> Nope its true, cost me my job, girl friend, family etc... It has led to a new career as an extra in the "Wrong Turn" movies.


Oh c'mon now LOL


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## 22606

I did not realize that this thread was still going strong... Neat pics of your costumes, all


----------



## krypt_angel20

*Pregnant Zombie 2010*

*Here is my costume from last year... I was 8 months Pregnant and did the whole Pregnant Zombie... People were grossed out and FREAKED out where-ever I went... It took 2 hours to get the head right but WELL worth the trouble!!*


----------



## MissMandy

That is fantastic, krypt! LOL


----------



## GiggleFairy

krypt that is AWESOME! Now somebody tell me you can "buy" a costume better than that! I think not! FA-BOO-LOUS!


----------



## 22606

Very unique, krypt_angel20. Nice job


----------



## MHooch

krypt: Now *that's* what I'm talkin' about!!!!!!



I love a costume that is a little "out there" and that one is way out. Perfect.


----------



## krypt_angel20

Thanks everyone!! I really was happy how it turned out and trust me I got ALOT of comments about it... from how it was NOT cool to Awsome...


----------



## hallorenescene

well, i'll say you did a heck of a good job on the costume krypt, even though it's a little out there for me personally, it still was well put together


----------



## OMGDan

i'm the clown


----------



## hallorenescene

dan, nice clown costume. right up my alley


----------



## 22606

Still going? Great costumes


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I'm thinking about dressing up as a vampire with something like this as a costume. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75921052/custom-vampire-queen-of-bloody-hearts

I usually take my kids trick or treating and then hand out candy. It's pretty expensive tho so if you have any opinions I'd love to hear them.
CaliforniaGirl


----------



## Miss Phantom

Warning...the following website is NAUGHTY. But, I think if you wore a black skirt under this bustle and then got a corset to go over a blouse, you could pull it off.

http://www.amiclubwear.com/clothing-skirt-m-a1698black.html#


OR this

http://www.amazon.com/Gothic-Long-Fishtail-Black-Skirt/dp/B002675758


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Awesome links. THanks =)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

whoa check this out http://www.amazon.com/Gothic-Victorian-Tiered-Cabaret-Jacket/dp/B0050PQOB4/ref=pd_sbs_misc_5


----------



## Exotic Seamstress




----------



## hallorenescene

wow exotic, i loved the movie roger rabbit. you did great on the jessica look. and your even prettier as a brunett, nice costumes. i take it you made them?


----------



## vkrivak

Last years. Now, I'm starting to work on this years costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh vkr, that is one wicked costume. you really played it up good


----------



## OctoberDream

Sweet wonder woman custome. Home made?
By your screen name I would guess so. I think its a lot better then the one they are using in the new movie.


----------



## dee97dar




----------



## hallorenescene

dee, that looks painful, you did one heck of a job


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Boom! What an awesome first post, dee97dar! Very convincing!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

GobbyGruesome said:


> Boom! What an awesome first post, dee97dar! Very convincing!  Welcome to the site!


I second that!


----------



## Deathbat

GobbyGruesome said:


> Boom! What an awesome first post, dee97dar! Very convincing!  Welcome to the site!


I third that!


----------



## dee97dar

hallorenescene said:


> dee, that looks painful, you did one heck of a job


thanks sooo much for the comments! 
i burned the shirt just before i left and had the aroma all night.
it was tons of fun to do and i am going to do something like it this year as well!


----------



## scottfamily5

Here I am last year as a vampire






Jalesa


----------



## scottfamily5

Sychoclown where did you find the lime green hair?


Jalesa


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Looks awesome scottfamily5! Those contacts really make a difference (those are contacts, right?  )

Aroma? Hmmm. Never incorporated smell into a costume before...not intentionally.  Great idea dee97dar! Can't wait to see this year's costume.


----------



## kMG

*2010 Costume*

My husband and I were Katy Perry and Snoop Dogg from Katy's video "California Girls". I made my costume and my mom made my husband's suit. I loved these costumes! My daughter was the Queen of Hearts from the Newer Alice in Wonderland. And yes, that is her real hair!! lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

scot, a taste for flesh you have huh? you look great. are those contacts hard to see out of? they look creepy.
kmg, your costumes are awesome.


----------



## dee97dar

kMG said:


> My husband and I were Katy Perry and Snoop Dogg from Katy's video "California Girls". I made my costume and my mom made my husband's suit. I loved these costumes! My daughter was the Queen of Hearts from the Newer Alice in Wonderland. And yes, that is her real hair!! lol.



kMG! 
i absolutely LOVE your costumes! The Katy Perry one is just amazing. It looks just like the video!


----------



## BrahmaBabe

*Reno 911 - Lt. Dangle and Deputy Johnson*

Lt. Dangle and Deputy Johnson from 2010. It was our first party...and we aren't doing it again..we actually had way to many people!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

brahm, you guys look good. what! way to many perople? how can that be? i wasn't there so i thought you didn't have enough. lol.


----------



## BrahmaBabe

hallorenescene said:


> brahm, you guys look good. what! way to many perople? how can that be? i wasn't there so i thought you didn't have enough. lol.


well...I think it was just that I ended up being a maniac...worrying about everyone...and it got too hot in the house (Florida)...This year we're just gonna bar hop or party hop...we thought about doing one this year but we are "family planning" and thought we'd save the money..plus...we'd have to do it bigger and better than last year...and last year was pretttty big...I need to add photos to my album...I love this forum!


----------



## kMG

Thanks guys! They were so much fun to make. Now, what to be this year?!?!


----------



## eberphoto

*Last years costume*








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Ilean

LOVE LOVE LOVE! Good job. The good photos helped. Do you actually work at an airport?


----------



## hallorenescene

that is one grossly fine costume. the brains topped it off. i had a girlfriend that directed airplanes in at an airport.


----------



## kingcoop80

ME AND WIFEY OVER THE YEARS


----------



## eberphoto

No. It was just an Idea I came up with.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/ExoticSeamstress


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Jessica R*


----------



## hallorenescene

king, those are some extremly nice costumes. you guys look great


----------



## TrickRTreater

http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/130/photo49vn.jpg

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6282/photo50y.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2238/photo51m.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

hhmmmm, no head, and 2 pictures alike. okay, nice knife


----------



## Tumblindice

hallorenescene said:


> hhmmmm, no head, and 2 pictures alike. okay, nice knife


----------



## TrickRTreater

Two pictures alike?

No head because only everything below the neck is complete.

Part 3 Jason Voorhees.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i'm not into the jason movies so i didn't know. looks good then. you need a mask right? or are you going to paint your face?


----------



## Faery_Tales

Here is our 2010 costumes. I was a vampire and my husband was my victim. This year I think we're going to do flapper/gangster costumes and buy them since I'm so behind on Halloween this year due to traveling to Lithuania.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think a mobster and his maul would be a good idea faery, your hubby looks like he's way tramasized by that bite. lol. nice costumes you guys


----------



## MountainDemon

HolyCrap!! I think i'm in love!! hahaha.. AWESOME costumes!!


----------



## kingcoop80

hallorenescene:1133682 said:


> king, those are some extremly nice costumes. you guys look great


 thank u very much !!!


----------



## MountainDemon

New to the Forum. SO GLAD I found this place. Finally peeps that think there should be a halloween once a month. Here are some of my costumes..

Gargoyle Costume for 07
View attachment 18090


Devil Costume for 08 & 09
View attachment 18091

View attachment 18092


Werewolf Costume for 2010
View attachment 18095


----------



## hallorenescene

mountain, those are some nice costumes. i'm not much into masks, but those are exceptions. your werewolf costume really rocks. i bet it was hot wearing all that fur


----------



## Faery_Tales

Those are some pretty insane costumes Mountain. Do you mold the masks yourself or are they bought?


----------



## MountainDemon

Faery_Tales said:


> Those are some pretty insane costumes Mountain. Do you mold the masks yourself or are they bought?


Have only bought them so far, but have been looking into doing them myself.


----------



## THEJOKER

this is my costumes hope you like <3


----------



## hallorenescene

the joker, your costumes are amazing. very nice poses as well


----------



## THEJOKER

*yay*

thanks alot ^^


----------



## christmascandy1

*Awesome...*

^^^ agreed...and i love your poses 2...u r going to b a Hit!!!


----------



## clarkkami

*Troll Costume*

I ran out of time on the costume part, but I think I got the makeup down pretty good. I was sad when I went to the halloween party, because none of my friends talked to me. I found out later no one recognized me So here is my before and after


----------



## hallorenescene

clark, that's quite the transformation. you did a great job. who would have known it was you!


----------



## paris1933

Not sure exactly how to do this so it may go all wrong... lol. This is only my 2nd post on here but HOPEFULLY these will be a couple of pics of myself from the last couple of Halloweens along with my younger bro in one pic! I'm the Devil, The Crow & The Mad Hatter.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow paris, those are great makeup jobs on both you and your brother. i even like the masked picture. my fave pic...the crow.


----------



## Shannie-Boo

For our 2010 party I was a Geisha. I bought a kimono bolt from a Japanese kimono website and made the kimono. I styled 2 cheap black wigs into a katsura (geisha wig). I made the kanzashi (fabric flowers) for my hair, and I made the ogi-bira (metal fan) from an old shasta can. After all that work, I was so rushed to get dressed before the party, I put everything on the wrong side! I hear it's bad luck to wear your kimono the wrong way! Oh, well, so far I've been OK.


----------



## paris1933

Thanks for the compliments!  Hopefully this years effort ( an evil clown for me ) will match up to the last couple! Just need to decide how I'm gonna do my makeup this year! ( always a worrying thing for a bloke to announce! lol )


----------



## THEJOKER

new pitcures will come 
does anyone know where i can buy really tall boots i mean really tall! because drywall stilts is too dangerous please help!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Did someone say . . . EVIL CLOWN??? *ears perk up*

I'm doing that as well.


----------



## paris1933

Excellent!! That means someone I can steal *cough* sorry, share good ideas with!!  lol


----------



## hallorenescene

shannie, you look great. i sew, i love to sew, i see you are very good it. i didn't know that about the wrong side. and i love oriental items. i have a doll collection, and quite a few oriental dolls are participants. the last doll i made was made out of oriental material. i love her.
paris, clowns are awesome, and look at my avatar, i'm ...jester girl. can't wait to see what your clown costume looks like
joker, jack is an awesome character to imitate. 
giggles, if you click on my sinature, you can go to my photobook, and see caulrophobia, the year i did clowns if you want ideas.


----------



## THEJOKER

does anyone know about really tall boots i can buy please help


----------



## demuroj

Me as the Frankenstein Monster at the Monster Bash . All Fx Make Up By Ron Chamberlain.


----------



## hallorenescene

demur, that is a really good job. you look like a peacefully sleeping monster.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Me and my oldest son a couple of years back. Have not dressed up for the last couple of years...


----------



## hallorenescene

night, what a handsome guys you both make. everyone could love the little guy, but the big guy, only a fellow halloweener could love. lol. you guys look great


----------



## Halloweenie1

Mindcrime said:


> How did your costume turn out this year?
> 
> Here's my 7', 3" Scarecrow:


WoW! Very cool!...........and I love the fortune teller & Charlie Brown! So cute!


----------



## xena10ares

HELLO everyone! I am new to the site and thought i would share my costume from the past few years!

I have had a yard haunt for quite some time, my team consists of myself, my younger sister, and my brother in law who is married to the non participating sister ahaha, and a few friends, in 2009 the theme became "Clown House" 

Here is a picture of my clown from 2009, i am the one on the stilts








And here is a group shot of us before nightfall when the real fun begins









Now here is last years costume, which is the same clown....i just upgraded the costume quite a bit!

























and here is our group shot from last year









I will have a picture of this years updated costume in the next few weeks.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

The upgrades to the stilt clown costume are awesome! The top hat adds even more height. Great haunt!


----------



## xena10ares

yes! that was the idea behind the hat...to stretch out my height even more! im about 5'10, the stilt are about 3 feet tall so i am about 9 feet tall halloween night.


----------



## OctoberDream

xena10ares said:


> HELLO everyone! I am new to the site and thought i would share my costume from the past few years!
> 
> I have had a yard haunt for quite some time, my team consists of myself, my younger sister, and my brother in law who is married to the non participating sister ahaha, and a few friends, in 2009 the theme became "Clown House"
> 
> Here is a picture of my clown from 2009, i am the one on the stilts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a group shot of us before nightfall when the real fun begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is last years costume, which is the same clown....i just upgraded the costume quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is our group shot from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a picture of this years updated costume in the next few weeks.



That's just creepy. Great job.


----------



## hallorenescene

xena, WOW! i love clowns, and your costumes are fabulous. you with your height must scare the weebies out of kids. i see you even painted the ends of your fingers black, i even think that is a creepy cool added touch. i did a clown theme a few years ago, and it was a smash. thanks for the pics. I LOVE THEM


----------



## xena10ares

Thanks! yes the clowns are feared by all i think! ahahaha! do you have pictures of you clowns? i would really like to see them!


----------



## 22606

xena10ares said:


> Thanks! yes the clowns are feared by all i think! ahahaha! do you have pictures of you clowns? i would really like to see them!


Nah, they don't get to me You and the rest of the posse look great. I've got some of my clown look (no comments from the peanut gallery) in my 'self pics' album.

Everyone's costumes look marvelous


----------



## Greikate

There are some very talented people here!!


2010, I was the Devil in disguise. Wanted the full black out contacts so bad, but... $$$.

































































2011... Grim Reaper!


----------



## 22606

Your costume looks great, Greikate


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Here are some of my past costumes  *


----------



## KimmyBlanks

xena10ares said:


> HELLO everyone! I am new to the site and thought i would share my costume from the past few years!
> 
> I have had a yard haunt for quite some time, my team consists of myself, my younger sister, and my brother in law who is married to the non participating sister ahaha, and a few friends, in 2009 the theme became "Clown House"
> 
> Here is a picture of my clown from 2009, i am the one on the stilts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a group shot of us before nightfall when the real fun begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a picture of this years updated costume in the next few weeks.


*This is awesome!!! It's soo great that you have family and friends involved!! I wish you lived close to me! I would totally come check out your home haunt! GREAT job!*


----------



## 22606

KimmyBlanks, those are awesome. I particularly like the last one


----------



## KimmyBlanks

Garthgoyle said:


> KimmyBlanks, those are awesome. I particularly like the last one


*Thank you soo much!! The last picture was from my Halloween party last year! My mom made the whole costume part and helped me w/ my makeup  I throw a HUGE Halloween party every year w/ over a 100 people! We have tons of fun, food, prizes, and I even have custom made huge trophies for the costume contest winners! It's an awesome time! *


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Here are some of my sisters past Halloween costumes  Because the competition is soo stiff every year for the BEST Costume at my annual Halloween party that has over 100 people there, she goes ALL out every year and kicks some serious A$$  *


----------



## hallorenescene

greakate, your costume is very pretty. you make a very good diguised devil


----------



## hallorenescene

kimmy, i'll pass on the first costume, it's pretty good, but not all at once. it's okay really, lol. all the rest of your costumes rock. your mummy one the most, i love the nose, it's great. you have some very nice make up work done on your face. 
your sister does a nice job too! you guys really know how to put a costume together.


----------



## Dark Passenger

Great costumes, everyone. I don't scare easily, but those clown costumes are doing the trick. Well done.


----------



## Glockink

Heres a Few of mine...


----------



## hallorenescene

glock, you have some very nice costumes. there is a mask thread, you should post your mask pics there


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Thank you!  Yea my family is pretty awesome... they fully support my Halloween obsession & really get into it! They come up w/ some AMAZING ideas! I am soo happy that I have a husband who is soo supportive and loves anything that I have a passion for *


----------



## freudstein

I am SO jealous of your mask collection!! The only one I have is Michael Myers!


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*These are just a few of my Masks from my collection  *


----------



## Darkabeus

Glockink that is an awesome mask collection!


----------



## hallorenescene

kimmy, nice masks. is that a ventriloquist dummy to the left in the picture?


----------



## KimmyBlanks

hallorenescene said:


> kimmy, nice masks. is that a ventriloquist dummy to the left in the picture?


*Thank you!! Yep!! That's my Ventriloquist dummy named Sampson! *


----------



## hallorenescene

did he come that scary, or did someone modify him? he's pretty creepy. he looks similar to the charley mc carthy's. i have a few dummy's. charley, lester, 2 tess, a hobo, and bozo. they scare my grandchildren


----------



## whynotgrl666

That third picture just....wow. but what was the character ? whatever it was i heartily approve!


----------



## Glockink

whynotgrl666 said:


> That third picture just....wow. but what was the character ? whatever it was i heartily approve!


Which picture are you referring to?


----------



## KimmyBlanks

hallorenescene said:


> did he come that scary, or did someone modify him? he's pretty creepy. he looks similar to the charley mc carthy's. i have a few dummy's. charley, lester, 2 tess, a hobo, and bozo. they scare my grandchildren


*Yep! Sampson came that way... I got him as a Xmas gift  I don't have your typical Xmas... mine is a Halloween Xmas *


----------



## KimmyBlanks

whynotgrl666 said:


> That third picture just....wow. but what was the character ? whatever it was i heartily approve!


*Hey Whynot... Were you asking me? Just wasn't sure *


----------



## paris1933

Awesome troll makeup Clarkkami!!  For some reason it reminds me of Hoggle from Labyrinth if you've seen that film??


----------



## Zartog

I made these costumes for my friends and I. We went to the street fair in West Hollywood as Illegal Aliens.


----------



## dixiemama

Last year I was a goth girl and my hubby was Dog the Bounty Hunter lol.






. I have also attached a photo of the whole family from 2008, i'm satan, hubs is Ghost Rider, daughter pirate, and sister and BIL also dressed up. Fun stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

zar, i love your bugeyes. cute costumes
dixie, wicked costumes. you got a couple of little cuties there too.


----------



## Zartog

*Dog*

DixieMama, Great goth girl, but why didn't you go as Beth??? A wig and some nails...tah dah!!

BTW, I designed your daughter's pirate costume. I used to design costumes for Disguise. Fun pic!



dixiemama said:


> Last year I was a goth girl and my hubby was Dog the Bounty Hunter lol.
> View attachment 92341
> . I have also attached a photo of the whole family from 2008, i'm satan, hubs is Ghost Rider, daughter pirate, and sister and BIL also dressed up. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 92349


----------



## Zartog

Thanks, Jester Girl! The street scene in West Hollywood attracts like 250,000 people, and it's a LOT of walking! I wanted to design something easy to wear and I'm not afraid of a little controversy. I mean, it's Halloween! The WeHo cops loved posing with us!


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks for the comments  but sorry, I'm not sure who Beth is? LOL. 
As for the Pirate costume, great job designing! That sounds like a really cool job! My middle daughter is wearing it this year so we are getting lots of use out of it.


----------



## Zartog

Beth is Dog's wife! hee hee! You need a platinum wig, sorta 80s style, with a pouffy top. And really big boobs, a couple of pillows if you're anything under an H cup. You need nails, too, French. She sometimes wears fingerless gloves when she's sporting her glock (she's got to protect the mannie, ya know)!

I like it that you're recycling the costumes, it's green for the environment and all, but I'd like to keep my job! My job is to get you to go out and buy more costumes!


----------



## dixiemama

Oh DUH! I didn't know DOG'S wife's name LOL! Keep on making those awesome costumes and we will keep on buying them, I promise! 

Happy Halloween


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Dr.Decker from Nightbreed


----------



## dixiemama

WOW that is WAY COOL! How did you get that "potato sack" to mold to your head so well?


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

itas just glued to another latex mask underneath


----------



## TheCostumer

Looks great Peter Pipeher.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Keep it pipin!


----------



## hallorenescene

peter, that is a very unsettling costume. did you make it. zippers are hard to do. looks good, but scares the crap out of me


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Yeah I made it...I knew when I chose this costume many wouldn't know what it was.. Its DrDecker from the movie Nightbreed..thanks,its suppose to scare the crap out of you lol


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i can see where a lot wouldn't know the costume. they're probably like me, scared of that kind of movie. well, you did a good job making it. if you were in a haunted house and came after me, with a saw, i would flee. yikes.


----------



## Millsman

My costume for this year. Pluto from The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh millsman, that is so real. very scary. good job


----------



## DeathDealer

I finished my 89 Kevin Flynn jacket (from Tron: Legacy) tonight.


















Light Disk and hub I finished a while ago.
http://members.cox.net/bstimson/disk2.WMV


----------



## hallorenescene

nice jacket, guess i never saw the movie. did you make it from scratch or just add touches to it?


----------



## DeathDealer

Thank you. 

I just added the EL trim pieces to an existing jacket that is something of a hybrid between the jacket Flynn wore in the movie and the armor worn by other characters.


----------



## joshspiderman

Heres some of my past costumes




































This year Im doing wolverine


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Very nicely done, joshspiderman. Seeing all the cosplayers (esp. when it's done well) is always a fun part of attending the various comic-cons.


----------



## hallorenescene

josh, some nice costumes. the first one though is really over the top. one wicked costume. bet the hands were tiring, but they sure give the creep factor


----------



## ds6191

This thread is going on for 3 years!!!!!!!! Love it. Millsman can I borrow you for my haunt. It looks just like the real thing,great job.


----------



## The Real Joker

*let's put a smile on that face! ... Me as the Joker*

Here is a quick teaser, minus the long purple coat...too hot to wear it, LOL 
Makeup took an hour, scars just painted on, as they take about 35-45 minutes from scratch...liquid latex, rigid collidion and pulled cotton.

Went to a local comic book convention last Sat., Oct. 15th, had a lot of folks ask me to pose with them.
Here is the only pic I had the chance to get with my camera phone ... one of the Japanese drummers.

I will add another pic when I get the chance. Going to another event tomorrow (Halloween sale at a local comic book shop)
Until then...enjoy!


----------



## Empty_W

Here is my almost complete costume for this year.


----------



## RCIAG

I think I'll go with Sexy Inexplicable Melancholy or maybe Sexy Hungry Man Dinner!


----------



## 22606

I missed a ton, didn't I? Great costumes, everybody


----------



## hallorenescene

you look great joker. have fun at the convention
emptyw, you look really good. menacing is good right. your make up you did very well
rciag, are you saying you're wearing only a pair of boots?


----------



## Zombie Sniper

Me from a recent Zombie walk.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, that took a lot of fine painting. really looks good.


----------



## Terror Tom

Here's my 21 year old daughter's fallen angel costume.



















On a side note, she agreed with me that most of the current costumes offered at the Halloween stores looked "trampy". Makes a parent proud when good taste prevails!!!!


----------



## kloey74

Terror Tom: you did a great job raising her! I shudder when I see some costumes. Halloween doesn't have to mean tramp time.


----------



## hallorenescene

terrortom, very classy costume. and lace is timeless.


----------



## Lil Spook

Me on the left, daughter of a friend on the right 












Party was last night and it was a blast


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> you look great joker. have fun at the convention
> emptyw, you look really good. menacing is good right. your make up you did very well
> rciag, are you saying you're wearing only a pair of boots?


Thanks! I had a blast! Here is my completed costume from the 22nd...I only kept the long purple coat on for a few minutes, as the temperature was close to 80 by noon :O
I had a lot of compliments, and even more photo ops! I can't wait to wear it again this weekend to Shooter's for their Halloween Party on the 29th 






​


----------



## Halloweenie1

MountainDemon said:


> New to the Forum. SO GLAD I found this place. Finally peeps that think there should be a halloween once a month. Here are some of my costumes..
> 
> Gargoyle Costume for 07
> View attachment 18090
> 
> 
> Devil Costume for 08 & 09
> View attachment 18091
> 
> View attachment 18092
> 
> 
> Werewolf Costume for 2010
> View attachment 18095


MountainDemon, you are the "beast"! Love your costumes!  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

eberphoto said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow! Super costume....very clever! Although, I would not want to see what happened to the plane this guy marshalled.  H1


----------



## nfmmalice

KimmyBlanks said:


> *These are just a few of my Masks from my collection  *
> View attachment 85913


I have the Two Serial Killer Masks in the middle as well... I painted the left one up as a Clown.. it came out pretty creepy. Maybe I'll post Pics tomorrow. =)


----------



## joshspiderman

*Quick teaser of my wolverine, have all my clothing, props. steel claws, dog tags, indian belt buckle, replica leather belt. now Its just growing out the rest of my chops and doing a test stylizing for hair on thursday.*


----------



## The Real Joker

joshspiderman said:


> *Quick teaser of my wolverine, have all my clothing, props. steel claws, dog tags, indian belt buckle, replica leather belt. now Its just growing out the rest of my chops and doing a test stylizing for hair on thursday.*
> 
> View attachment 96201


That's pretty cool...looks very accurate


----------



## snowbaby

we had our adult Halloween party this past weekend. I think it was a success!


----------



## portia319

We went as Bert and Mary Poppins last weekend.


----------



## brew8354

Here is my husband's and my costume from this year, I was Ginger, a playboy bunny working at a club in the sixties and my husband was Hugh Hefner. We had our party on the 22nd, but I will wear this again on Saturday the 29th to go out. I will be a Valkyrie (costume I wore in 2009) for a party and to go out on Friday.


----------



## hallorenescene

portia, nice costumes. an all time awesome movie


----------



## 22606

Great getups, everyone


----------



## Halloweenie1

Your costumes and makeup are FABULOUS! You guys did a great job.... Love it!  H1



snowbaby said:


> View attachment 96216


----------



## maximumsportz

First year in my Jason Vs costume:


----------



## 22606

You make a great Jason, maximumsportz


----------



## hallorenescene

works for me maxi. i'm terrified


----------



## maximumsportz

Thanks guys!


----------



## siquisiri

This is my first post!!!.. Heres my 2011 costume!.., (the skunk is the wifey, lol)
- The Mask is from Spirits Halloween Store, i repainted the mask, and added lighted eyes
- The suit was made by my wife
- The hands and feet are from halloween adventures store which i added fur too. The feet are glued onto saome old shoes
- hope you enjoy....
- The mask, handsand feet, and fur for suit set me back... only $ 85!


----------



## Nobtis

*Killer From Hostel 2...*

I forgot how to share a picture, so please click the link below to see my costume for this year....


----------



## Nobtis

Hey Guys,
I wanted to be something different this year... Something I haven't seen anyone else be yet. So I decided to be one of the killers as seen in "Hostel 2". The leather apron used in the movie was quite costly... The cheapest one I could find was $239, so I ordered a $12 "Fetish Black Apron" from Amazon & used my belt from the Renaissance Faire. For my head, I wore a black swimming cap and a fetish mask. Then I wore black jeans, black boots, an orange shirt and my gauntlet gloves (also borrowed from my Renaissance costume)... It's not 100% accurate, but for a fairly cheap cost, I had a costume that was original & people easily recognized:


http://good-times.webshots.com/phot...4/84/5/13/88/2499513880106925149cHDrVd_th.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

siq, both your costume and your wifes turned out very well. i assume your wife made hers too? fur is a bearcat to work [sew]. you both did some nice work. 
nobtis, i didn't see the movie, but i bet your costume did look good like the movie. i think it was very clever how you worked it all together. way to go, and a very nice costume


----------



## Nobtis

Thank you very much!


----------



## Luckys13

*Zombie!!!!!!!!*

my zombie pic this year, used cool contacts the rest is home made stuff and some cheap makeup...... I LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## Monkey of Death

Here's my zombie nurse from Silent Hill. A friend threw down the gauntlet by telling me he could always spot me no matter what my costume was since he only had to look for the tall guy in the scary costume. So this was my solution! It was a really fun costume to do, but it was kind of a pain to get into and make look real (being a 6'2" guy doesn't help  ).


----------



## Techy101

I'm not wearing it, but this is my magic mirror costume. The "puppets" can talk, change expressions, and look around. Since I didn't have anyone to film me operating it the masks just float there. Rest assured though, this is a fully wearable costume. Build thread is HERE


----------



## RallyeXpress

Here is the start of my Clown costume for this year. I am still waiting on my new leather clown shoes to arrive. I will post a picture with my complete out fit this weekend. I still have to color the top of the wig skull cap flesh color.

RallyeX


----------



## 22606

All of the costumes look great

Monkey, please don't take this the wrong way, but you make a good woman How many men did you have hitting on you?


----------



## sandman78

This is my medieval Hell Hound costume for this year


----------



## hallorenescene

lucky13, very good makeup job. yikes
holy goodness monkey, i'd buy you were a girl. that is awesome on the costume. so did you fool him? bet you did
techy, that is a very unique costume. i like it a lot
rally, i love clowns, but yours looks lethal. nice costume.
garth, good question to monkey.
sandman, your costume is wonderful too. 
boy would i hate to be the judge of these costumes.


----------



## Monkey of Death

Garthgoyle said:


> Monkey, please don't take this the wrong way, but you make a good woman How many men did you have hitting on you?


I didn't get hit on much, but I did get groped. A _*lot*_.... And mostly by the women. Which I have no real complaints about!


----------



## Isabella_Price

I made this back in June of 2010. People loved it.


----------



## Zombie Sniper

That's awesome........but stay away from my burger!


----------



## KenOnMaui

Me as Dracula


----------



## KenOnMaui

one more


----------



## hallorenescene

Monkey of Death said:


> I didn't get hit on much, but I did get groped. A _*lot*_.... And mostly by the women. Which I have no real complaints about!


so did they know you were a guy? did that guy figure out who you were? i can't believe that
hey isabella, nice to see you around again, it's been awhile. i love the costume you made. very top notch
ken, that's one heck of a scary shot you got there in the first pic. very nice.


----------



## Monkey of Death

hallorenescene said:


> so did they know you were a guy? did that guy figure out who you were? i can't believe that


The guy who made the comment was pretty uncertain / didn't know. And very uncomfortable until he figured it out as I stalked him around the party 

Once someone figures out who you are, it doesn't take long for word to spread, so the ladies knew who I was. Which is why they were so touchy-feely. They also seemed fixated on the breast prosthetic (see, it's not just us guys  ). I went with a prosthetic instead of a stuffed bra because I figured a little cleavage would sell the illusion better. And it worked pretty well! In all, it was a scary costume and I had a blast doing it, so I'd call it a success!


----------



## Edward

This is Kathy and I at our party last weekend. Louie XVI and Marie Atoinette Ghosts, check out the eyes, everyone said they made the costumes really creepy. Have fun this weekend at your haunts!


----------



## Atelier*Motives

A shot of the makeup for Spookfest tonight. My outfit was a late 40s early 50s black dress, and my mourning hat. It was so windy, my hair got all messed up and the gelatin started peeling.










And one funny one


----------



## hallorenescene

monkey, i'd call it a success too. bet that guy who made the comment was freaked at first you were stalking him. that is to fun. well, at least you know now how a woman feels to be groped. lol. 
edward, not just the eyes, the whole costumes are fabulous. all the ruffles and lace. very pretty material used as well. you guys are WOW! so did you buy or make those costumes? 
atelier, yikes, that's not a funny one, that is scary. both pics are good though. i think you should make them lenticular. they would be great


----------



## Stoo

I haven't really sorted a costume for myself this year, will no doubt end up using last years Zombie costume or my Ghostbuster costume, so just showing my 4 year old son's costume.

This year my son decided he wanted to be a Mummy (pretty straight forward and standard halloween choice I guess) , in his mind though Mummies have glowing eyes, so that had to be done too. At least this time he was recognised for what he was supposed to be and won "Best boys costume" at his school years Halloween disco. Of course there was only a handful of kids that didn't have store bought costumes, so extra credit must've been gained from the fact it was a bit different from the countless witches/devils/vampires.








Although he didn't like the attention he recieved from the pupils and from the parents taking photos on their phones while we were waiting for the doors to open into the disco, asking "Why are they all looking at me?" as he tried to hide behind my legs.


----------



## hallorenescene

stoo, that is one heck of a fine costume. how did you get the eyes to be like that, and him still see out.


----------



## Monkey of Death

Stoo, that mummy is *FANTASTIC*!! Truly awesome for a kids costume (and just awesome in general!) I wish my parents had been that into it when I was a kid!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Edward said:


> View attachment 97289
> This is Kathy and I at our party last weekend. Louie XVI and Marie Atoinette Ghosts...


I love your costumes!  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

sandman78 said:


> This is my medieval Hell Hound costume for this year
> 
> View attachment 97090


VERY scary!  H1


----------



## Dark Passenger

Edward said:


> View attachment 97289
> This is Kathy and I at our party last weekend. Louie XVI and Marie Atoinette Ghosts, check out the eyes, everyone said they made the costumes really creepy. Have fun this weekend at your haunts!


Oh my, that dress is absolutely stunning, and fit for a queen, dead or alive. You both look fabulous.


----------



## Stoo

hallorenescene said:


> stoo, that is one heck of a fine costume. how did you get the eyes to be like that, and him still see out.


The mask sits on his head so that his natural line of sight is set slightly below where the LEDs are situated. The LEDs _are_ in the eyeholes but right at the very top and are backed with black foam so no light is sent back towards his eyes. From inside he can hardly tell if the lights are on or off and to people looking at the mask the lights are bright enough to almost disguise his real eyes inside the mask. 

At first we tested the mask and I thought he may have problems with crashing into things (I know I have trouble when my peripheral vision is cut down) but he seemed happy enough chasing around after screaming kids so all is good.

It's really a simple costume and although it was a bit time consuming sewing strips of bandages it has been quite a popular costume. We've got one more kids halloween party tomorrrow and then trick or treating to be done, the 9V battery for the 2 LEDs seems to have plenty of life left in it for those two occasions.


----------



## 22606

Amazing costumes, everyone


----------



## jackied420

Our party was last night, and after coming down to the wire with the costume construction I was pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## scarey

I Hosted a Halloween party for work last night and went as a witch with a twist.... (my husband was an angry mob's man with a pitchfork)


----------



## scarey

Atelier:: Love the makeup! How do you do that with gelatin? I have been using liquid latex and my skin is not very happy at all. =) but so worth eerie factor.


----------



## hallorenescene

stoo, your cutting and sewing would be time consuming. very nice outfit. glad he won't be bumping into things.
jackied, that is a very pretty costume. did you make or buy. the hair piece too, did you make or buy?
scarey, i love your costume. nice twist on the witch. you poor thing, but yeah, it looks worth the look. sounds like your husband helped with the twist. who'sever pic that is of a skely looks good to. some nice drawing there


----------



## jackied420

hallorenescene,

Thanks! I made the hair piece out of Styrofoam, and a deconstructed wig, and I did a little beginners sewing on kimono, it gave me fits, but in the end I think it turned out nice.


----------



## Digital-Vrykolakas

I was a zombie (like always) this year for a dance on Friday and zombie walk on Saturday. I'm also reformatting the costume a bit and wearing it to class tomorrow...I'm looking forward to it. The makeup for the first photo took about 2 hours, while making the dog (3 years ago) took about a day. The makeup and prosthetic for the second photo took a little over three hours...which would have been like two hours without the ribs. I'm a bit bummed, because I could have done soooo much better, but I had a time limit...and I'm satisfied with how the makeup turned out. Yeah, my eye is blocked out. There was a hilarious lack of depth perception, and I had to be led around by my friends cane at the first event (it was a dance)















The story here was that I got mauled by my zombie dog (Biohazard, who is 3 years old tomorrow. He doesn't photograph well and I unfortunately don't have a better picture of us together...somehow.) and after I resurrected, I chopped off his head and I carry it with me as company. Won scariest costume at a local event.














I don't actually know what happened here, but I got 1st place at the Mt. Clemens zombie walk. I'd like to think it was a continuation of the first makeup.


----------



## hallorenescene

it did turn out nice. and i love how you constructed the hair.
digital, that is some very talented work. it makes me sick. i can see why you won contests. i like the added dog head.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r295/Mr_Mxyztplk/Halloween2011/IMG_0178.jpg


----------



## WickedBB70

This is what my son is gonna look like for school tomorrow. It ain't the whole costume, but I think the makeup is okay..... Please, don't call child services!!!!!!!


----------



## Atelier*Motives

scarey said:


> Atelier:: Love the makeup! How do you do that with gelatin? I have been using liquid latex and my skin is not very happy at all. =) but so worth eerie factor.


Thank you  I mixed two tutorials I found on youtube. I took unflavored gelatin, added the hot water, a little bit of flour, and some powdered foundation that matches my skin. I have a mild latex allergy so I was terrified about using that on my face. My hands turned pink and swelled up a bit when I made bald caps last week. Lol. But the one thing I found with the gelatin, once it sets, it doesn't move well. It started peeling off my neck about 2 hrs after it set. But it washes off with hot water and soap.  

Applying gelatin and painting from this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpaSbbAoyuE

Making gelatin mix (used foundation instead of food coloring): http://www.youtube.com/user/fumsmusings#p/u/137/zFYXt93myng


----------



## Atelier*Motives

hallorenescene said:


> atelier, yikes, that's not a funny one, that is scary. both pics are good though. i think you should make them lenticular. they would be great


Maybe a little scary.  My son was scared until I had him poke at the gelatin on my nose after it set. Then he walked around the house going mommys wearing scary makeup. I hadn't thought about making a Lenticular before; is it hard to do?


----------



## Halloween Scream

My favorite costume yet! Homemade jellyfish complete with glowing bell and tentacles.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Love the jellyfish! Have you shared elsewhere on the forum how you made it?


----------



## Halloween Scream

Halloween Princess said:


> Love the jellyfish! Have you shared elsewhere on the forum how you made it?


Thank you so much! I haven't shared yet, I barely got it done in time for yesterday's party . Once things calm down in November I'd like to post some instructions.


----------



## mcajq

AHH! Totally sweet! I love it!


----------



## mcajq

You did a great job on your skin! I love it!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Halloween Scream said:


> Halloween Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jellyfish! Have you shared elsewhere on the forum how you made it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I haven't shared yet, I barely got it done in time for yesterday's party . Once things calm down in November I'd like to post some instructions.
Click to expand...

Sound like my husband. He was gluing the door on his time machine costume as the first guests arrived. I'll keep an eye out for you post.


----------



## 22606

Great new additions to the thread


----------



## dark_onyx1982

I was Princess Belle from Beauty and the Beast

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1593583376430&l=1714f2e12d


----------



## RedSonja

My fiance and I at our party last night....quite the odd couple!...Devo and Black Swan!!


----------



## CletusMusashi

Glenn Quagmire, from Family Guy. At least until I finally got tired of talking with rubber balls stuffed between my cheeks and molars. 
Eventually I spat them out and became Charlie Sheen. But for most of the night I was Quagmire.


----------



## ripped

Me Saturday night at our party/spook trail.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr mxyz, very cool picture. you guys look like you are truly enjoying your selves.
wicked, that is wicked. good job.
atiler, seems there is a tuitorial on this forum somewhere.
halloween, that's a very crafty costume. i love the tenacles
dark, that's a very pretty costume. you really do look like belle
redsonia, i guess i don't know who devo is, but a nice costume. now your swan costume is very pretty.
cletus, you look good. i like you talked with balls in your mouth. a nice touch.
ripped, you poor guy, looks like you went through a lot


----------



## ripped

Funny thing is there was some real blood from the thorn bushes I keep running into in the dark.lo


----------



## THEJOKER

here is my halloween costume this year 






























me as the joker and on the halloween party i was stopped a thousands of times to quote heath ledger XD but im a girl and cant his voice but i can his expressions and why so serious!

haa a hah ha ....


----------



## freudstein

I was Lily Munster this year, and my other half was Ghostface(but he changed into 2 Scary Movie masks throughout the night, to keep it fresh!)


----------



## Edward

Thanks Halloweenie1.


----------



## Edward

Thank you Dark Passenger for the kind words.


----------



## Edward

Super cool costume Halloweenie1, you'd be an asset to any haunt in that outfit!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

UnOrthodOx's 30 minute zombie makeup. 

Kyle had gone to bed saying he didn't want to dress up for school. He woke up 30 minutes early to wake me up, and said "make me a zombie". Having not really prepared ANYTHING for such a task, I just dug out and utilized whatever makeup we had on hand. Not my best work by any stretch, but considering...


----------



## hallorenescene

ripped, sounds like you really did go through a lot. so some of the costume was authentic. nothing like adding your own personal touches. lol. ouch

the joker, i didn't realize you were a girl. good job on the costume
frued, great choice of costume. i love lily. your boyfriends costume in nice too. cute idea him changing out through the night.

onorth, i bet your kid was thrilled. with that makeup, he probably stole the show


----------



## peagreen

Me in all my dead rocker glory!


----------



## dark_onyx1982

I think I figured out how to post my Belle costume here now


----------



## undead

*Zombie with stomach ache and cavities!!*

Happy halloween everyone!!
I share a couple of pics of Saturday party!!


----------



## Primrose

After 18,000 yards of nasty fraying green silk.....ta da! I have no idea how to get the image upright....view sideways!


----------



## foxfish

My devil...


----------



## foxfish

My witch...


----------



## alltogetherdead

Ursula 2006 daughter was The Little Mermaid
and yes that is MY hair... took 4 hours....





















2007 was all about Pirates







2008 Gangster & Flapper














2009 Season of the Witch & hubby as Mr. Clean














2010 party cancelled due to move
2011 Morton Salt Girl and Mayhem


----------



## hippieman556

good costumes


----------



## Terror Tom

Here's mine.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Foxfish, great makeup work!

Alltogether, LOVE the ursula!! Can't believe that is your hair.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Here are my two from this year. For a charity event & work, I was a cupcake. For my home party, Ariel.


----------



## bkr1969

*Cheap but Effective*

An $8 discount mask, green latex gloves from the hospital, $3 fake nail set (attached with hot glue...ow) and some black clothing. Only made 4 kids cry.


----------



## CrazyJay

"Killer Computer", "Killer Virus", "TV Man", "Evil Monitor". Whatever you want to call it this is mine lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

peagreen, that's a pretty cool rockers mask
undead, sorry bud, but i think you look dead. man, that is very good.
primrose, that's a very pretty costume. more to my taste.
foxfish, love the tuitorial.  however, i think no kisses for you in costume. you look handsomer in the before pic
altogether, your hair, makeup and outfit are all fabulous in pic 1. i got a kick out of mr clean. and the morton salt girl was very good. they were all nice costumes
terror tom, somehow i hope you're not a real dr. it looks like you might slip alot with the surgical knife. good costume
halloween princess, i love the cupcake. that is really cute
bkr, you would make me cry too. i like your coat
crazy jay, maybe you could say addictive computer. cute idea


----------



## CrazyJay

hallorenescene said:


> crazy jay, maybe you could say addictive computer. cute idea


Thanks, Hallorene :]


----------



## DannyDanger

As Xander Harris would say, "Call me the 2 dollar costume king baby!"

I re used my "Frankenstein" jacket from last year and bought some face paints for 2 bucks. And the Derby I had from my steampunk outfit. 

I wasn't necessarily "Billy" from "Dead Silence" but most people thought that. So I went with it. haha










I took this at the end of the night so one of my evil eyebrows was kinda smudged, but yeah


----------



## bl00d

zombie!
costume video


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Here is mine. Me and my hell hound


----------



## huggybear

phone pic but only one we had , no ones camera worked.


----------



## zombiemommy

This year I was an undead housewife from the 40's / 50's time frame. It was fun to go trick or treating and the guy at Family Video just stared at me the whole time I was there. ( Kinda creepy)


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock

Well, This year. I have to say is the first year I was ever ran to and had pictures taken. (Most just stopped in front of me and, me not being able to see them, I just kept walking towards them and they still don't move.. Good thing I had people there watching my front, back and sides!) The little kids just ran up to me after I had stopped walking and could just barely reach my hands. Adult's got just the costume, teens and little kids got the group pics. 

But as you can tell, The pants could of been much better. Will have to get some custom made pants if I was going to do this again. and definitely practice walking outside with the stilts and morphsuit on. It was a challenge, but I pulled off 2 streets before taking off the mask and just walking as a really tall person in a suit. (still got pictures. Wasn't the costume. It was the height.) 










If I could of got all the pictures that the other people were taking, the post would be a bit more interesting. But since I don't know them and don't feel like searching Facebook all over for pictures. This is all I have. Hopefully next weekend I will be putting it all back on and going to get some more pictures taken.


----------



## hallorenescene

danny, i didn't see dead silence, but i like your outfit. so if that isn't who you were trying to be, who were you then. to me you look like an evil ventriloquist puppet
sleeper, you look dead and evil. nice job and you sidekick is adorable
huggy, glad you got one pic, you guys look good
zombie, i think the hair and outfit really nailed the era. and you make a very pretty undead housewife
howling, i don't know how you pulled it off for 2 blocks, or after for that matter. that is a chalenging outfit and very impressive. i always love to see people on stilts and cool costume


----------



## 22606

The costumes all look great. Nice work, everyone

Here is mine:


----------



## dafunk

This is my 2011 costume of this year some pics and one video 

















​


----------



## DannyDanger

hallorenescene said:


> danny, i didn't see dead silence, but i like your outfit. so if that isn't who you were trying to be, who were you then. to me you look like an evil ventriloquist puppet


Yeah I was just a basic evil dummy. But people associated evil dummy with Dead Silence I guess haha. I did watch that movie for inspiration though.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My costume for the adult party.


----------



## pitchforknumb

Awesome costumes everyone. Here be mine.


----------



## v_gan

I was Mr. Wilkins, from _Trick 'r Treat_! For those that have never seen the movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfPxLSHaHFY&feature=related















Here I am, poisoning my apples for the trick-or-treaters


----------



## v_gan

alltogetherdead said:


> Ursula 2006 daughter was The Little Mermaid
> and yes that is MY hair... took 4 hours....


This is the BEST Ursula costume I have ever seen! You did a really, really fantastic job on that! And Bravo for using your own hair instead of a wig!


----------



## DannyDanger

pitchforknumb said:


> Awesome costumes everyone. Here be mine.
> View attachment 99117


Awesome! Mr. Freeze right? Very cool!


----------



## pumpkin923

This year i was Janet Leigh from Psycho. Hope everyone had a great halloween


----------



## scarey

My Husband as Jack!...He was a hit, lots of pictures taken...and I was suprised how many younger children (8-9yrs old) knew who he was. He is on home made stilts (only one foot high--making him about 6'10), and the mask I made with paper mache.


----------



## MHooch

Here's a family shot: Best friend, Daughter, Me, Hubby. I am most proud of the daughter's Jessie costume, because I made the whole darn thing by hand. (Well, not the shirt and pants, but I did put the yellow yoke on the shirt, made the cuffs, and sewed those *&#@** chaps on a pair of jeans. Do you sense a little frustration with the chaps????  Oh yeah, and put the white trim around the hat.) I hadn't made her a costume since she was a wee little thing and it was one of the most fun things I did this Halloween season.  And I had a _BLAST_ as Marge Gunderson, even if only a handful of people knew who she was!!


----------



## MHooch

P.S. Jessie even had a pull string on the back of her shirt with a ring on it!


----------



## phillipjmerrill

Here are my wife and kids in their Day of The Dead Make up.


----------



## Jon

*Here we go!*

So here was my costume from this year! I won 1st at 2 different halloween parties with this costume. Hope you all like it!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i think you look the most handsome i have ever seen you. i like your costume
dafunk, that is an amazing costume. when you got by that car, well, if you had started ripping that car apart it would have been believeable, annnd, i would have changed the channel. i can't believe someone didn't call 911. when you went past that kid and he just sat there, you have blind kids in the neighborhood or what?
sublime, i bet you had no trouble making arrests.
pitchfork, that is a very nice costume. i like the glass mask
vgan, you get a little into halloween and tot's. looks to be a messy holiday for you. nice costume, and no, i didn't see the movie.
man scarey, your jack costume turned out great. the fact he could use stilts really sweetened the total effect.
pumpkin, yikes, that was a good movie. clever costume
hooch, what, no witch or harry potter this year! lol. i think you did fine on those --- chaps, the whole costume looked good. i think all the costumes look good. 
phillip, the faces are painted very nicly. who did the painting? pat them on the back
man jon, you deserve a prize. what won first? just the fact you managed with those horns should have won you first. nice job


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

HowlingMadMurdock that is probably hands-down one of the best Slenderman costumes I've seen. I would've been thrilled to run into you, especially considering I was dressed like this part of the day-








(nobody I'm aware of had any idea who I was, but they thought the mask was creepy so it was good enough.)

The rest of my time was spent looking like this-


----------



## dixiemama

That is amazing burned witch make up. Super creative too! Love the totally different take on it. Even did you legs and feet, nice touch for a complete look! Great job!


----------



## hallorenescene

don't work, is that one of those blank white masks and then you painted it. looks good. but next time someone wants the mask let them have it. no sense getting the sense knocked out of you. joking. the second look is good to. you look like the miilian dollar baby.


----------



## Halloweenie1

MHooch said:


> Here's a family shot: Best friend, Daughter, Me, Hubby. I am most proud of the daughter's Jessie costume, because I made the whole darn thing by hand. (Well, not the shirt and pants, but I did put the yellow yoke on the shirt, made the cuffs, and sewed those *&#@** chaps on a pair of jeans. Do you sense a little frustration with the chaps????  Oh yeah, and put the white trim around the hat.) I hadn't made her a costume since she was a wee little thing and it was one of the most fun things I did this Halloween season.  And I had a _BLAST_ as Marge Gunderson, even if only a handful of people knew who she was!!


*Love the costumes...you did a wonderful job on your daughter's.*  H1


----------



## GodOfThunder

Jon said:


> So here was my costume from this year! I won 1st at 2 different halloween parties with this costume. Hope you all like it!


HOLY COW!! Dude, that is spectacular!! I've always loved Legend and so seldom see anyone do this, much less to the absolute awesome way you did here. This is, no kidding, just flat out unbelievable!


----------



## GodOfThunder

True to my handle, I made it a KISS Halloween! Couple pics of me and one of my bride as well.


----------



## Halloweenie1

GodOfThunder said:


> True to my handle, I made it a KISS Halloween! Couple pics of me and one of my bride as well.


*WoW! Super awesome! I love it. You both look great.*  *H1*


----------



## dafunk

GodOfThunder said:


> True to my handle, I made it a KISS Halloween! Couple pics of me and one of my bride as well.


 this is a awesome couple costumes


----------



## JacobIrion

It was a big hit, took more pics then anything.


----------



## wristslitter

I went as Marilyn Manson, again, this time in New Orleans, was a great time, too great, Jack and Tequila shots,I fell asleep with a Pumpkin Pale, I didnt need to use it though.


----------



## RallyeXpress

Our costumes from this Halloween. We went to West Hollywood Street Carnival.

RallyeX

My wife as a Gothic nurse and me as a crazy clown.


----------



## kamanojk

Tell 'em Freddy sent ya'!


----------



## kamanojk

More from the Freddy Clan


----------



## joossa

Amazing costumes, guys!

Here's me and my kid brother:


----------



## joossa

Amazing costumes, guys!

Here's me and my kid brother:


----------



## hallorenescene

godofthunder, that is one awesome kiss costume. you did it up perfectly. your wife looks good too.
jacob, that looks like an awesome costume
hey wrist, nice to see you again, how you been? i see you are marilyn and in good form. interesting company there. nice prop too. glad you had fun but didn't have to use the pumpkin pail.
rally, your wifes costume is very nice. i like the stitches on her face. but i am more of a clown person and love your evil clown costume. i'll bet that guy in the next to the last picture is afraid of clowns. he sure is giving you the look. lol
cam, you got the freddy down good. the gals costumes are very nice too
joosa, nice and scary costumes. you have a nice cemetary going there too.


----------



## wristslitter

I been good hallo, I too am glad I didnt have to use the pail, I have alot of crap to do for my xmas display and Halloween weekend killed me, drinking for 4 nights straight staying out to 5am, 6am, 4:30am and finally Halloween night to 5am really did me in. Drinking a pumpkin pie coffee trying to wake up.


----------



## krypt_angel20

Here is My family all done up this year!! 

I was Little Red Riding Wolf! Complete with Granny's Head in My Basket! 





























Here I am with Granny Wolf! 










And Here are My Kids! Hit Girl, Spider Baby and Alien Guy!


----------



## Steph110

I decided to go as Lady Gaga this year & my husband was my body guard! lol


----------



## hallorenescene

krypt guy, nice costumes. i think you met your wolf. and those are some adorable kids. 
steph, nice job imitating lady gaga. i love her songs.
wristslitter, sounds like maybe you need to go back to bed. that's a lot of partying. hope you don't put some guts back in your pumpkin pail from drinking pumpkin coffee. lol. glad you're doing good. did you add anything to your display this year?


----------



## wristslitter

Hallo,yeah, I added a giant black and flourescent orange snake that will be swallowing a christmas tree, I made the concrete Zero tombstone, added 16 more channels to my light o rama, working on some more ideas too.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll check those props out. have you taken pics. i was showing the girls at work yesterday your haunt, and they were mesmerized. they said, no one around here decorates like that. what the fridge. lol. i've showed them pics of my haunt. well, maybe yours is more glittery. sounds like the stuff you're adding is going to be bonuses. sweet


----------



## mxcrnag20

a couple of quick shots of mine from the big night...we tried to get more during the evening, but every time we stopped, I got swarmed. I have children that are ToT's, so a few years back, we started filling our own bags with candy, and passing it out, as our own children were filling theirs up. It's always a good time. I'm definately going to miss it I think. 

anyway, PICS!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leving

Scarecrow can borrow some of mine !


----------



## robzilla69

Im the twister game ! A year off from makeup and masks! YESSSSS


----------



## hallorenescene

mxc, looks like a lot of fun. cute kids, and i love clowns. all adds up to a fun evening
leving, nice paint job and love the brains. very cool costume
rob, you need to talk to her and tell her you would like to have children some day. lol


----------



## Vlad Moldovan

Zombies


----------



## Lenore

So cool costumes everyone! I already miss Halloween.  Steph110, you really look like Gaga. I have also thought of dressing as her in some event tho I don't like her music or her at all. Just because I have been told so many times I look like her when I had a different hair style (different fringe actually). So I thought that fine, I'll give you Gaga then, lol. 

If you like to see mine and my boyfriends costumes this year, click this. That's my blog post about this year's Halloween. There are also English translations and you can click the pics to see them larger. 

edit. I also uploaded a collection of my costumes since 2008 on my Halloweenforum profile album. So check it if you like!


----------



## Sahri21

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Here is mine. Me and my hell hound


 The cute puppy kind of makes your costume ten times less scary.


----------



## x1lifex

my first post and first time finding this site! ITS AWESOME! every year we do a garage/yard haunt for the tot'ers but never get time to take too many pictures because were scrambling to get everything set up the day of halloween! But over the years we have went to a few parties and bars and i have a couple costumes to submit

at a house party i went as axl rose one year and fiancee as a tattoo'd groupie



























and to a bar the fiancee and i went as MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE (even passed slim jims out the whole night) and a sexy ref... Halloween is my favorite holiday and i would dress up everyday if i could!

its amazing with creativity and everyday things or a local salvation army the things you can buy and use .. for the record i had to use too pair of the sexy flashy underwear cuz i had to turn one pair around cuz they didnt fit right anyother way. no wonder why strippers dont stay dressed long hahahaha


----------



## xenomorph253

Greetings HF, I just found this site and thought I'd join in on the fun  As I don't dress up for Halloween, this year I made an exception on the day I started carving out the head of this particular favorite character. When I was all finished I showed up to 2 parties dress in it and the attention I received was overwhelming to say the least. I even won a few contests. I had so much fun posing and taking pictures with the kiddies  that I think I'll show up next year with, hopefully, some improvements. So in the meantime, here are some pics of this year's events.

Regards,


----------



## propboy

Me and my brother-in-law, I"m on the right


----------



## Darkabeus

xenomorph253 said:


> Greetings HF, I just found this site and thought I'd join in on the fun  As I don't dress up for Halloween, this year I made an exception on the day I started carving out the head of this particular favorite character. When I was all finished I showed up to 2 parties dress in it and the attention I received was overwhelming to say the least. I even won a few contests. I had so much fun posing and taking pictures with the kiddies  that I think I'll show up next year with, hopefully, some improvements. So in the meantime, here are some pics of this year's events.
> 
> Regards,


This costume is amazing!!! Did you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## kal5528

*Here's me*







Won Best Costume!!!!


----------



## xenomorph253

Darkabeus said:


> This costume is amazing!!! Did you buy it or make it yourself?


Thanks, made it mostly out of foam insulation tubes, noodle floats, sleeping mats. I casted the head from a foam block I shaped.


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh, vlad, it's a wonder you're still walking around. ouch
x1, you guys look good.
xen, that's a heck of an outfit
prop, nice job. the eye looks great
kal, you look like the scarecrow. nice job and congrats on winning


----------



## kal5528

hallorenescene said:


> geesh, vlad, it's a wonder you're still walking around. ouch
> x1, you guys look good.
> xen, that's a heck of an outfit
> prop, nice job. the eye looks great
> kal, you look like the scarecrow. nice job and congrats on winning


thank you!


----------



## Dark Passenger

I was sick Halloween weekend and on Halloween, so I added the mask to my Malice costume at the last minute to protect my brother (Quidditch dude) and my friend (Thor). I ended up liking the mask; I looked crazier with it on, and I had something extra to bloody up.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark passenger, you're right, the mask adds a scare factor. good looking costumes


----------



## Dark Passenger

Thank you, hallorenescene


----------



## undead

I know I've already posted on this, but couldn't resist to post again. I improved my teeth prosthetics, and this was the final result.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodness undead, sorry but that is unsightly. blech. you did a fantastic job.


----------



## undead

well thank you Hallorenescene!!!


----------



## Bradleyscott

Had the chance to paint the standard Don Post Myers mask to make it stand out more, unfortunately wasn't happy with the Mask itself. It started to dent in on one side and the hair was a major pain to deal with as it was matted down and wavy and just didn't hold well. When I have more time I will try to fix those issues for other future Halloween parties where I don't feel like wasting time with makeup or just need a quick costume.

Also hope to build an actual kitchen style knife to go with the costume next time.









This is a terminator I quickly whipped up one day before a party. I used a child's latex mask where it had a full human face with cyborg components. I cut out the cyborg pieces and glued them to my face. Then used a combo of liquid latex and toilet paper to cover the edges and give it a ripped skin look. Unfortunately in my rush I didn't get the latex piece to fit even with my eye (so it drooped a bit) and I used too much makeup. If I ever break this one out again I will take more time with it and probably improve the eye.









For the eye, I used the guts from a mini flashlight (led & Batteries). tucked the battery behind my ear with a hidden wire. Used a red gel piece on the inside of a tanning goggle to create the red eye. In the dark bars it had a great effect, in the light I wish I had it looking better.


----------



## hallorenescene

bradley, you look evil in pic 1. i like your poor victums costume too. ahh, to bad to kill such a pretty girl. on your terminator pic, that is fantastic. i think you did an awesome job. very scarey. wow! you win any contests?


----------



## Bradleyscott

Interestingly enough...did not enter any contests for the Terminator that year, but inadvertently did this year and the painted mask (the fact I'm 6'4" big build) helped me win second place and some nice alcohol this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's cool you won second place. i always wonder when i see good costumes and they get beat out by first, what the heck won first. congrats on winning second. that's great


----------



## Bradleyscott

A hot girl dressed as Red Riding Hood


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, well, i'm sure it was a cute costume, but your costume beats that in my opinion. sorry guys


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## brew8354

Here is the costume my husband and I wore in 2009 the Viking and the Valkyrie, we also wore it out on the 28th to a costume contest at a bar. We hoped noone from PETA showed up.


----------



## hallorenescene

neka, i am guessing your the girl? anyway, you and the guy are cuties. look a little wicked with those weapons there.
brew, good costumes. i take it you are hunters?


----------



## 22606

All of the additions look great. Nice job, everybody


----------



## LOTH

My Jackal costume


----------



## dafunk

So nice costume!


----------



## hallorenescene

loth, that is a cool costume. i loved that show.


----------



## fritter

saturday we went to a club... i was an evil queen of hearts










and then on monday i was a zombie nurse

















p.s soory for the side way pics!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

my goodness fritter, thay is a good costume. i love the way you painted your face and did your hair. the other 2 pictures aren't showing up for me.


----------



## mcajq

We were simply the Ghostly Hosts of the Manor this year. We had almost no time for proper makeup what with all the food and last minute prep going on. Next year, we plan to find some assistants to do that sort of thing for us so we can spend more time on our own makeup.


----------



## repo_man

I'm planning on working at a Christmas Haunt this year in southern California. Here's the character I made up:










_*The Reindeer Slaughterer*
An elf who euthanizes sick reindeer at the North Pole. Humanely, of course (most of the time). He has a tendency to take a few things from his dead animals to keep for himself or give as gifts to naughty children. After seeing his collection, you're going to hope that all you get is a lump of cole in your stocking!_

I'm currently making a costume for it 

For more info on the Haunt go here:
http://sinisterpointe.com/


----------



## zero

heres mine, im a drunk tool fan


----------



## hallorenescene

mca, i'm sure you could have done better on the faces, but i am digging your outfits. they are georgous.
repo, i like. when you get it done, i sure hope you post it. i would love to see it.
zero, so you're a drunk tool fan, so what's hanging out with you, your better conscience? lol. her costume is very heavenly.


----------



## firegoat

ms phantom








me








the beer pong table I made for our party


----------



## hallorenescene

i guess i don't know what a beer pong table is. but that looks like a nice coffin lid. good pic of you and nice tot costume


----------



## halloween71

Great costumes everbody!!!


----------



## 22606

LOTH said:


> My Jackal costume
> 
> View attachment 103814


You did an excellent job of recreating the look, LOTH



fritter said:


> saturday we went to a club... i was an evil queen of hearts


Very nice, fritter. Unfortunately, I can't get the others to show...



mcajq said:


> View attachment 104200
> We were simply the Ghostly Hosts of the Manor this year. We had almost no time for proper makeup what with all the food and last minute prep going on. Next year, we plan to find some assistants to do that sort of thing for us so we can spend more time on our own makeup.


Even without 'proper' makeup, you both look good



repo_man said:


> I'm planning on working at a Christmas Haunt this year in southern California. Here's the character I made up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Reindeer Slaughterer*
> An elf who euthanizes sick reindeer at the North Pole. Humanely, of course (most of the time). He has a tendency to take a few things from his dead animals to keep for himself or give as gifts to naughty children. After seeing his collection, you're going to hope that all you get is a lump of cole in your stocking!_
> 
> I'm currently making a costume for it


I like the look of that character, repo_man. Be sure to post pics when you finish the costume, please.



zero said:


> heres mine, im a drunk tool fan


Is there any other kind, zero? (Joking, and the pic is nice) 



firegoat said:


> ms phantom
> View attachment 104382
> 
> 
> me
> View attachment 104383
> 
> 
> the beer pong table I made for our party
> View attachment 104384


Nice. I really like the coffin/table.


----------



## dubbax3

Made my daughter an Astrid costume from the movie how to train your dragon. She wore this at Disney World. It wasn't 100% movie accurate but it did the trick also it stayed together throughout the night. I think she lost two spikes from her shoulder armor that's it.


----------



## 22606

Nice job on her outfit, dubbax3


----------



## hallorenescene

dubbax3, the costume turned out real good. your daughter looks cute sporting it.


----------



## ethanasg48

Stunning sharing. All costume look so beautiful, But some look Ghost.


----------



## dubbax3

hallorenescene said:


> dubbax3, the costume turned out real good. your daughter looks cute sporting it.


Thanks glad you liked it. I spent all this time on it figuring she would wear it Halloween night too but it was just too cold and snowy. We improvised and she wore my reinvented Gummy costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

dubax, i don't see a gummy costume, guess i don't know what one is supposed to look like, but your daughter looks very cute. and i love the character on her back.


----------



## The-Dullahan

For 2011, I decided to go for a Celtic Warlord type design, resurrecting my Skeletal Warrior types of costumes. I build everything myself from scratch or as close to it (Because I don't want to MAKE wigs when I can buy them, etc) and just go with it. My little sister, wanted to fit my theme as well, so I designed and made her a costume as well.

My costume was made from various materials, including Leather with metal findings, several different fabrics, wood, fillers, lots of custom airbrushing, a complete reindeer pelt, set of antlers, prop severed head (which cannot really be seen hanging from my shoulder in the video) plastic maille (I make real steel armour as a hobby/trade, but I wanted a bigger, more rotted look) which I pitted and airbrushed to resemble rusted steel, some Bucky skulls and several other things and animal parts. My sister's costume was much the same, with a wooden shield and custom wooden sword, like my own, as well as a modified storebought helmet and a fox pelt. I did not get to do as much as I wished for my body, because it was all rushed and done "in a day" because Life kept getting in the way and this year has been particularly hard on my family and I have been caring for my Mum since my Father's passing in April. He always loved Halloween, so we did our best to go all out (As we do every year anyhow) My costume was ridiculously heavy (Having armour and three Bucky skulls strapped to one arm all night while swinging that giant, heavy sword around is hard work, even without the rest of the outfit) but with dedication, I kept it on and terrified my Trick-Or-Treaters all night. The sheer size of this costume was rather huge, even if the photos do not capture it well, but with the small mini-stilts (maybe eight inches) and increased head/shoulder size, it was rather intimidating, I think.








































































(I like this one, because it is the only one with a good shot of the arrows sticking out of my back)


----------



## The-Dullahan

Every year, I make a new costume and place my old one in the lawn someplace, to confuse visitors, who come from all around to see me. Among them are these two.

From last year, a custom Stalk Around costume, utilizing an incredibly heavy frame with linked movements for complete head motion, large extensive arms (about a 13 foot arm span, with MY arms fully extended, but the monster's arms still not all the way out) and stilts, to increase the height and make the knees seem in a more "natural" position. This costume makes a very effective Stand Alone prop as well.



















From a few years earlier, utilizing stilts again, a Scarecrow costume, which proved quite effective, because it is very easy to blend in with the other decorations and leap out at children and adults, who have not even the slightest expectation that such a monster is actually a human.


----------



## hallorenescene

dullahan, your costumes are wonderful. the ones you made for you and your sister are my favorites. you did a lot of nice detailing. and the fact you can stand your costumes and use them in your haunt later doubles their value. very nice


----------



## 22606

What did you do to the poor Monopoly man, dubbax3?

Nice costumes, The-Dullahan. I couldn't help but notice the hearse, too


----------



## The-Dullahan

Ah, thanks guys.

Yeah, I have a Hearse. I'd like to keep it forever, it's my first car. It encompasses all my favorite automotive qualities. It's black, it's a Vintage Luxury Sedan, It has room for Cargo and it has style. Basically, all the qualities of my other cars put together in one deluxe, 22-foot-long package. Also, a constant restoration project, but that's another story altogether.

Actually, the reason I really joined here was research into 3 axis skulls. In an automotive or mechanical sense, I can build anything and I can easily make a 3 axis skull, but have never done any kind of programming. From what the Forum has taught me a program called (I believe) Picaxe works very well for my personal application, because I want to have it perform a random loop of animation with no real audio for it to be set to.

In the window of my car, I have "Lenore" from TheHorrorDome.com (A grave riser Zombie prop) but after the years, she is nearing inevitable retirement, due to exposure to Florida sunlight. My plans is to re-envision her as a more decayed Lenore. I have all the know-how to a custom fabricate and detail a Bucky skull in that sense, but I want to hook it to a 3 axis platform that randomly cycles, looking back and forth, up and down, opening and snapping her jaw and whatnot, all on a 12v system triggered to operate whenever my car is running.


----------



## dubbax3

Garthgoyle said:


> What did you do to the poor Monopoly man, dubbax3?
> 
> I killed that greedy little jerk! I killed him then pickled him and strapped him to my daughters back!!
> 
> The-Dullahan, Love those costumes!


----------



## repo_man

Costume for the Christmas haunt I just did 

I was a deranged elf.


----------



## hallorenescene

repo man, love the picture. you guys look great.


----------



## bagpiper1

This is the same latex appliance i have used for four years ...time to get a new one..i didnt work alot on the costume this year as i spent too much time on the haunt


----------



## hallorenescene

bagpiper, that second picture is sensational


----------



## JustJimAZ

*My Gargoyle*









My costume for 2010 and 2011.
I plan to rebuild the whole thing this year, ideally with a silicone mask made on a lifecast. I learned a lot from making the stilts and body suit and I'm sure I can do better now..
Oh - this pic is from the Phoenix Fireland Faerie Festival, so I am wearing cotton gloves I painted rather than the latex gloves I usually wear. Those latex gloves are too unweildy for the stuff I had to do at the festival, and they are not good for wearing all day either. next year they will be a cotton/latex hybrid.
I'm not sure if the vambraces on the forearms should remain stone looking or if maybe I should make them metallic. Both have their ups and downs.


----------



## bagpiper1

JustJImAZ ...THAT IS AWESOME !!! How would you get / make a mask like that from a life cast ? or are you going to make a costume from a life cast ? either way, i would like to know because i need two Gargoyles for next years haunt and would like to know the how to's. Thanks !


----------



## 22606

All three new additions are great. Nice jobs, repo_man, babpiper1, and JustJimAZ. What made me laugh is that I thought the gargoyle had blue jeans on until I scrolled down a bit more (talk about being relieved to be proven wrong)


----------



## hallorenescene

just jim, that is one awesome job done. everything looks good


----------



## JustJimAZ

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Added an extra pic showing stilts.


----------



## repo_man

O_O

Wow... just wow... excellent, JustJimAZ!


----------



## El Cucuy

Hello everybody, nice costumes, lots of great ideas here.
This my first time posting , hope this works.
This pumkin costume was made out of bamboo, cardboard on alot of masking tape, 
the funny thing was that mostly every one stares at the head to see whos in there
when actually I'm peeking thew the ribs.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Great El Cucuy! Where are you? Looks warm.
And is that your family with you there?


----------



## FrugalFX

I created all of these costumes with very little money. Ive won over $4,000 in costume contests over the last 3 years and a trip to Vegas. Check them out. I'll be making tutorials soon. Looking to have quite a few by halloween. 

http://youtu.be/T1ZujPvQpO8


----------



## El Cucuy

Yes that's my family, I'm in San Antonio so it is very warm in October, we are at Treat Street a family oriented event for the kids.


----------



## bagpiper1

That is so absolutely amazing i am lost for words El Cucuy.... EXCELLENT !! 
I am glad I found this Forum you guys and Girls are awesome !


----------



## hallorenescene

elcucuy, you got me, that's exactly where i looked to. now i see you. very cool costume
frugalfx, your costumes are great. i don't know how you did the face jobs, but they are fantastically done


----------



## bagpiper1

*FrugalFX*

I have to agree with hallorenescene ,That is what I aspire to create someday. what a talent you have ! Awesome !


----------



## halloween71

el cucuy said:


> hello everybody, nice costumes, lots of great ideas here.
> This my first time posting , hope this works.
> This pumkin costume was made out of bamboo, cardboard on alot of masking tape,
> the funny thing was that mostly every one stares at the head to see whos in there
> when actually i'm peeking thew the ribs.


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

FrugalFX said:


> I created all of these costumes with very little money. Ive won over $4,000 in costume contests over the last 3 years and a trip to Vegas. Check them out. I'll be making tutorials soon. Looking to have quite a few by halloween.
> 
> http://youtu.be/T1ZujPvQpO8
> 
> View attachment 106567
> 
> 
> View attachment 106568


OMG love the saw one alot!!!


----------



## El Cucuy

Thank you everyone for the kind words it truely inspires me for next year.
I have a short movie that may daughter made of our yard and me in
action on Halloween that I'll try to post soon.
I also used a diaphram turkey call to produce a high pitch
sound on unsuspecting trick or treaters.


----------



## 22606

El Cucuy said:


> Hello everybody, nice costumes, lots of great ideas here.
> This my first time posting , hope this works.
> This pumkin costume was made out of bamboo, cardboard on alot of masking tape,
> the funny thing was that mostly every one stares at the head to see whos in there
> when actually I'm peeking thew the ribs.


Great job, El Cucuy. It looks spectacular



FrugalFX said:


> I created all of these costumes with very little money. Ive won over $4,000 in costume contests over the last 3 years and a trip to Vegas. Check them out. I'll be making tutorials soon. Looking to have quite a few by halloween.


I can see why. Excellent work, FrugalFX I love the _Saw_ costume. I used to wear my hair spiky, too, and very well may go back to doing so this year


----------



## Rhinowish

*Finally getting around to posting pics.*

So I mentioned in another post today, I've been lurking for a while, but today i finally broke my silence. So my wife an I have been Halloween Costume fanatics for years. We decorate the house, but nothing fancy, For is fun, but we also see it as a means to make a profit also. We started going to costume contests about 12 or 13 years ago. For the first couple of years I was a giant troll. I had a huge latex mask, and she sewed the rest of the costume.













So as shown, the only part of the mask what was not hand made, was the mask, hands, and feet (but the hands and feet were painted to match, they started flesh colored)

She was dressed like a sexy little demon, and she lead me around by a chain leash... mainly because i could not see well out of that mask, but because it was cute / sexy / whatever 
Unfortunately, we did not win with those costumes, for 3 years we tried, but the best was 2nd place, and back then, you did not win for 2nd place, only 1st won the prize.

So we sat down with her sister, also really into halloween, and her sister's boyfriend who was interested. Being that all 4 of us were more than a just a little bit artistic, we knew that if we all worked together to come up with an idea, we could create something magical. And we did. What came out of our collective imaginations was a goblin / gargoyle hybrid... Grey, stone-like skin and moving, working wings, but dressed in goblin styled attire. And each one of us had our own "theme". Being 6'5", i was the warrior of the group, in a tan colored tunic, dark brown pants, boots and an 8 foot wing span. My wife's sister, being taller of the 2, was the same color scheme and more warrior-ish of the girls. My wife wore a darker brown and black robe and was more shaman/sorcerer like. Sister's BF, well he was a good sport, we made him a fat suit and tiny wings (ya know, ones that would never get his arse off the ground) he was kind of the comic relief. We ran these costumes for 4 years as a group of 4 and the last year, just my wife and I went out. Over all, in 5 years, my wife and I won $8500. Total as a group, we split well over 10K.

These were from Year 2. We won a $5000 contest that year.














This was the last year when Just my wife and I went. We won another $1000 one night, and a crappy 19' TV another night.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Nicely done! You guys put together a great group costume! I see you used the same Gargoyle mask I started my own costume with.

How about a pic of the sexy demon costume? Just for reference, of course.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love all your costumes. i am surprised you didn't win with the first costume. it must have been hot , heavy, and uncomfortable, but worthy a prize. i think the demon leading you around would have been cute. on the second costumes, your details are fabulous. your wings and staff are very cool. nice jobs


----------



## 22606

Those costumes are all excellent. Welcome to the forum, Rhinowish


----------



## Dragonryder

These are awesome. That would be so neat to win a prize like that. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dragonryder

This is one of the best Aliens costume I have seen. Well done.


----------



## Dragonryder

This is my sith costume. I have some pictures of me in this costume with horns that my grandaughter put on me. She did an amazing job. I'll try to find it and post them soon. I thought I would also add the photo of our schnauzer in his costume. He is wearing a cowboy hat with a rider. Hope you like it.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, nice costume on both you and the dog.


----------



## Dragonryder

Thank you. The dog doesn't look too happy but it was fun.


----------



## 22606

Dragonryder said:


> The dog doesn't look too happy but it was fun.


Giddyup, pardner!!

Your costume looks very authentic, Dragonryder. Nice job.


----------



## Dragonryder

I should have had the hood up on my sith costume. It is makes for a better picture. Oh well, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## El Cucuy

Pertty cool Dragonryder,
I started this as a fun project do do, but now I think I'll finish the the rest of the costume.


----------



## Dragonryder

Cool paint job. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it.


----------



## hallorenescene

elcucuy, i like the helmet. so do show the rest of the costume


----------



## El Cucuy

Thanks Guys, the rest of the costume is in the works, I'll post progress pics.


----------



## Dynomysus

Okay. You guys are AWESOME! Love these costumes so much I wanna punch my own face!


----------



## Edward

My wife and I at our 2011 Halloween Soiree, ( note the white contacts, they really made the costumes.) held in a real live Castle in NC. We are gonna do our best to outdo last year's event this year with even more surprises for our 100+ guests and a new venue!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Edward said:


> View attachment 108089
> My wife and I at our 2011 Halloween Soiree, ( note the white contacts, they really made the costumes.) held in a real live Castle in NC. We are gonna do our best to outdo last year's event this year with even more surprises for our 100+ guests and a new venue!


Cool ghosts. Was it really hard to see in white contacts? I heard it was.


----------



## Edward

no problem at all seeing with the white contacts in, and I don't even wear contacts regularly. (The center of the contact is clear.) The hardest part for me was learning how to put them in. Just can't get into poking myself in the eye. lol Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## 22606

Dynomysus said:


> Okay. You guys are AWESOME! Love these costumes so much I wanna punch my own face!


And _how_ would you be able to see them then?



Edward said:


> View attachment 108089
> My wife and I at our 2011 Halloween Soiree, ( note the white contacts, they really made the costumes.) held in a real live Castle in NC. We are gonna do our best to outdo last year's event this year with even more surprises for our 100+ guests and a new venue!


You both did a wonderful job on the costumes, and the contacts really enhance the look


----------



## hallorenescene

dynomysus, there are much easier ways to adorn the face. try make up. hurts less. lol.
edward, i've seen your costume posted some where before, it's fabulous. the white contacts do it justice. black contacts would look great too. so what ideas do you have for the future?


----------



## Edward

Already working on this year's costume which will involve 3' tall sheetrock workers stilts to be used in the costume to make me around 8' 10" tall. Also, this year I won't need contacts! lol. That's really all I can say for now, some of my guests use this site too and I don't want to give too much away this early. Thanks for the compliment and I agree, black contacts would also look great with any spooky costume of any type.


----------



## hallorenescene

edward, looking forward to seeing what you come up with. i know it's going to be spooktacular


----------



## Edward

Thanks, I'll let you know when I get the costume finished, I'd like to get your opinion on it.


----------



## hallorenescene

we'd love to give it.


----------



## 22606

Edward said:


> Already working on this year's costume which will involve 3' tall sheetrock workers stilts to be used in the costume to make me around 8' 10" tall. Also, this year I won't need contacts! lol.


Smart man Anyone wearing contacts while on stilts is simply asking for trouble


----------



## Elvira Blythe

I made three steampunk costumes this Halloween 
Here is a link to






http://halloweenforbreakfast.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-final-3-steampunk-costumes-halloween.html
Mine is just a simple aristocrat one, and it is shown above. The others are a steampunk pirate and a steampunk inventor. I think my favorite part of making these was making the top hats


----------



## JustJimAZ

Good Steampunk fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really cute, cute, cute. i love the ruffles and 2 tones. so what exactly does steam punk mean?


----------



## Edward

Very well done!


----------



## JustJimAZ

hallorenescene said:


> that is really cute, cute, cute. i love the ruffles and 2 tones. so what exactly does steam punk mean?


Here's one answer:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/justjimaz/1044-steampunk.html
OK, maybe two:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/justjimaz/978-halloween-steampunk-steampunkins.html


----------



## 22606

Nice job on the costumes, Elvira. 

Cedar Point had a steampunk walk-through this last year during 'Halloweekends', which was really interesting. Also, the bridge that connected part of the park was crawling with monsters, some of which were nearly that aesthetic (raven-masked, top-hatted, wearing corsets, etc.). A couple that lives near my friend are into the subculture, dressing that way on a regular basis, from what he's said; all the people that I've seen while over there have been totally normal so far, though Personally, I think that it is a very cool vibe (then again, I love Victorian things to begin with...).


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks justjim. i got it. i like that stuff.


----------



## JustJimAZ

hallorenescene said:


> thanks justjim. i got it. i like that stuff.


Glad to be of service!


----------



## El Cucuy

Every one gets into the act at my house.
I came across this picture looking for something else.


----------



## hallorenescene

el cucuy, i love that. you can call them h3ll riders


----------



## El Cucuy

Thanks Hallorenescene, form now on they shall be known as ShhhHell Riders.


----------



## hallorenescene

el, that's very cute and fitting


----------



## VexFX

*Plague Doctor*









This is a Plague Doctor costume I made for 2011. The mask was constructed out of a lightweight foam material, then textured and painted to look like leather. Even up close, you would never know it was not real leather.

A soldering iron was used to melt holes (for stitching) around each piece, which hardens the foam and reinforces the holes. The mask pieces were then stitched together using hemp.

Inside the mask, there are 2 programmable RGB LEDs, one for each eye. In this case, the lights were programmed to a pulsating green. The LEDs are attached to the inside of the mask with magnets, so they can easily be rotated towards the actor's face to create a dramatic effect, or rotated away from the face to provide am more subtle (and less distracting for the actor) effect.

For more information on Plague Doctors and their role in history, check out the following Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plague_doctor

I'll be creating a tutorial for this project eventually.


----------



## 22606

El Cucuy said:


> Every one gets into the act at my house.
> I came across this picture looking for something else.
> 
> View attachment 108651


That is great "From the depths of Shell, they shall rise again..."



VexFX said:


> This is a Plague Doctor costume I made for 2011. The mask was constructed out of a lightweight foam material, then textured and painted to look like leather. Even up close, you would never know it was not real leather.


Excellent work, VexFX. That is an awesome mask


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

VexFX said:


> View attachment 108740
> 
> 
> This is a Plague Doctor costume I made for 2011. The mask was constructed out of a lightweight foam material, then textured and painted to look like leather. Even up close, you would never know it was not real leather.
> 
> A soldering iron was used to melt holes (for stitching) around each piece, which hardens the foam and reinforces the holes. The mask pieces were then stitched together using hemp.
> 
> Inside the mask, there are 2 programmable RGB LEDs, one for each eye. In this case, the lights were programmed to a pulsating green. The LEDs are attached to the inside of the mask with magnets, so they can easily be rotated towards the actor's face to create a dramatic effect, or rotated away from the face to provide am more subtle (and less distracting for the actor) effect.
> 
> For more information on Plague Doctors and their role in history, check out the following Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plague_doctor
> 
> I'll be creating a tutorial for this project eventually.


WOW VexFX that looks awesome. I have seen pictures of the outfit in books. You really captured the look!


----------



## hallorenescene

vex, i remember seeing pictures of this in books as well. this was during the plague if my memory serves right


----------



## JustJimAZ

VexFX said:


> View attachment 108740
> 
> 
> This is a Plague Doctor costume I made for 2011. The mask was constructed out of a lightweight foam material, then textured and painted to look like leather. Even up close, you would never know it was not real leather.
> 
> I'll be creating a tutorial for this project eventually.


A tut would be great! I would love to see how you texture foam to look like leather. I'm sure others would too.


----------



## Laurie S.

Captain America was my date for Halloween 2011.


----------



## 22606

Cap is looking a bit scruffy there, and what's he doing in _jeans_? I love the mischievous grin that you're sporting You both look nice


----------



## Laurie S.

All of my heroes are bearded.


----------



## hallorenescene

captain america looks good whatever he's wearing. garth feels proud, he sports a beard sometimes, now he feels like a hero too. laurie, you both look great.


----------



## Laurie S.

Yes he does.  Thank you, hallo! Oh yes, I am aware of Garth's beard. Most certainly. :-D


----------



## El Cucuy

One step closer, I installed lights to the range finder today witha push button switch inside the helmet.


----------



## hallorenescene

el cucuy, that's looking good


----------



## El Cucuy

Thank you hallorenescene


----------



## Snacks

Hello, been lurking for a while but just signed up. Here are my past costumes that I made for my work contest.... I'm a noobie at this but I'm hooked now.

2010....Rubix Cube (2nd place)









2011....Zombie Lego Corp employee (1st place)


----------



## Terror Tom

Here's a pic of me dressed as Alice Cooper many years ago.


----------



## hallorenescene

snacks, nice job on those costumes. epspecially the rubic cube. but i must tell you, that is a very brave costume. the cube is very frustrating. it makes you want to jump up and down and hit something. 
j s l k t i
u t i e h s

tim, you look good, but can you sing? do you know every word of the songs? if so, i'll be your agent


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth feels proud, he sports a beard sometimes, now he feels like a hero too.





Laurie S. said:


> Oh yes, I am aware of Garth's beard. Most certainly. :-D


Haha. Thanks



El Cucuy said:


> One step closer, I installed lights to the range finder today witha push button switch inside the helmet.


I _think_ that it looks good, but I can't tell for sure, since I just got blinded... Really, nice job



Snacks said:


> Hello, been lurking for a while but just signed up. Here are my past costumes that I made for my work contest.... I'm a noobie at this but I'm hooked now.


Welcome, Snacks. Those are great, particularly the zombie Lego man



Terror Tom said:


> Here's a pic of me dressed as Alice Cooper many years ago.


Excellent job replicating the look, Terror Tom



hallorenescene said:


> the cube is very frustrating. it makes you want to jump up and down and hit something.
> j s l k t i
> u t i e h s


Well, you spared me having to ask what happened to your keyboard...


----------



## Daytonagp4

2005 my wife at the last clubhouse party at the apt.








2006 our first party at the house....








2007 house ;








2008 this is the wife a was a dumb scarcrow glu on mask it fell off and i hated it...;here is the wife








2009; SHAMWOW BABY!!!;








2010 that is a tv in my stomach vid cam behind ;








2011; I'm "gods gift to women" and the wife was a mail order bride.









I was only ^^^^This guy at my house party due to the fact that my other contest costume wasn't done.


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, and it looks like you both have lots of fun each year, Daytonagp4. It _just_ dawned on me that the one costume is from SNL's "D!ck-in-a-Box" skit


----------



## hallorenescene

dayton, you both look great, and it looks like you had great fun


----------



## neomage2021

This was last Halloween. I just started working on a steam punk frankenstein based on this:










I'm also about to start a sculpt for a ninja turtle mask and costume


----------



## hallorenescene

neom, those are great costume masks


----------



## neomage2021

hallorenescene said:


> neom, those are great costume masks


Thanks, i'm about to take my first stab at metalworking to make some steam punk pieces for the frankenstein costume. I'm hoping to have it all finished for a comic convention in june.


As a side project once i get more monster makers clay in I am starting a sculpt for a ninja turtle mask. Going for the look from the first ninja turtles movie. The rest of the ninja turtle costume will be made from carved foam then covered in latex and painted.


----------



## hallorenescene

neom, sounds like you have some great ideas there. and lots of talent


----------



## 22606

Nice work, neomage2021


----------



## Halloween Town Haunt

Photo from 2010


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like more than just the prices are slashed. yikes! you look like you mean business


----------



## 22606

Cool costumes and setup, Halloween Town Haunt. Planning to establish a chain of dOHI restaurants?


----------



## neka4ok

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/437438/http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/437438/Hallowee Couple


----------



## hallorenescene

neka, you're a cutie. but do you have head aches a lot?


----------



## neka4ok

*hallorenescene*, thnks, it was very nice and comfortable way to go, but only at the corners skidded )))​


----------



## 22606

Great costumes (proof that simple can be effective). Also, gorgeous top that you are wearing, neka4ok.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle said:


> Great costumes (proof that simple can be effective). Also, gorgeous top that you are wearing, neka4ok.


ah.....hmmmm.....is that Kim kardishian in the back ground?


----------



## Shadowbat

For a couple of our events this upcoming year I decided to do a Myers.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, yikes, you be very scary.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Here's a pic of me and my buddy Jake as zombies last Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, i don't know which one you are, but you both are frightening to me. yikes!
nice job fellows


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Thanks, hallorenescene. I'm the zombie pirate. The picture doesn't do the labor justice. I used a time old technique to latex wrinkle my face and that line across my nose was actually non-hardening clay to make it look like decomposition sunk in the tip of my nose past the cartilage. I need to find a better photo with another angle to show you guys. The picture also washed out the tea staining detail and the sandpaper distressing on the pirate waistcoat and shirt. It looks pretty good in person but certain cameras do not pick up the little things.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, usually anything in print isn't as good as in life. still a good picture though


----------



## Darkabeus

Here are some pics of my daughter dressed as Resurection Mary.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat and Nick Nefarious, you both look great The buddy makes a marvelous zombie, as well

Darkabeus, your daughter pulled the look off very well. Congratulations on her (well-deserved) win


----------



## hallorenescene

dark, your daughter is adorable in that costume. she earned that prize


----------



## RogueToaster

My boss this year was super nice and let us come to work in full costume. x3 I am a stick-thin little mouse of a lady, so everyone was like, "Whaaaat?" It was loads of fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i take it you are a little bitty lady and you dressed up and the picture is you. so are you the video too and lip syncing, or are you saying you dressed up to look like the person in the video. it's a cool costume, is it a mask or makeup? and the video was very good. nice voice and cute song.


----------



## RogueToaster

Thanks. Sorry for being kinda ambiguous!  The picture and the video are me. I decided to have a little lip-synching to Jonathan's Coulton's "Skullcrusher Mountain" that night.

The skull is a foam latex mask made by Composite Effects. They are basically glued to your face, and there's a lot of grease paint involved and whatnot. The clean-up was probably the scariest part of that particular Halloween!


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

I have a question about this thread: can I post my costume from last year on this thread?


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll bet the clean up was scarey, but i love your look, and the voice to the song is so wonderful. you did some pretty nice moves expressing the emotions of the song.


----------



## hallorenescene

you can post your picture from last year, or the year before, or the year before. we love seeing you and costumes


----------



## 22606

CrazyForHalloween said:


> I have a question about this thread: can I post my costume from last year on this thread?


Post away, regardless of the year


That is funny, RogueToaster! Nice job on the look, as well as keeping it all in synch


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

thank you








this was from last year's New York City Village Halloween Parade


----------



## hallorenescene

whoah, that is one scarey costume. really different. good job


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

thank you very much, I felt like a celebrity at the parade. Lots of people took pictures of me and my mom (who also wore a clown mask).


----------



## 22606

CrazyForHalloween, you look spectacular


----------



## RogueToaster

That must be, hands down, one of the coolest clown masks to date. xD Awesome!


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

thank you Garthgoyle and RogueToaster.


----------



## Dragonryder

This is my grandaughter as Harley Quinn. I have also included a picture of the wings that I am making for another costume I am making.


----------



## Dragonryder

WoW!!! I love the paint job. Well done.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, the jester looks great. i love jester outfits. the wings are interesting, please post a picture when you are done


----------



## 22606

Harley is one of my favorite characters from Batman, and your granddaughter pulls the look off quite well, Dragonryder

You had better pray that your wings don't get the idea of merging with the bench and flying away


----------



## Trex

Here is our famly picture from 2011, my witch dress was the only retail purchase, the rest of the costumes were made from existing stuff or things I found at Goodwill. The plague doctors mask is paper mache over a dollar store hockey mask. I loved my sons clown costume, he scared a lot of kids and adults, seems many people are freaked out by clowns I guess!!


----------



## 22606

All look great, Trex


----------



## hallorenescene

trex, those are all great looking masks, but i got to tell you, the plague dr mask i thought was the character from spy verses spy. cool either way, but that spy verses spy character was always so darn cute. i use to love those cartoons


----------



## VGhoulson

Just found this thread! I have to put up pics of my 9 year old from 2010 Halloween...








Her zombie make up...she wanted to be a "zombie corpse bride that is too scary for little kids" and I am quoting her directly.


----------



## VGhoulson

She asked me to make sure I put up her "gross bite" picture as well...lol


----------



## hallorenescene

vg, well, she accomplished that, she is one scarey chick. good job.


----------



## VGhoulson

haha Thanks. She even walked up to everyone's house in her full zombie stomp...and said "Treats!" in a zombie "brains" kind of voice.


----------



## Trex

hallorenescene said:


> but i got to tell you, the plague dr mask i thought was the character from spy verses spy. cool either way, but that spy verses spy character was always so darn cute. i use to love those cartoons


hallorenescene the plague doctor mask actually has a bent beak (is it a beak??) when you see it in profile, but I laffed when u said Spy vs. Spy, I love those little guys too!! 

I am seeing a new purpose for the mask this year, that would be so much fun!!


----------



## 22606

Nice job on the makeup, VGhoulson

Trex, after hallo's comment, I can see the resemblance to the spies, too Still, you did good


----------



## VGhoulson

Thank you


----------



## hallorenescene

vg, i am still getting a kick out of your daughters expression all dressed up. that is priceless
trex, what happened to your picture? i hope i didn't make you take it down? i loved that picture.


----------



## VGhoulson

Ya she loves to make mean zombie faces....we watched Night of the Living Dead a few weeks back and she said "Oh these old fashioned zombies are not even scary." LOL


----------



## Trex

Oh yeah, those lame old school zombies! She is so cute!!!


----------



## jasonVS2012

*Monster Mania 2012*

This is me at Monster Mania 2012 in Cherry Hill, NJ.


----------



## hallorenescene

jason, wicked picture. looks like you fed well.


----------



## 22606

Very nice job, jason. You could have been a vamp on _Buffy_


----------



## VGhoulson

awesommmmmmeeeeeeee I LOVE that! very "Lost Boys"!


----------



## jasonVS2012

*Freddy vs. Jason*







This is me and my buddy Paul, simulating Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## hallorenescene

jason, nice job simulating to bad boys


----------



## Twohazy

This is me at my party last year. 








This is me from our Roaring 20's party two years ago


----------



## 22606

jasonVS2012 said:


> This is me and my buddy Paul, simulating Freddy vs. Jason


An amateur reenactment couldn't possibly be any worse than the theatrical drivel... Nice costumes


You look great in both, Twohazy


----------



## hallorenescene

two hazy, nice costumes. i love your hair in the first one.


----------



## KayosTheory

Hi Edward, where in NC is this castle? I live in the Hickory area. Costumes look great by the way!


----------



## Ilean

*Zombie Nurse*




















Zombie nurse. Didn't get great photos, but ideas for anyone looking.


----------



## hallorenescene

llean, wow, you are scary looking. i think the pics are good.


----------



## Ilean

Thanks! I think I might wear the same outfit this year due to working on an outdoor maze. I will host it and talk to everyone. I should start the scaring before they even go in! HA HA HA!!


----------



## jasonVS2012

Check this out people, me and my neighbor do a mean F






reddy vs. Jason


----------



## 22606

Ilean said:


> I think I might wear the same outfit this year due to working on an outdoor maze. I will host it and talk to everyone. I should start the scaring before they even go in! HA HA HA!!


You'll scare the snot out of them, no doubt. Wicked pictures, Ilean, especially with the red wash.



jasonVS2012 said:


> Check this out people, me and my neighbor do a mean Freddy vs. Jason


The battle is still going? Shouldn't one or the other have won by now? Cool photo and nice job on the looks.


----------



## Darkslide632

I had a leak in his fuel rod last year that I need to fix, which was a big disappointment. The fuel rod was kind of a focal piece in the costume, but finding clear PVC pipe in the right sizes doesn't seem to be easy. So this year I was to fix that part, improve the shoulder tubes, improve the jaw mechanism, add rust effects to the metal parts and I REALLY want to add an antique cast-iron wood stove on his back, complete with glowing coals. So that's the plan. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## hallorenescene

llean, if i saw you coming down a maze, even the halloween buff i like to think i am, i would still...RUN. LOL.
jason, yeah, you guys do it well. Yikes
holy moly darkslide, that is one seriously cool costume. was it hard to move around in? was it hot? WOW


----------



## 22606

Darkslide632, the amount of detail to that costume is absolutely flabbergasting Great job on it.


----------



## Edward

The castle is located in Jamestown, NC. It's called Castle McCulloch amd it's the perfect venue for Halloween!


----------



## Elizacor

I need much improvements...any suggestions?


----------



## Elizacor

P.S. I'm going for vampire if one can not tell


----------



## Edward

Try Red Contacts! They really change the whole look!


----------



## dariusobells

Elizacor said:


> P.S. I'm going for vampire if one can not tell


we can tell  It all depends if you want to stick with the 30's 40's Count Dracula look vampire look you could accessorize allot. (medals cloaks etc) but then you can stretch out in new directions as well. (no need to sparkle or anything) there are several ways to make the make up look more skeletal, or I have a friend (who hands out our candy every year) who uses a gauze veil and scares the bejeezus outa people. so which way do you want to go with it?


----------



## neomage2021

Elizacor said:


> P.S. I'm going for vampire if one can not tell


YOu could go with yellow/red contacts like these I used last year.








Here are more pics of my vampire costume from last year


----------



## Bloodstained

Oh my god, neomage2021. . Your last year costume is like, seriously awesome. How did you make it?


----------



## dariusobells

awesome Nosferatu!


----------



## hallorenescene

elizacor, i think it looks pretty good. maybe you could blend and soften the black around the eyes more so it looks like you haven't gotten any sleep.
neom, are you sure that is a mask? looks real to me! i do believe in monsters, i do belive in monsters. lol.


----------



## portia319

Hubby and I went as Mary Poppins and Bert last year! One of my favorite costumes ever.


----------



## hallorenescene

portia, i love mary and bert. you guys look great, and your hat is super cute


----------



## SimplyJenn

There are some VERY cool costumes here. I wish we had a LIKE button.


----------



## Lisaloo

This is my husband as Duffman from 2011.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, that is a cute costume. looks like he's ready to dash off.


----------



## Kev730

My costume for the last 2 years. I ran at people with a chainsaw.


----------



## hallorenescene

kev, that is just wicked. what a great guy you are.


----------



## dk67

*Costume*

Last year for a party I went as Snow Miser and my wife was Mother Nature (Heat Miser bailed on us!) It was kind of last minute or I would have done a few things different. Not sure what we are going to do this year.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

I was Poison Ivy this past year and made my costume. I also added a photo of our Best Overall Costume winners. The paint job was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Kev730

hallorenescene said:


> kev, that is just wicked. what a great guy you are.


what do you mean


----------



## hallorenescene

dk, you guys look great. and does mother nature melt snow? i think so.
poison ivy huh? well, you look wicked pretty. boy oh boy, that is some pretty good painting
i mean that is just wicked because people are afraid of clowns. what a great guy you are is because i love clowns. like my name says, jester girl. and it was fun you scaring the weejee beejees out of people


----------



## Isabella_Price

This was my costume from last year. It was very last minute using stuff I already had because I got off of work late. But I love how it turned out!!


----------



## Dirtnap13

@Isabella_Price: Looking like a sexy/badass/rock band version of Jack Skellington there. Not bad for last minute.


----------



## foxfish

Here is my devil from last year.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQO6YpLT0TM&feature=plcp


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I like it Isbella...The make up job is pretty sweet...You do that freehand? Nice hat too.....


----------



## Isabella_Price

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I like it Isbella...The make up job is pretty sweet...You do that freehand? Nice hat too.....


Yes, it was completely freehand. I used a reaaalllyyyy tiny paintbrush for the black parts!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

neomage2021 said:


> you could go with yellow/red contacts like these i used last year.
> View attachment 123701
> 
> 
> here are more pics of my vampire costume from last year
> View attachment 123702
> 
> View attachment 123703
> 
> View attachment 123704


holy smokes ! That is awesome!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Ilean said:


> View attachment 119321
> View attachment 119322
> View attachment 119323
> 
> Zombie nurse. Didn't get great photos, but ideas for anyone looking.


definetely captured the zombie look though! Very nice Ilean...Are you a good zombie nurse or a bad zombie nurse?


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

this is my costume for this year. I apologize if some skin is showing


----------



## Dirtnap13

CrazyForHalloween said:


> View attachment 127604
> this is my costume for this year. I apologize if some skin is showing


that mask is amazing!


----------



## CrazyForHalloween

Dirtnap13 said:


> that mask is amazing!


thank you very much! I intend to wear it with the costume while handing out candy and going to the NYC Halloween Parade.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Bark at the moon! Nice!


----------



## DraginFli

My kids from last year


----------



## neomage2021

oaklawn Crematory said:


> holy smokes ! That is awesome!


Thanks! I'm hoping to top that costume this year


----------



## hallorenescene

isabella, you pulled that off without a clitch/. fantastic
foxfish, from the brief look i got, i think you look pretty good
terrifying costume crazy for halloween
dragon, sweet looking costumes. i like how you shadowed their faces. 2 nice choices


----------



## pumpkinpie

This was the hubby and I last year...the pics just show our makeup  ...he was dressed in an all black outfit (dress shirt, slacks with a pink/purple tie that matched my flowers) and I wore a black lolita style dress and heels.....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

DraginFli said:


> My kids from last year
> View attachment 127640


WOW that is awesome!


----------



## DraginFli

oaklawn Crematory said:


> WOW that is awesome!


Thanks. Looking for something even better for this year.


----------



## foxfish

The devil in me .....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

neomage2021 said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to top that costume this year


Neomage 2021

That is the _very best _vampire costume I have ever seen on this forum....ever.....really...


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for better pics foxfish. you look great, in a devilish sort of way. you applied the red well.


----------



## RallyeXpress

My Clown costumes from the last few years.



2011




















2010




















2008






























2007











2006 















RallyeX


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

AH...YES VERY NICE...I like the clown costume too!


----------



## XandonX

Holy gazungas!



rallyexpress said:


> my clown costumes from the last few years....
> 
> Rallyex


----------



## hallorenescene

xan, the clown costume, did you even notice it? rally, your clown costume is awesome. i like the first costume the best. i see you like to keep a good hand on the ax at all times. good thing or it could be dangerous. is your partners name molly? it puts a true meaning on that song....good golly miss molly


----------



## XandonX

Yeah the clown costumes were awesome but I couldn't pretend like those things weren't there!




hallorenescene said:


> xan, the clown costume, did you even notice it? rally, your clown costume is awesome. i like the first costume the best. i see you like to keep a good hand on the ax at all times. good thing or it could be dangerous. is your partners name molly? it puts a true meaning on that song....good golly miss molly


----------



## 22606

XandonX said:


> Yeah the clown costumes were awesome but I couldn't pretend like those things weren't there!


Hahahahaha

Excellent additions to the thread.


----------



## MountainDemon

Nice Job!! You should take it as a compliment they didn't recognize you. ;-) Totally different from Before and after..


----------



## dane82

i can only find the one picture at the moment (i may update this post once i find some others) but here's the rundown of the past several years' costumes:

2011--black spiderman/venom (see below, with the neighbor kids)

View attachment 130904


2010 and 2009--slightly different variations on michael jackson

2008--freddie mercury

2007--hulk hogan

2006--a generic vampire

some years before that (can't remember which was which)--group costume of the channel 4 news team from anchorman (i was brian fantana), slash, steven tyler, angus young...that's about as far back as i can remember.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

This is my Exorcist costume from last year.
Excuse the hairy arms, but I am male and refused to become THAT invested lol 








TRIVIA: The wig is a Kelly Kopowski (saved by the bell) wig, featured at the costume shops heavily last season.


----------



## dane82

my 2007 hogan costume:


----------



## joshspiderman

Here's my greaser batman Ill be using this year


----------



## Dragonomine

I finally finished it!


----------



## Yoko

Deadpool is one of my selection^^


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Dragonomine said:


> I finally finished it!


Very nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice picture dane. the katchup and mustard are a couple of nice looking guys. are they twins? brothers? the spiderman costume really rocks
mister, that is one show that still scares me. you look terrifying. yikes
dane, you look great. a lot different looking than as the spiderman
josh, that is one nice looking batman costume
dragon, i like your costume. are you sp verses spy?
yoko, you the guy in streetwear? you look great. that's a fun photo


----------



## dane82

thanks for the compliments! yes, the ketchup and mustard boys are twins. they grew up across the street from my parents.


----------



## OMGDan




----------



## XandonX

I've seen this mask before...what is this costume? 



Dragonomine said:


> I finally finished it!


----------



## Dragonomine

XandonX said:


> I've seen this mask before...what is this costume?


16th Century Plague Doctor


----------



## hallorenescene

omg dan, i love your clown costume. you look so happy. wait, is that a victum over to the side? yikes. IT'S happening


----------



## Glockink

Working on some some new shirt stuff "Ned" 
Heres last years:
















.......
and here is this years, ditchin the apron, and dyed the button up a bit...


----------



## Creep Master

wow everyone looks great I need to get mine going now lol


----------



## hallorenescene

glock, that is really scarey. good job


----------



## Perk

I have no string to hold me up......


----------



## 22606

Perk said:


> I have no string to hold me up......


Very creative. I love it

Excellent contributions, everybody.


----------



## halloweenfan5

Here's my annual costume for our Haunte House. Not sure what I am doing for our party though...


----------



## Perk

Nice. Love the mask.


----------



## Perk

One more from a few years back.


----------



## Perk

Not the best but we had a good time


----------



## halloweenfan5

Perk said:


> Nice. Love the mask.


Thanks! I saw it in a Haunted House in Rochester, NY like 5 years ago and had to have it. Found it after a few weeks of searching on www.DeathStudios.com for only $65! (one of their cheaper masks lol) http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:90/ID:1/Group:1/index.html


----------



## Perk

That is out of my range. My wife and I try to make all our costumes so we have to hit up all the thrift stores.


----------



## goingoverboard

My Oldest Son's costume from 2010.


----------



## Dragonomine

goingoverboard said:


> View attachment 133113
> 
> My Oldest Son's costume from 2010.


omg that's adorable!


----------



## TrickRTreater

Here it is, pretty much 100% complete! Just got to make my hand scythe and it's done.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

not my halloween costume but its what i wear when i do my clown gig,i have a few different looks but this is on of my favs.taken at an abandoned school not far from my house


----------



## Dragonomine

Hacksaw The Clown said:


> View attachment 133187
> 
> not my halloween costume but its what i wear when i do my clown gig,i have a few different looks but this is on of my favs.taken at an abandoned school not far from my house


I love this. Very creepy!


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

thanks for the kind words,i also do a zombie clown,when hired i have my client determine either standard creepy clown or zombie clown..lol.endless options. this one is take at oak grove cemetary in fall river mass,right across from the borden family grave actually.


----------



## dane82

goingoverboard said:


> View attachment 133113
> 
> My Oldest Son's costume from 2010.


as a kentuckian, i approve the heck outta this.


----------



## Misdomt

@Hacksaw... I'm not a clown guy, but... that is very creepy for sure.. wow.
@Goingoverboard... great costume.. spot on!


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

this is a great thred,i love seeing everyones costumes


----------



## psajko

I did it myself


----------



## psajko

View attachment 133203
View attachment 133202
I did it myself


----------



## goingoverboard

Here is the best costume I ever made for myself. I was burned on 1 side- copying the movie 'Hello Mary Lou, Prom Night 2'.


----------



## Shadowbat

This is my costume for Halloween night:


----------



## TrickRTreater

Now with added neck rope.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

gret stuff everyone


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh perk, i'm loving it. i hope ghost of spookie sees this one. hey garth, i bet you really do like it too.
halloween fan, that is perfect for a haunted house. you are very sinister looking.
perk, now i gotta tell you, i love this costume too. i'm doing an adams/munsters style haunt this year, and that's to me doing it right. neat. and let me guess, beetleguise? 
going over, i agree, that is to fun.
trick or treater, turned out good. brrr, those movies scare me
hacksaw, i love clowns, and i love the creep factor in that first photo. you make a great clown
psjk, you guys look great. you remind me of the walking dead show. the drs at the first of the show.
going overboard, you're very pretty. well, one side of you are. good job
shadowbat, i recognize that house, and those blow molds, but i got to tell you, i'm not coming to ohio or your house on halloween. uh uh, no way. and i'm not watching that video again. nice job.


----------



## 22606

goingoverboard said:


> View attachment 133113
> 
> My Oldest Son's costume from 2010.


Reincarnation at its finest...

Great costumes, everyone.


----------



## abutrflykiss4u2

*Tinkerbell and Captain Hook*

Our costumes for our annual party!


----------



## Zombastic

Last year in our haunted house I was a zombie creature and my brother was a bunny rabbit. 
The rabbit costume was so cheap and easy to make but it scared the crap out of the little boils and ghouls.
This year I'm gonna be a clown but my brother wants to be Peter Rottentail again.









My buddy played a zombie









This was us from 2010


----------



## moonwitchkitty

quick and easy costume that i was last year. the costume is going to go on a pvc monster stand this year. and its going to be zombie pirates this year








and the kids transformers are going to go under the car with a bloody mess since they too will be zombie pirates


----------



## RallyeXpress

Trying everything on. The mask straps will go over the wig, I don't like the shirt. Trying to find something better. Will have black makeup around my right eye and a colored contact.


----------



## Zombastic

Nice RallyeXpress! That's one of the coolest evil clowns I've seen. Love the suicide vest and all of the colors.
Nice Jeep too. Of course my TJ aint that nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

abutrflykiss, you 2 make a very cute couple. cute costumes too
zombastic, if you ask me, the rabbit wasn't the only terrifying one. you guys all look scary. good job
moon, you got a very cute kid there, and i like your ideas. nice costume
rally, that is quite the look. of course i'm partial to clowns, and you really have it going on. nice job


----------



## ALKONOST

RallyeXpress said:


> Trying everything on. The mask straps will go over the wig, I don't like the shirt. Trying to find something better. Will have black makeup around my right eye and a colored contact.


Your clown costume is super cool but, scares the crap outta me! I like your Jeep... it's been outfitted nicely too


----------



## jll

My costume this year will be my take on Cruella De Vil


----------



## 22606

All of the new additions are excellent.

I really like your rendition of Cruella, jll.


----------



## jll

Garthgoyle said:


> All of the new additions are excellent.
> 
> I really like your rendition of Cruella, jll.


Thank you


----------



## dane82

you look great jill! love it.


----------



## jll

thank you dane!


----------



## hlbly1969

Wow just found this site and I love it. Some of the costumes look awesome. Had to Show off a couple of my last ones I done.


----------



## hallorenescene

jill, i love cruella. nice job, i love your hair. ohh, you have a wicked eye. you look very pretty
hlbly, you look scary as can be. i especilly like the first costume. nice job


----------



## brew8354

Here are some of our costumes from over the years




















































































[


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful costumes, love the detail.


----------



## 22606

Both are great, but I _really_ like the look of your jester, hlbly1969.

Making up for lost time, brew8354? Nice pictures and costumes.


----------



## hallorenescene

brew, you guys have a lot of cool costumes. you both look very nice


----------



## brew8354

hallorenescene said:


> brew, you guys have a lot of cool costumes. you both look very nice


Thanks so much!


----------



## brew8354

moonwitchkitty said:


> wonderful costumes, love the detail.


Thank you, I do try to get the details right (most of the time)


----------



## brew8354

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are great, but I _really_ like the look of your jester, hlbly1969.
> 
> Making up for lost time, brew8354? Nice pictures and costumes.


Thanks, I was posting these to postpone decorating more, I was exhausted


----------



## jperkin

cool looking skeleton costume!! just found this forum. hope you didn't get touched with the magic sword


----------



## MarisDolly

Hi guys! I'm new here and so excited for Halloween!!
As i'm trowing a halloweenparty for all my friends, i want my outfit to be a surprise!

Though, i'm so excited about my first try-out of the make-up that I have to show it to somebody!

please tell me what you think, and how I can make it even better! 
It is supposed to be a broken porcelain doll. 

Thanks a lot! 
xx Maris


----------



## Dragonomine

MarisDolly said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here and so excited for Halloween!!
> As i'm trowing a halloweenparty for all my friends, i want my outfit to be a surprise!
> 
> Though, i'm so excited about my first try-out of the make-up that I have to show it to somebody!
> 
> please tell me what you think, and how I can make it even better!
> It is supposed to be a broken porcelain doll.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> xx Maris
> 
> 
> View attachment 136024


Very cool! I like it!


----------



## Edward

NIce make-up job. What does the rest of the costume look like?


----------



## MarisDolly

Thanks! The rest does not excist yet. I'm planning on making my own black petticoat with a black skirt(dolly like)
And a poofy sleeved shirt in black aswell. Finish it up with a pair of white tights and little black shoes.

I will show a picture of the finished look!


----------



## Edward

Sounds very cool !! We look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Serpentia

MarisDolly said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here and so excited for Halloween!!
> As i'm trowing a halloweenparty for all my friends, i want my outfit to be a surprise!
> 
> Though, i'm so excited about my first try-out of the make-up that I have to show it to somebody!
> 
> please tell me what you think, and how I can make it even better!
> It is supposed to be a broken porcelain doll.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> xx Maris
> 
> 
> View attachment 136024


Excellent. What I would do, to bring out the "doll" aspect of it more is to have the skin of face and neck a pure porcelain white. I like Mehron greasepaints, then I would set it for a porcelain matte finish with regular baby powder - unless you happen to have some white theatrical face powder around. I'm cheap so I would probably use baby powder, but I bet Mehron or a comparable company would have something great. ll greasepaints found at Walmart and Target are complete and utter crap - I speak from experience, the good stuff is more opaque and stays on all night. 

Or perhaps just do the actual FACe white, and draw a black outline around the borders of your face to make your makeup look like a porcelain mask. I bet I can find a pic of what I mean..... *rummaging*....

See how this person has a border around their face, making this look like a mask? Kinda like that.... [the rest of the face is of course inappropriate for your theme, I just dont describe concepts really well....pix being worth 1000 words and all]


----------



## Serpentia

Here is another interesting take on this idea:


----------



## Serpentia

And just to jack the thread completely, this mask is so disgustingly beautiful. I am obsessed with these style Venetian masks and would own at least twenty if I could. The authentic ones are..... not cheap. I own one authentic Venetian laser-cut metal mask and one Chinese copy I got off Amazon, and there is a BIG DIFFERENCE. 










Mask I am "lemming" most: 










One day, it will be mine. I want it to go with a black "skeleton" gown I have, it would make the costume. Its monstrously expensive and love is gonna find a way.... you know it.


----------



## creeperguardian

i made the mask part im an a insane asylum escapey


----------



## JohnnyM

Gold Warrior, aka Sexy Gold Warrior! You know you want to dress up as one! 

Yes, I am a man and am dressing up in drag for this one! Sorry I blocked out my lovely face, but what would you rather have, my ugly mustache in the pic or a blocked face when wearing such a costume?


----------



## jennyjenn39

Here's my costume from last years Halloween...Lucy! 








Me and the boyfriend as of course Ricky Ricardo.








And another  This year we are going as victorian era vampires!


----------



## hallorenescene

marisdolly, i really like the look you have applied. and yes, what does the rest of your costume look like?
serpentile, those are some pretty masks
creeper, nice costume. scary
jenny, i love lucy. you guys look great together


----------



## MisteroftheDark

Here's my costume from last year:







and the year before:







I have no idea what to do for this year.
I am a little put off, as both times I lost contests. Once to a guy in nothing but Santa underwear and once to a Party City Alice in Wonderland. :/


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Something is lurking in the corn! New Scarecrow costume for Halloween.

Here's some test photos of my (sort of) new Scarecrow Costume. I built the paper mache pumpkin years ago for my scarecrow prop which I put up every year in front of my house as part of my haunted cornfield scene. I had always thought it would make a good costume but never had a chance until now. I still have some details to add (some sisal leaves around the neck and wrists to look like straw stuffing, maybe some fake barbed wire) but I think it's going to scare the bejeebies out of some kids (and parents too!!)




















"He Who Walks Behind the Rows" is coming for you!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, i like your costumes. i know what you mean though, i lost to a guy carrying a beer bottle and a bed pan in his boxers. ugh
uruk, very scary. i agree, it will scare the beejees out of many


----------



## VampVixen

Wow, you all are putting me to shame! I haven't had time to properly put together a costume this year, so I went with a store-bought Snow White. But it is really pretty! And my best friend is making me a glittery apple koozie for parties


----------



## mrock12079

Me and the wife last year. If you don't know who we are, it's not worth explaining haha. Cheers!


----------



## Xane

"I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!"


----------



## hallorenescene

mrock, interesting costume. okay, i won't ask who you are


----------



## Dragonomine

hallorenescene said:


> mrock, interesting costume. okay, i won't ask who you are


I don't know either lol


----------



## Wolfbeard

I made a new Stalkabout Clown for our Haunted Hayride and Barn. The makeup and costume are all painted for 3-D Chromadepth, as the Barn experience will be entirely 3-D Chromadepth effects this year. We have 10' ceilings and when I am wearing it, the clown's head tops out at almost 9' tall. I am 6'4", so it is not too uncomfortable to wear.

Before costume is completed. For reference, my (extremely patient and understanding) wife is 5'10" tall:








Final product, except for disguising the view port.









Eric


----------



## xLunax

Love the costume, Uruk-Hai. Definitely awesomely scary. I'd freak out if I saw that in the corn maze. 

I know who ya'll are, mrock! Nicely done. :]


----------



## hallorenescene

well dragon, do ya feel like we got invited to a party, and everyone was telling secrets. lol. uh huh! 
wolfbeard, you have a winner there. that costume is fantastic.


----------



## thxboy

This year I went in the not-gory, spooky or creepy path. I went the full on scare the stuffing out of ToT's route.
I figured they were all used to zombies and such, but a full on 6'8" Vader walking among them would give them a permanent freak out.
My son and daughter will be miniature Luke and Leia. 

Hope you guys like it. I didn't go for a film accurate version because I didn't have the budget. This is why there is a mish-mash of Episode 3-6 pieces. Best I could do and still grow my front yard haunt.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dont be a Vader hater..... great idea looks as good as the ones you would see at a convention.


----------



## thxboy

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dont be a Vader hater..... great idea looks as good as the ones you would see at a convention.


Thanks! I was very proud if myself for taking on a lot of the costume work. I leaned to sew for the cape and tunic and made the belt and chest box from scratch.


----------



## hallorenescene

thxboy, nice concept. bet a lot loved seeing that costume. a great show. and at 6'8" you ought to be very intimidating


----------



## The Real Joker

thxboy said:


> This year I went in the not-gory, spooky or creepy path. I went the full on scare the stuffing out of ToT's route.
> I figured they were all used to zombies and such, but a full on 6'8" Vader walking among them would give them a permanent freak out.
> My son and daughter will be miniature Luke and Leia.
> 
> Hope you guys like it. I didn't go for a film accurate version because I didn't have the budget. This is why there is a mish-mash of Episode 3-6 pieces. Best I could do and still grow my front yard haunt.
> 
> View attachment 137236



"Impressive....Most impressive..."


Love it. Big fan of Star Wars


----------



## crum666

A few costumes from 2006.


----------



## vkrivak

Our Amish Zombie Costumes


----------



## Helena Handbasket

My avatar/profile pic is this year's costume.


----------



## sixsixzero

Heres 2 of mine....


----------



## MalmeyStudios

Here is the One we did this year!!
Earthworm Jim


----------



## neomage2021

Starting to add the electronnics to my costume. Eyepiece will glow a few different colors








Here is the piece that will be a hole in my chest. This si the rough clay sculpture. ±Going to smooth, detail, modl and cast it tonight


----------



## jal129

My Freddy vs. Jason costume is finally complete!! It's been done before and it's not all completely screen accurate, but I can't wait to wear it and terrorize neighborhood children. Yes, I am evil like that. 








Costume consists of:

Hock/Machete by NECA
Hood by Frightstuff
Jason clothes by Goodwill/Salvation Army
Freddy sweater by Hot Topic


----------



## RedSonja

This is my costume this year, Batgirl










Me and my niece...she's my "Mini-Me"! Ha!


----------



## hallorenescene

crum, those are some cool costumes, and some terrifying. nice job i think. i'll tell you as soon as the scared silly leaves me
vkriv, noooo, not the amish too. you guys look good
helena, your picture from what i can make out looks very good
six, those are both good shows. your costumes turned out well
malmey, that's quite the costume
neom, wow, i love your costume
jal, you will terrorize neighborhood children and me
red sonia, you guys look awesome in your crime fighting outfits


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

This is one of my costumes, tried it on before setting it up as a prop this year


----------



## IowaGuy

Very awesome thread indeed. I did (past tense) have pictures of previous costumes until I broke up with the lady/s in them so I'd rather not be reminded.

3 Years ago=Pirate
2 Years ago=Marine in Desert Utilities
Last Year=Marine in Desert Utilities

Admittedly I'm more in building props than the whole makeup part of Halloween, but I do plan on getting a Myers mask this year hopefully. Awesome costumes everyone! Happy Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

xxscorpion, cool costume. that would make a nice prop.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo!


----------



## crum666

Was experimenting today with the maggot look aftering seeing it on here somewhere, couldn't find it again. Here's the results.


----------



## crum666

Was experimenting today with the maggot look aftering seeing it on here somewhere, couldn't find it again. Here's the results.

View attachment 138378


----------



## Saki.Girl

have not go full outfitshots will next week but here is these


----------



## hallorenescene

crum, not while i'm eating please. pretty good costume
saki, i don't know if i like your hair better or your hat. they're both amazing. knowing how crafty you are, you made the hat i'm sure


----------



## match

This is a recent build for the 2012 season at Frightmare Farms...


----------



## maximumsportz

Nice costumes guys!


----------



## hallorenescene

match, that is one awesome build. i love the horses head
maximum, that is a cool costume. you are one ugly, scary dude. your clothes are really nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> crum, not while i'm eating please. pretty good costume
> saki, i don't know if i like your hair better or your hat. they're both amazing. knowing how crafty you are, you made the hat i'm sure


Thank you  I did make the hat and I also added the dreads to the wig


----------



## jdbailey1206

Very cool. I've been wanting to do a Mr. Freeze Costume for some time.


----------



## Shadowbat

RedSonja said:


> This is my costume this year, Batgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my niece...she's my "Mini-Me"! Ha!





This turned out great. Bravo!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Here's me and my husband in our masquerade costumes...I wish I had the photos from the party we went to, because the pics were better, especially of my husbands costume. He has one of those venetian raven long nosed masks on, I forgot to get a side shot of it...everyone loved it! (he's kinda hidden behind me in the only pic I have at the moment, and my feathers are in his face, hahaha) I made the feathered jeweled pieces in my hair and on my mask myself:














It was nice to be a long haired brunette for a night, lol. I want to wear the wig all the time!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Was just going through the pics posted in here...I'd love to comment on them all, but there are so many terrific ones! Love the costumes guys...it makes me happy to see so many other people who love to REALLY dress up for Halloween as much as I do


----------



## xLunax

_"It'd be a shame to get blood all over my nice new outfit."_

My costume for this year. I've been dying to be Harley, and I loved her outfit in Arkham City. The only thing I'm missing is the blonde hair, but I'd rather rock the brunette hair anyway. After all, "Joke's on you! I'm not even a real blonde!" 

Looks like Red Sonja and I may have to duke it out. Lol. ;]


----------



## WitchyKitty

I totally wanted to do this costume this year SOOOOO very badly, but I already had my costume from the year before that I never got to wear due to circumstances. I love Harley Quinn, especially in Arkham City! Love it, Luna, I'm jealous


----------



## Edward

Very nice!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks ShadowBat! And love your costume, Luna! I've always wanted to do Harley Quin also. Hmm, maybe next year!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy kitty, you look lovely
you look great xlunax. i like the close up one of your face the best. i like how you applied your makeup


----------



## dane82

xLunax said:


> View attachment 138852
> 
> _"It'd be a shame to get blood all over my nice new outfit."_
> 
> My costume for this year. I've been dying to be Harley, and I loved her outfit in Arkham City. The only thing I'm missing is the blonde hair, but I'd rather rock the brunette hair anyway. After all, "Joke's on you! I'm not even a real blonde!"
> 
> Looks like Red Sonja and I may have to duke it out. Lol. ;]


love it. i'm going as batman this year myself.


----------



## kallie

So far this year I've been a witch, a nun, and......Here Comes Honey Boo Boo Child! Honey Boo Boo is my costume that i wore to work today for our Halloween festivities. I cropped my coworkers out for privacy. That's why i don't have any arms


----------



## 22606

Awesome looks that you and your husband have going, WitchyKitty. 

Harley is one of my favorite villains, and you pulled the 'Arkham Asylum' look off well, xLuna.

Great additions overall.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Thanks Hallorenescene and Garthgoyle! I love masquerade, someday I'd like to have a true ball gown and do the theme again. Right now I am throwing together another costume for another party tomorrow night. Still tweaking it, trying to see what it will turn out to be, as I can go two ways with it.


----------



## exiled

My Brother...


----------



## WitchyKitty

exiled said:


> My Brother...
> View attachment 139095


That is awesome!!


----------



## OctoberDream

"exiled" Your brother is awesome. I love all the detail.

Here is my costume for this year. I was going for one of the kids on the bus in the movie Trick R Treat. But when my daughter said it looked cute, I decided to gore it up a bit. I won for scariest costume at my neighbor’s party, but I was the only one dressed in a scary costume. Still, a win is a win.


----------



## Lil Spook

Our party is tonight and I've an all new costume ready to go... but here's a snap from last weekend











My dress & hat are vintage, which totally made the costume! 
I did enjoy being mobbed by the guests for Candy Cigarettes (who remembers those?!?!)

My Hubs looks awesome as always, he made a great Indiana Jones 

Super fun. I'll wear it again someday I'm sure.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Bigger shot of my costume:


----------



## Dr. Phibes

crum666 said:


> A few costumes from 2006.
> 
> View attachment 137650
> 
> 
> View attachment 137649
> 
> 
> View attachment 137651
> 
> 
> View attachment 137657
> 
> 
> View attachment 137658
> 
> 
> View attachment 137659
> 
> 
> View attachment 137660


Were you Doyle or Jerry Only rockin' the devil lock?


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, i don't know who honey boo boo is, but you look adorable
exiled, that is one fine grinch
october, a win is a win. i'd say you won fair and square.
lil spook, you look very pretty. and i love candy cigarettes. yum
helena, wow, you did a great job on the makeup. you look very good


----------



## TheCostumer

My costume for the Historic Cabildo's Ghostly Galavant party this past Friday night!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I could really my teeth into this character! Lol!


----------



## DayTek

Kitty cat me with my Shufflebot hubby


----------



## Crazytrain83

My Minion and I


----------



## sixsixzero

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!! My voltron costume earned me a $500 win friday night and $1000 win last night!!!! 



sixsixzero said:


> Heres 2 of mine....
> View attachment 137887
> 
> View attachment 137888


----------



## hallorenescene

the costumer, i think that costume is wonderful. you look very boss in it
day, you are a cutie, and nice costume on your hubby
crazy, i love your costumes, and your eres rock.
way to go sixsix


----------



## HalloScream

My costume this year is a combination of 2 costumes I've used in the past. For a couple of past Halloweens, I've had the unknown phantom costume with the fading red eyes. Last year, I attempted a headless horseman costume I got from Spirit Halloween. It didn't work out too well. This year, I didn't feel like spending money on another costume. So, I decided to take parts from both and create something new.









I took the hood piece and gloves from the phantom and combined them with the vest w/ the cape. I'm wearing black pants and shoes to complete it.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloscream, that's a cool costume. i have a prop of that, way cool


----------



## WHTim

Here's me as Jason at my Halloween party.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice costume whtim, and i love that table cloth


----------



## WHTim

Thanks! We have a big party with a lot of gross food.


----------



## yank

Had a blast making these...the glow in the dark contacts really freaked out some of our guests...


----------



## hallorenescene

yank, those are very creepy costumes. they look real good


----------



## dixiemama

These are so great! Here is my latest family portrait from our Dead Celebrity - Massacre at the Oscars party. 
My sisters Amy Winehouse and the Black Dahlia, me as Phyllis Diller and my parents as Grandpa and Lily Munster 

Happy Halloween!
-- Dixiemama


----------



## dixiemama

That is AWESOME!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh dixie, you guys look all dressed up to win the oscars. great, fun costumes


----------



## crum666

Dr. Phibes said:


> Were you Doyle or Jerry Only rockin' the devil lock?


Jerry Only, though I'm a bit on the skinny side for either!


----------



## crum666

Here is a couple of pictures from Saturday.


----------



## dafunk

View attachment 139684

View attachment 139685
View attachment 139686


----------



## Droidecon

Hey y'all. New here. This was my first attempt at making my own appliance. Hope y'all like it!


----------



## dafunk

my costume of this year


----------



## Droidecon

dafunk said:


> my costume of this year
> View attachment 139703


Nice! Love the hands!


----------



## Alexandria

Zombie Nurse! My second time doing zombie makeup...love this stuff !


----------



## Droidecon

Alexandria said:


> Zombie Nurse! My second time doing zombie makeup...love this stuff !
> View attachment 139747


Nice work! I'm a zombie fanatic myself. I'm currently working on a couple new pieces. I'll post pics when I get them done


----------



## xLunax

Thanks for the comments, people. It was a pretty big hit this past weekend on Bourbon. Lol. :]

Love all the costumes guys! Especially the zombies. I think I wanna do something creepy or scary next year. There are some awesome ideas on here.


----------



## MissKiki

Gomez & Morticia Addams - it was a tame year.


----------



## vampyrespro

Love this thread! You all have such amazing costumes.
I'm a traditionalist at heart; vampire for me again.


----------



## amyml

Here's one of my costumes this year. This is from Saturday. We had a Nightmare before Christmas party. 








Playing with my skirt. By the way, the hair is mine. The color is fake (although I still have a tinge of pink today).


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

My Rupert Murdock(he's the devil) costume finally has arrived....I didn't put the tie on...


----------



## Kardec251985

I'm dressed up as a creepy girl version of Leatherface.


----------



## dane82

here's a couple from my party saturday night (i'm batman):


----------



## GodOfThunder

Here's my Ash costume. My wife and one of her friends did "Toddlers and Tiaras"....it was pretty funny and the sashes had the names of our respective neighborhoods on them. 

I inverted the costume to put the chainsaw arm on the left side since I'm right handed so as to free up my right hand most of the night. Did the toy chainsaw rigging and mods and also created the boomstick harness out of leather belts and riveted it all up myself.


----------



## goingoverboard

2 Pics from this year's party-
Me & my Husband as Wayne & Garth








This one is only for those people who have seen Grease 2 a million times like me! My Sister as Stephanie Zanonie in the "Girl for all Seasons" talent show! HaHa!


----------



## sunshine9

*Cruella De Vil *

I was Cruella De Vil and 4 of my friends were the dalmatian pups. Here I am with 2 of the dalmatians. We are trying to win a costume contest through our university. The winner is determined by the amount of 'likes' the picture gets on he fan page! You do not need to like the university fan page, just like the picture please!! it would hep a lot! click on the link and then 'like' the picture!!! much appreciated friends  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38560960.41664.180065288710125&type=1&theater


----------



## spookyone

one side view of safety pins attached to face hehe







posting pic of me and my sis =) we had done a few hehe






nowhining n her hubby (10-19-12)






me n nowhining at a friends wedding she was a vampire(which she made darker later) we also went and worked at a haunted house like this too lol (10-27-12)













me insane oh btw i have stiches on side of one mouth in this pic hehe and yes im wearing a straigh jacket lol (10-20-12)






TOT in point pleasant wv 10-25-12






me nowhinging and our good friend working at a haunted house 10-27-12






me more nicer insane there wuz kids at school party lol 10-19-12


----------



## The Real Joker

*Our halloween costumes - Halloween 2012*

Here is a not-too-good photo of me and my girlfriend, Reena's Halloween costumes from this past weekend.

She is dressed as Harley Quinn ( costume pieces bought by me )
And I am of course the Joker 

We had A LOT of people ask to pose for pictures and had a great time.

Will get more pics tomorrow night for Halloween.


----------



## Dragonomine

This is hubby and me for trick or treat...















And then us at our party...


----------



## spookyone

Dragonomine said:


> OMG! The Dark Crystal!!! I loved that movie!!


same for me i grew up watching that movie!!!!!!!!!!! one of my FAVEORITE BTW FANGTASTIC JOB ON THE COSTUME EVERYONE !!! I AM STILL DROOLING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spookyone

jon said:


> so here was my costume from this year! I won 1st at 2 different halloween parties with this costume. Hope you all like it!


oomg fangtastic!!!!!


----------



## spookyone

GodOfThunder said:


> Here's my Ash costume. My wife and one of her friends did "Toddlers and Tiaras"....it was pretty funny and the sashes had the names of our respective neighborhoods on them.
> 
> I inverted the costume to put the chainsaw arm on the left side since I'm right handed so as to free up my right hand most of the night. Did the toy chainsaw rigging and mods and also created the boomstick harness out of leather belts and riveted it all up myself.


Love the evil dead /army of darkness look favortie movie of mine =)me my sister and mum gone to watch an evil dead musical it was awsome we even had picture taken yay


----------



## Halloween Princess

Goingoverboard, I LOVE the Grease 2 costume. I definitely get it.


----------



## ElPitchfork

My human exterminator costume.


----------



## sneakhead324

Boss ricky ross has so much fun being him ha


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Here is me from my party over the weekend (27th). I am the creepy clown with the green hair. My sister is to the left of me and then a friend on the right. It was so much fun!!! No one knew it was me.


----------



## hallorenescene

crum, now you shouldn't be pointing a finger at anyone, it isn't polite, and hexing us with a freddie costume on, just might send him this way. shivers, that guy scares me. nice costume, you look very gruesome
droid, i don't like it, it looks like sometrhing from the walking dead. very good job there. 
dafunk, a wonderful costume. was it hot and cumbersome to wear?
alex, god job on your costume, it made me scrunch up my face.
misskiki, i love tame years and your costume
vampy, i like vampire costumes. and i'm not looking into your eyes, i think they are hypnotizing
amy, cute costume, and very pretty hair.
oaklawn, although it's a cool mask, i don't think i would leave it on to long, or it will become a part of you.


----------



## hallorenescene

kardec, that is a creepy look. good and creepy
dane, you make a great batman, and i like all the costumes
thunder, your costumes look good. good work on the belts and such
going, nice costumes. but were you as funny as wayne and garth? and i love grease, and i think that costume is sweet.
ahh, sunshine, you guys are adoreable.
spooky one, you guys really did good on your costumes. i love how pretty you painted your faces up. the saftey pins were awesome
will the real joker please stand up. nice costumes there
dragon, i got a kick out of yours
spooky one, you guys look evil. it's just an act, right?
elpitch, cool costume. now, can i give you the address of an ex you can ex.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool costume trick. and if noone knew it was you, than it was trick pulling a trick
sneak, i don't know who boss ricky ross is, but a good looking photo. glad you're having fun


----------



## WHTim

That is pretty much amazing. 


VexFX said:


> View attachment 108740
> 
> 
> This is a Plague Doctor costume I made for 2011. The mask was constructed out of a lightweight foam material, then textured and painted to look like leather. Even up close, you would never know it was not real leather.
> 
> A soldering iron was used to melt holes (for stitching) around each piece, which hardens the foam and reinforces the holes. The mask pieces were then stitched together using hemp.
> 
> Inside the mask, there are 2 programmable RGB LEDs, one for each eye. In this case, the lights were programmed to a pulsating green. The LEDs are attached to the inside of the mask with magnets, so they can easily be rotated towards the actor's face to create a dramatic effect, or rotated away from the face to provide am more subtle (and less distracting for the actor) effect.
> 
> For more information on Plague Doctors and their role in history, check out the following Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plague_doctor
> 
> I'll be creating a tutorial for this project eventually.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I don't always go the "sexy" route for Halloween but this year instead of hosting a party, we went out. I wanted to find a green bob wig & call this a pumpkin, but couldn't find a wig. Not sure exactly what I was 










I'll take this opportunity to ask for help from my forum friends in a "sexy" costume contest if you use facebook. I think you have to like the page first, then my photo. http://www.facebook.com/LoversStores/app_192229990808929


----------



## Saki.Girl

My full costume love how it turned out


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love your costume saki girl! Gives me ideas for next year.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween princess, i'd say sexy. i don't think you look like a pumpkin, but sexy yes. you go girl
saki, i love how it turned out too. you are so artistic and talented. even your staff is amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl

HalloweenTrick said:


> I love your costume saki girl! Gives me ideas for next year.





hallorenescene said:


> halloween princess, i'd say sexy. i don't think you look like a pumpkin, but sexy yes. you go girl
> saki, i love how it turned out too. you are so artistic and talented. even your staff is amazing


Thanks so much guys was a blast to make and so much fun to wear and the best part is the only thing i had to go buy was jacket that i got a salvation army for 3 bucks had everything eles and just altered or added to it


----------



## 22606

I really like your unique 'human exterminator' character, ElPitchfork. Saki.Girl, your costume turned out excellently. All that have been posted are great contributions.


----------



## joshspiderman

went as Sirius black and snl dick in a box for another party lol


----------



## Darkslide632

My kiddo wanted to be Optimus Prime this year. I gotta get some better pictures, but this is what I have at the moment. The ignition on his chest turns his lights on.


----------



## jackied420

I was a plague Doctor this year, with my husband as a plague victim


----------



## neomage2021

From a costume contest I entered early today... didn't even place. None of the good costumes placed. Top 3 were pretty lame


----------



## XandonX

Cthulu & Raven Skeleton


----------



## 22606

All look great. 

I cannot believe that you didn't place, neomage2021


Might want to hide when _this_ bunny comes hopping by...


----------



## Zombastic

The Haunted House Posse, 2012. I'm the Clown.


----------



## jal129

Happy Halloween! Have tons of candy left because none of the kids would come remotely close to the door.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

This was me tonite in my garage haunt


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Undead doll, zombie, what have you.


----------



## Varro252

My evil jester, with mask ripping off my face! Also my buddy doing nosferatu!

We put blooded on the mask and the molded mask when we arived at the block party but in those pic no blood! 

Its hard to tell but this is all the photos i got with blood on the mask! Sorry for my terrible dancing!


----------



## Stoo

My wife and I went with the Zombie costumes again this year, only difference is that we attempted to use latex to make our own prosthetics. It was certainly easier for drinking and stuff than using a mask like we have in previous years.


----------



## hallorenescene

interesting concept josh.
dark, did you make the costume? looks like a good job.
jackied, that is a very good costume. it also makes me think of spy verses spy. your poor hubby looks like he got the worst of it
neo, you placed here. i think your costume rates. i've seen contests before where that happened. just wrong
xan, nice costmes. 
garth, you're right, the easter bunny you're not. lol. glad you got some halloween spirit there.
zomb, of course i like your clown costume. it's very cool. and i think the your bunny just went bad. lol
jal, so that's how you do it, buy candy, then scare the kids away. lol.
xxscorpion, you are very scary. 
undead, you look like you should be dead. those are wicked cool wounds
varro, you pulled off a heck od a bloody cool costume. i like the face ripper effect
stoo, yikes, you guys had a rough day. you look gruesome.


----------



## Stoo

I forgot to add my son's costume. We bought him a Ghostbuster costume on ebay, but I didn't want him to use the inflatable proton pack .. it looked poor, so I built him a foam proton pack and added some lights.
















before paint:


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Stoo you did a great job on the proton pack!


----------



## psajko

I was Poison Ivy.


----------



## WHTim

Good one. Cool that it's all second hand stuff too. 


Saki.Girl said:


> My full costume love how it turned out


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the voodoo queen and the steam punk Frankie looks awesome


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

psajko said:


> View attachment 141346
> View attachment 141347
> I was Poison Ivy.


You remind me of Kirsten Dunst


----------



## sonicsink

Hope this works as my first attempt didn't...all homemade from thrifted and dollar store items, craft items, and what I had laying around the house.

My oldest as Link from The Legend of Zelda, my middle as "a copper", my youngest the jail break baby, and myself and my husband as the officers who caught him after he stole our police car  My middle guy was supposed to be a pirate, but at the last minute changed his mind and decided he wanted to catch bad guys too.

Not sure if it will work, but here is a video of the working lights on the cop car:
http://www.facebook.com/v/10152193465885058


----------



## JustJimAZ

My Costume - Crow's Bane







My wife with her complementing "Cute Scarecrow"







My son and his gag "Steampunk your head off"













Some of you may remember me as a gargoyle. Here is my daughter as a gar-girl. 







Here she is days earlier going to Zombie Prom:







And here she is a day later going to a birthday party as Princess Arachna:


----------



## Darkslide632

hallorenescene said:


> interesting concept josh.
> dark, did you make the costume? looks like a good job.


Thanks. I did. Here is a better picture, and a picture of my youngest in his Elmo costume that his mom made. I was pretty happy with how they came out.


----------



## JustJimAZ

sonicsink said:


> Not sure if it will work, but here is a video of the working lights on the cop car:
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10152193465885058


The video would work better if you changed the privacy settings to "public"


----------



## JustJimAZ

neomage2021 said:


> From a costume contest I entered early today... didn't even place. None of the good costumes placed. Top 3 were pretty lame
> View attachment 140977


Well, it's an awesome costume. I guess now you know what it feels like to be on Face Off and get voted down by the public.


----------



## sonicsink

JustJimAZ said:


> The video would work better if you changed the privacy settings to "public"


Whoops! Please try it now and let me know if it works.


----------



## JustJimAZ

sonicsink said:


> Whoops! Please try it now and let me know if it works.


Worked for me.


----------



## hallorenescene

stoo, i did love that show, and your sons costume is very cool
psjak, both your costumes are very good. you 2 look great
sonic, you guys all look great. and what a cute cop car.
justjim, wow, those are some great costumes. your sons is very cool how it looks like it's detached.
dark, you're right, both costumes came out great. what a cute little guy elmo is. tell your wife kudos on the elmo costume. i sew, and i know how hard it is to sew furry material.


----------



## wristslitter

I went as Marilyn Manson again this year. Here is a pic from the Goretorium in Las Vegas. The electric chair actually shocks you, kinda cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey wristslitter, nice to see you again. hey, the electric chair gives some zap to your photo.


----------



## Rumsfield

I got this mask and hat from forum member "sirbrad" It was perfect for this years cornfield theme.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

This is my sliding boaris costume. Consists of a latex prosthetic mask I bought from scream team prosthetics. The sliding gear I made myself. My character is about a warrior who was disowned by his father, For being uncooperative with commands and ruining the family name. He has no choice but to take revenge on helpless souls in human race. Yes maybe I thought to much into it xD


----------



## wristslitter

I been around Hallo, been busy, just got married on Oct 30, 2012,,,now I am gearing up to my xmas display.


hallorenescene said:


> hey wristslitter, nice to see you again. hey, the electric chair gives some zap to your photo.


----------



## The Auditor

wristslitter said:


> I been around Hallo, been busy, just got married on Oct 30, 2012,,,now I am gearing up to my xmas display.


Congratulations!


----------



## TechMOGogy

9.5 foot tall Lurker/Stalkabout


----------



## neomage2021

please vote for my frankenstein costume my liking the image of it in this facebook photo album

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508245359193132.116844.205396846144653&type=1


----------



## 22606

You make an excellent Marily Manson, wristslitter. Congratulations on the marriage; may you both have many happy years together.

Rumsfield, very cool. The Creeper is an underrated horror movie villain, in my opinion.

Interesting concept, pyrosaxplayer.

TechMOGogy, neat costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

congratulations on the marriage wristslitter. are you doing your nightmare before Christmas setting?
rums, that is a good mask for the cornfields
pyrosax, scary mask. i like your story line
tchmo, very cool costume. you mov real good in it too


----------



## JustJimAZ

hallorenescene said:


> justjim, wow, those are some great costumes. your sons is very cool how it looks like it's detached.


Thank you! This little video shows it in action:







pyrosaxplayer said:


> This is my sliding boaris costume. Consists of a latex prosthetic mask I bought from scream team prosthetics. The sliding gear I made myself. My character is about a warrior who was disowned by his father, For being uncooperative with commands and ruining the family name. He has no choice but to take revenge on helpless souls in human race. Yes maybe I thought to much into it xD


Nah, you can't over think the backstory.



TechMOGogy said:


> 9.5 foot tall Lurker/Stalkabout
> View attachment 143259
> 
> 
> Love stilt costumes!


----------



## JustJimAZ

I Liked it for you. Good luck!



neomage2021 said:


> please vote for my frankenstein costume my liking the image of it in this facebook photo album
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508245359193132.116844.205396846144653&type=1


----------



## hallorenescene

justjim, your son does great. he's a cutie too. thanks for the video. i'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## 22606

JustJimAZ, that costume idea was really cool.


----------



## wristslitter

hallorenescene said:


> congratulations on the marriage wristslitter. are you doing your nightmare before Christmas setting?


Thanks Gathgoyle and Hallo, got married in Vegas, wont ever do halloween in vegas again, not very halloween friendly town. And yes Hallo, I am continuing my Nightmare, this year I made a Santa Sally, she kicks butt.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Hey Wristslitter - long time no see! I swear I haven't seen you on here in a while! 
Glad you're back, awesome costume, and CONGRATS on getting married!! 

Can't wait to see the Sally you built - your stuff is always amazing!


----------



## Sandmann

Me and my wife


----------



## JustJimAZ

Sandmann said:


> Me and my wife
> 
> Love it Sandman! Made for each other.


----------



## foxfish

Some really fantastic costumes on here...
Here is our vid ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zR9zZykonFw


----------



## 22606

Sandmann, it's cool that both you and the wife are so into Halloween. Great costumes; they remind me of characters from _Buffy_ or _Angel_.

Looks like you had a nice turnout for your party and enjoyed yourselves, foxfish.


----------



## xenomorph253

Last year's costume build after some changes to hands, feet & shins. Resealed and repainted plain black with just highlights to nails and teeth only. Made better half into a version of Private Vasquez, one of the colonial marines from Aliens. Still a crowd pleaser.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Very cool costume xenomorph!!


----------



## hallorenescene

sandman, i love it too. you guys look great. i love the color controversey you guys have going there. very nice indeed
foxfish, looks like a fun halloween
xen, very cool costume, the handler is very nice looking


----------



## 22606

Easily the most impressive alien costume that I have seen, xenomorph253, and your other half makes a great Vasquez.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I agree with Garthgoyle, amazing costume!


----------



## Perk

*Zoltar*

2012 Costume


----------



## 22606

Neat Zoltar costume, Perk. I hope that you didn't have to lug the booth with you everywhere, though...


----------



## xenomorph253

Thank you for the remarks, glad you all enjoyed the photos.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice costume Perk,


----------



## hallorenescene

perk, i like the costume too. very nice indeed


----------



## Kev730

My possesed pumpkin costume


----------



## 22606

Looks great, Kev.


----------



## mystic manor

*Pink Cadillac*














Cardboard, duct tape, and foamboard caddy with working lights


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Mystic manor that is one cool pink caddy!!


----------



## hallorenescene

well kev, looks like your obsession takes one right to the coffin. lol. you look good for a possessed pumpkin
mystic, that is a sweet ride, and your little girl is adorable


----------



## Leoo

Serial Killer Doll


----------



## hallorenescene

leoo, i love dolls. my sister always says she doesn't think there is a doll i don't love. yikes, you are one scary doll. i think you be the one to prove her wrong. good costume in a very scary way


----------



## Leoo

hallorenescene said:


> leoo, i love dolls. my sister always says she doesn't think there is a doll i don't love. yikes, you are one scary doll. i think you be the one to prove her wrong. good costume in a very scary way


Haha, Thank You. I always thought dolls are creepy.


----------



## LOTH

My medic zombie


----------



## hallorenescene

great picture. nice smile on someone who is about to be lunch. lol


----------



## Vilessence

Vile my stalk-about with built in 200 watt rms sound system.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

My self and my wife at are Twisted Circus Party


----------



## hallorenescene

vilessence, i love it. cool picture standing under that pub sign. those are some big hands you got there.
twisted, those are some wicked twisted costumes. i love your wifes pink hair and nice job on her face, and your costume is very different and outstanding.


----------



## 31Kilo

Took my Grim Reaper costume from two years ago, and turned it into a pretty trick illusion costume, I could turn the head on the reaper with a concealed lever, it would look around and at the kids, it freaked some people out.


----------



## matrixmom

Hilarious!!


----------



## 22606

LOTH, great zombie costume.

Vilessence, I like the squatty look to your costume. Nice job on the Reaper.

TWISTEDUK, both of you pulled the looks off well. Cool to see a creepy ringmaster, for a change.

31Kilo, that is one incredibly amusing costume. Excellent work.


----------



## hallorenescene

kilo, that is one good looking grim reaper, to bad about the baby. lol. very nice job on the costume. i imagine when the baby grows up, it will be a looker.


----------



## Vilessence

Garthgoyle said:


> LOTH, great zombie costume.
> 
> Vilessence, I like the squatty look to your costume. Nice job on the Reaper.
> 
> TWISTEDUK, both of you pulled the looks off well. Cool to see a creepy ringmaster, for a change.
> 
> 31Kilo, that is one incredibly amusing costume. Excellent work.


 Squatty!! I'm just big boned LoL.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfsUSX9Jd_k


----------



## sandman78

HARRY!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice costume harry ... I mean sandman


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice costumes kilo and vilessence!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked costume sandman


----------



## rexygirl

The evil ringmaster for our carnevil party


----------



## sandman78

AWESOME! Very cool


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked cool rexy. i love that little hat, and nice paint job


----------



## rexygirl

Thanks the hat was my fav part!! Wish I had more time to apply my makeup but I was pretty happy with it!!


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

Here is some pics of a costume we made for a friend...all the pieces were sculpted molded and painted, riveted, weathered by us, it was based on a video game called Killing Floor: steampunk edition...the character name was 'the berserker'


----------



## mystic manor

You did a great job! I like the texture on the forearm and thigh guards.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

mystic manor said:


> You did a great job! I like the texture on the forearm and thigh guards.


thank you...that was a few intense weeks when we made it i was exahusted..it took alot out of us...12 silicon molds!!!! and so much resin...it was a great big fun mess!...we should have had push cores but alas..time and money are always the enemy of props costumes and art!


----------



## hallorenescene

hallows, i think you did one heck of a great job. nice costume


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

thank you hallorenescene.....it was a lot of fun...


----------



## The-Dullahan

I don't actually take photos, so I must resort to "borrowing" photos from other people (which is not all that difficult, as I pop up all over The Internets)

However, I have few photos from Halloween at the present time, but I have a handful from Spooky Empire's Ultimate Horror Weekend (October 26th to 28th at the Orlando Hilton, where a group and I took over, hosting a massive event)

Here I am in my quickly thrown-together Voodoo Shaman outfit, leading some 200 Zombies in the opening event, the International Drive Zombie Walk. Easy costume, as it is just me in every day clothes, except that I changed to my Tophat and threw my welding goggles on there. I had a cool crest of pheasant feathers and a bird skull on there too, but with the tropical-storm-level winds, they did not last long. People were finding my feathers all weekend.

































You should always hang onto human/animal remains. they can spice up any costume very effectively.

Behind me you see my sister and loyal cohort. Her costume was also last minute and a complete throw-together.

















For most of the weekend, she wore her signature Sugar Skull makeup that she has been doing for years now, so she has specialized in many different styles and designs. She incorporates actual rhinestones or even candies into it. Over the last five years, it seems that Sugar Skull makeup has become popular and a lot f people are doing it.

Oh, and here's my regular every-day car. I modified it's paintjob slightly for the weekend. I liked it. So did all of the tourists I drove past heading out (As I had to pass anyone heading to the Florida themeparks or vacationing at Orlando/Central Florida while on the way. Made it into several videos. Maybe I'm on The You Tubes again)









Now, I don't have many Halloween photos. Here is what I do have.

A quick image someone took of my sister's costume:








Which she used for lurking throughout the property and running a block up or street in either direction, giving chase to ToT's.

And another photo, which I only have, because these two children are the children of my Brother's Boss (who happens to be my neighbour) and she "tagged" him to the photo on The Face Books. You can see my costume (hunched down slightly, though it turns out there was plenty of room for me in the photo. I normally am a bit more equal in height with my scythe that you see there) and my sister. This was of course, earlier in the evening. We later went to a local Pizzeria dressed like this. and ran into several (of the 700+) people who attended our display this year.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great costumes the-dullahan!! and great pics too! Really love your sisters umbrella corp. Costume!!


----------



## hallorenescene

dullahan, i think your sister and you have fabulous costumes. love both your tastes. and nice car.


----------



## Kev730

dafunk said:


> my costume of this year
> View attachment 139703



how did you make the leaves on the costume?


----------



## The-Dullahan

Funny story. My sister has never seen any of the Resident Evil films or played their games and knew...well, nothing about them whatsoever. I know what I know simply from seeing the films (never played the games or whatnot either) and we just sort of decided it last minute, when we were making jokes about how people say Dodge Magnum wagons look like Hearses, but I said I would drive one (the only thing Mopar has made in nearly half a century that I would drive, because I like station wagons) but only if I could paint it black and put some sort of cool evil company logo on the side. In minutes, her Umbrella Corp costume was thought up, designed and was figuring out how the **** I was going to paint the rubber parts of a respirator and cramming blue LEDs into it.

Other funny story. During my awesome three-day Halloween party at the Hilton, there was some sort of convention of several state justices there, so the place was swarming with undercover police in business professional attire. Since we were there before the event technically began and allowed through to the part of the establishment we were using (most of it) as we were not simply regular guests, but a part of it, my sister was able to walk around freely in her Umbrella Corp costume and the police...really...REALLY did not like that (Hence why her rifle tip had to be made Orange, last minute) My Hearse Family includes two people who actually ALSO dressed up as Umbrella Corp people and had firearms and had similar difficulties (These were eased greatly when the event really started and guests poured in and COUNTLESS people had weapons and the police realized...). These same two individuals actually run an entire Umbrella Corporation crew, who all wear fancy swat gear and full costumes (And they make great security for out cars, since we park all of ours on dispkay in the courtyard of the Hilton, instead of the parking garage). Anyhow, we decided (because we're a**holes) that next year, we will not be using orange ribbons and whatnots to signal that our weapons are harmless, but something more creative and proudly allow authorative individuals to closely examine them if they show concern. Maybe add a drop of hand sanitizer in the ends for full effect.


----------



## 31Kilo

hallorenescene said:


> kilo, that is one good looking grim reaper, to bad about the baby. lol. very nice job on the costume. i imagine when the baby grows up, it will be a looker.



Greatest compliment EVER!!!!


----------



## Phe_03

This is the Group shot. I did everyone's make up here except one of the little girls. 









I'm the one munching on intestines.


----------



## hallorenescene

phe, that is a wicked bunch of zombies there. good job. geesh o pete, you should be on the walking dead. yikes, good job


----------



## El Cucuy

here's this years costume "the ape went bats" hand made vest, cuffs, bat cufflings, bow tie, collar and cape collar also the latex on this mask finally dried up and cracked and fell off. the face on this mask is paper mache.using techniques form stalloween.


----------



## Vilessence

Never knew planet of the apes had vampires, to funny.


----------



## hallorenescene

el cucuy, that looks like a fun costume. i bet you got lots of comments on it.


----------



## The-Dullahan

HalloweenTrick said:


> Great costumes the-dullahan!! and great pics too! Really love your sisters umbrella corp. Costume!!


So did a lot of people, apparently, even though it was a last-minute quick costume. One liked it so much that he just last week contacted her after tracking her down through Facebook, where I tagged her to some photos that a photographer took of her at the event. He had gotten in touch, as he decided to get her as a tattoo (and she now gets free tattoo work for life, since he is a tattoo artist) and drew up a quick sketch. The final drawing looked much better, with greater detail and shading, but I don't seem to have a file of it saved any place.


----------



## hallorenescene

dullahan, that is very cool. so is your sister going to take advantage of the tatoo offer?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow dullahan!! That's awesome, free tattoos for life!! Heck yeah! The sketch is great that will make a great tattoo!


----------



## The-Dullahan

hallorenescene said:


> dullahan, that is very cool. so is your sister going to take advantage of the tatoo offer?


Most definitely.


----------



## El Cucuy

lucky, I've tryed trading taxidermy work for tattos with no luck...yet
also I did get alot of comments and complements on my gorilla and entered a couple of contests, didn't win though.


----------



## hallorenescene

didn't win, but it's always fun trying. it was a very fun/cool costume


----------



## 22606

Awesome costumes, The-Dullahan.

Excellent group of zombies, Phe_03.

El Cucuy, _very_ amusing monkey vamp costume.


----------



## El Cucuy

I'm a gorilla #?*!
by all means no disrespect.
it's just thats what I would say when I was refered to as a monkey, I have even been called chewbacca and get this one, somebody said I was a dolphin,
go figure.


----------



## 22606

El Cucuy said:


> somebody said I was a dolphin, go figure.


Yes, absolutely _perfect_ resemblance...


----------



## El Cucuy

I know, it's crazy, the season brings out some stange people
( thanks for the smiley pumkin, I just realized I could use those )


----------



## hallorenescene

so one year i dressed as whorton the elephant from dr seuss. big feet, big trunk on my face, and people said...oh look, what a cute mouse. mouse?


----------



## El Cucuy

too funny,
those moments are priceless when you stop and give'm that blank stare.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> so one year i dressed as whorton the elephant from dr seuss. big feet, big trunk on my face, and people said...oh look, what a cute mouse. mouse?


Elephants are afraid of mice, no? What would have happened had one run by while you were in costume, a trampling of that moron?

Back in middle school (or maybe very early high school), a few of my friends and I were scaring people on Halloween night. A young girl came up to the house, dressed as a ghost, but (I kid not) she resembled a KKK member; with her father's attitude (I nearly got punched), I think that it likely _was_ his old Klan outfit that she had donned


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, wouldn't it have been funny to some how have been able to cut off the top of that pointy costume. lol. that'd of showed some attitude.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, wouldn't it have been funny to some how have been able to cut off the top of that pointy costume. lol. that'd of showed some attitude.


The heck with the costume; I would have rather scalped the dad


----------



## spydermonkey

************ Biker costume*

last years costume...ZIPPER FACE. let me know what you think


----------



## hallorenescene

spyder, that is one heck of a cool facial. wow, you did great


----------



## spydermonkey

thank you. saw the idea online and knew i had to try it. only took 1 1/2 hours...lol


----------



## hallorenescene

was there a step by step tuitorial? i really like that. 1 1/2 hours! yikes! it was worth it though


----------



## spydermonkey

yes on tutorial..ill find it and post it soon in new post


----------



## hallorenescene

spyder, don't let me miss it.


----------



## 22606

Nice job on the makeup, spydermonkey, and I also like your bandana.


----------



## OctoberDream

spydermonkey said:


> last years costume...ZIPPER FACE. let me know what you think
> 
> View attachment 147477
> View attachment 147478
> View attachment 147479
> View attachment 147480
> View attachment 147481


Bravo my friend. Very well done. Did you come up with that on your own? Or did you see it some where?


----------



## spydermonkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0RZOfFvWG0...this is link to the one i liked the best although she babbles alot.


hallorenescene said:


> was there a step by step tuitorial? i really like that. 1 1/2 hours! yikes! it was worth it though


----------



## hallorenescene

spyder, she does an awesome job. i just put that in my faves for future referance. thanks for posting that

oh yeah, and she does babble alot


----------



## LOTH

Here is my Zombie Medic costume


----------



## LOTH

Before paint was done. It took a couple hrs to apply this prosthetic.....well worth it!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks awesome great job


----------



## 22606

LOTH, excellent job on the prosthetic.


----------



## hallorenescene

loth, i even liked the way it looked before you painted it


----------



## spydermonkey

excellent job. i like it before the makeup...just creepy. what did you do to do it? full molded face or applications?


----------



## Shadowbat

Just a teaser image really, not a full costume yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat as the invisable man


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would be offaly cold to be the invisible man


----------



## 22606

'Snake Plissken', from _Escape From New York/L.A._, but 'the invisible man' was just as good of a guess


----------



## ToxicTeaLady

*Here's my Sam (From Trick 'r Treat) costume I made last years for a convention called Fan Expo Canada.








I'm planning on doing a photo shoot hopefully sometime this October so look out for more pictures! *​


----------



## Shadowbat

Love Sam. That looks great.


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice looking sam. you take very nice pictures too


----------



## ToxicTeaLady

Shadowbat said:


> Love Sam. That looks great.


Thank you! 


hallorenescene said:


> very nice looking sam. you take very nice pictures too


And thank you as well! I'm planning on doing a photo shoot sometime this fall so hopefully I can get some better pictures of the full costume.


----------



## 22606

That is an incredible Sam costume, ToxicTeaLady.


----------



## ToxicTeaLady

Garthgoyle said:


> That is an incredible Sam costume, ToxicTeaLady.


Thank you Garthgoyle!


----------



## TheCostumer

Shadowbat said:


> Love Sam. That looks great.


Same for me too!


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally tried on my chest of souls (from wrightfx) with the rest of my Freddy gear.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Dang, that looks good shadowbat!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That is awesome shadowbat!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Thank you. I am very pleased with this version of my Freddy costume. I've evolved over the last few years on it even having a silicone mask a couple years ago.(which met an unfortunate accident. Since then I refuse to spend that much money on another mask.) This version features mask, hand, and chest all by Brian Wright. Everything matches and everything fits perfect.


----------



## frogkid11

Shadowbat - is the teaser pic you posted earlier (the camo pants, eye patch, and black shirt) mean you are going as The Governor from The Walking Dead after he gets his eye poked out?


----------



## hallorenescene

shadow, terrifying costume. very awesome


----------



## Shadowbat

frogkid11 said:


> Shadowbat - is the teaser pic you posted earlier (the camo pants, eye patch, and black shirt) mean you are going as The Governor from The Walking Dead after he gets his eye poked out?



Nope.  

That costume that I'm working on will be for our Halloween parade, and possibly a convention. It's actually non horror related if that helps.


----------



## piraticalstyle

Wow. I just went through five years of posts. So many amazing costumes. I always forgot about my costume until the last minute, being busy with the haunt. 
This one is from the local Zombie Crawl a few years back. Voudoun inspired zombie!


----------



## hallorenescene

piraticalstyle, that is one scary costume. i guess it is the mouth stitches that steal the fear. scary cool costume


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Does anyone know where to get an authentic priest collar?


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Old Man Bakke said:


> Does anyone know where to get an authentic priest collar?


Yeah, become a priest.


----------



## 22606

Wicked Freddy costume, Shadowbat.

Really neat look for your zombie, piraticalstyle.



Helena Handbasket said:


> Yeah, become a priest.


If the first drop of water doesn't burn him alive first...


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Wicked Freddy costume, Shadowbat.



Thank you much.


----------



## James Steven Driscoll

So I am new to this site I wanted to introduce some of my past costumes 







This is from 2008 I was an evil doctor in Mental hospital








2009 Haunt I was a chef at a cannibal restaurant and deli 








2010 In the middle of the crowd , SPIDER TEMPLE theme, I was a lost Archaeologist who had stumbled on a lost tribe of spider worshipers








My Ex and I as steampunk vampires 2011








2012 Okay I am Christian Grey from 'Fifty Shades of Grey" Let me explain, My friends thought I was was prefect for it, also It Won scariest Costume at the party I went to.


----------



## hallorenescene

james, nice pictures. you got some good looks going there


----------



## TheCostumer

This year I will be Charley's Aunt (from Brazil where the nuts coe from)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## hallorenescene

costumer, you make a wonderful charley's aunt. very pretty dress, and i love your wig too.


----------



## tridad79

this is Halloween 09, my wife came up with the idea and it took me 3 days to build out of cardboard (we won 2nd place in the malls costume contest)


----------



## tridad79

p.s. that is my son mason in a baby backpack driving


----------



## tridad79

here is a second shot


----------



## 22606

Excellent costume, tridad79. Isn't he a little young to be going off to war, though?


----------



## tridad79

he's just taking it for a test drive. In his words(he's 6 now) "daddy I want to build robots when I grow up"


----------



## Helena Handbasket

that's awesome!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

tridad, your kid prolly thinks his dad is the best....great job!


----------



## tridad79

this was the following year with my youngest son Zander driving the tank that I made out of our double stroller (mason walked along side in full army gear and a toy gun, when he got tired he rode under the turret)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

09' & 10' were cool....so what did 11' & 12' look like tridad?


----------



## tridad79

*before I forget again I want to say that the people and costumes on this thread are absolutely amazing 
*


----------



## tridad79

11' got canceled because of the Halloween blizzard that knocked out power for 8 days and 12' I had to work so my wife took the kids (they dressed as zombies from "Zombies vs Plants )


----------



## tridad79

this year I plan to make up for 2 YEARS of missed Halloweens


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with tridad


----------



## Helena Handbasket

tridad79 said:


> here is a second shot
> View attachment 151979


This totally beats the cardboard box my dad painted silver and attached a plastic fan blade to for my part as Robot #3 in the school Christmas play.


----------



## tridad79

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with tridad


i'll do my best not to let anyone down. I already have a dozen ideas running through my head, most of which came from this thread lol


----------



## tridad79

Helena, I do my best, and I give your dad credit for trying


----------



## hallorenescene

tridad, you did amazing on those costumes. and you got a couple of cutie kids there as well


----------



## tridad79

these are the rest of my brood, 







this is my youngest daughter Bella (dress made by my wife)







this is my oldest son Joe as kikashi from Naruto







and my oldest daughter Anastasia AKA Minnie


----------



## tridad79

and finally me and my wife


----------



## 22606

Neat tank, tridad79. Nice pictures of yourselves. Daughter in the attachment? You kind of forgot her... maybe purposely?


----------



## tridad79

yeah not sure what happened there and I couldn't delete it lol


----------



## hallorenescene

tridad, your a very nice looking family. adorable kids. tell your wife she does good on the sewing. you guys really know how to put out the cute costumes.


----------



## LV Scott T

We had SO many awesome costumes last year, I can't decide which ones to post. So instead, here is a link to our photo gallery. Warning: Work productivity seems to suffer greatly when viewing from the office.

http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=92

And, since I have to post at least one photo, here are the Captain of the Fritanic and one of Two Broke Ho's:


----------



## hallorenescene

lv, you make a great captain, and i love the merry gal is winking.


----------



## 22606

LV Scott T, cool pictures in the gallery, and nice job pulling off the captain and broke hoD) costumes.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

Sweet Tooth costume: 
Painted pants, riveted belt/suspenders are made from old belts 
Mask: sculpted molded and painted resin, backed with fiber glass and foam (for comfort)
Leather strips on masks are gun straps with rivets.
The buckles are from the craft store they have been painted and weathered
The rings in the mask are from purses found at the thrift store.
The rings in the suspenders came from a large candle holder, they were cut, ground down and sanded, painted.
Hope you enjoy...


----------



## 22606

Nice job, hallowskeepcreations.


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice job, hallowskeepcreations.


thanks! it was a lot of fun and hard work to create!


----------



## hallorenescene

hallows keep, what were you thinking? you scared me 1/2 to death. well, not really, I love clown costumes. you got a pretty scary one there


----------



## hallowskeepcreations

hallorenescene said:


> hallows keep, what were you thinking? you scared me 1/2 to death. well, not really, I love clown costumes. you got a pretty scary one there


Thanks a lot...good to know he is scary...I can never tell...it looks cute to me, like all my 'babies' that I 'breathe' life into  glad you like him!


----------



## DraginFli

Last year. Want to do something not so scary this year


----------



## hallorenescene

dragin, that is a pretty wicked make up job. you guys look down right bad to the bone


----------



## Surfbeatnik

This is from our "Science Fiction" themed Halloween Party in 2012.
The wife and I are the Space Alien and Space Cadet...our friends did the most amazing job with "The Fifth Element"...


----------



## CoolDooM




----------



## hallorenescene

surf, those are some fun costumes. and looks like you were having some
cool, you both look way cool. cute cat too


----------



## SnnBbbl

My first post ( though I've browsed the forum for quite some time). Trying to upload a pic of my work in progress for this Halloween, a mermaid. I've probably attached 3000 of these sequins already. The end is almost in sight...


----------



## SnnBbbl

Yay, now that I've figured it out I'll add a few more pics. These were demon wings I made for 2011. I also made some awesome hoof boots to go with them. But I didn't get any good photos of the hooves. I'll dig them out at some point and get a pic of them to post too. 








This photo is of our costumes from 2011








And our costumes for 2012


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cool pictures!!!


----------



## 22606

Didn't know that there were additions to the thread... Nice jobs on all of the recent costumes.


----------



## CMK

Last year I went as Macho Man Randy Savage. I made the costume myself out of a variety of things. Bought the biker jacket and hat at Party City, covered them in duct tape and used it for the tassels. I put duct tape over the sunglasses, too. The tights were purchased and the belt is old. Toys R Us sells them. I still know I could have done better, but I received a lot of attention from wrestling fans which was so much fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

snnbbl, wow, that's a lot of sewing. can't wait to see your complete costume. the sequins are so pretty. the wings are an amazing job. you are very creative. you guys look awesome in costume. cool horns. you got a little wicked touch there. I like your 2012 costumes too. jester, joker, they turned out good. can't wait to see what you look like this year.
cmk, awesome looking costume, even if I don't know who macho man is.


----------



## Darksword

It's coming along nicely.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That is very awesome darksword!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is very scary darkwood. yikes. lol


----------



## SnnBbbl

Impressive! And gross! =D


----------



## Combatdre

Here's my past years halloween costumes









Clash of the titans, Ryu, Greek, Aladdin, Medieval, Jack Sparrow, and Prince of Persia 









Captain Hook, Prince Poppycock, and Mummy









This year I'm going to be a steampunk Beetlejuice and Prince Phillip from sleeping beauty


----------



## hallorenescene

combat, nice costumes. i'm partial to captain jack sparrow


----------



## stormygirl84

James Steven Driscoll said:


> 2012 Okay I am Christian Grey from 'Fifty Shades of Grey" Let me explain, My friends thought I was was prefect for it, also It Won scariest Costume at the party I went to.


I dunno, I think the not-Indy archaeologist is pretty sweet! Looks good on you!


----------



## SnnBbbl

I think I love the Aladdin one best but it's hard to decide =)


----------



## joshspiderman




----------



## The Real Joker

*My Joker (TDK) costume from 2012*

Here is mine from last year - always a huge hit.
Must have had like 30 people ask for my photo to be taken with them, LOL.
Will be wearing it again this year,  

Sorry, it's kinda grainy...










Another pic that night (Oct. 31, 2012)


----------



## hallorenescene

josh, nice costumes. of course, for me, I love the back to the future one. I love that show
the real joker, you look great as the real joker


----------



## 22606

CMK, that is a perfect "Macho Man" Randy Savage costume (I will overlook the fact that the beard is not thick enough).
Excellent Freddy, Darksword.
Nice assortment of costumes, Combatdre.
Great outfits, joshspiderman.
The Real Joker, you seem to live up to the name


----------



## ldlaughlin

Who are you going to call!?!?!

This is my costume I put together.


----------



## Dex1138

Here's me! I've been doing this one for close to a decade because of the reactions it gets.
The eyes actually flicker very rapidly. I keep the hands under my cloak most of the time. Then when I notice someone see me, I bring them out which pumps the creepy way up.















(sorry about the attach, don't know what I did there)


----------



## kakugori

Finally finished my mask. Very happy with the finish, a sort of burnt, bloody copper, and it fits quite well. Paper mache, cloth mache, spray gesso, red primer, black spraypaint, nail polish for the coppery red (Zoya's channing, and I didn't even use much out of the bottle!), finished with some spray acrylic.


----------



## Glockink

Some more of the completed Friday the 13th reboot costume:


----------



## 22606

Nice Ghostbusters getup, ldlaughlin.
I have seen it in the other thread, but I still like your costume, Dex
That is a cool mask, kakugori.
Your Jason costume is excellent, Glockink, and you pull the character off well.


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> josh, nice costumes. of course, for me, I love the back to the future one. I love that show
> the real joker, you look great as the real joker





Garthgoyle said:


> CMK, that is a perfect "Macho Man" Randy Savage costume (I will overlook the fact that the beard is not thick enough).
> Excellent Freddy, Darksword.
> Nice assortment of costumes, Combatdre.
> Great outfits, joshspiderman.
> The Real Joker, you seem to live up to the name




Thank you both SO much. It took me since 2009 to get the costume right.

The purple coat I bought 2 years ago for $10 at the Salvation Army.
Hexagon patterned dress shirt from Goodwill, cost me $3.50.
SIlk tie was $5 I bought for another costume a few years ago.
The green vest I hand painted with kelly green fabric paint, $3.50 Goodwill.
Pinstriped pants also from Salvation Army, $4.00.
Pocket chain, $3 from Home Depot.
Dress shoes from Sears, $40 -( my work shoes LOL )
Screen accurate pocket knife, $10 eBay.
Purple gloves from Party City - had to paint them w. fabric paint, as they were originally white, $4.

Yeah, I love this costume


----------



## Aviix

All of these costumes look amazing! When I'm finished with mine I'll post it here!

P.S.
That Jason one is awesome! Great job!


----------



## wdragon209

Everyone has such great costumes! (And awesome talent to boot.)

I'm still gathering pieces to mine right now. I'm hoping that by the time it's finished, I'll be able to get some pictures.


----------



## James B.

Me in 2012; the mask, which I made, frightened my neighborhood kids too much, I ended up changing on Halloween night.


----------



## The Real Joker

Everybody has such great costumes so far 

Keep on posting!!


----------



## 22606

Cool scarecrow look, James B.


----------



## Bastard Kitty

I was a zombie nurse & my husband was a zombie doctor  I always take some sort of character & zombifiy it!


----------



## 22606

Neat costumes, BK.


----------



## SnnBbbl

Bastard Kitty said:


> View attachment 169659
> View attachment 169660
> I was a zombie nurse & my husband was a zombie doctor  I always take some sort of character & zombifiy it!
> 
> View attachment 169658


Oooh! I love the arm burn/gash Bastard Kitty!!


----------



## Bastard Kitty

SnnBbbl said:


> Oooh! I love the arm burn/gash Bastard Kitty!!


Thanks  At that point, it was 4:00 am, we made our way to IHOP, and all my latex/scars were starting to peel off. 
It looked so much better at the start of the night...trust me!


----------



## hallorenescene

idlaughlin, cool costume. I loved that show
kak, that is a gory looking mask. you should post a picture of you in costume wearing it
glock, you look wicked. now i'm glad you don't know where I live. you are one scary looking dude. lol.
james, good costume. it scares me too.
bk, you guys look bloody wicked. I see even a shot to the forehead didn't put the doctor down. yikes. lol.


----------



## mac21610

These are our costumes from last year. Now I just have to figure out what we're going to be this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice costumes. say, that little beetleguise steals the show. that xmas hat is a riot.


----------



## mac21610

hallorenescene said:


> nice costumes. say, that little beetleguise steals the show. that xmas hat is a riot.


Thanks! He was actually jack, from nightmare before christmas. I was sally, from the same movie, and my husband was Ash from evil dead.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, then he makes an adorable jack. I never watched evil dead, so wasn't sure what your husband was. I was thinking texas chainsaw maybe. and I never watched a nightmare before xmas either. I tried, but couldn't get into it. so I was totally clueless. well, you guys all look great.


----------



## DeadMeat

Here's the a couple of costumes from 2010 - My wife as Ripley and me with the Facehugger and Chestburster









2012 - Katie as Mother Nature and me as an Area 51 worker taking a sick day. Think he caught a bit of a nasty bug..

















As for 2011, sadly some of my Mort costume got eaten by the dog so I never got good pictures prior to his demise.. Curse you chicken bones! Maybe one day I'll patch him up.. But for now, it's on to Gru and Lucy for 2013.. I'm sure I'll be able to find some minions wandering around somewhere!


----------



## 22606

Great costumes, mac and DeadMeat (love the Area 51 worker).


----------



## Glockink

Been a crazy Friday the 13th week...Started off doing a hockey mask tattoo, then painting up two new hockey masks for some costumes...


----------



## hallorenescene

deadmeat, cool costumes. I like your bug you caught, and your wife makes a pretty mother nature.
glock, you always post cool stuff. your tat looks great. nice job


----------



## DeadMeat

> deadmeat, cool costumes. I like your bug you caught, and your wife makes a pretty mother nature.


Thanks! I'm always trying something new for Halloween each year. Even the years I try to scale back (like Area 51) I end up getting flack from family members if I don't put up a good showing. The "Bug" is just a foam head base with a paper mache sculpted exterior. Used cereal boxes to make the scales and a wiffle ball for the eye. As far as Katie, I think she makes a beautiful everything  I'm looking forward to how she pulls off Lucy to my fatheaded Gru this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadmeat, wow! you made that bug. e m p r e s s I v e!! can't wait to see you guys costumes.


----------



## DeadMeat

hallorenescene said:


> deadmeat, wow! you made that bug. e m p r e s s I v e!! can't wait to see you guys costumes.


I'm hoping this years costume turns out as well. Just started carving the head from foam. Gotta love the pink stuff! Is there anything it can't do? 

Scrounged up some of the "Bugs" WIP pics. I still have him on a display stand in my office at home (as well as most of my props  ) 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## svetlana

Here are my & husband's costumes:
2011 - white witch & Gandalf kind of wizard
2012 - witch doctor & a spider


----------



## hallorenescene

deadmeat, holy moly, that is astounding.
Svetlana, you guys look great. you have some cool costumes there. love the mouth you guys painted.


----------



## svetlana

hallorenescene said:


> Svetlana, you guys look great. you have some cool costumes there. love the mouth you guys painted.


Thank you, that was my first attempt at face painting, ever


----------



## tortured_serenity

So this is what i ended up doing with my $5 goodwill wedding dress. We were a hit at the scarefest in Lexington over the weekend. Everyone wanted a pic of us and with us!


----------



## dane82

whoa, another kentucky person! costumes look good.


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured, you guys look great. love everything. I bet you guys were a hit. you make such a perfect couple


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thank you


----------



## The Real Joker

Wow, we have some very talented folks here 

Keep on posting! Only 6 weeks until Halloween!


----------



## miles

Throwing in some of the costumes i've made in the past, i do have more but my computer is acting weird and i cant post them, oh well . 

Ghostbuster








Joker








Leslie Vernon: oh i did it barefoot









Hobo zombie clown: i liked this clown because i was at the end of the "parade" cleaning up all the blood people spilled with my mop


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, I decided to keep Freddy in the boiler room for one more year ( I haven't done him for Halloween since 2011) and went "ahead" and threw together a Headless Horseman costume. I've wanted to do one for a few years now and I found this "head stump" mask last night at Halloween mania. Everything else I already had from one costume or another. So, this ended up being the product of a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hallorenescene

miles, cool costumes. your joker one is my favorite. I got a kick out of you cleaning up spilt blood. 
shadowbat, cool costume, but I can't figure out how you see?


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> shadowbat, cool costume, but I can't figure out how you see?



There are red mesh covered eye holes in the bloodied area. They blend very well.


----------



## sixsixzero

Heres my costume for this year.... Building the Rescue armor for my fiance now....


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, they sure do blend well. I scrutinized that baby trying to find them
sixsix, you made that. wow, awesome costume. when you get your fiancés done, post a pic of you two together please?


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Winner, Winner Chicken dinner...



Princess Di !
Steering wheel, hubcap and ripped stocking to boot - no pun intended...


----------



## hallorenescene

wolfpack, your costume looks good. poor di


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

So hallorenescene,
I guess the Sonny Bono with the broken ski and sweater with sticks and twigs popping out is OK for 2013 ?


----------



## hallorenescene

wolfpack, I don't see why not. as long as you try to look like him. poor sonny


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

I'll have to take some pics if I can pull it off.


----------



## hallorenescene

yes, please do. this should be a good one


----------



## sandman78

I think I am going with this one this year,


----------



## hallorenescene

sandman, hope you don't plan on doing any dancing that night. that is one wicked weapon.


----------



## dafunk

My costume this year Creature Reacher Freakenmonster Frankenstein Halloween San Salvador 2013 





​


----------



## 31Kilo

This is the BEST Fred Williamson costume I've ever seen.




sandman78 said:


> I think I am going with this one this year,
> 
> View attachment 176331
> 
> 
> View attachment 176333


----------



## Stoo

I just did the Zombie thing again this year. I need something more original to do next year!


----------



## Mr Spooky

Went as Pirerrot The Clown haha


----------



## ravenworks69

My wife and I were A gypsy and plague doctor for Halloween 2013















Marc V.


----------



## hallorenescene

dafunk, you are very pretty, and that is a cool creature reacher behind you
stoo, I don't know, that is one heck of a good costume. your arm is amazing
mt spooky, that should be mr creepy. that is one scary cool costume
raven, nice costumes. I love your wife's skirt, and she makes a great gypsy. your costume gives me the shivers. it's very cool


----------



## wristslitter

Here are some pics of me as Marilyn Manson, my friends were calling me the King of a Bourbon street, I was in New Orleans, it was crazy.The syringe was Jell-O shots, 2 for 5', pretty sweet deal.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey wrist, that first coffin photo rocks. you do hit the mark and look like manson.


----------



## wristslitter

hallorenescene said:


> hey wrist, that first coffin photo rocks. you do hit the mark and look like manson.


Thanks Hallo, I do an ok Manson, I was so wasted in these pics, I had the best Halloween. I am now gearing up for my Christmas display.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

This Year, My wife and I was Wrong Turn style Family.






+


----------



## 22606

Great costumes.

Here is me after I just rolled out of bed


----------



## hallorenescene

twisted duk, the creep factor you got down pact. you look gruesomely good.
hmmm, funny garth, I always thought you were quite nice looking, the just rolling out of bed puts a new meaning to your looks. so what's your secret? before coffee? as for your costume, you have some awesome threads. I love the colors, and those sleeves totally rock. I love the layers.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> hmmm, funny garth, I always thought you were quite nice looking, the just rolling out of bed puts a new meaning to your looks. so what's your secret? before coffee? as for your costume, you have some awesome threads. I love the colors, and those sleeves totally rock. I love the layers.


Thanks, hallo. Not that often, but I sometimes go with black _and_ another color, as evidenced here. No one (including parents) knew who I was supposed to be, believe it or not; I would have even accepted 'Jack the Ripper' To answer your question, the devilish good looks come naturally, as I am one of those weirdos who does not drink coffee


----------



## hallorenescene

I don't drink coffee either. where's my looks. lol. so you have fangs, so you're a vampire. are you a specific vampire?


----------



## 22606

_Not_ a vampire. Clues: Potion... Jekyll...


----------



## hallorenescene

you're mr hyde? but did he have fangs?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> you're mr hyde? but did he have fangs?


Good guess. Yes, he did.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, so he did. thanks for the picture. I guess I needed a visual.


----------



## horrorfanatic85

Late one, here is shots of my costume from Halloween 2013
Masked



Unmasked


----------



## hallorenescene

I see you're new fanatic. welcome aboard.
and, it's a cool costume and mask, even though I never got into the micheal movies


----------



## ldlaughlin

Here is this years for my wife and I.


----------



## hallorenescene

idlaughlin, cool costumes. blue is very becoming on your wife. are the costumes home made?


----------



## ldlaughlin

Hallorenescene... Thank you! 

Yes, I scratch built my helmet armor and weapon. My wife made her outfit, the headpiece and headband.

I also made her necklace out of paracord.

We like fabricating our own costumes... lots of fun!


----------



## dane82

31Kilo said:


> This is the BEST Fred Williamson costume I've ever seen.


A+ sir. well done.


----------



## 22606

Splendid Jason costume, horrorfanatic85.
You and your wife both look great, ldlaughlin.


----------



## ldlaughlin

Garthgoyle said:


> Splendid Jason costume, horrorfanatic85.
> You and your wife both look great, ldlaughlin.


Thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene

idlaughlin, you guys both did awesome. nice necklace
oops, I guess I never got into the Jason movies either. still a cool costume fanatic


----------



## Kev730

Add Content


----------



## splunge999

Here is my costume!


----------



## 22606

Neat costume, splunge999.


----------



## ldlaughlin

splunge999 Looking good!


----------



## hallorenescene

splunge, that is a really cute costume. I like the doll too.


----------



## chachabella

Mine clearly store bought. Husbands was hand made.


----------



## hallorenescene

chacha, your husbands looks very cool. I bet it's handy for what ails you. now yours gives me the shivers. you look so authentic. I think your hubby needs to look into what ails you


----------



## 22606

You both have excellent costumes, chachabella.


----------



## Devil

My 2013 costume... "Play with me"


----------



## hallorenescene

devil, I will not play with you. I would run from you. good job on a scary costume. now if I might, I think I will run.


----------



## 22606

Very cool and unique costume, Devil.


----------



## stormygirl84

Our party was sci-fi themed, so I picked one of the most obscure characters I could think of... Anyone remember Space Cases? It was a kids' show on Nickelodeon in the 90s. Hardly anyone ever remembers it, but I loved it when I was 12. I picked Catalina, the girl from Saturn.

The hair was the hardest part. Catalina has a bob haircut... And her hair is rainbow. But not just random colors everywhere like most rainbow wigs you can buy, no. Hers is in descending rings of color. (She's from Saturn, right? Rings. Yeah.) I tried buying a white bob wig and coloring it myself, but that was a bit too ambitious for me.

So a My Little Pony Rainbow Dash cosplayer's wig was my only option. I actually REALLY like the wig - it's very well-made. It's just not short enough, so I just said I'd let my hair grow out.

Anyway, here she is: Catalina









Ironically, even though everybody voted for the sci-fi theme so they could carry blasters and lightsabers, we had no Jedi. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## 22606

I never even heard of that show, so I would have guessed that you were someone from _Rainbow Brite_ That is an interesting look, Stormygirl.


----------



## hallorenescene

stormy girl, I never heard of the show either. but I like your wig. like garth, I would have thought you were a rainbow brite girl. fun costume. you look very nice


----------



## Shadowbat

currently working on a classic Larry Talbot Wolfman.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool costume shadowbat. the mask is classic


----------



## TheCostumer

Hopefully this Mardi Gras I will finally get to do my Duchess character!

http://imageshack.com/a/img28/7007/26wf.jpg


----------



## 22606

Awesome wolfman, Shadowbat.
That is an incredible dress, TC. Good luck.


----------



## hallorenescene

tc, the makings to have a fun time


----------



## morningstar

Hi guys and gals. I'm new to the site, but have already found a number of useful tips and advice for this years costume. Anyway, here are some pictures of me from 2013, inspired by the legendary Pennywise played by the equally legendary Tim Curry. I found that the random addition of the bugs bunny teddy bear really added o the creep factor. Why a bugs bunny teddy bear? 1 - easier than balloons which would probably end up being popped, 2 - why not have a bugs bunny teddy bear? lol


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Welcome to HF morningstar, you did an awesome job, your costume and makeup are really creepy


----------



## 22606

That is a great look, morningstar. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

I made our costumes for 2013.


----------



## printersdevil

That is one creepy clown costume. Nice job!


I love the group photo and costumes. You MADE those? Wow, what a talent. Excellent job. I would love to have a custom made witch costume.


----------



## 22606

Awesome job on the costumes, Itzpopolotl.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Thank you!! My sisters and I have wanted to dress up as the witches from Hocus Pocus but they don't make the costumes so I finally decided to make them myself. I had never sewn anything from a pattern before so that was a learning experience lol. Have to say won't making a costume from scratch again for a while, between working full time, making 3 costumes (I didn't make the zombie), planning a party, cleaning the house, decorating the house, and making food I was super busy lol. Some of my favorite decorations that normally go up mid September didn't even get put up til the last week of October! Definitely glad we did the costumes though it was so much fun and everyone recognized the characters right away


----------



## printersdevil

Great job on all three!


----------



## hallorenescene

Morningstar, even the stuffed bunny has a terrified look on his face. cool scary costume. nice looking young man by you.
itzpop, awesome job on the costumes. I love the expression on the witch to the right. the original character did that look aplenty. did you buy those wigs pre styled or did you style them? they look great. the zombie costume and expression is priceless too. I love that show.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Hallo, yea my sister actually didn't want to be Mary but she was so good at that expression she didn't have a choice. My other sister styled the wigs, she went to beauty school for a while and said she could style the wigs.


----------



## hallorenescene

itzpop, she did great on the wigs. right to the tee.


----------



## DieselFreak

My daughter had a zombie walk at her school just the other day. This is what we came up with for her costume! We made nearly every bit of it from scratch. Halloween in March, YES!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, DF, great make up top to bottom


----------



## hallorenescene

uhg, gives me the shivers. doesn't look like she washed up before eating. lol. diesel, that costume turned out dead on. good job.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Thanks Hallorenescene. When we decided that that was what we were going to attempt I informed her she would have to do the wigs since she went to beauty school for a while. Then when she said that her boyfriend could be talked into being Billy I was do excited although worried about finding a costume that would fit him since he is really tall. My sister did all of our make ups as well (I'm very into crafts but hair and make up are still works in progress lol, never get to dress up or look nice for work soo don't do the whole make up and hair do thing).


----------



## DieselFreak

Thank y'all for the compliments! I had meant to take her to McDonald's to take some pictures. But that didn't work out in our time frame. I'm sure she'd have scared the employees just a little..


----------



## hallorenescene

dieselfreak, I think if your daughter had gone stumbling into mcdonalds, they should have taken pictures, printed them, and posted them. you guys should have gotten free food.


----------



## Alleydweller

Awesome DF, and props to a school that does a zombie walk!


----------



## Darksword

I posted my full Freddy costume video at long last.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Darksword, I'm a big fan of NOES, I was going to give you a "Double Damn!" but your outfit deserves a "Triple Damn!"


----------



## hallorenescene

darksword, yep, that's the look why I don't watch Freddie. I'm not a noes fan. shivers.


----------



## 22606

Spectacular getup, Darksword. The mirrored blades are an awesome touch to the glove; the sweater is very accurate; the holes in the hat really add to its charred vibe; and the mask and hand are phenomenal.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth knows a good costume when he sees one. it is very nice. and it gives me the shivers. lol.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth knows a good costume when he sees one. it is very nice. and it gives me the shivers. lol.


Thank you for the compliment, hallo. Would you be more accepting of his distant cousin, Roderick Booger?


----------



## hallorenescene

huh? Roderick booger?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> huh? Roderick booger?


It was a bad joke...


----------



## hallorenescene

but what did it mean?


----------



## john12

ooo fantastic pictures....all are looking beautiful..specially MHooch you are looking awesome in this black dress


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> but what did it mean?


There is no such character. I was just teasing you


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I googled rodrick booger, and I do prefer him to Freddie.


----------



## john12

great media...the crappy joker is perfect....


----------



## Super Stitches

This past year ended up be an unintentionally Dr. Who themed Halloween party. I was a weeping angel, and three friends were 2 versions of the Doctor and River. Then my fiance decided to be a tardis.

I made two different sizes of wings, so that once more people showed up I could switch to the small ones to avoid bouncing them off as many people.


----------



## Super Stitches

Edited....Oops, managed to double post.


----------



## printersdevil

Great looking costumes. Love the idea of the smaller wings to change into.


----------



## 22606

Awesome group costumes, Super Stitches; I especially like yours.


----------



## hallorenescene

super stitches, your costume is delightful. how did you do your hair, and how did you paint yourself gray. just wow!


----------



## john12

MHooch... you looking gorgeous in this black dress.....


----------



## Super Stitches

hallorenescene said:


> super stitches, your costume is delightful. how did you do your hair, and how did you paint yourself gray. just wow!


The 'hair' piece is made out of Model Magic, so it's really light, although I did have to repair it a few times because it's also kind of brittle. I used 'Pax' paint to paint myself (acrylic paint mixed with Pros Aide Adhesive). It stays pretty well, it was flaking off the palms of my hands from use, but the rest stayed nicely. Took a while to remove though


----------



## Edward

Halloween 2013 my wife and myself at our Halloween Soirée last year. We decided to do a 180 from years past. We started building these costumes in May of 2013. Everything from scratch.


----------



## 22606

Stunning recreations of the minions, Edward. Either, or both, could easily win a costume contest, I would be willing to bet


----------



## hallorenescene

super stiches, I never heard of that stuff, but it sure worked great.
Edward, you and your wife are really cute. you guys did a nice job on those costumes


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I need to get caught up on this thread - so many amazing costumes!!! Here's mine from this past weekend at MHC. I normally use the pumpkin head and cloak as my scarecrow in the haunt but when I made the pumpkin I made sure to make the opening in the bottom big enough to fit my head so it could be worn some day. I had a great time at the costume ball.


----------



## Edward

Thanks Garthgoyle. We really enjoyed building them and watching everyone try and guess who we were at the party.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Uruk-Hai said:


> I need to get caught up on this thread - so many amazing costumes!!! Here's mine from this past weekend at MHC. I normally use the pumpkin head and cloak as my scarecrow in the haunt but when I made the pumpkin I made sure to make the opening in the bottom big enough to fit my head so it could be worn some day. I had a great time at the costume ball.
> 
> View attachment 200149


My friend and I saw you at MHC. Your costume was awesome!!!! She stopped you and asked to take your picture.  I failed to get a picture of myself lol oh well.


----------



## Shadowbat

Uruk-Hai said:


> I need to get caught up on this thread - so many amazing costumes!!! Here's mine from this past weekend at MHC. I normally use the pumpkin head and cloak as my scarecrow in the haunt but when I made the pumpkin I made sure to make the opening in the bottom big enough to fit my head so it could be worn some day. I had a great time at the costume ball.
> 
> View attachment 200149


Love this!


----------



## 22606

Incredibly cool getup, Uruk-Hai.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks everyone! Seriously compared to some of costumes there I almost felt like I was slumming it! There were costumes there that were totally off-the-chart awesome!! That's great your friend was able to take my photo. What were you dressed as Itzpopolotl?


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Uruk-Hai said:


> Thanks everyone! Seriously compared to some of costumes there I almost felt like I was slumming it! There were costumes there that were totally off-the-chart awesome!! That's great your friend was able to take my photo. What were you dressed as Itzpopolotl?


Lol I felt the same way about my costume. I was dressed as Cleopatra.  I know other people got my picture but I didn't lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

uruk, I love your costume. it is perfect.
itz, darn, we would have loved to see your costume


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Lol I know, I keep haunting MHC Facebook page hoping someone who snapped my picture will post it there since a lot of people are posting their pictures there. No luck so far. Otherwise I will have to post it the night of my Halloween party in October since I'm wearing it for that as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, that sounds like a plan itz. better late than never


----------



## Lady Dy

We made gelatin prosthetics and fake blood for our first experiment with halloween stuff.


----------



## Lady Dy

We did a witches den last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady dy, great job on the makeup.


----------



## Lady Dy

Thank you. My witch makeup was mostly just green face paint under a store bought mask, it was a last minute makeup job! The zombie makeup was actually gelatin masks that my roommate made.


----------



## 22606

The zombies are interesting, but I really like how you did the witch, Lady Dy.


----------



## SpoopyPants

This was my first time using liquid latex. Only had an hour to reapply this so I ran out of time to blend it more to my face.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks great Spoopy- and those contacts make it perfection!


----------



## SpoopyPants

matrixmom said:


> Looks great Spoopy- and those contacts make it perfection!


Thanks!  Hoping I can top it this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

spoopy, gross you achieved. it looks great. I don't think you really needed it to blend. it looks like your face was just ripped off. you did a great job.


----------



## SpoopyPants

hallorenescene said:


> spoopy, gross you achieved. it looks great. I don't think you really needed it to blend. it looks like your face was just ripped off. you did a great job.


Thank you!  I had a few more things done to my arms and legs that had the skin looking like it was torn off so I didn't want to make everything with loose skin flapping around. Glad you like it though!  It really makes me happy!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic work, SpoopyPants.


----------



## SpoopyPants

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic work, SpoopyPants.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Dogzilla

A lot of these costumes are incredible!


----------



## Jennloella

My son was Rick Grimes last year......


----------



## Jennloella

with his bag of guns!


----------



## Jennloella

my other son was Daryl. Wish I had got a pic of the string of squirrels we made him, but we forgot!!


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, now that is one cute rick. he is my daughters favorite. love the guns bag. nice touch. but my favorite is DARYL. I love him. oh, I wish you had got the squirrels. that would have been sweet. your 2 boys look like clones. they're both cuter than the dickens.


----------



## Ellie13

One of my favorite costumes that I made. I am shy so it let me "party" without really being there (c: They now sit at our entry way on stands every year.

Yip Yip Yip..... Bringggggggg


----------



## highbury

Here is the character that I brought to this year's MHC (I hope to use it again in a friend's Carnival-themed yard haunt this Halloween):


----------



## hallorenescene

ellie, those are way adorable. i bet they're even cute sitting by your doorway. you did a good job making them. furry material is hard to sew.
highbury, you look good, not so much that guy next to you. he's kinda scary. very nice costumes.


----------



## RCIAG

TEAM RICK & DARYL!!

Awesome! Love the Yips too!!


----------



## 22606

* Jennloella, the kids' costumes are fantastic. "Caaahl, get in the house!!"
* Awesome 'yippers' that you created, Ellie13.
* Cool character(s), highbury. Yours could work well with either the carnival theme that you mentioned or in a steampunk setting.


----------



## highbury

Here's the other costume that I use. This is the zombie Highbury that shambles through my yard haunt on Halloween night, as well as through an ever-increasing amount of local zombie walks (and avatars!)...


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

These are 2 of my favs: Darla from Finding Nemo and Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## tinto212

Ah this is great and yep the bag is a great touch


----------



## Ellie13

The bag is what makes it! (c:


----------



## ichasiris

I wonder if this will even show up...

Oh, good it did! This was my 80s zombie from a couple years back. It was my daytime Halloween costume that I wore to school and out and about and to get my $2 burrito at Chipotle. Haha.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

stormygirl84 said:


> Our party was sci-fi themed, so I picked one of the most obscure characters I could think of... Anyone remember Space Cases? It was a kids' show on Nickelodeon in the 90s. Hardly anyone ever remembers it, but I loved it when I was 12. I picked Catalina, the girl from Saturn.
> 
> The hair was the hardest part. Catalina has a bob haircut... And her hair is rainbow. But not just random colors everywhere like most rainbow wigs you can buy, no. Hers is in descending rings of color. (She's from Saturn, right? Rings. Yeah.) I tried buying a white bob wig and coloring it myself, but that was a bit too ambitious for me.
> 
> So a My Little Pony Rainbow Dash cosplayer's wig was my only option. I actually REALLY like the wig - it's very well-made. It's just not short enough, so I just said I'd let my hair grow out.
> 
> Anyway, here she is: Catalina
> 
> View attachment 189816
> 
> 
> Ironically, even though everybody voted for the sci-fi theme so they could carry blasters and lightsabers, we had no Jedi. Kind of disappointing.



I DO remember this show! I'm actually singing the theme song now! Lol. Way to go!


----------



## Kenneth

Posted this on my party page in the ideas forum but figured I would post here too. It's still a work in progress but here it is. I'm not finished with the suit, I'm still distressing it and I'm going to try and cover up the orange and blue with some red to match my clown collar.


----------



## ichasiris

You would fit in perfectly with my party this year, hahaha.


----------



## 22606

* Fantastic makeup, highbury.
* Superb job on the Edward look, SpookyBlackKat.
* Great zombie, ichasiris.
* Your clown is looking amazing, Kenneth.


----------



## fanboy

Some of my favorites from years past ...

2013 - Stiles from Teen Wolf








2013 - The Ex-Presidents from Point Break








2012 - The Walking Dead Officer Leon Bassett








2011 - The Million Dollar Man








2010 - The Man in the Yellow Hat (with George)








1983 - The Mummy








1982 - Dracula


----------



## fanboy

Oops, double post.


----------



## 22606

Amusing pictures and costumes, fanboy. I really like the one of Ted DiBiase ("Everybody has a price... and most food is out of my budget anymore, hence the drastic weight loss.")


----------



## ichasiris

Here's my Leela, then one of me with my boyfriend as Frye. His wig was a b**** to style.


----------



## 22606

Awesome costumes, ichasiris. I used to love that show.


----------



## hallorenescene

highbury, no zombie walk through my yard, you will have me running.
spooky, I love the movie Edward scissor hand. you look right on.
ich, huhuh, I bet you turned a few heads. 
Kenneth, I love clowns. even creepy ones.
fanboy, I love teen wolf. I didn't watch point break, so which president are you? I love the walking dead, yep, good disguise. the million dollar man looks like a rich costume. oh my gosh, that is such a cute story, the man in the yellow hat. you and your little tyke look adorable. the mummy and Dracula are very cool.
ich, you look tough. nice to see you have a feminine side too. I bet your boyfriends hair was tough to style. looks good though.


----------



## fanboy

Thanks!

I am President Carter in the Point Break picture.


----------



## dane82

fanboy said:


> 2011 - the million dollar man
> View attachment 210035


everybody's got a price!


----------



## B Scary

Poe at the Raven at our Nevermore Halloween Party


----------



## matrixmom

B scary - you both look fantastic! What a beautiful costume!


----------



## horrorfanatic85

This was me at Comic con in london back in may 2014 time, it was a blast




















With the shield










Standing tall over Michael Myers






Star wars pics








and my fave shot of me alone at MCM comic con


----------



## hallorenescene

bscary, you guys look great. you have on an awesome raven costume. did you buy that or self assemble it? it is amazing
horrorfanatic, you must have had a blast. you got a lot of fun pictures with a lot of characters.


----------



## horrorfanatic85

hallorenescene said:


> bscary, you guys look great. you have on an awesome raven costume. did you buy that or self assemble it? it is amazing
> horrorfanatic, you must have had a blast. you got a lot of fun pictures with a lot of characters.


Yea it was brilliant, especially when I removed the hockey mask people went mad, cannot wait to go in october has HOBO Michael Myers, its Halloween so seemed fitting


----------



## portia319

Last year's theme was "The Movies" so I went as one of my favorites - Miss Scarlett O'Hara Hamilton Kennedy Butler in that scandalous red dress.


----------



## ichasiris

I posted this in another thread for a different reason, but here is my Hamburglar from last year, I loved it. My friend is Peggy Bundy.


----------



## hallorenescene

Portia, my favorite move, my favorite actress. we all deserve someone to love us like Rhett. sigh. 
ich, that is a darling hamburglar outfit. did you buy it or throw it together? ah, I had to think on peggy bundy. I don't watch that show. looks good though.


----------



## ichasiris

I put it all together myself, ha. It was a lot of fun. I sewed the inner lining of the came and put yellow ribbon on the hat, had most of the pieces but had to buy the hat, gloves, mask and shirt.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, you did a fab job. you look great


----------



## 22606

Fantastic work on all of the costumes posted recently. I am sure that you were a hit at the convention, horrorfanatic85.


----------



## horrorfanatic85

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic work on all of the costumes posted recently. I am sure that you were a hit at the convention, horrorfanatic85.


Yea it was a huge hit at comic con, especially when I removed the hockey mask. Going has H2 Hobo Michael Myers at comic con in October, its fitting I use Myers on that date


----------



## dane82

ichasiris said:


> View attachment 210625
> 
> 
> I posted this in another thread for a different reason, but here is my Hamburglar from last year, I loved it. My friend is Peggy Bundy.


sexy hamburglar...now i've actually seen it all.


----------



## ichasiris

dane82 said:


> sexy hamburglar...now i've actually seen it all.


That's not really supposed to be sexy


----------



## 22606

ichasiris said:


> That's not really supposed to be sexy


Well, compared to the _actual_ Hamburglar, it pretty much cannot be helped


----------



## ichasiris

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, compared to the _actual_ Hamburglar, it pretty much cannot be helped


It's just supposed to be the girl version.


----------



## hallorenescene

ich, you are a very pretty girl and make a sexy hamburlar. eat your hearts out guys. lol.


----------



## 22606

ichasiris said:


> It's just supposed to be the girl version.


I know. I was just saying that the greasy crook version of Hamburglar is about as appealing as Paul Reubens (Pee-Wee Herman) in his mug shot, so it does not take much effort (*pulls foot out of mouth before words are misconstrued too badly*)


----------



## stormygirl84

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I DO remember this show! I'm actually singing the theme song now! Lol. Way to go!


 _"Once upon a time in a school in outer space, there was a class of misfit kids from all around the place. They snuck aboard a-"_

Oh, dammit. Now it's stuck in MY head.


----------



## ichasiris

Garthgoyle said:


> I know. I was just saying that the greasy crook version of Hamburglar is about as appealing as Paul Reubens (Pee-Wee Herman) in his mug shot, so it does not take much effort (*pulls foot out of mouth before words are misconstrued too badly*)


I get that y'all are just trying to be nice and complimentary, but I have a lot of issues with sexual harassment on a daily basis and don't like to be sexualized or viewed as nothing but a piece of meat (not that I am accusing you of thinking that I am). I get defensive easily and want to get on my feminist soapbox. I know y'all aren't trying to be creepy weirdos, and as someone who has worked 2 years in a costume shop, I have worn my fair share of "sexy" costumes and comparatively, my Humburglar is hardly sexy. AT THE SAME TIME, I still don't think that wearing a "sexy" costume excuses anyone to give unwanted sexual attention to a woman or man.

With all that said, I will graciously accept your comments as harmless compliments, and will step off my feminist soap box.


----------



## Alex Davis

WOW, thanks all to share your pics. everyone are looking nice, ops.. not nice.. scaryy..


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Sychoclown said:


> Here I am back in 08 , this year going with a darker maybe gothic clown.


Fantastic E-V-I-L clown makeup and costume!!!! 
GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Ellie13 said:


> View attachment 206034
> 
> One of my favorite costumes that I made. I am shy so it let me "party" without really being there (c: They now sit at our entry way on stands every year.
> 
> Yip Yip Yip..... Bringggggggg


Wonderful!!!!! I love the Yip yip yippers!!! So clever.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Uruk-Hai said:


> I need to get caught up on this thread - so many amazing costumes!!! Here's mine from this past weekend at MHC. I normally use the pumpkin head and cloak as my scarecrow in the haunt but when I made the pumpkin I made sure to make the opening in the bottom big enough to fit my head so it could be worn some day. I had a great time at the costume ball.
> 
> View attachment 200149


Wonderful costume!!!!! I can't fathom how long I took you to make this!!! Wow . . .


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Itzpopolotl said:


> I made our costumes for 2013.


Fantastic group of costumes!! I love that movie and your costumes are so good! "Amuck amuck amuck amuck!!!" What a fun group!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Empty_W said:


> Here is my almost complete costume for this year.
> 
> View attachment 95086


LOLOLOL!!!! This is a great costume and your makeup is fantastic!! Awesome!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

KimmyBlanks said:


> *This is awesome!!! It's soo great that you have family and friends involved!! I wish you lived close to me! I would totally come check out your home haunt! GREAT job!*


Why can't we be related????? Wow oh wow guys!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

krypt_angel20 said:


> *Here is my costume from last year... I was 8 months Pregnant and did the whole Pregnant Zombie... People were grossed out and FREAKED out where-ever I went... It took 2 hours to get the head right but WELL worth the trouble!!*



Love it!!!! Great costume!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Wingeddeath243 said:


> Silent Hill 2 Nurse costume I made for halloween last year. I ended up finding out 3 months before halloween last year that there was going to be an anime convention, first ever, in our area. It was like double good news lol. Made everything myself except the tights and shoes. Those were just dyed and/or roughed up by me. The pipe was PVC and painted with acrylic to give it more of an aged appearance. The mask was made with plaster strips and took a couple weeks to complete (If not longer lol). I burned the bottom of the dress and also added a remandment notice from the game as a "name badge". The nurses in the game don't actually have names so I figured i'd just use that remandment notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view of the dress:



Damn scary!!! Fantastic costume . . . wow!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

ZombieZac said:


> Some more of my zombie character.


Great costumes and make up!!! Wow!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Warlord Blade said:


> I've gotta say this thread is full of some AMAZING work people! Good job!
> 
> Here's my pirate family this year: (I'm the hairy one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun and everybody loved it.


RRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr what a great looking family of pirates!! Nice!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggling ghost, that was fun reliving all those posts. what a fun gal you are.


----------



## Guest

Monster Dash 5K - Tigers cheerleader








Zombie Run - "Brainz" (cover of ZZ Top's "Legs") by Weird Al was playing in the background. 








Zombie Run - Most of the abdominal gore had been sweated off by this time but I retouched the big toe on the right foot!


----------



## 22606

Amusing outfit. The event looks like fun, Marcy Hunter.


----------



## CornStalkers

sandman78 said:


> I think I am going with this one this year,
> 
> View attachment 176331
> 
> 
> View attachment 176333


Where in thee heck did you get that gas mask!???? I love that character!!!


----------



## tinto212

Myself and my partner last year 









The Jokers


----------



## hallorenescene

marcy, those are some wicked pictures.
tinto, you guys are some wicked evil jesters/joker. nice job on the face makeup.


----------



## Evilernie

2013 family picture. Can't wait for 2014


----------



## Austin0307

First post!! I love seeing everyone's creativity and amazing costumes/makeup. Last year for our annual Halloween costume party, we dressed up as our versions of characters from The Wizard of Oz. I did a full drag (yes, I'm a male  ) version of the Wicked Witch of the West. I went for my take on what a younger version would be. I designed and sewed the costume myself from scratch, styled the wig, makeup, and made the broom.


----------



## ichasiris

^^^love this.


----------



## dane82

austin, that's dynamite.


----------



## wheato

Somebody stop me! This is my Mask costume from Halloween 2009. It's one of my favourite costumes I've worn, even though the bald cap came off half way through the night.


----------



## mariem

Awesome costume Austin. Wicked makeup job. Love it.


----------



## Austin0307

Thank you, mariem!!


----------



## Austin0307

Thanks, dane82..I had a blast!!


----------



## Austin0307

Thanks, ichasiris!


----------



## hallorenescene

evil, cute costimes. I don't know which I like the best, the rabbit or the decked out zombie girl.
holy moly austin, you look fantastic. nice job on everything. makeup, hair, clothing. wowza.
wheato, cool costume.


----------



## imagineit

OMG love this dress. I can just see it with a big spiderweb crown and black lace wings. Would be gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Danny-Girl

Austin0307 I love your make Awesome !!!


----------



## Tippy

*Deer caught in the head lights*

This is not me but my best friend and her husband were Deer caught in the head lights at my party. I thought it was hilarious! They one funniest costume prize.


----------



## Tippy

I am not sure why the picture did not post. Sorry


----------



## Shanstamania

Teenage mutant ninja husky, hero in a.. Laundry shell...?


----------



## PMTT

Great costumes, everyone! I still haven't decided what I will be dressing up this year


----------



## eightcircuits

*Home made minion*







Made this last year for my 5 year old. The mouth is a bag for candy.


----------



## kittyvibe

great minion costume!

love everyones costumes!

Austin0307- you did such an excellent job with everything, so beautiful , the costume and even the wig, all amazing. What are you doing this year? Cant wait to see. I think we all should learn the "drag" method of makeup for Halloween, it seems to really work well. (I also got inspired by Ru Pauls Drag Race makeup techniques).


----------



## moonwitchkitty

\
Nerd alert  i don't like this picture it doesn't look right, but it is the only one


----------



## 22606

Superb costumes, everybody. I love how enthused the dog looks


----------



## hallorenescene

shants, your dog is a good sport. a good one.
eightcircuits, that is a cute minion and what a great idea having the mouth for the candy. and what a big beautiful smile. 
moonwitch, what's not to like. I think you look great.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you Hallorenescene working on my hammer since i have my mr J


----------



## jimdkc

This is the makeup I wore last night to the Worlds of Fun Halloween Haunt (I rode in my brother's hearse in the parade.)









(Dang! I did not see the "Makeup" subforum until after I posted this!!)


----------



## hallorenescene

jimdkc, gasp, that is bloody good. terrifyingly good. and to ride in a hearse, you were in a win win situation.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

^^ still singing the song to Space Cases

"...now they're stuck on a long strange trip..."


----------



## jimdkc

hallorenescene said:


> jimdkc, gasp, that is bloody good. terrifyingly good. and to ride in a hearse, you were in a win win situation.


Thanks! Here's my ride (the personalized license plate reads: G REAPR):









And... Just to stay on topic for the thread... Heres my costume that I wore to work a couple of years ago:









The scariest thing about this costume... is how close it is to my real life!


----------



## hallorenescene

jim, I love your ride. and you are a very handsome fellow.


----------



## fanboy

Finally got some full pics!


----------



## tinto212

Fanboy, Omg this is awesome


----------



## hallorenescene

fanboy, that is awesome. that third picture is killer. right out of a grown womans nightmare.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

That's what I got so far


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! California girl, I love that outfit. the skirt with all that lace. love it. the sleeves, love them.


----------



## Death_Eater

This is my Wrong Turn inspired costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

very scary death eater. would you like some roses?


----------



## Death_Eater

hallorenescene said:


> very scary death eater. would you like some roses?


Roses? I don't understand,lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

death eater, i was saying that costume is very scary. scares me. put down the axe take the roses, it won't be so scary. it was a compliment that your costume is scary. lol.


----------



## jimdkc

I just had my third Halloween this year...

This was my third time this season to ride in the Worlds of Fun Halloween Haunt Parade. And my 3rd costume! 

First, two weeks ago, I was a vampire, similar to my avatar... Second was the zipperface that I posted in this thread last Saturday...

And here is my third (sorry for the slightly blurry shot!):









I'll post details on the makeup in the Makeup forum. LINK

Jim


----------



## Death_Eater

hallorenescene said:


> death eater, i was saying that costume is very scary. scares me. put down the axe take the roses, it won't be so scary. it was a compliment that your costume is scary. lol.


Ahh I see, my bad. haha.


----------



## hallorenescene

jim, good costume. it must be a blast to be in those parades.


----------



## jimdkc

hallorenescene said:


> jim, good costume. it must be a blast to be in those parades.


It really is! Three Halloweens so far, and it's only October 2!

I added a link above to the makeup details in the Makeup Forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

death eater, I'm glad you see. I didn't mean to confuse you. and it was a very good/scary costume.


----------



## Laurie S.

Not really a full costume, but fun nonetheless to go in vampire flair to an amusement park with my family this past weekend.


----------



## Darksword

The Freddy costume is new and improved this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

you make a beautiful vampire amy.
darksword, well, it's differently a scary costume. it's really good.


----------



## tinto212

Darksword said:


> The Freddy costume is new and improved this year.


That is seriously AWESOME  , You ARE Freddy


----------



## JesseCRX

tinto212 said:


> That is seriously AWESOME  , You ARE Freddy


I totally agree. That's movie quality right there! Amazing work.

I took last years Voltron costume and I am completely doing it over again, but this time doing it right without being so rushed. Used plastidip blaze colors for the blue, green and yellow lions. I also made new wings as well. It's gonna look a lot more like a 1984 Matchbox Voltron right out of the box!


----------



## hallorenescene

jesse, cool costume. but your cat is gorgeous


----------



## JesseCRX

hallorenescene said:


> jesse, cool costume. but your cat is gorgeous


He thanks you!
He's a ham when it comes to photos.


----------



## whynotgrl666

where did you get that wonderful skirt?


----------



## jokersall

Hopefully this works via cell phone. This is me this year. I get to hide in a pitch black room and have just mocked up led strobes around the mask for the scare. Dollar treed led string lights and $5.00 Walmart battery operated strobe for the win.


----------



## latexjunkie

I made this one for comicon this summer, I think it will be WAAAAY cooler wearing it on Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

joker, that's quite the scary mask. very cool.
wow latex, amazing costume


----------



## fanboy

Great looking Freddy Darksword!


----------



## Shanstamania

my take on the joker, haven't chosen an outfit yet.


----------



## Darksword

I like it!  Where do you buy your zombie contacts? I've been thinking of trying some this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

shans, are you the joker or the sidekick he slashed the face on? you did a great job on the makeup. gasp. lol.


----------



## Jezebel82

My headless horseman costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebele, that is an awesome costume. I love the jacket.


----------



## mattdogg1223

*my costume for this year*

My Costume for this year

View attachment 223677

View attachment 223676

View attachment 223678

View attachment 223679

View attachment 223675


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

whynotgrl666 said:


> where did you get that wonderful skirt?



Wasn't sure you were talking to me but if so it's from Corset story. =)


----------



## Miss4x4

*Old Swamp Hag*

View attachment 223703

This is the first time I have posted a photo I hope I did it right. I was going through GR's Halloween mag and stumbled onto their Swamp Hag. I thought I would take a shot at making a wearable version of their prop. The walking stick lights up via an LED flickering tea light candle.


----------



## hallorenescene

matt dog, it looks like a very cool costume. from what I can see of it.
miss4X4, I think your costume is fabulous. did you make the walking stick? when you wear the costume are you going to wear the mask? skeleton gloves?


----------



## Miss4x4

Hallorenescene Thank You so much. I did make the top half of the walking stick, it is removable and I have a couple of different toppers for it. (I go to Ren Faires and like to change it up and I only have 1 walking stick). I drilled through the top of stick horizontally and have a wire lock hitch pin that goes through it (pic in photo), all the top assemblies simply slide over the top of the walking stick and the hitch pin goes through both the assembly and the walking stick. It takes only seconds to unpin and change out the topper. I am going to wear the mask but the skeleton hands you see in the picture are only foam I just stuck them in there for the photo. I am trying to come up with some type of glove that would work good with the costume. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miles

Went to a zombie pub crawl...instead of a zombie emphasis I chose the pub crawl character. Gary King:


----------



## hallorenescene

miles, you look good, but who is gary king?


----------



## miles

Haha thanks, Gary King is simon peggs character from the movie “the world's end" its about a pub crawl in a town that's “changed"


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, never saw it. from the picture you got the costume right on, but you are better looking.


----------



## miles

Oooh Hallorenescene you know how to make a boy blush Lol


----------



## Jersey Devil

My John Wayne Gacy from last nights party 








Last years Colonel Sanders









The previous two years before that are xrated so I can't post the pics up here lol 
They were Ron Jeremy the porn star and bobbing for apples w a "special" apple in the middle lol


----------



## hallorenescene

jersey, very cool costumes. I like your little goatee on sanders. you sport it well. john wayne gacy, wasn't he a serial killer? how can such a sweet clown be so bad?


----------



## Ellie13

Clown! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## Chanda

Our spin on Marilyn Monroe and JFK

View attachment 224981


----------



## hallorenescene

chanda, I love your spin on the 2. you guys look great


----------



## Guest

Okay, it looks like I'm looking at someone who's pants have just ripped but here is a pic of me on a trial run, quite literally, in my new 'CASTRATORS' cheerleader uniform. I hadn't even taken the wig out of the bag until I put it on in the restroom at the park. I also spilled makeup on my top and wig. Shows that if you don't do certain things on a daily basis you should try it first at home. Fortunately I was able to get the makeup of my shell and I had my wig trimmed. 

The old man behind me and the lady in the lower left hand corner are black-eyed peas. They were very nice and adopted me for the evening!

This is from the Haunt Jaunt in Plano, TX on October 18, 2014.


----------



## hallorenescene

marcy, looks like a fun night. pretty wig. so can you do cheers, or are you just a poser?


----------



## Guest

Why, yes I can - depending on the blood/alcohol level. Here are a couple of chants I wrote myself to go with some of my different team names. 

Castrators' Chant...
We're gonna cut your nuts off - hey, hey!
We're gonna cut your nuts off - woot, woot!
(repeat several times)

Beerkats' Chant
We're the Beerkats and we love to cheer
We love to cheer for ice cold beer
Grab a cold one and pop the top
We've got a brew that can't be stopped!
In a 12-pack, a six-pack or a single on the run
We've got to cheer for Beerkats
'Cause Beerkats are number one!


Modified Chants from other originals.
ROFLMAO Chant (To the tune of Eenie Meenie Miney Mo)
ROFLMAO
We wear pink from head to toe
This is stupid, yes we know
ROFLMAO

Susan G Komen Chant (To the tune of We've Got Spirit dualing crowd chant)
We love boobs, yes we do
We love boobs, how 'bout you!?


----------



## Ali G GlitterGlam

David Bowie - Halloween Jack era - 2012

































David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust era - 2014

























(Me & Klaus Nomi)


----------



## Ali G GlitterGlam

Siouxsie Sioux - 2014


----------



## hallorenescene

marcy, you are a very curious person.
ali g, I gotta say, I love david bowie. labyrinth, the fist time I saw him. good show. you look very nice. you sure did a beautiful job on your lips and eyes. and I love your hairdos.


----------



## Ghouliet

Toni wanted to be a Rockford Peach and unfortunately there is no pattern out there for that. I was so nervous when I was making this because I was afraid the pattern I made would not fit. I am thrilled to say it fit when Ghouliette tried it on tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene

you look great ghouliette. but what is a Rockford peach? and it fits very nice.


----------



## JesseCRX

Loving the David Bowie look!
I finished making my Voltron helmet. I can wear it with or without the mask. So much more comfy without the mask though


----------



## Ghouliet

hallorenescene said:


> you look great ghouliette. but what is a Rockford peach? and it fits very nice.


In WWII a lot of the baseball players went to war. The National League decided to have women play ball, so teams were established. The women teams played each other and the season winners were the Rockford Peaches. There was a movie made about them call "A League of Their Own".

The picture is of Lil Ghouliette but I am very proud of the work I did making this since there is no commercial pattern for the baseball uniform.


----------



## kloey74

I decided to change up my gothic witch look and be Maleficent. I made the horns, walking stick (the globe actually has an LED light) and spray painted angel wings







My daughter is going as Elsa for trick or treating. I sewed some material to an old play dress 







Then when she "works" our haunt, she will quickly change into Little Dead Riding Hood


----------



## BuonoMarco

Some cheap Freddy K. costume, but it's okay to go out...


----------



## Halloween Monster

Wow very nice!


----------



## iJeax

I see your Freddy costume and raise you mine!


----------



## hallorenescene

jesse, your helmet looks good. when you wear it without the mask, you going to paint your face silver?
ghouliett, sure, I saw a league of their own. well, parts of it I saw. I didn't realize it was based on a true story. that is very interesting. nice job on the costume.
kloey, your costume looks great. that's a lot of work spray painting those wings. and what a transformation between looks for your daughters costume.
BuonoMarco, scary costume.
ijeax, another scary costume.
what! now they're cloning freddies! yikes! Freddies are terrifying. you guys both look great. you could be twins


----------



## kloey74

I sewed that cape years ago and it touched the ground. Soon it will hit her knees! I think she secretly likes Halloween because of the wardrobe changes! This was last year for TOTing:







And then when she changed to work our tent (she was surrounded by similar sized fake monsters and then would jump out at people)


----------



## matrixmom

By the time this pic was taken, my pistols and daggers were gone! 









Here I am with hubby (blackbeard)


----------



## matrixmom

Great costumes everyone...I love this thread!


----------



## kloey74

My Maleficent won first place at my son's Taekwondo skating party in the adult category!


----------



## hallorenescene

kloey, i'll bet she does love Halloween. and that cape will probably be a keeper for the memories. 
matrix, awesome picture of you and the hubby.
kloey, that is awesome and deserving you won first place. your costume rocked.


----------



## screamqueen2012

ok got one done, emily/corpse bride fini except her skellie arm and painting her tight............got two pics with a cranky model whos wearing the dress, dont show my face dont show my face, ok now...agggh......lol this was a scratch project, no patterns..........i loved making this, ended up hand painting everything including the flowers. cuse the room, making two more projects and its wrecked...dont care...lol


----------



## hallorenescene

screemqueen, that dress with a touch of blue is gorgeous. you did well.


----------



## scareme

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok got one done, emily/corpse bride fini except her skellie arm and painting her tight............got two pics with a cranky model whos wearing the dress, dont show my face dont show my face, ok now...agggh......lol this was a scratch project, no patterns..........i loved making this, ended up hand painting everything including the flowers. cuse the room, making two more projects and its wrecked...dont care...lol
> 
> View attachment 226934
> 
> View attachment 226935


WOW! You do beautiful work. I can only sew straight lines. I'm working on a costume and I'm not even going to sew it. Just use safety pins.


----------



## Curve82

One, Two, Freddy's Coming for YOU....


----------



## The Real Joker

Everyone is so talented, once again this year.
Keep posting these amazing costume photos!!


----------



## kloey74

That corpsed bride dress is to die for!!!!!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

curve, you look horrible, so you look great. good job. man that guy scares me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

thanks everyone, im out painting winnifreds coat and learned a stage lesson i guess, more is better, now i know why they did her coat in a tie dye like distress so you can see the purple...darnit...i put on all i was going to do outside, came in to the darker inside and cant see the purple on the green and out of purple now.. oh well i cant bleach out this synthetic so it is what it is..maybe it will pop when i get the gold on it...


----------



## Tzaddi93

We did a 20's themed seance party last weekend. Here's how I ended up (please excuse the bad lighting, I was fixing an absinthe shooter at the outside bar):


----------



## hallorenescene

tzad, you look creepy cool. it's a good look on you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

From our Camp trip the kid in the ninja turtle isn't one of mine David started calling him our adoptive child. 4yr old from 3 camp sites over Bad parents!!  felt sorry for him so he is in most of my pictures 













Aiden looks like the George Romero's Joker


----------



## SurprizeMe

OMG! I love these costumes.


----------



## svetlana

my party is done with as of last Sat, so here are me & my husband as voodoo doll and witch doctor






I lost all the pins from my hair by the time of the photo 






that's some of my guests really nicely prepared for the party 






and all the girls - party was voodoo themed but it's the year when I don;t ask my guests to follow the theme with costumes, so we had a nice mix of Halloween and voodoo costumes.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i laid an egg last nite, had a great day, did some of what i think is my best work on a costume for my husband, got him finished, then turned to do my coat painting and the fabric just wont show offf the paint well...im so p....sed. im going to finish it but i am going to remake it later.... im cussing and mad and really tired now up to three am working......... i could remake it but, im just tired now............maybe when i wake up better and everything quits hurting, i can figure out eitehr to scrap it or remake it...7 yards of fabric .......%^&**^%%&#


----------



## hominamad

Love the Freddy one! Classic.


----------



## kevin242

"Klatu... Berada... N... [coughs]...


----------



## dane82

svetlana said:


> View attachment 227270
> and all the girls - party was voodoo themed but it's the year when I don;t ask my guests to follow the theme with costumes, so we had a nice mix of Halloween and voodoo costumes.


beautiful!


----------



## dane82

kevin242 said:


> "Klatu... Berada... N... [coughs]...


lol, dude, love it!


----------



## cameronmceachern

*Hocus Pocus - Winifred Sanderson*

/Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6341.JPG
/Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6336.JPG
/Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6339.JPG


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, what a wonderful picture. you just made that kids life. and you have and are a wonderful family. cute costumes too. 
Svetlana, you two have very cute costumes. all the costumes look great.
kevin, you look like one dude no messy with. 
Cameron, you make a bette midler proud. I love her and you look great.


----------



## James B.

I added dark red paint to the apron to look like old blood since this picture but I am jumping out of my 9.5 foot mausoleum dressed like this tonight:


----------



## hallorenescene

james b, i'd say the word run is in the vocabulary, YIKES! good job


----------



## DeadED

*Got them*

Here's mine for 2014. Cheap but was very effective!


----------



## DeadMeat

Finally decided to make a Skeksis after all these years.


----------



## ichasiris

Psycho clown for my Halloween party.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

I decided yesterday to do a family costume, so this was definitely thrown together last-minute. My son's costume was store bought and he refused to wear the beard. Tacky lawn ornaments!


----------



## Mysmasken

I wanted to do Disney Villains. Everything is made from scratch, I used paper clay for the hook.

Captain Hook (with a twist), Gaston (Beauty and the beast) and the Evil Queen (from Snow White)


----------



## PlasticFaith

This is what I wore for tonight and I got plenty of compliments from almost everyone while I was trick 'r treating with my sister, her husband, and my nephew. It was so wonderful. I believe this is one of my favorite Halloween looks thus far, well, until next Halloween.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here's my costume this year.


----------



## Larry Talbot

I went as Frankenstein's Creation.


----------



## Zombastic




----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Here I am!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Alien Steam punk.  turned out great. Scared a lot of people of all ages. Thank you screamteam for the prosthetics! And my love to do the makeup !


----------



## screamqueen2012

great job.......what did you paint your emblems with, yellow fabric paint? i did this but used gold and it just wont show up well in the dark...did you print off stencils or free hand the painting?



cameronmceachern said:


> /Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6341.JPG
> /Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6336.JPG
> /Users/RichieMcKay/Desktop/IMG_6339.JPG


----------



## screamqueen2012

with wig and makeup...











screamqueen2012 said:


> ok got one done, emily/corpse bride fini except her skellie arm and painting her tight............got two pics with a cranky model whos wearing the dress, dont show my face dont show my face, ok now...agggh......lol this was a scratch project, no patterns..........i loved making this, ended up hand painting everything including the flowers. cuse the room, making two more projects and its wrecked...dont care...lol
> 
> View attachment 226934
> 
> View attachment 226935


----------



## GiggleingGhost

*Last minute costume wins!!*

I'm so pumped!!! Our trivia team went to a Halloween themed trivia event at the Marine Corps tonight and I won second place in the costume contest!!! I went as the 2nd Amendment . . . the RIGHT to BEAR Arms! Talk about shocked . . . I just thought it was funny. I'd already been a witch and killer clown for other events this season. I'm so tickled . . . I've never won a costume contest before! I even got $25. bucks! Then in a drawing I won a king sized quilt . . . this has been one of the best unexpected Halloween's ever. 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## decopat

*2014 Costumes: VooDoo Priest & Skeleton Corpse Bride*









Another Great Halloween in the books. VooDoo priest won Best Costume! So much fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

deaded, may be cheap, but very effective. scary
deadmeat, that is one awesome costume. I loved the dark crystal movie. fantastic job.
ich, you are an evil little clown, aren't you.
not the bates motel, what a cute idea. I love garden trolls
mymasksken, your little guys are adorable. and you did a great job on the scratch costumes.
plastic faith, you look like 7your plastic surgeon decided to zip it up. good job.
itz, you look great as a Cleopatra.


----------



## screamqueen2012

my husbands witch doctor i made for him... he won best....woo woo money!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

larry, nice recreation.
zombastic, nice reacher. did you build it yourself?
cryptic, looks like you had a self inflicted accident. good job.
pyrosax, you can include you would scare me too. you did great.
screamqueen, just beautiful. now that's my kind of costume.
giggleing ghost, now that's something to giggle about. congratulations.
deco[pat, you won because they figured anyone who could scare them deserved to win. lol. hey, you look great.
screamqueen, you did awesome on that costume.


----------



## DieselFreak

I had to share my daughters costume we made together. She went as Venkman from the Ghostbusters. We made her pack with blue insulation foam and other various doodads.  It was a huge hit! She also had a speaker playing the theme song as she trick or treated. And my son as a Call of a Duty Ghost Keegan.


----------



## The Real Joker

DieselFreak - LOVE it - Ghostbusters 

Everybody looks awesome! Now to figure out next year's costumes! LOL.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

DeadMeat said:


> Finally decided to make a Skeksis after all these years.
> View attachment 228081
> 
> 
> View attachment 228082


loved this movie as a kid


----------



## Diaval

*Halloween 2014, Maleficent costume*

Hello All,

I made a Maleficent costume for my wife this year. Here are a couple shots, but I posted more here with my haunt this year:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...hine-maleficent.html?highlight=creeps+machine

The costume was my idea and I obtained all the pieces and made the horn harness for my wife. I also made the staff. I dug up some Maleficent and 'cat eye' makeup tutorials on-line and gave them to my wife. So the makeup was done by my wife. The ears were from Aradini costumes and they are the small elf ears. I did the ear makeup and put on the ear cuffs for my wife. The jewelry was made by Vesperangel from Ebay. I bought the necklace from her and then commissioned her to make the matching slave ring bracelet. Both the bracelet and the necklace feature a raven's skull, which is one of a Maleficent's trademarks.

I did try to emulate Jolie's Maleficent from the movie this past summer, but since my wife doesn't look anything like Jolie, we decided to go more or less down a parallel route and ended up with a similar, but also very different Maleficent. My wife has special perscription corrective lenses and the Jolie Maleficent contact lenses were too expensive. So we worked with different makeup scheme that would highlight her dark eyes. My wife's eyes are a very rich and deep brown, they almost appear black. So she decided to go with a lighter eye shadow motif and it worked out great.

The horns are real and they are African Springbok horns. I just switched the right horn for the left and left for the right to create that distinctive curve that is associated with Maleficent's horns. As you can see in the side shot of my wife, that the horns do curve backwards just as Jolie's does.

The unique top I chose because it reminded me of the dress that Jolie wears at the end of the Maleficent movie during Aurora's coronation. That dress has very long bell sleeves and has a very wide open neckline. The top followed suit and when my wife put in on, I just fell in love with it and said, "That's It!". I then got a matching skirt so that the ensemble appeared as a dress. Being that I did anticipate cold weather for Halloween, I also got her a cape that would cover her arms so she wouldn't be too cold outside. However, the temperature dropped considerably and she couldn't stay out too long past dark, so I had to get her inside and she gave out candy from the front door of the house.

All in all, I have to give kudos do my wife for doing a flawless job on giving out candy and also giving it her all with the makeup for the costume. I am very pleased with the results and she ended up being a stunningly beautiful Maleficent. She did receive many complements on Halloween night.

Enjoy the pictures and I will post some video footage at my main post for Halloween at the link above.

For more details on the costume you can visit my page on DeviantART:

http://ravendiablo.deviantart.com/art/Halloween-2014-Maleficent-Costume-For-My-Wife-480871040
http://ravendiablo.deviantart.com/journal/?offset=1

Diaval


----------



## The Red Hallows

The Red Hallows and TheEighthPlague

Witches for our Witch Haunt


----------



## hallorenescene

diesel, both your kids look awesome. nice job on the ghost buster costume. I love that show. 
diaval, your wife makes a beautiful maleficent. her dress is gorgeous. her jewelry, staff, horns, makeup, all of it, marvelous. nice job.
the red hallows, ohhh, deliciously wickedly evil witches. good job


----------



## GiggleingGhost

screamqueen2012 said:


> my husbands witch doctor i made for him... he won best....woo woo money!!!
> 
> View attachment 228741


Wow oh Wow!!! Great job!! Man this is fantastic and your attention to details is amazing. Do you mind me asking . . . what kind of long teeth are those?? I need some for a different costume and I have no idea what those are. I'm so glad you posted your handy work . . . like I already said . . . wowser!!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Zombastic

hallorenescene said:


> zombastic, nice reacher. did you build it yourself?


Yep. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/138276-my-stalkabout-costume.html
A backpack, some pvc, some coat hangers for the hands, plastic and a heat gun.
Honestly the biggest pain was sewing the robe. Halloween Forum was a huge help.
I to hope to use it for a couple of years, only change it to a scarecrow and then maybe a clown.


----------



## tinto212

This years outfits I went as a Zombiefied Sookie Stackhouse and my partner was Rick Grimes


----------



## MountainDemon

Thanks to the "Jester" Mask from mostlydead.com my "Joker" was freaking people out!


----------



## MountainDemon

One more w/ "Beach-Batman", and the Scarecrow on the trolley.


----------



## Death_Eater

My Halloween 2014 costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

tinto, you look aweful. good job, but glad I wasn't with you. I would have wanted to help you out of your misery. that would be the kind thing to do for a zombie. lol. rick grimes looks great.
mountain, that mask is freaky. cool mask
death eater, that is one scary guy. shivers


----------



## horrorfanatic85

My Halloween was more or less started on October 25th, I went to MCM London comic con, has HOBO Myers.

MCM comic con - HOBO Myers


Halloween 2014 part 1 of 2 - Dream Sequence Michael


Halloween 2014 part 2 of 2 - Remake Michael


It was a blast on Halloween, terrified so many, loads wanted pics, overalls best Halloween I have had, because I used all 3 forms of my Michael Myers


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Sooooooo many fantastic costumes! Well done, everyone!

I moved to Portland, OR on October 1st and as such had to do Halloween-lite (I'm still living out of my suitcases - curse you Portland apartment scarcity - and I'm having to save almost every penny for when I finally get an apartment so no extraneous spending on new props/costume materials), so I updated last year's mostly complete Mad Scientist costume. That just meant adding nail polish to the inside of the test tubes (I used jell-o last year but spent all day worrying one would lose its cork and spill green glop all over the place) and making Eddie, the Brain Child sitting on my shoulder.

I was going for a manic “now I can take over the Tri-State area” look but it just looks like I’m singing dramatically to my glowing test tube. Oh well.








And a close-up of a very tired me and Eddie:


----------



## MsScarlett32

Here's my tribute to The Walking Dead.


----------



## hallorenescene

horror fan, you got some good looks going there. that first picture is awesome.
zombie, such a devious looking girl, but alas, so cheerful. and what a cute guy eddie is.
msscarlett, nice tribute. you did an excellent job. my fave show.


----------



## miles

Zombie Machairodont awesome!
Thinking alike


----------



## printersdevil

Diesel, love the kids costumes. Ghostbusters is a fav movie.
Maleficient costume is FANTASTIC. She looks perfect in it. How did you do the horns?
Red Hallows, awesome witches.

Wow there are so many great costumes here. Great jobs everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

miles, I think you are a mad scientist vampire? am I right? good picture.


----------



## tinto212

Thanks Hallorene. I felt awfull to by the end of the night lol to much punch !!! I put the Rick costume together from scratch and was pretty pleased at how it looked


----------



## miles

its supposed to be a suppressed werewolf transformation lol, I used to do it with fur but I went with makeup this year. I have a whole background on this character I was developing for a horror host tv show. I may get into that on another thread though.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay miles, I get it now. you look good.


----------



## osenator

My wife and me, as the werewolf. we scared the crap out of everyone (L)


----------



## miles

Awwwwwesome osenator!


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, your wife scares the crap out of me. I love her contacts and her white hair. isn't it crazy how your usually pretty wife can transform so scary. tell her nice job. you look good too. love the beard. nice touch.


----------



## osenator

a few more pics.


----------



## Mr_Awful




----------



## hallorenescene

mr awful, you look awful. awful scary that is. nice costume.


----------



## Mr_Awful

Thank you!


----------



## screamqueen2012

thank you, the teeth are just a necklace, i used two, from either spirit or party city, they sell them there i think every year, repaint them if you have time..this was a fun costume to make, took me two days.




GiggleingGhost said:


> Wow oh Wow!!! Great job!! Man this is fantastic and your attention to details is amazing. Do you mind me asking . . . what kind of long teeth are those?? I need some for a different costume and I have no idea what those are. I'm so glad you posted your handy work . . . like I already said . . . wowser!!!
> 
> GiggleingGhost


----------



## Seadragon7

Won first prize at Squires Tavern here in Lexington KY for this Awesome Chopper the Clown costume. The mask of course, followed with a Nightmare before Christmas top hat, Mad Scientist lab coat, Draping chains with hooks, white gloves and everything blood spattered. Spent the whole night having pictures taken.

]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Sharonr3106

Here's my Pirate Crew, my Daughter, Hubby and I in all our pirate glory! We won best costumes at a charity ball we went to, and the TOT's loved it!


----------



## Sharonr3106

Here's my Pirate Crew, my Daughter, Hubby and I in all our pirate glory! We won best costumes at a charity ball we went to, and the TOT's loved it!
View attachment 230442


----------



## Diaval

Seadragon7 said:


> Won first prize at Squires Tavern here in Lexington KY for this Awesome Chopper the Clown costume. The mask of course, followed with a Nightmare before Christmas top hat, Mad Scientist lab coat, Draping chains with hooks, white gloves and everything blood spattered. Spent the whole night having pictures taken.


Congradulations on the win. Excellent costume! I would love to do something like this next year. I found out that there are many many people that are scared of clowns and one that looks like yours would certainly have them running and screaming!


----------



## Diaval

osenator said:


> My wife and me, as the werewolf. we scared the crap out of everyone (L)
> 
> View attachment 230097


Great job on the costumes! But I have to ask you...in that last picture that alien looking guy with the big teeth..;where did you get that mask?


----------



## Halloween Howls




----------



## Filmguy

Had a blast with my Gargoyle warrior costume this year! Got dressed up in time to beee in costume for all of the kids on Friday night. Many of the kids were hoping I would make an appearance as the Gargoyle again as I had worn this last year as well. They were both happy and scared once they saw the Gargoyle!

I went out on the town on both Friday and Saturday and won in costume contests both nights! Posed for hundreds of pics and selfies!
About 6'10" tall with the digitagrade stilts, operational wings (all the pics have them out/a quick pull on some discreet wires and the wings open)

Another successful costume to add to my Borg, Hellboy and others done in the past! I put some pics as the Borg and as Hellboy from previous years as well! 
Hope you like!


----------



## hallorenescene

seadragon, that is a wicked cool costume. congrats on the win.
Sharon, you 3 look great. I love how you painted your face up. congrats on your win too.
Halloween howls, is that a mask or a fine paint job? I just love the look of it.
filmguy, your costumes are amazing. that gargoyle is unbelievable. I love it you look great in it. all your costumes look splendid. i'll bet you did win prizes.


----------



## raureru

Fantastic costumes


----------



## rosejhonson

nice costume


----------



## Kenneth

This is me as Toon the clown and my best friend/co-host the deadly ringmistress with her glam-skull shoulder piece I made. 











Another one of me and a friend.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool picture Kenneth. I like all the costumes. that is a great skull shoulder piece


----------



## Guest

This is my 'extreme self-humiliation' uniform with my Susan G Komen 'SURVIVORS' top at the 3 Day walk in Dallas. I have another top with different lettering of "ROLFMAO" I wore to a few Halloween parties/events. Sorry I don't have any in action pics of me with that top but most of those parties/events haven't posted up any pics. 

I would like to say this is my favorite cheerleader uniform but I really don't like pink. I can say this was incredibly popular and when I called to register as a crew member for next year's 3 Day the lady who answered the phone knew who I was when I told her my name saying I was the guy in the really cute pink cheerleader uniform. 

One of the two men in the second pic saw me on Friday and mentioned my 'sexy' legs before asking the other guy how funny it would be if I was really a man. The other man knew I was really a man and set him straight. We all laughed when they told me about it and I told them about all the other folks who complimented my legs. 

I'm not sure if I'm gonna do the cheerleader next year for Halloween but if I can see my six-pack by summer I might get something in a really short crop top and skirt with either BEERKATS, OMG, EUNUCHS or ROFLMAO in a red, white and blue color scheme. 

See you next year!

Marcy

PS Please don't tell my mom about this.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

This year I was Sloth from The Goonies

Here are some pics from this Halloween:


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

Here is my Freddy so far

Got my sweater yesterday...


----------



## hallorenescene

marcy, I told your mom and she says she loves you for who you are. six pack or no six pack.. so that's the way it should be. right?
southwestpayday, superman? yep, that's sloth. that was a great movie. that mask is awesome. looks like he's in some good company. I love all the superhero shows. don't look now, but I see a face of evil peaking over your shoulder. naw, that's just a friendly clown that wants to be your friend. you got a couple of cute kids there. that cop costume is adorable. Freddie, SHIVERS, that guy is scary. I never saw the show, but your costume is pretty good. good and scary.


----------



## mariem

SouthWestPayDay said:


> This year I was Sloth from The Goonies
> 
> Here are some pics from this Halloween:


OMG! I need that mask for my gravedigger.


----------



## Drackenn

Hi guys, there´s my Reaper






soon more pics


----------



## hallorenescene

drackenn, you make one scary reaper


----------



## thenightmarefamily

My sister in her undead costume and my dad took his teeth out and scrunched up his face, it really looked like he had a latex mask on.


----------



## darkmaster

SouthWestPayDay said:


> This year I was Sloth from The Goonies
> 
> Here are some pics from this Halloween:


Wow, the mask is cool. If you matched the neck color with the mask color, it would look totally better.


----------



## hallorenescene

nightmare, your sister gives me the shivers. and your dad scrunched his way right into costume.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

darkmaster said:


> Wow, the mask is cool. If you matched the neck color with the mask color, it would look totally better.


Yeah...but I didn't want to put any make up on. Thanks though.


----------



## jackandjack

this is really really nice! love it.. not scary.. but lovely


----------



## joshspiderman

My finished costume, wasn't able to wear it on Halloween but next year I will
ATTACH=CONFIG]232213[/ATTACH]


----------



## hallorenescene

josh, you made that? that is awesome. my grandson loved the power rangers when he was little. of course the pink power ranger was his favorite. he was about 2, and he was standing on the davenport mesmerized by the rangers. and then he whispered, she is so pretty. and I asked who, and he said the pink ranger. I think billy was his favorite boy ranger. or maybe billy was just my favorite. I can't remember. I have a costume for my granddaughters for the pink ranger.

saw my grandson tonight, he said the red ranger was his favorite. they were all awesome though.


----------



## scareme

I decided to go as the most camp movie this year. I would spin around and most people guessed Sharknado. I wish I had a side shot to show the hat was a shark with it's mouth open. It may not have won any awards, but it made a lot of people laugh.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, that is a very clever/cute costume. and look at you....adorable.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay




----------



## hallorenescene

southwest, that is one scary costume. it's so real looking


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

Thanks....I can't wait till my glove gets here....Razorgloves Boiler Room Creations made with real copper on the glove and real stainless steel blades.


----------



## hallorenescene

that will be a nice added feature southwest.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

Here is what I have so far.


----------



## hallorenescene

southwest, that is wicked.


----------



## scorpiostudio

this was mine this past halloween ..Choppy the clown!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Choppy the clown...... That's awesome, i love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

choppy, that is very disturbing. why don't I feel comfortable. lol.
I like your back drop. very cool sign. did you make that mask? the mouth is twisted cool. 
clowns just want to have fun, but that is a little intense. so I bet you scared the jeebers out of people. high five.


----------



## scorpiostudio

yep i made the mask and it did scare people ,,but thats what ya gotta do right?!


----------



## Trex

Here are our costumes for Halloween this season.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Skyrim Mage costume I made for my best friend's son


----------



## Papa Emeritus

^ very nice.













Myself, wife and daughter


----------



## hallorenescene

trex, those are 2 cool costumes. the first one should have hands down won a contest if you were in one. 
nightmare, great job on the costume.
papa, you guys look wonderful. maleficent was a wonderful movie


----------



## Biggie

Its been a long time since Ive been on but these are from this year. Hope yall know the movie, should be painfully obvious.


----------



## hallorenescene

biggie, great costumes. is it clowns from outer space?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Papa Emeritus said:


> ^ very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, wife and daughter


Nice papa Emeritus.....which one were you planning on sacrificing ?


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Those are some fantastic Killer Klown costumes Biggie. oaklawn Crematory, the wife was the obvious sacrificial choice. I like your life size zombies and cemetery setup.



My niece sent me more pics from her camera.


----------



## 22606

Awesome group costumes, Papa Emeritus. Would you happen to have any information on the carved-up, pumpkin-like mask in the front? Thanks.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome group costumes, Papa Emeritus. Would you happen to have any information on the carved-up, pumpkin-like mask in the front? Thanks.



Thanks and yes sir. Mask is from Death Studios. Jeff's work is top notch.

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:124/ID:1/Group:13/index.html

An inside the house view for better observation of the mask.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Papa Emeritus said:


> Thanks and yes sir. Mask is from Death Studios. Jeff's work is top notch.
> 
> http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:124/ID:1/Group:13/index.html
> 
> An inside the house view for better observation of the mask.


Love this costume ! I almost bought it off of E-Bay for my swaying zombie kit.Very cool !

Thanks for the kind words Papa Emeritus.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Papa Emeritus said:


> Those are some fantastic Killer Klown costumes Biggie. oaklawn Crematory, the wife was the obvious sacrificial choice. I like your life size zombies and cemetery setup.
> 
> 
> 
> My niece sent me more pics from her camera.


Awesome concept ! Reminds me of the Resident Evil IV game.


----------



## mindlesscreation88

I've always wanted to do one dress, the swirly one from Tim Burtons Sleep Hollow. I didn't get to go to a formal party with it this last year ( sadly) but I got to use it in a large scale local haunt in their spidery witch room which the make up and such for that can be seen in my album of make up and costumes

Detail








Photo shoot:


----------



## hallorenescene

Papa Emeritus, cool haunt.
mindless, gorgeous dress. and you look great


----------



## mindlesscreation88

Thanks hallorenescene, I'm addicted to intricate costumes and gowns


----------



## Shanstamania

working on the make up side of costumes is where I usually start. Testing out multiple looks before I find the right outfit to go with these. Made the mask as well so a costume shouldn't be too hard *fingers crossed*


----------



## hallorenescene

girl, you are a mess. lol. good job on the makeup. yuck, it makes me screamish. I like your mask. it makes me think of some ones skin cut off and turned into a mask.


----------



## Grey Lady

I don't dress in costume anymore but here are 2 of my favorites for my actors from the yard haunt in 2013.


----------



## hallorenescene

gray lady, great costume


----------



## McBernes

That is so awesome!


----------



## Drackenn

here´s mine ready for october 





















Only need a good sythe


----------



## Drackenn

ups, double post :S


----------



## Burgundyblack

xena10ares said:


> HELLO everyone! I am new to the site and thought i would share my costume from the past few years!
> 
> I have had a yard haunt for quite some time, my team consists of myself, my younger sister, and my brother in law who is married to the non participating sister ahaha, and a few friends, in 2009 the theme became "Clown House"
> 
> Here is a picture of my clown from 2009, i am the one on the stilts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a group shot of us before nightfall when the real fun begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is last years costume, which is the same clown....i just upgraded the costume quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is our group shot from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a picture of this years updated costume in the next few weeks.


Whoa, nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Burgundyblack

Confession not ALL of these are Costumes, I was a little goth boy once. ... Am ? Yeah on the inside I guess ;p. The first is the last costume I trick or treated in. The second was a goth club outfit ;p and the 3rd, well... it was just how I looked for the day!


----------



## kane00

My RBFX bat prosthetic


----------



## 22606

Drackenn said:


> here´s mine ready for october
> View attachment 239807


I see Vigo watching, seemingly sizing up the competition... Tremendous getup. 

All of the additions, whether costumes or normal attire, are fabulous.


----------



## Drackenn

Garthgoyle said:


> I see Vigo watching, seemingly sizing up the competition... Tremendous getup.
> 
> All of the additions, whether costumes or normal attire, are fabulous.




Thank you so much Garthgoyle


----------



## hallorenescene

dracken, but is October ready for you? lol. that's a very cool costume. nice and scary. love all the buckles.
burgundy, nice costumes. in the first one your blank eyes creep me out. I do like the use of your colors on your eyes. in the 3rd one again your eyes creep me out. they make me think of evil vampire eyes. I love how you styled and colored your hair though. you don't look so goth to me. I think of goth as one wearing lots of black.
kane, that is one wicked cool mask


----------



## Drackenn

hallorenescene said:


> dracken, but is October ready for you? lol. that's a very cool costume. nice and scary. love all the buckles.


Thank you Hallorenescene  until then, it´s time to make a good scythe


----------



## Burgundyblack

This was my vampire type look for 2010  I wish I had a pic of me as lock from the nightmare before Christmas...


----------



## hallorenescene

burgundy, you make a very evil looking vampire.


----------



## Burgundyblack

hallorenescene said:


> burgundy, you make a very evil looking vampire.


Thx, The pic distortion might add to that a bit though? Here are the other 2 and tell me what ya think? THX btw >


----------



## hallorenescene

I think you look like you were bloody hungry. good pictures.


----------



## Burgundyblack

*Finish up my stuff lol*

The last of my creative pix, I need more... but... I can't wear the contacts anymore... eh...

1. Zombie attempt.

2. Just because (that was my outfit for the day)

3. Play time with cheapo halloween teeth, eyeliner and fave blood... (those teeth... are sharp plastic... they hurt.. ouch.

4. Siberian husky last was supposed to be last year's costume... but I was sick and I could not perfect it...


----------



## 22606

All are phenomenal looks, Burgundy. Even if the last costume did not get completed, the makeup job is outstanding.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, what garth said


----------



## ZombieLion

my 1 1/2 year old ..... now how can i top this?


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, that is cute, adorable, and I don't know how you can top that.


----------



## Burgundyblack

ZombieLion said:


> View attachment 240220
> 
> 
> my 1 1/2 year old ..... now how can i top this?


.... I just ADORABLED! out loud yup, I did


----------



## Burgundyblack

Garthgoyle said:


> All are phenomenal looks, Burgundy. Even if the last costume did not get completed, the makeup job is outstanding.


Well thanks both Garth and Hallo, I'm hoping I can attempt it again this year, only thing that sucks is I can't wear the contacts... so if I can find a good alternative I'll be good to go!, but really though thank you.


----------



## IlBLisSlI

picture was taken of me at "spooky empire" in orlando by movement magazine


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Free comic book day we had a blast. Batman had a meltdown and couldn't go, so the Joker and I had the run of the town.


----------



## spookydave

well those costumes are fun... hahaha!!


----------



## kittyvibe

mindlesscreation88 said:


> I've always wanted to do one dress, the swirly one from Tim Burtons Sleep Hollow. I didn't get to go to a formal party with it this last year ( sadly) but I got to use it in a large scale local haunt in their spidery witch room which the make up and such for that can be seen in my album of make up and costumes
> 
> Detail
> View attachment 236783
> 
> 
> Photo shoot:
> View attachment 236784


/sing song voice--> Looooooooove!


----------



## internet troll

My Mikail Gorbachev, human cannibal costume.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is my costume for this year. Now that its done and ready for my party this year I am already brain storming ideas for next year.


----------



## Kenneth

This is just a preview of the costume that i'm working on this year. We're taking a hiatus from 
throwing our annual party because my HallowCourt(what my co-hosts and I call ourselves) are 
visiting Salem on Halloween. The theme for the party we're attending is "A Night to Dismember"
and it's described as a "celebration of classic horror."

So, what better way to say classic horror than a good old fashioned mummy costume?


----------



## Kenneth

--eek! double post--


----------



## Drackenn

Look really nice, can´t wait to see your mummy costume in all his horrid glory


----------



## portia319

My party theme for 2014 was "Villains" - I went as Bonnie Parker (last minute costume with pieces from my closet) and hubby was Jigsaw (also with pieces from his closet). This year's theme is "Literature".


----------



## punkpumpkin

Here was my costume from two years ago! It turned out really well especially since it was all done with hot glue because I can't sew. I was Mother nature! I am thinking of doing a murderous red riding hood this year. Maybe attempting some scar makeup.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

Vegas Showgirl!


----------



## LadyGoats

I don't dress up (not for lack of wanting to... I'm just too lazy to make myself an epic costume). But I do make my girls costumes for Phoenix Comicon, and they tend to wear those for that Halloween, as well. I made my eldest an Ender Dragon (Minecraft) Costume









Actually have a tutorial written up for the wings, which links to how I did the head here . 

And my youngest wanted to be the Marionette from FNAF (I don't know which version).


----------



## FrenchMastiff

This was my first go at a Star Wars charactar. Since Darth Maul's horns are painted on, I had to lower and compress his tattoos somewhat.


----------



## FrenchMastiff

My first try at a SW charactar. Since the horns are painted on, the tattoos suffered a little.


----------



## theworkingelf

Halloween 2014.


----------



## Dfox3325

Mine from 2014!


----------



## streetratprince

This is a costume I worked on a couple years back. It's Adam Maitland from Beetlejuice! Definitely one of my faves to wear around Halloween or conventions. I need to get started on this year's projects asap! Actually am new to the forum and was nspired by a member to work on my own graveyard.


----------



## Darkabeus

*Resurrection Mary*


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

streetratprince said:


> This is a costume I worked on a couple years back. It's Adam Maitland from Beetlejuice! Definitely one of my faves to wear around Halloween or conventions. I need to get started on this year's projects asap! Actually am new to the forum and was nspired by a member to work on my own graveyard.
> 
> View attachment 250347
> View attachment 250349


Nice get up SRP and welcome to the forum, glad to have you aboard, looking forward to your projects


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Costume idea for the Carnevil


----------



## TWISTEDUK

This year costume is a industrial- horror theme. inspired by Bio shock, Frankenstein's army and gore galore steam-punk costumes.
I have a boiler suit for under and still need to make some boots. But heres it so far.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

This year costume is a industrial- horror theme. inspired by Bio shock, Frankenstein's army and gore galore steam-punk costumes.
I have a boiler suit for under and still need to make some boots. But heres it so far.


----------



## Shanstamania

TWISTEDUK said:


> This year costume is a industrial- horror theme. inspired by Bio shock, Frankenstein's army and gore galore steam-punk costumes.
> I have a boiler suit for under and still need to make some boots. But heres it so far.
> View attachment 252845
> View attachment 252846
> 
> View attachment 252847
> View attachment 252848
> 
> View attachment 252849


This is incredible.


----------



## Shanstamania

my sister recently had 'book week' at school and I made her joker costume and did her make up.


----------



## DeadMeat

Been off the grid on the ole' HF for way too long! Here's the last 3 yrs worth. 

2012 









2013









2014 - This one won us the grand prize at Navy Pier last year! 









Working on something a bit ambitious this year and the clock is a ticking! It's always a motivation boost when I hit these forums!


----------



## Halloweenutter

These were our costumes last year. Kids wanted to be Koopalings, so the Bowser-theme was on! Had a great time with it (though our dog under that purple shell was not impressed with having to dress up for a photo op).


----------



## Drackenn

Hi all you guys and girls, just want to show you all my scythe.
I made it from cardstock, epoxy, and a long bambú staff


----------



## SouthWestPayDay

Here are my 2 options this year.


----------



## Car811

one of my favorites!


----------



## MissKitty

You did a wonderful job! I just love it! Are you able to make one for a 10 year old?


----------



## MissKitty

Exotic Seamstress said:


> View attachment 248779
> The Joker costume ....
> View attachment 248780


You dd a wonderful job! Are you able to make one for a 10 year old?


----------



## WitchyWoman006

this is last years costume


----------



## Tiffany78

my mask for this year, 90% done.


----------



## 22606

Time to revive this thread, I think...

I was going to dress as Twisty, though I did not have the time to do the look justice, so I used this mask instead. Either way, the look terrified many trick-or-treaters.


----------



## JL_Benet

Here is my bat costume for an event the week before Halloween. I made the entire thing from scratch (including the pattern-drafting).









Here is my vampire costume. I made the cloak and the vest.


----------



## boogieman55

heres a shot of my costume been wearing for last couple years scaring people ....


----------



## TechMOGogy

Here is mine - Leatherface


----------



## TheBatHound

Just recently started watching the 4th season of American Horror Story and fell in love with the Twisty character, so I decided he should make an appearance at this year's yard haunt....and the kids/parents loved him!


----------



## House of Darkness

We were in Salem, MA for our anniversary and had a blast!


----------



## wristslitter

I was Abbath from the band Immortal


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

My original costume didn't work out so I threw this together at the last minute. I actually got the cape from the Secret Reaper a couple years ago!


----------



## MattDermott666

I made the mask with paper mache.... terrible idea lol. I live in Florida and the humidity and me breathing into it made it all sticky lol. I stalked people with a chainsaw, machete and a cleaver. I accidentally flooded the chainsaw with gas so as a replacement, I slammed and scrapped the machete against the ground, not only making a really loud noise but also masking a spark. Scared a lot of people lol.


----------



## screamqueen2012

House of Darkness said:


> We were in Salem, MA for our anniversary and had a blast!
> View attachment 268151
> View attachment 268152
> View attachment 268153
> View attachment 268154
> View attachment 268155
> View attachment 268162
> View attachment 268667


oh just one word...............awesome!!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

My 2015 costume and many more to come.


----------



## Shadowbat

Nosferatu costume for this years haunt.


----------



## [email protected]

[FONT=Georg[I][/I]ia][/FONT] Hi, I am new to your group. I wanted to share the costume I did for my daughter and her boyfriend for Halloween and then for the Zombie walk we had in our
























town, (Salisbury, NC)  . I did the make up/ costume.


----------



## [email protected]

I also did my grandsons costume for the zombie walk. We had a good time. I was really surprised all the compliments we got.


----------



## [email protected]

You did an awesome job. I grew up in Ohio, but I don't know where "Spook Town. Ohio is . Where is it?


----------



## Shadowbat

[email protected] said:


> You did an awesome job. I grew up in Ohio, but I don't know where "Spook Town. Ohio is . Where is it?



Right by Warren.


----------



## Shadowbat

Put together a new Batman costume. This one inspired by the new Dawn of Justice.


----------



## punkpumpkin

My costume in 2015 for our Dark Fairy Tales Party. Red Riding Hood! A classic, but I tried to do something cool with it. Pictured with my mom who was wolf grandma and my husband who was the huntsman/woodsman.


----------



## Miriya

My Absinthe Fairy costume. I won the Cutest Costume category at my works costume contest


----------



## Miriya

Love the Skesis!


----------



## Mark44

My clown costume from 2014 and Meat cleaver joe costume from 2015


----------



## DeadSpider2.0

My costumes for the past few years, 
2015 Harpy, 2014 Medusa, and 2013 Zombie Waitress
All handmade, worn for Costume Balls at West Coast Haunters Convention


----------



## spookydave

Wow spider those are awesome!!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

DeadSpider2.0 said:


> My costumes for the past few years,
> 2015 Harpy, 2014 Medusa, and 2013 Zombie Waitress
> All handmade, worn for Costume Balls at West Coast Haunters Convention
> 
> 
> View attachment 281408
> 
> View attachment 281409
> 
> View attachment 281410


Utterly fantastic! You are very inspiring deadspider.


----------



## miles

WOW D.spider...your stylization is amazing! the colors are fantastic. That medusa is utterly fantastic, nice job! I mean obviously the others are great too but that medusa is really incredible (i'm a fan of layers I think lol)


----------



## DeadSpider2.0

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone


----------



## Paylo

Puritan witch hunter and witch


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2014


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2014


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2014


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2013


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2013


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2013


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2012


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2011


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2011


----------



## Paylo

My Big Fat ******* Halloween Party 2010


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2010


----------



## Paylo

Halloween 2011


----------



## Paylo

Tarts & Vicars 2009


----------



## Paylo

Aquaman & Wonder Woman


----------



## ZachTheMermaid

This was mine from the past year! First time attempting an actual scary costume!






















I wanted to do a twist on like...a classic Halloween costume, the scarecrow, and make it actually scary. This year I think I'm going to do like, the typical ghost that's a sheet with two black eyes and a mouth.
Preliminary sketch (along with some other ideas):


----------



## matrixmom

Paylo said:


> My Big Fat ******* Halloween Party 2010
> 
> 
> View attachment 281769


Hilarious!!


----------



## Paint It Black

This is the first time in a long time that I've needed a costume. For the costume ball at the West Coast Haunters Convention in Portland in April. So much fun!


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Before and After


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Guavaween 2014 We had a huge group for the Voodoo Carnival theme - we won 1000$


----------



## vgoghsgirl

*Alien 2015 Pub Crawl*















2015 Alegria Halloween Pub Crawl Tampa Florida


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Scott Michael KilBride serial killer and his Zombie brides- We hung FBI wanted posters prior to our event- If someone called the number listed the reward was a scratch off ticket


----------



## vgoghsgirl

*Coop devils from suburbia*


----------



## vgoghsgirl

zombicon time machine theme


----------



## vgoghsgirl

*Zombicon intergalactic infection*








Zombicon Intergalatic infection Fort myers


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Zombicon 2015 1984 theme
This was the year of the shooting, there will be no more Zombicons


----------



## vgoghsgirl

*Zombicon Voodoo*


----------



## vgoghsgirl

How was this costume received ? Jackie o covered in brains was not well received in a movie I saw but oh such a brilliant costume- I wonder if we will ever see a zombie flight attendant ...or will it always and forever be too soon. ?


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Right on !


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Southern Belle Zombie 2009


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Costume for Zombie Prom theme party


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Alegria Pub Crawl 2011 Disco Alien from Planet Roper- Won 500$ at the Grotto that night


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Psycho ******* Texas chainsaw style- 2014


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Old word Masquerade Ball


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Drag queen bingo Evil Ice queen theme 2015


----------



## vgoghsgirl

2009 Victorian Vampire Guavaween and Private Party


----------



## vgoghsgirl

2014 Alegria Pub Crawl- Lizzy Bordan


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Jessica and Roger Rabbit- pub crawl ybor city


----------



## vgoghsgirl

Rough Riders Obscene Halloween 2015 Hero and Villain theme


----------



## vgoghsgirl

A dark pirate circus ball- The hubs reused his knife thrower from our Carnival party- I used one of my back ups and went as an evil ringmaster- the other ohot is our friend Blaze. I loved his costume !


----------



## Halloweenutter

These are awesome costumes vgogh!


----------



## screamqueen2012

I made this version of Lucy from Bram Stoker Dracula for my daughter to wear at a cosplay convention this May, the baby doll did a christening gown and made the doll a pocketbook for her to carry her things in, its the victim Lucy carried down the stairs in the crypt....


----------



## screamqueen2012

View attachment 284843
View attachment 284844
View attachment 284846
View attachment 284847


I made this version of Lucy from Bram Stoker Dracula for my daughter to wear at a cosplay convention this May, the baby doll did a christening gown and made the doll a pocketbook for her to carry her things in, its the victim Lucy carried down the stairs in the crypt....


----------



## Chewbacca

The wife and I for 2015.


----------



## BadTableManor

This costume originally was from Halloween 2014. I made it for Mickey's Trick or Treat event at Disneyland, I dressed as a Haunted Mansion-themed Mandalorian (Star Wars/Boba Fett). I was so pleased with how it came out, I wore it to Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim as well (second photo)


----------



## DannyK

this pic looks a lot like Jessica Nigri...


----------



## DannyK

Marshmallow Electro said:


> I wanna wear mine all the time >_< lolol...


ok...just realized my mistake...THIS pic looks a lot like Jessica Nigri....


----------



## DogRedScottie

My ZOMBIE costume!


----------



## DogRedScottie

Last years Costume... I make a completely different costume every year!
View attachment 287676

View attachment 287678

View attachment 287679


----------



## Tavisteam

La Muerte and Manolo Sanchez (dead version) from The Book of Life. We have a 5 year old so our costumes still have to be based on kids movies.


----------



## TornadoTara

These are just a few of the fab peeps we had to one of our Halloween Parties..


----------



## TornadoTara

To fun, just a couple of Boobs..


----------



## TornadoTara

*Halloween Costume*


----------



## Wickedwench

Here a re the last couple years of costumes. This is work. I'll have to do multiple post. Hope this works as first time posting pics!!


----------



## Wickedwench

Hubby and I two years ago. Me last year. Our Halloween parties. Pick of hubby won't work for some reason.


----------



## Wickedwench

Our pirate gear for talk like a pirate day.


----------



## SkinOfSin

My Voodoo Doll


----------



## SkinOfSin

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## RondaLee

The new apron you made looks great!


----------



## Darus

I was a zombie last year.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL_Benet

My costume for Denver's Vampire Masquerade Ball:


----------



## ofallthelameexcuses

Flesh Masquerade, Grim Reaper, Fallen Angel and Pokeball!


----------



## JustJimAZ

My costume for work


----------



## miss_halloween

Beauty and the Beast at last year's Salem Hawthorne Hotel Halloween ball!


----------



## Tutulivekrewe

I made Halloween 2016 The Greatest. It was huge.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

This was last year's costumes. This year I'm going to be a plague doctor.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

This is what we did for the recent convention.


----------



## darkmaster

This is one time when the red eye from the flash really works to your advantage. Nice


----------



## darkmaster

WitchyWoman006 said:


> this is last years costume
> 
> View attachment 258874


This is one time the red eye from the flash works to your advantage.


----------



## GhostPuppy

*Halloween 2016*








My husband and I went to the Stanley Hotel Halloween party last October. We were not the best dressed by any means--there were so many great, elaborate costumes!


----------



## Loops

Every year our Halloween night becomes a tad bigger, but luckily we have a group of awesome neighbors and friends who offer to join us and help - so, as a small thank you, I make costumes for the women who ask me to. Nothing complicated and I still have a couple more to do, but so far this is what I have made (this year is mostly a variation on the "witch" theme).

Inspired by Morgan Le Fey




















Inspired by The Morrigan




















Inspired by all those witches who don't like children  (the friend who will wear this will be at a pub-stand that will be adult-only)


----------



## joypatters

My 2014 Witch Doctor


----------



## joypatters

2015 Goddess Kali


----------



## joypatters

2016 Halloween Sam


----------



## El Cucuy

I got my cake


----------



## SlayKnotV1

heres pics from last Halloween. the 1st one is me in costume and the 2nd is all me and my friends


----------



## SlayKnotV1

heres pics from last Halloween. the 1st one is me in costume and the 2nd is all me and my friends


View attachment 551677

View attachment 551675


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Me last year as the zombified caretaker of Oak Lane Cemetery. I'm probably going to add some maggots to the costume this year, maybe a little more goo on the arms and legs.


----------



## kittyvibe

These are amazing! I wish I was able to make costumes like these! Youre such a nice friend  Ive been having trouble finding a local seamstress to make a mummy bodysuit for me this year 


Loops said:


> Every year our Halloween night becomes a tad bigger, but luckily we have a group of awesome neighbors and friends who offer to join us and help - so, as a small thank you, I make costumes for the women who ask me to. Nothing complicated and I still have a couple more to do, but so far this is what I have made (this year is mostly a variation on the "witch" theme).
> 
> Inspired by Morgan Le Fey
> View attachment 473921
> View attachment 473929
> View attachment 473937
> 
> 
> Inspired by The Morrigan
> View attachment 473945
> View attachment 473953
> View attachment 473961
> 
> 
> Inspired by all those witches who don't like children  (the friend who will wear this will be at a pub-stand that will be adult-only)
> View attachment 473969
> View attachment 473977
> View attachment 473985


----------



## kindo

Everybody's costumes look great! here's a few of mine over the years. plenty more if i could find the pics. lol!











































































































​


----------



## witchy46

DeadSpider2.0 said:


> My costumes for the past few years,
> 2015 Harpy, 2014 Medusa, and 2013 Zombie Waitress
> All handmade, worn for Costume Balls at West Coast Haunters Convention
> 
> 
> View attachment 281408
> 
> View attachment 281409
> 
> View attachment 281410


I love the Medusa costume, where or how did you make the head piece, I love that!! Do you have any other pictures of that costume I would love to see the front of it?


----------



## titleist1

Here are a couple group shots of the Haunted Trail Crew from the last couple years....I need to do better getting everyone together because I know some are missing from these pics. I also want to get some individual pics this year. This kind of stuff always seems to get overlooked while in the middle of getting everything done. I need to assign somebody to be the event photographer!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Didn't get a chance to post this last year, but in 2017 I was Lydia from Beetlejuice


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

This was from last year, remake of "It", Pennywise and my little grandson


----------



## Wyld2006

Can anyone recommend a website to get high quality replica costumes? I usually go as Freddy Kruger, however I was thinking of changing it up. Maybe Indiana Jones. I found one site that has legit stuff. Magnoli Clothiers. Expensive though. I may still get the outfit from here unless someone replies with a different recommendation.


----------



## Loops

Sorry, just seeing your post now! Thank you SO MUCH!!
I started sewing three years ago and exactly for your reason, either I couldn’t find a costume the way I liked it or they were too expensive. So, I started teaching myself everything - and still learning a lot - and in the meantime I found out that I love making costumes. It requires some patience, but if I can do it, you can do it too!
Good luck with your mummy bodysuit!!




kittyvibe said:


> These are amazing! I wish I was able to make costumes like these! Youre such a nice friend  Ive been having trouble finding a local seamstress to make a mummy bodysuit for me this year


----------



## El Cucuy

This was from last year, "I got my cake"


----------



## leewright

DeadSpider2.0 said:


> My costumes for the past few years,
> 2015 Harpy, 2014 Medusa, and 2013 Zombie Waitress
> All handmade, worn for Costume Balls at West Coast Haunters Convention
> 
> 
> View attachment 281408
> 
> View attachment 281409
> 
> View attachment 281410


Medusa's head of snakes is amazing. I had to keep scrolling back to up the page to look at it. so good.


----------



## IamDonna

Im still waiting for my purge mask to arrive, my boyfriend has hell to pay this year!!!


----------



## Hotskillet

First time latex


----------



## cleanfreak

I am the Headless Horseman


----------



## Darksword

*sdf*









I'm ready.


----------



## Danayerg

amazing work!


----------



## xenomorph253

This year's costume


----------



## Hotskillet

Simple zombie with a gash


----------



## tghsmith

walking around at work on halloween


----------



## Spookdog25

This is my stalkaround costume for Halloween 2018. It poured down rain the entire evening but we still had fun scaring neighborhood kids! He is 9ft 3in tall. From inside the costume I control his head and arm movements. His head moves up and down and side to side. Head is lit up by 3battery powered, remote controlled lights. He is also wired with pre-recorded voice tracks. The arm span really makes him huge when chasing those neighbor kids!?


----------



## Spookdog25

Here we are with Grandkids and friends!


----------



## Spookdog25

He hasn’t got a name at this point. I could use some help with suggestions?!


----------



## Spookdog25

Great job on that facial wound!


----------



## Jose dominguez

Got off work a little late couldn't do my whole burned face so did slashes instead


----------



## Spookdog25

My stalkaround costume for Halloween 2018. 9’3” tall with fully movable lighted paper mache pumpkin head. Costume is build from a large backpack which I wear, and lots of PVC pipe. The wardrobe and jewelry choices were courtesy of my wife! We really had fun scaring neighborhood trick or treaters! The costume is even more intimidating when the arms are stretched out full and I walk toward them! Tons of people wanted pictures with him! This was my first effort at building a stalkaround. We had a blast! Thanks for looking. I still don’t know what to name him.


----------



## Spookdog25

I learned a lot building this first stalkaround. I’ll be refining him before next Halloween and probably build another one, maybe for my kids to wear.


----------



## Spookdog25

Let’s see if I can get the orientation right.


----------



## Spookdog25




----------



## Spookdog25

Really looks gooey! Nice work!


----------



## Bethchilds

Last year I was Elphaba! Did quite a bit of research for the make up and found a costume on Facebook Marketplace. Add a hat from eBay and a wig from my sister's failed costume from the year before, and then the shoes! Bought the shoes years ago as a prop but the 100 year old boots actually fit (comfort is another matter. They are not that comfortable at all. We have learned a lot about shoe construction since these were made) so I added striped tights and green and black crinoline...then, TA-DA! Almost every child took a step back when I opened the door! Love it!


----------



## Gweede

Bethchilds said:


> Last year I was Elphaba! Did quite a bit of research for the make up and found a costume on Facebook Marketplace. Add a hat from eBay and a wig from my sister's failed costume from the year before, and then the shoes! Bought the shoes years ago as a prop but the 100 year old boots actually fit (comfort is another matter. They are not that comfortable at all. We have learned a lot about shoe construction since these were made) so I added striped tights and green and black crinoline...then, TA-DA! Almost every child took a step back when I opened the door! Love it!


Great job on the clothing & your makeup!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I just got my Trick o Treat studios Halloween 2018 mask rehauled by Boogeyman Studios , they did a great job


----------



## jenrens

This is my costume from last year, I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do this year.


----------



## Sallie-o

Lainie said:


> Thought I'd show off my Medusa costume in progress.....I'm starting to like it....


Hey, I’d love to see a photo - nothing seems to be showing up


----------



## Glockink




----------



## Michael__Myers

It's his night so dressing up as Michael ?


----------



## Darksword




----------



## Miriya

Here is my Barbarian dragon slayer. My co-workers were the dragons.


----------



## Rigormortor

Going with a gas mask and either German WW2 helmet or the Ushanka. I have many masks
from several countries. In this pic im wearing a Polish MC-1


----------



## Michael_candles

2019 - D&D Rogue style character.


----------



## nbad311

2019 was my biggest costume year so far. I did various costumes for different nights, and (sadly?) didn't dress up for Halloween night, instead just wearing a black jacket and Halloween scarf and sat in my yard for hours, handing out candy and then just basking in the night! 
I did a season 3 Eleven for an adults party, Khaleesi for a kids party (my son was -- a dragon), a tennis friend and I dressed as our coach , and we threw in a different tennis lesson as the Shining twins. But my favorite was the Predator costume I did for my husband. It was a big hit! Almost everything was a Goodwill find!


----------

